#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Oorzaak coups: In Zuid-Amerika worden presidenten die ingaan tegen westerse beleid afgezet.

## Revisor

*Opeenvolgende coups in het voordeel van de VS*

*De rol van de VS in Zuid-Amerikaanse staatsgrepen*

Peter Speetjens . 26 juni 2018


Liliane Ayalde, voormalige ambassadrice voor Brazilie

*De VS deinzen er niet voor terug hun belangen in het buitenland agressief te behartigen. In Zuid-Amerika worden presidenten die ingaan tegen het beleid van de VS haast systematisch afgezet. Toeval?*

Het Amerikaanse beleid in Latijns Amerika staat bekend als de Monroe Doctrine die voor het eerst in 1823 werd geformuleerd en sindsdien al menigmaal van gezicht is veranderd. Wat, op papier, begon als een nobel streven voor onafhankelijkheid voor alle Amerikaanse staten vertaalde zich al snel in een pleidooi voor hegemonie van de Verenigde Staten.

*Monroe Doctrine*

In de loop van de twintigste eeuw, en vooral tijdens de Koude Oorlog, steunde Washington menig militair dictator. Die tijd lijkt voorbij. Vandaag de dag lijkt Monroe 4.0 de gewenste politieke richting te bereiken met een blind vertrouwen in de lokale democratie en rechterlijke macht, alwaar enige scepsis meer op zijn plaats zou zijn.

Het begon allemaal op 28 juni, 2009, toen soldaten van het Hondurese leger het presidentieel paleis van Manuel Zelaya bestormden en hem in zijn pyjama op een vliegtuig naar Costa Rica zetten. Terwijl Zelaya in ballingschap achterbleef, maakte het vliegtuig rechtsomkeer met aan boord diens officile aftredingsbrief.

Hoewel Zelaya verklaarde nooit een dergelijke brief te hebben geschreven, benoemde het Nationaal Congres van Honduras onmiddellijk Roberto Micheletti als interim-president.

Nu lijkt een en ander verdacht veel op een gewone staatsgreep. Dat vonden de Verenigde Naties, Europese Unie en de Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten (OAS) dan ook. Zelfs de voormalig Amerikaanse ambassadeur in Honduras, Hugo Llorens, was die mening toegedaan.

There is no doubt that the military, Supreme Court and National Congress conspired on June 28 in what constituted an illegal and unconstitutional coup, [vertaald: Het lijdt geen twijfel dat het leger, het Hooggerechtshof en het Notionale Congres samengespannen hebben tot een illegale en ongrondwettelijke staatsgreep, nvdr] hebben op 28 juni schreef hij in een e-mail aan het Amerikaanse State Departement.

*Hillary en het Hooggerechtshof*

Maar Washington houdt een slag om de arm, een hoofdrol is weggelegd voor voormalig Minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Hillary Clinton. Zij spreekt liever van een constitutionele crisis, roept nooit om een terugkeer van Zelaya en benadrukt het belang van de verkiezingen die voor januari 2010 op de agenda staan.

I didnt like the way it looked or the way they did it, but the coup (leaders) had a very strong argument that they had followed the constitution and the legal precedence [vertaald: Ik ben niet te vinden voor de manier waarop de coup (leiders) te werk zijn gegaan, maar ze hadden het sterke argument dat ze de grondwet naleefden en een wettelijk precedent volgden, nvdr], zei ze later in een interview met de New York Daily News. Dat is nog maar de vraag.

Zelaya won de presidentile verkiezingen in 2005. Hij was een liberaal maar ging gedurende zijn bewind een socialere koers varen. Ook legde hij de mijnbouw aan banden. Dit leidde tot weerstand bij de gevestigde orde en vele buitenlandse bedrijven in Honduras.

Maar Zelaya kwam pas echt in de problemen toen hij een niet-bindend referendum voor een grondwettelijke vergadering wilde organiseren. De Hondurese elite is als de dood voor een herverdeling van grond of macht. Zij beschuldigde Zelaya uit te zijn op een tweede ambtstermijn, hoewel de Hondurese grondwet dat verbiedt. Het hooggerechtshof oordeelde dat de president niet bevoegd is een referendum te organiseren en vaardigde op 26 juni 2009 zelfs een (geheim) arrestatiebevel uit.

*Geen vrijbrief voor uitzetting*

Daar wees het leger op toen het twee dagen later het presidentile paleis bestormde. Maar een arrestatiebevel is geen vrijbrief voor uitzetting of ballingschap. Noch rechtvaardigt het afzetting. Daarbij komt: hoe onafhankelijk is het Hondurese hooggerechtshof?

Niet, zei Dana Frank, Professor Geschiedenis aan de Universiteit van California in Santa Cruz en een expert op het gebied van mensenrechten en Amerikaans beleid in Honduras. De hoogste rechters worden door het congres niet voor het leven, maar voor 7 jaar benoemd. Dat gebeurde ook in april 2009 en er bestaat een sterk vermoeden dat de rechters werden geselecteerd met een oog op de coup twee maanden later.

Volgens Frank, speelden verschillende motieven een rol voor de Amerikaanse steun. Honduras is van oudsher van geostrategisch belang. Het land huisvest de enige Amerikaanse luchtbasis in de regio. Bovendien was de Hondurese oligarchie niet blij met Zelaya. Hij verhoogde niet alleen het minimumloon, maar hield ook een groot aantal privatiseringen tegen.

Bovendien was Zeleya de eerste dominosteen. In de laatste 15 jaar verloren de VS aanzienlijk aan macht in Latijns-Amerika, waar een groot aantal linkse georinteerde regeringen aan de macht was gekomen. De val van Zelaya was het begin van de ommekeer.

Geboycot door alle linkse partijen werden de verkiezingen in november 2009 gewonnen door de conservatieve kandidaat Pepe Lobo. Washington zag geen enkel probleem.

We believe Lobo and his Administration have taken all the steps to restore democracy, zei Clinton op 4 maart, 2010. I have just sent a letter to the Congress of the United States notifying them that we will be restoring aid to Honduras. [vertaald: Wij geloven dat Lobo en zijn Administratie alle nodige stappen ondernomen hebben om de democratie te herstellen  Ik heb het Conges van de Verenigde Staten net een brief gezonden waarin ik aankondig de hulpverlening aan Honduras te herstellen, nvdr]

Iedereen die een beetje bekend is met de huidige stand van zaken in Honduras huilt zachtjes huilen bij het lezen van die woorden. Inmiddels zijn tal van privatiseringen doorgevoerd, werden honderden mijnconcessies vergeven en kent het land een van de hoogste moordcijfers ter wereld. Volgens Global Witness is Honduras zelfs het gevaarlijkste land op aarde voor milieuactivisten.

*Socialere koers varen*

Vorig jaar won Juan Hernndez voor de tweede keer de presidentile verkiezingen. Een jaar eerder oordeelde het Hooggerechtshof dat een tweede ambtstermijn niet in strijd is met de Grondwet. Volgens de VN en OAS werden de de verkiezingen gekenmerkt door wijdverbreide fraude. Washington zag wederom geen enkel probleem en verwelkomde Hernndez met open armen.

We have intelligence reports that say that after Zelaya, Im next [vertaald: inlichtingendiensten rapporteren dat het na Zelaya mijn beurt is, nvdr], zei de Ecuadoriaanse president Rafael Correa vlak na de coup in Honduras. Hij kreeg een jaar later bijna gelijk toen politieagenten en soldaten het parlement, vliegveld en ziekenhuis waar Correa verbleef bestormden. De poging faalde en Correa bleef aan de macht.

President Fernando Lugo in Paraguay had minder mazzel. Hoewel de laatste militaire dictator Alfredo Stroessner in 1989 van het toneel verdween, bleef de conservatieve Colorado Partij de politieke hoofdrolspeler in het land. Het was dan ook een enorme verassing toen ex-bisschop Lugo in 2008 de verkiezingen won en voor het eerst in 61 jaar de hegemonie van de Colorado Partij wist te doorbreken. Hij deed dat in coalitie met de liberaal Federico Franco die vicepresident werd.

Ook Lugo probeerde een socialere koers te varen. Dat is niet zo vreemd. Volgens de National Federation of Campesinos (landarbeiders), is 80 procent van de vruchtbare grond in Paraguay in handen van slechts 1 procent van de bevolking.

Maar Lugo kon zijn verkiezingsbelofte het grondbezit eerlijker te verdelen nauwelijks waarmaken. Hij genoot te weinig steun in het parlement, zeker nadat Franco besloot de samenwerking op te zeggen.

Wl benoemde hij Miguel Lovera tot hoofd van de nationale landbouwdienst, die is belast met het bewaken van de kwaliteit en veiligheid van de voedselvoorziening. Lovera beperkte het gebruik van pesticiden en legde het kweken van genetisch gemodificeerd gewassen aan banden. Dat viel niet in goede aarde bij Paraguays grootgrondbezitters en multinationals als Monsanto die kapitalen verdienen aan de intensieve landbouw.

*Landloze boeren*

Lugo was zich bewust van de groeiende weerstand. Op een bijeenkomst van de Unie van Zuid-Amerikaanse landen (UNASUR) op 4 mei, 2010, waarschuwde Lugo dat hij weleens het slachtoffer kon worden van een coup net zoals die plaatsvond in Honduras.

Hij was zich niet als enige bewust van de dreiging. In Augustus 2009 schreef de Amerikaanse ambassadrice Liliana Ayalde in een door Wikileaks vrijgeven e-mail aan Washington: While Lugo narrowly avoided impeachment charges this year, many believe that political actors are waiting for Lugo to make a big mistake that could serve as grounds for impeachment sometime in the next four years. [vertaald: Hoewel Lugo ternauwernood een afzetting kon vermijden dit jaar, geloven velen dat de politieke actoren wachten tot Lugo een grove fout begaat om hem uit zijn ambt te kunnen ontzetten de komende vier jaar, nvdr].

De fout waar Ayalde op doelde, vond plaats op 15 juni 2002. In Curuguaty in het oosten van het land hadden 150 landloze boeren 20 hectaren grond bezet. Volgens hen was het publiek terrein dat onrechtmatig in bezit was genomen door de inmiddels overleden Colorado politicus en zakenman Blas Riquelme.

De boeren wilden dat het land onder hen werd verdeeld. Lugo besteedde aanvankelijk weinig aandacht aan Curuguaty, maar werd onder druk gezet actie te ondernemen door de jonge Colorado politicus Oscar Tuma.

En dus gaf Lugo toestemming voor ontruiming. Wat er vervolgens precies gebeurde, is nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk. Normaal gesproken vindt er in dit soort situaties eerst een poging tot onderhandelen plaats, waarna de krakers met zachte hand worden verwijderd.

In Curuguaty, echter, verschenen meer dan 300 zwaarbewapende agenten en een helikopter ten tonele, hoewel er die dag maar een zestigtal boeren aanwezig was. Gepraat werd er nauwelijks met als resultaat 17 doden: 6 agenten en 11 boeren.

----------


## Revisor

*Volste vertrouwen*

Onmiddellijk klonk de roep om Lugos aftreden met als grote aanjager, wederom, Oscar Tuma. Lugo had opdracht gegeven voor de ontruiming, aldus Tuma, en was verantwoordelijk voor de rampzalige afloop.

Lugo zei niets te hebben geweten van de details van de ontruiming en riep een waarheidscommissie in het leven. Het mocht niet baten. Op grond van artikel 225 in de Grondwet dat, nogal vaag, gewag maakt van het niet uitvoeren van presidentile taken, stemde het huis van afgevaardigden op 21 juni voor afzetten.

Een dag later deed de senaat hetzelfde en werd vicepresident Frederico Franco tot president benoemd. Zijn eerste beslissingen: het afschaffen van de waarheidscommissie en het benoemen van Jaime Ayala tot hoofd van de landbouwdienst. Ayala is eigenaar van een pesticidenbedrijf.

Op 25 juni keurde het Paraguayaanse Hooggerechtshof de afzettingsprocedure goed. Zoals in Honduras, echter, is het de vraag of dat de legitimiteit ten goede komt.

Volgens Transparency International is Paraguay na Venezuela het meest corrupte land in zuid Amerika. Ook het justitile stelsel is er ernstig door aangetast. Dat wist ook de Amerikaanse ambassadrice Liliana Ayalde.

Political control of the Supreme Court is critical to politicians ability to secure impunity for crimes committed, schreef zij in een andere door Wikileaks gelekte e-mail. Having friends on the Supreme Court is pure gold. [De politieke controle over het Hooggerrechtshof is essentieel opdat politici straffeloosheid voor hun misdaden kunnen veiligstellen  Vrienden hebben bij het Hooggerechtshof is goud waard, nvdr]

Lugos afzetting werd scherp veroordeeld. Verschillende landen riepen hun ambassadeur terug en Paraguay werd tijdelijk verbannen uit regionale organisaties als UNASUR en MERCOSUR. Maar Washington was een stuk milder.

Het bekritiseerde de snelheid waarmee Lugo was afgezet, maar wilde het oordeel van de OAS-delegatie afwachten. De leden waren achter de schermen zorgvuldig door Washington gekozen en concludeerden op 3 juli dat Lugos afzetting geen coup was. Een dag later sprak president Obama zijn volste vertrouwen uit in de regering Franco.

*Amerikaanse Miljoenen*

Lugo was ervan overtuigd dat de ontruiming in Curuguaty een excuus was om een tevoren geformuleerd plan uit te voeren, met daarin een voorname rol voor de VS. Zelfs als zij niet deelnemen, geven zij altijd hun goedkeuring, vertelde vertelde hij aan Al Jazeera.

Het lijkt er inderdaad op dat de Amerikanen op de hoogte waren en (stilzwijgend) hun goedkeuring gaven. Wellicht deden zij zelfs nog meer dan dat.

Natalia Vinea, medeoprichtster van het Braziliaanse media collectief Agencia Publica, deed onderzoek naar de Amerikaanse rol in Paraguay. Het viel haar op hoe, onmiddellijk nadat Lugo verkozen werd, de Millennium Challenge Corporation (MCC) het budget voor Paraguay flink opschroefde. Onafhankelijk van het State Departement en US AID, biedt het MCC financile steun ter bevordering van economische groei, armoedebestrijding en het versterken van nationale instellingen. De vrije markt staat daarbij hoog in het vaandel en MCC maakt er geen geheim van dat ook Amerikaanse belangen een rol spelen.

De MCC miljoenen gingen naar, onder andere, de Nationale Politie, het Openbaar Ministerie en het Hooggerechtshof. En laten net zij de hoofdrolspelers zijn in het Lugo drama. Het hoofd van de Nationale Politie werd getraind door de FBI en was verantwoordelijk voor de ontruiming in Curuguaty.

Het Openbaar Ministerie, onder leiding van een Colorado politicus, concludeerde dat de tragedie de schuld was van de landloze boeren. Zij zouden de politie in een hinderlaag hebben gelokt. En de 5 miljoen dollar voor het Hooggerechtshof? Dienden die inderdaad om corruptie te bestrijden of voor het hebben van vrienden die goud waard zijn?

*Braziliaanse telenovela*

De Zuid Amerikaanse literatuur is wereldberoemd vanwege het magisch realisme en de afzettingen van zowel Zelaya als Lugo zouden niet misstaan in het genre. Echter, beiden vallen in het niet bij de absurde wisseling van de macht in Brazili.

Op 31 Augustus 2016, stemde de Braziliaanse senaat met 61 tegen 20 voor het afzetten van president Dilma Roussef. Ze had het overheidsbudget er rooskleuriger doen uitzien met behulp van leningen van staatsbanken.

De ironie wil dat alle voorgaande regeringen precies dezelfde truc toepasten. Daar komt bij dat het Lava Jato-onderzoek [vertaald: carwash onderzoek, nvdr] vanaf 2014 het ene na het andere miljoenenschandaal aan het licht bracht, waarbij tal van politici in diskrediet worden gebracht, maar nooit president Dilma. Meer dan de helft van de parlementarirs en senatoren die haar wegstemden daarentegen werden beschuldigd van corruptie, waaronder de conservatieve vicepresident Michel Temer die tot president werd benoemd.

Sterker nog, een jaar na de afzetting wordt een bandopname openbaar gemaakt waarop Temer de vleesmagnaat Wesley Batista aanmoedigt zwijggeld te betalen aan Eduardo Cunha, de voormalig senaatvoorzitter die Dilmas afzetting overzag, maar dan opgesloten werd wegens het aannemen van miljoenen aan steekpenningen.

Vervolgens werd ook tegen Temer een afzettingsprocedure aangespannen, maar dit keer stemden de Braziliaanse parlementarirs en senatoren, met de hand op hun hart, en live op TV, tegen afzetten. Dat kon het nationale belang niet ten goede komen. Inmiddels zijn de meeste Brazilianen van mening dat het creatief boekhouden slechts een excuus was om Dilma te verwijderen.

Op 23 mei, 2016, publiceerde de Braziliaanse krant Folha de Sao Paolo fragmenten van een gesprek tussen twee van Temers top-collegas, Romero Juc en Sergio Machado. Beiden zijn verdachten in het Lava Lato onderzoek. Volgens hen was het afzetten van Dilma de enige manier om het onderzoek te stoppen. Saillant detail: Juca beweert daarbij de steun te hebben van het leger en de meeste leden van het Braziliaanse hooggerechtshof.

Dilma zelf meent slachtoffer te zijn van een coup, waarbij zij niet werd geholpen door haar dalende populariteit als gevolg van de economische crisis en het almaar groeiende corruptieschandaal.

I think the traditional Brazilian oligarchy was upset by this small [redistribution of wealth], zei Rousseff in de Financial Times verwijzend naar het sociale beleid dat haar arbeiderspartij had gevoerd. After centuries of exclusion, this was a very small effort at inclusion. It was not fantastic; there needs to be much more than what we did [vertaald: Ik denk dat de Braziliaanse oligarchie verbolgen was over deze kleine herverdeling van rijkdommen  Na eeuwenlange uitsluiting was dit een kleine poging tot inclusie. Het was niets fantastisch; er moet meer gedaan worden dan wat wij verwezenlijkt hebben, nvdr].

*Welkom in Washington*

Terwijl verschillende landen hun ambassadeur terugriepen na Dilmas afzetting en de OAS zich bezorgd toonde over de gevolgde procedure, was Washington van mening dat de democratische instituties van Brazili binnen het wettelijk kader hadden gehandeld.

Zoals eerder in Honduras en Paraguay, is er geen eenduidig bewijs dat de VS direct betrokken waren bij Dilmas afzetting. Maar wederom wijzen tal van omstandigheden erop dat Washington op zijn minst op de hoogte was en (stilzwijgend) goedkeuring gaf. Wellicht gaf het zelfs een zetje in de goede richting.

Zo vloog Temers rechterhand Aloysio Nunes de dag na Dilmas afzetting al naar Washington voor een reeks ontmoetingen met Amerikaanse politici en ambtenaren. Nunes is vandaag minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, hoewel hij wordt beschuldigd van het aannemen van steekpenningen.

De Amerikaans ambassadeur in Brazili ten tijde van Dilmas afzetting was niemand minder dan Liliana Ayalde. Zij werd bij aankomst in September 2013 begroet met demonstraties. Niet alleen vanwege haar verleden in Paraguay, maar vooral vanwege het afluisterschandaal dat de relatie tussen de VS en Brazili ernstig had verstoord.

Eerder dat jaar werd bekend dat het National Security Agency alle telefoon en e-mail verkeer aftapte van Dilma, haar ministers en tal van grote bedrijven, waaronder de oliegigant Petrobras. Dit was het bedrijf dat Lava Jato aan het rollen bracht en vandaag bovenaan een lange lijst van beoogde privatiseringen staat.

Ten slotte berichtte Alma de Walsche reeds in MO* Magazine hoe het Amerikaanse Atlas Network een dertigtal Braziliaanse organisaties en denktanks financiert waaronder de Beweging voor een Vrij Brazili (MLB). De MLB speelde een sleutelrol in de demonstraties tegen Dilma.

Opvallend, het Atlas Network wordt gefinancierd door het Amerikaanse State Departement en het aan het Congres gerelateerde National Endowment for Democracy. Hun doel is het promoten van de vrije markt en het verspreiden van het liberale gedachtegoed. Een ding is zeker: Temer deed niets anders sinds hij aan de macht kwam!

Nogmaals, er zijn geen harde bewijzen voor directe Amerikaanse inmenging, en zou je ernaar vragen dan zou Washington vanzelfsprekend in alle toonaarden ontkennen. Maar laten we niet vergeten dat het dat ook deed met betrekking tot de staatsgreep die Brazili in 1964 een twintig jaar durende militaire dictatuur bracht.

De Braziliaanse waarheidscommissie bracht echter overduidelijk aan het licht dat de VS zowel de coup als het militaire regime actief steunde. Toen de commissie in 2014 haar 1000 paginas dikke rapport presenteerde, huilde president Dilma bittere tranen. Als jonge activiste zat zij 3 jaar achter de tralies en ondervond ze destijds het regime aan den lijve.



https://www.mo.be/reportage/de-rol-v...e-staatsgrepen

----------


## Revisor

*Trump verrast met interventie in linkse oliestaat Venezuela*


Juan Guaid vlak voordat hij zichzelf uitroept tot interim-president. Beeld Reuters

Na alle terugtrekkende bewegingen van de afgelopen twee jaar zijn de Verenigde Staten in het offensief gegaan: president Donald Trump erkende de kersverse parlementsvoorzitter Juan Guaid als nieuwe president van Venezuela, nog geen uur nadat die zichzelf op een podium in de hoofdstad Caracas als zodanig had opgeworpen.

Michael Persson24 januari 2019, 20:15

Interventies zijn dus nog steeds mogelijk, onder de president die het interventionisme met zijn America First bij het oud vuil had gezet. Canada, Brazili, Argentini en andere Zuid-Amerikaanse landen volgden het Amerikaanse voorbeeld  Nederland en Europa waren nog wat voorzichtiger. 

De zittende president Nicolas Maduro reageerde woedend, en beval Amerikaanse diplomaten het land binnen 72 uur te verlaten. Washington zegt geen gehoor te zullen geven aan het ultimatum, dat zaterdag afloopt.

De erkenning van Guaid was geen impulsieve actie: alles wijst op cordinatie. Dinsdagavond al kwam een aantal Republikeinen in het Witte Huis bijeen om de mogelijke scenarios te bespreken die zouden voortvloeien uit een erkenning van Guaid. Onder hen opvallend veel politici uit Florida, de eeuwige sleutelstaat met zijn miljoenen latinos. Zij zijn de belangrijkste aanjagers van het Amerikaanse Venezuela-beleid. Dit is niet bedacht door Donald Trump.

De razendsnelle steunbetuiging roept herinneringen op aan de naoorlogse decennia van de vorige eeuw, toen de Amerikaanse geheime dienst coupplegers in Cuba, Chili, Brazili en Nicaragua faciliteerde bij het omverwerpen van democratisch gekozen linkse regeringen. Ook nu is het doelwit van de opstand een linkse president, met als groot verschil dat het democratische gehalte van zijn verkiezing en regime twijfelachtig is.

Het klassiek Amerikaanse spierballenvertoon in Latijns-Amerika komt uit de koker van een klassiek Republikeinse politicus, senator Marco Rubio. Na zijn verloren presidentscampagne in 2016 heeft hij zich vooral gestort op buitenlands beleid, en opgeworpen als belangrijkste vertegenwoordiger van de latino expat-bourgeoisie in zijn thuisstaat Florida. Rubio verleidde Trump al begin 2017 tot een agressievere houding jegens Venezuela.

Hij regelde toen een bezoek van Lilian Tintori aan het Witte Huis, de vrouw van de gevangen Venezolaanse politicus Leopoldo Lpez. Trump, die haar volgens een reconstructie in The Washington Post anderhalf jaar geleden eigenlijk alleen kende als deelnemer aan het tv-programma Survivor, werd geraakt door haar persoonlijke verhaal, en twitterde meteen vanuit het Oval Office: Venezuela moet Leopoldo Lpez, politieke gevangene en man van Lilian Tintori onmiddellijk vrijlaten. (Tintori had een jaar lang geprobeerd president Barack Obama te spreken te krijgen, maar die was bang dat een gesprek een verkeerd signaal zou afgeven aan Maduro.)

De regering-Trump volgt sindsdien een harde lijn jegens Venezuela. De president heeft extra sancties afgekondigd tegen Venezolaanse bedrijven en een inreisverbod in het leven geroepen voor regeringsleden. In september 2017 sprak Trump in zijn toespraak voor de Verenigde Naties harde woorden over het corrupte regime dat een welvarend land heeft vernietigd door een mislukte ideologie op te leggen die alleen maar armoede en ellende heeft opgeleverd, overal waar die is geprobeerd.

Ook daarin klonk een echo door van het verleden: Maduro is een erfgenaam van de socialistische revolutie van Hugo Chvez, een verwoed tegenstander van kapitalistisch Amerika. De retoriek is al decennia oud, en zo bezien is het logisch dat Rusland en China woensdag de kant van Maduro kozen, een ordening bekend uit de Koude Oorlog. Venezuela als socialistische boeman is een beeld dat de Republikeinen ook kunnen gebruiken voor binnenlandse politiek: zo werd de Democratische politica Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, een zelfbenoemde socialist, door de Republikeinse partij vorig jaar een mini-Maduro genoemd  zelfs al ligt haar utopie dichter bij Scandinavi dan bij de dictatuur van Venezuela.

Voor de Amerikanen speelt ook mee dat Venezuela grote voorraden olie en andere grondstoffen herbergt die na een eventuele verandering van regime zouden kunnen worden ontgonnen door bedrijven met Amerikaanse connecties. En dus werpen de Republikeinen en Trump zich nu op als hoeder van de mensenrechten. Dezelfde zakelijke realpolitik die ertoe leidt dat Saoedi-Arabi te vriend wordt gehouden, maakt van Maduro een makkelijke vijand.

Blijft de agressie beperkt tot woorden? In augustus 2017 zei Trump al dat hij een militaire optie niet uitsluit. In 2018 heeft een gezant zeker drie gesprekken gevoerd met rebellerende Venezolaanse militairen, zo onthulde The New York Times in september. De gewenste Amerikaanse steun kwam er toen niet, omdat sommige militairen werden verdacht van martelingen of drugshandel.

Voorman Guaid ziet er schoner uit. Met zijn erkenning zijn meteen bevroren Venezolaanse tegoeden vrijgekomen. Dat geld is het eerste wapen. Verder liggen alle opties op tafel, aldus Trump.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...uela~be7e5796/

----------


## Nederlandertje

> *Trump verrast met interventie in linkse oliestaat Venezuela*
> 
> 
> Juan Guaid vlak voordat hij zichzelf uitroept tot interim-president. Beeld Reuters
> 
> Na alle terugtrekkende bewegingen van de afgelopen twee jaar zijn de Verenigde Staten in het offensief gegaan: president Donald Trump erkende de kersverse parlementsvoorzitter Juan Guaid als nieuwe president van Venezuela, nog geen uur nadat die zichzelf op een podium in de hoofdstad Caracas als zodanig had opgeworpen.
> 
> Michael Persson24 januari 2019, 20:15
> 
> ...


Is geen coup geweest. Dilma heeft overheidsfinancin gemanipuleerd. Ecomonisch ging het steeds slechter met Brazili onder haar bewind. Haar laatste verkiezing won ze met het kleinste verschil ooit daaraan was al te merken. Op een gegeven moment wou een ruime meerderheid van het volk dat ze op zou stappen wegens corrupte. Dit weigerde ze. Hierdoor heeft de senaat inclusie leden van haar eigen partij na stemming besloten haar uit haar functie te ontheffen. Dit is allemaal politiek correct gegaan.

----------


## Selected

Venezuela heeft meer olie dan Syrie. Trump die een militaire interventie niet uitsluit. 

Dit doet me denken aan de retoriek voorafgaand aan de regime-change in Irak.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Aha .... Westen = VS.

Waarom schrijf je niet gewoon dat op? Dat is namelijk wat de artikelen die je geknipt en geplakt hebt, beweren, in tegenstelling tot wat jij in je toptitel suggereert. Je bent toch net aan het framen? Westen vs. de rest?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Aha .... Westen = VS.


Bovendien is het wat veel eer de politieke bokkesprongen van de Trump-regering als 'beleid' te kenschetsen.

----------


## Revisor

*VS zet Venezuela onder hoogspanning. Kroniek van een aangekondigde parlementaire staatsgreep

Sinds enkele dagen loopt de spanning hoog op in Venezuela. Op 23 januari heeft de voorzitter van het parlement zichzelf uitgeroepen tot president. Hij werd hierbij onmiddellijk erkend door de VS, Brazili en nog een aantal andere landen. De vrees bestaat dat dit het begin is van een langdurige periode van confrontatie en destabilisatie.*

Marc Vandepitte vrijdag 25 januari 2019


President Maduro. Bron: Wikipedia

*Cycli van geweld*

De poging om president Maduro uit het zadel te lichten valt niet uit de lucht. Sinds Maduro president werd na de dood van Chvez in 2013, heeft de VS resoluut aangestuurd op een regimewissel. De VS probeert delen van het leger over te halen om zich te keren tegen Maduro, maar dat lukt niet. Daarom is Washington in de eerste plaats aangewezen op de interne oppositie en op diplomatieke druk.

De VS assisteert de politieke oppositie en probeert die zoveel mogelijk te verenigen. Volgens het handboek van de kleurenrevoluties worden ngos, studentenorganisaties en lokale organisaties gefinancierd, getraind en gecoacht om zo efficint mogelijk straatoproer te organiseren. Het straatgeweld moet het land zodanig destabiliseren dat de regering gedwongen wordt af te treden, of dat het leger tussenkomt en de regering afzet.

Sinds 2013 ontketende de oppositie al tweemaal zon cyclus van grootschalig geweld. In 2014 kwamen daarbij 43 mensen om het leven en vielen 800 gewonden. In 2017 vonden 131 mensen de dood.

Ondertussen verslechterde de economische situatie heel erg. Dat was vooral het gevolg van een economisch model dat extreem afhankelijk is van olieprijzen, maar ook van een regelrechte economische oorlogsvoering tegen het bewind. De regering slaagde er ook niet in om de financile, sociale en economische moeilijkheden ten gronde te keren, en kampte ook met wanbeheer, bureaucratisme en corruptie.

*Een nieuw offensief*

In mei 2018 won Maduro de presidentsverkiezingen met 68 procent. Dat bezorgde de oppositie een opdoffer waarvan ze moest bekomen. Maar toen op 10 januari Nicolas Maduro werd ingezworen voor een tweede ambtstermijn van zes jaar, zag ze haar kans schoon voor een nieuw offensief. De door de VS gecontroleerde Organisatie voor Amerikaanse Staten verklaarde prompt dat ze Maduro niet zou erkennen als president. En vijf dagen later kondigde Trump aan dat hij overwoog om Juan Guaid te erkennen als president.

Guaid is de vijfendertigjarige parlementsvoorzitter. Hij is zeer close met Leopoldo Lpez, met wie hij dagelijks in contact staat, ondanks diens huisarrest. Samen richtten ze de erg rechtse partij Voluntad Popular op. Die partij organiseerde in het verleden gewapende piketten waarbij doden vielen, stak openbare gebouwen en ziekenhuizen in brand, deed aanvallen op ministeries, enz.

Gesterkt door de rugdekking van Trump trok de oppositie diezelfde dag de straat op met als doel president Maduro te verdrijven en een voorlopige regering te vormen. Aan militairen die zouden overlopen werd amnestie beloofd. Zes dagen later, op 21 januari, postten enkele opstandige militairen een videoboodschap online waarin ze zich trouw verklaarden aan de oppositieleider.

De spanning ging verder de hoogte in. Op 22 januari deed Michael Pence, vicepresident van de VS in een videoboodschap een oproep aan de Venezolanen om op straat te komen en zich van Maduro te ontdoen. Een dag later trok de oppositie massaal de straat op en waren er ook grote tegenbetogingen van aanhangers van de regering. Parlementsvoorzitter Guaid riep zichzelf uit tot nieuwe president. Hij werd direct erkend door de regeringen van o.a. de VS, Brazili en Canada. Rusland, China, Turkije en Mexico, een groot en belangrijk land in de regio, blijven Maduro erkennen. Europa houdt zich op de vlakte.

*Hoe moet het nu verder?*

Het is weinig waarschijnlijk dat de erkenning van Guaid door de VS en enkele andere landen, president Maduro ten val zal brengen. Maar het kan wel leiden tot een verdere destabilisering van het land. Het Witte Huis kiest boudweg voor de strategie van de chaos, zoals het al op zoveel andere plekken heeft gedaan.

De erkenning van Guaid zal de oppositie wind in de zeilen geven. Als Guaid zijn presidentschap niet mag uitvoeren zal dat wellicht tot nog meer westerse economische sancties leiden. Op dit moment overweegt de VS een verbod op de invoer van olie. Dat zou zware gevolgen hebben voor de financile positie van Venezuela en de olieproductie nog verder naar beneden halen.

Zelfs een buitenlandse militaire interventie is niet uitgesloten. Met de recente verkiezing van de oorlogszuchtige Bolsonaro zou zon interventie eventueel door de VS kunnen uitbesteed worden aan Brazili, samen met Colombia, Peru en andere landen uit de regio.

Wat er ook van zij, de inmenging in de binnenlandse aangelegenheden van een soeverein land die de VS vandaag tentoonspreidt, is ongegeneerd en ongezien. Het druist in tegen de meest elementaire principes van de Verenigde Naties.

De impasse in Venezuela kan alleen maar opgelost worden door nationale dialoog. Maduro is in elk geval voorstander van de oproep tot dialoog die uitgaat van de regeringen van Uruguay en Mexico. Elke buitenlandse inmenging zal alleen maar olie op het vuur gieten.



VS zet Venezuela onder hoogspanning. Kroniek van een aangekondigde ‘parlementaire staatsgreep’ - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

The usual suspect c.q. Europese handlangers van de VS kunnen natuurlijk niet achterblijven.


...
De oproep van de Duitse regering om verkiezingen uit te schrijven in Venezuela wordt nu gesteund door andere Europese landen. De oproep eist nieuwe verkiezingen, doet het land dit niet dan erkennen en steunen de landen oppositieleider Juan Guaido als legitieme president van het land. Hoe je een burgeroorlog aanwakkert? Nou, ongeveer zo dus Maduro reageert woedend en spreekt van een coupe. Behalve initiatiefnemer Duitsland sluiten Frankrijk, Groot-Brittanni, Spanje en nu dus ook Nederland zich aan bij de oproep.
...


https://www.dagelijksestandaard.nl/2...en-op-curacao/

----------


## Revisor

*Maduro legt ultimatum Europese landen naast zich neer

President Nicols Maduro heeft het ultimatum van meerdere Europese landen om nieuwe verkiezingen te houden naast zich neergelegd. Duitsland, Frankrijk, Spanje, het Verenigd Koninkrijk en later ook Nederland hadden laten weten dat zij oppositieleider Juan Guaid erkennen als de rechtmatige president van Venezuela, als Maduro niet binnen acht dagen nieuwe verkiezingen uitschrijft.*

Bert Lanting27 januari 2019, 15:02


Venezolanen vrijdag in Caracas, waar de zelfbenoemde interim-president van Venezuela Juan Guaid een toespraak gaf. Beeld EPA

Niemand heeft het recht ons een ultimatum te stellen, zei de belaagde president echter in een vraaggesprek met de Turkse televisie. Volgens minister Stef Blok van Buitenlandse Zaken konden de EU-landen het niet eens worden over een gemeenschappelijke aanpak van Venezuela. Daarom heeft een aantal lidstaten besloten zelf een ultimatum aan Maduro te formuleren.

Guaid riep zichzelf afgelopen week met steun van het door Maduro buitenspel gezette parlement uit tot interim-president. Volgens de oppositie en buitenlandse waarnemers is er op grote schaal fraude gepleegd bij de herverkiezing van Maduro als president in mei vorig jaar. De oppositie verwijt hem ook dat hij het land economisch aan de grond heeft gebracht: de inflatie bedraagt momenteel ongeveer twee miljoen procent per jaar.

*Rusland en China*

De Verenigde Staten, Canada en enkele Latijns-Amerikaanse landen hebben Guaid inmiddels erkend als president, maar tot nog toe aarzelden de EU-landen. Rusland en China steunen Maduro. Beide landen hebben miljarden aan leningen uitstaan in Venezuela, maar zij hebben ook ernstige bezwaren tegen buitenlandse bemoeienis met de interne politieke problemen van landen.

Mike Pompeo, de Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, riep de leden van de VN-Veiligheidsraad zaterdag op zich achter de Venezolaanse oppositieleider Juan Guaid te scharen.

Nu is het tijd om een kant te kiezen in Venezuela. Geen getreuzel meer, geen spelletjes spelen, zei Pompeo op een bijeenkomst van de Veiligheidsraad die op verzoek van de VS werd gehouden. Of je steunt de democratische krachten of je zit in het kamp van Maduro en zijn puinhoop.

Rusland, dat vierkant achter Maduro staat, was verbolgen over het bijeenroepen van de Veiligheidsraad. Venezuela vormt geen bedreiging voor de vrede en veiligheid, betoogde de Russische ambassadeur Vasili Nebenzja. Als iets een bedreiging voor de vrede en veiligheid vormt dan is het de schaamteloze en agressieve actie van de VS en hun bondgenoten met het doel de rechtmatig gekozen president van Venezuela ten val te brengen.

*Militair attach*

Het stond van meet af aan wel vast dat de bijeenkomst van de Veiligheidsraad niet veel zou opleveren. Rusland en China hebben allebei een vetorecht in de V-raad.

Een tegenslag voor Maduro was wel dat de militair attach van Venezuela in Washington, Jos Luis Silva, zich dit weekeinde achter Guaid schaarde. Hij riep zijn broeders in de strijdkrachten op zijn voorbeeld te volgen en de oppositieleider te erkennen als president. Maar het is onduidelijk op hoeveel steun hij onder de militairen kan rekenen.



https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...neer~b0b770d2/

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Selected

> Bovendien is het wat veel eer de politieke bokkesprongen van de Trump-regering als 'beleid' te kenschetsen.


Het is ook een beleid. En racistisch beleid met een vleugje zionisme. Hoe wil je het anders noemen?

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Hoe is een oproep tot het organiseren van verkiezingen op te vatten als 'aanzetten tot een coup'.Hoezo 'als het niet aansluit bij westers beleid? 
Ik krijg toch stellig de indruk dat het vooral de dramatische situatie in het land, ten gevolge van vele jaren wanbeleid, de aanleiding tot deze oproep (oproep tot verkiezingen <> coup) is.

Je bent aan het framen. Bah

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Je bent aan het framen.


What's new ?

----------


## Revisor

*Venezolaanse Coup geheel bedacht en voorbereid door VS*

Wissen 27 januari 2019



De VS heeft niet enkel de onwettige zelfbenoeming van de Venezolaanse oppositieleider Juan Guaid als interim-president gesteund, maar deze coup voorbereid en tot uitvoering gebracht.

De Amerikaanse media hebben enig inzicht gegeven in de besluitvorming vr de couppoging. Het geheime plan van de Trump-regering, waarin steun aan oppositieleider Juan Guaid werd gegeven, was vooropgezet en strak gecordineerd.

_De avond voordat Juan Guaid zich benoemde tot interim-president van Venezuela, ontving de oppositieleider een telefoontje 
van vice-president Mike Pence. Pence beloofde dat de VS de heer Guaid zou steunen als hij de teugels van de regering van president Nicols Maduro zou overnemen door zich te beroepen op een clausule in de grondwet van Venezuela.

Die nachtelijke oproep bracht een plan op gang dat in de voorgaande weken in het geheim was ontwikkeld, vergezeld gegaan van gesprekken tussen Amerikaanse functionarissen, bondgenoten, wetgevers en belangrijke Venezolaanse oppositiefiguren, waaronder de heer Guaid zelf. (Wall Street Journal)_

De leidende figuren waren vice-president Pence, minister van buitenlandse zaken Pompeo en senator Marco Rubio en daarnaast nog enkele haviken uit de nationale veiligheidsraad.

_Een beslissend moment kwam een ​​week later in een vergadering in het Witte Huis 22 januari, de vooravond van protesten in Venezuela, toen de heer Rubio samen met Sen Rick Scott en Rep. Mario Diaz-Balart, beide republikeinen uit Florida, werd opgeroepen om een ontmoeting in het Witte Huis te hebben met de heer Trump, vice-president Pence en anderen.
()
Andere functionarissen die elkaar die dag in het Witte Huis ontmoetten, waren onder meer de heren Pompeo en Bolton, minister van handel Wilbur Ross en minister van Financin Steven Mnuchin, die de heer Trump opties presenteerden voor de erkenning van de heer Guaid.

De heer Trump nam het besluit. De heer Pence, die niet bij die vergadering was, belde naar meneer Guaid om hem te zeggen: Als de Nationale Vergadering de volgende dag artikel 233 zou inroepen, zou de president hem steunen, zei de hoge ambtenaar. (W.S.J)_

Trump is alleen genteresseerd in de oliereserves van Venezuela, die de grootste ter wereld zijn:

_Terwijl de ontwikkelingen deze week veel toeschouwers verrasten, had de heer Trump Venezuela al lang beschouwd als n van zijn top-drie prioriteiten voor het buitenlands beleid, waaronder Iran en Noord-Korea.
()
De heer Trump vroeg om een ​​briefing over Venezuela op zijn tweede dag in het Witte Huis, waarbij hij vaak met zijn team sprak over het lijden van de Venezolaanse bevolking en het immense potentieel van het land om een ​​rijke natie te worden door zijn oliereserves,  (W.S.J)_

De planning van het Witte Huis lijkt ook niet verder te gaan dan het huidige stadium. Dit is bijvoorbeeld extreem wishful thinking:

_De VS zijn van mening dat de militairen waarschijnlijk meegaan met de oppositie, zei de hoge ambtenaar. De belangrijkste ontwikkeling in de afgelopen 24 uur was dat het [Venezolaanse] leger in de kazerne is gebleven. En Maduro heeft hen niet de opdracht gegeven om de protesten uiteen te slaan, mogelijk omdat hij niet zeker weet of ze zijn bevelen zouden opvolgen en dat niet wilde uittesten._ 

Hetgeen een waandenkbeeld is. De oppositieprotesten waren veel kleiner en minder gewelddadig dan die van 2016. Zelfs tijdens deze rellen bleven de militairen in de kazernes, niet omdat Maduro bang was, maar omdat het niet nodig was om op te treden.
Het Witte Huis schijnt niet echt te weten wat de volgende stap moet worden:

_Er moet nog veel worden geregeld, waaronder de bepaling van de VS dat Mr. Guaid de wettige overheid vertegenwoordigt en recht heeft op alle inkomsten._

Lees verder in het artikel op Moon of Alabama

https://www.moonofalabama.org/2019/0...awed-plan.html


Wie echt het hele verhaal wil horen zou deze video kunnen bekijken waarin Ben Norton (een uitzonderlijk goede journalist) op onnavolgbare wijze een emmer met feiten over dit onderwerp over je uitstrooit.





https://www.krapuul.nl/blog/2733305/...ereid-door-vs/

----------


## Selected

> Nicolas Maduro heeft als buschauffeur meer gedaan voor Venezuela dan als president. Onder de leiding van Maduro is de maandelijkse inflatie inmiddels gestegen naar 69.500 procent!


Maduro heeft het ook moeilijk gehad. Want hoe kan hij zijn voorganger Hugo Chavez evenaren? Onmogelijk. 

Beste speech die een politicus ooit heeft gemaakt ;Hugo Chavez die spreekt voor de VN in New York,een dag nadat Bush jr, oliedief,plunderaar n agressor, de VN heeft toegesproken. 

En deze speech van Hugo Chavez is legendarisch en staat bekend als de Duivelspreek ,vanaf 0,23 sec;

Hugo Chavez,R.I.P.!

----------


## Revisor

*Open Brief van Noam Chomsky over Venezuela ondertekend door 70 prominenten*

Wissen28 januari 2019



*De volgende open brief van Noam Chomsky is ondertekend door 70 wetenschappers met als deskundigheid Latijns-Amerika, politieke wetenschappen en geschiedenis, evenals filmmakers, leiders van het maatschappelijk middenveld en andere deskundigen. Hij is gepubliceerd op donderdag 24 januari 2018 in oppositie tegen de lopende interventie van de Verenigde Staten in Venezuela:*

 De regering van de Verenigde Staten moet ophouden zich te bemoeien met de interne politiek van Venezuela, vooral met het doel de regering van het land omver te werpen. Acties van de Trump-regering en zijn bondgenoten op het halfrond zullen de situatie in Venezuela vrijwel zeker verergeren, wat leidt tot onnodig menselijk leed, geweld en instabiliteit.

De politieke polarisatie van Venezuela is niet nieuw; het land is lang verdeeld volgens raciale en sociaal-economische scheidslijnen. Maar de polarisatie heeft zich de afgelopen jaren verdiept. Dit is gedeeltelijk te wijten aan de steun van de VS voor een strategie van de oppositie gericht op het verwijderen van de regering van Nicols Maduro met extra-electorale middelen. Hoewel de oppositie verdeeld is over deze strategie, heeft de Amerikaanse steun hardline oppositiegroepen geholpen bij hun doelstelling om de Maduro-regering te verdrijven door vaak gewelddadige protesten, een militaire coup dtat of andere wegen die de stembus omzeilen.

Onder de regering-Trump is agressieve retoriek tegen de Venezolaanse regering tot een extremer en dreigender niveau opgevoerd, waarbij Trumps regeringsofficials spreken over militaire actie en Venezuela veroordelen, samen met Cuba en Nicaragua, als onderdeel van een trojka of tyranny.

Problemen voortvloeiend uit het beleid van de Venezolaanse overheid zijn verslechterd door economische sancties van de VS, die onwettig zijn verklaard door de Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten en de Verenigde Naties  en zij zijn ook tegen de Amerikaanse wet en andere internationale verdragen en conventies. Deze sancties hebben de middelen afgesneden waarmee de Venezolaanse regering kon ontsnappen aan haar economische recessie, terwijl ze een dramatische daling veroorzaakten van de olieproductie en de economische crisis verergerde, en veel mensen stierven omdat ze geen toegang konden krijgen tot levensreddende medicijnen. Ondertussen blijven de VS en andere regeringen de Venezolaanse regering  alleen  de schuld geven voor de economische schade, zelfs die welke veroorzaakt zijn door de Amerikaanse sancties.

Nu hebben de VS en hun bondgenoten, waaronder OAS-secretaris-generaal Luis Almagro en de extreem rechtse president van Brazili, Jair Bolsonaro, Venezuela naar de afgrond geduwd. Door de voorzitter van de nationale vergadering Juan Guaid te erkennen als de nieuwe president van Venezuela  iets illegaals onder het OAS-handvest  heeft de Trump-regering de politieke crisis in Venezuela sterk versneld in de hoop het Venezolaanse leger te verdelen en de bevolking verder te polariseren, waardoor ze gedwongen zijn partij te kiezen. Het voor de hand liggende en soms uitgesproken doel is om Maduro via een staatsgreep uit te schakelen.

De realiteit is dat ondanks hyperinflatie, tekorten, en een diepe depressie, Venezuela een politiek gepolariseerd land blijft. De VS en haar bondgenoten moeten stoppen met het aanmoedigen van geweld door te ijveren voor gewelddadige, buitenwettelijke regimeverandering. Als de regering-Trump en zijn bondgenoten hun roekeloze koers in Venezuela blijven voortzetten, zal het meest waarschijnlijke resultaat bloedvergieten, chaos, en instabiliteit worden. De V.S. zouden toch iets moeten hebben geleerd van hun regime change avonturen in Irak, Syri, Libi, en hun lange, heftige geschiedenis van het sponsoren van regime change in Latijns Amerika.

Geen van beide partijen in Venezuela kan gewoon de ander verslaan. Het leger heeft bijvoorbeeld minstens 235.000 frontlinie-leden en er zijn minstens 1,6 miljoen mensen in milities. Veel van deze mensen zullen vechten, niet alleen op basis van een geloof in nationale soevereiniteit dat wijdverspreid is in Latijns-Amerika  in het licht van wat in toenemende mate een door de VS geleide interventie lijkt te zijn  maar ook om zichzelf te beschermen tegen waarschijnlijke repressie als de oppositie de regering met geweld omverwerpt .

In dergelijke situaties is de enige oplossing een uitonderhandelde regeling, zoals in het verleden in Latijns-Amerikaanse landen is gebeurd, toen politiek gepolariseerde samenlevingen niet in staat waren om hun verschillen door middel van verkiezingen op te lossen. Er zijn pogingen geweest, zoals die geleid door het Vaticaan in de herfst van 2016, die potentieel hadden, maar ze kregen geen steun van Washington en zijn bondgenoten die voorstander waren van regimeverandering. Deze strategie moet veranderen als er een haalbare oplossing is voor de aanhoudende crisis in Venezuela.

Omwille van het Venezolaanse volk, de regio, en voor het principe van de nationale soevereiniteit, zouden deze internationale actoren in plaats daarvan de onderhandelingen tussen de Venezolaanse regering en haar tegenstanders moeten ondersteunen die het land in staat zullen stellen eindelijk uit zijn politieke en economische crisis te komen.

Getekend:

Noam Chomsky, Professor Emeritus, MIT and Laureate Professor, University of Arizona
Laura Carlsen, Director, Americas Program, Center for International Policy
Greg Grandin, Professor of History, New York University
Miguel Tinker Salas, Professor of Latin American History and Chicano/a Latino/a Studies at Pomona College
Sujatha Fernandes, Professor of Political Economy and Sociology, University of Sydney
Steve Ellner, Associate Managing Editor of Latin American Perspectives
Alfred de Zayas, former UN Independent Expert on the Promotion of a Democratic and Equitable International Order and only UN rapporteur to have visited Venezuela in 21 years
Boots Riley, Writer/Director of Sorry to Bother You, Musician
John Pilger, Journalist & Film-Maker
Mark Weisbrot, Co-Director, Center for Economic and Policy Research
Jared Abbott, PhD Candidate, Department of Government, Harvard University
Dr. Tim Anderson, Director, Centre for Counter Hegemonic Studies
Elisabeth Armstrong, Professor of the Study of Women and Gender, Smith College
Alexander Avia, PhD, Associate Professor of History, Arizona State University
Marc Becker, Professor of History, Truman State University
Medea Benjamin, Cofounder, CODEPINK
Phyllis Bennis, Program Director, New Internationalism, Institute for Policy Studies
Dr. Robert E. Birt, Professor of Philosophy, Bowie State University
Aviva Chomsky, Professor of History, Salem State University
James Cohen, University of Paris 3 Sorbonne Nouvelle
Guadalupe Correa-Cabrera, Associate Professor, George Mason University
Benjamin Dangl, PhD, Editor of Toward Freedom
Dr. Francisco Dominguez, Faculty of Professional and Social Sciences, Middlesex University, UK
Alex Dupuy, John E. Andrus Professor of Sociology Emeritus, Wesleyan University
Jodie Evans, Cofounder, CODEPINK
Vanessa Freije, Assistant Professor of International Studies, University of Washington
Gavin Fridell, Canada Research Chair and Associate Professor in International Development Studies, St. Marys University
Evelyn Gonzalez, Counselor, Montgomery College
Jeffrey L. Gould, Rudy Professor of History, Indiana University
Bret Gustafson, Associate Professor of Anthropology, Washington University in St. Louis
Peter Hallward, Professor of Philosophy, Kingston University
John L. Hammond, Professor of Sociology, CUNY
Mark Healey, Associate Professor of History, University of Connecticut
Gabriel Hetland, Assistant Professor of Latin American, Caribbean and U.S. Latino Studies, University of Albany
Forrest Hylton, Associate Professor of History, Universidad Nacional de Colombia-Medelln
Daniel James, Bernardo Mendel Chair of Latin American History
Chuck Kaufman, National Co-Coordinator, Alliance for Global Justice
Daniel Kovalik, Adjunct Professor of Law, University of Pittsburgh
Winnie Lem, Professor, International Development Studies, Trent University
Dr. Gilberto Lpez y Rivas, Professor-Researcher, National University of Anthropology and History, Morelos, Mexico
Mary Ann Mahony, Professor of History, Central Connecticut State University
Jorge Mancini, Vice President, Foundation for Latin American Integration (FILA)
Lus Martin-Cabrera, Associate Professor of Literature and Latin American Studies, University of California San Diego
Teresa A. Meade, Florence B. Sherwood Professor of History and Culture, Union College
Frederick Mills, Professor of Philosophy, Bowie State University
Stephen Morris, Professor of Political Science and International Relations, Middle Tennessee State University
Liisa L. North, Professor Emeritus, York University
Paul Ortiz, Associate Professor of History, University of Florida
Christian Parenti, Associate Professor, Department of Economics, John Jay College CUNY
Nicole Phillips, Law Professor at the Universit de la Foundation Dr. Aristide Facult des Sciences Juridiques et Politiques and Adjunct Law Professor at the University of California Hastings College of the Law
Beatrice Pita, Lecturer, Department of Literature, University of California San Diego
Margaret Power, Professor of History, Illinois Institute of Technology
Vijay Prashad, Editor, The TriContinental
Eleanora Quijada Cervoni FHEA, Staff Education Facilitator & EFS Mentor, Centre for Higher Education, Learning & Teaching at The Australian National University
Walter Riley, Attorney and Activist
William I. Robinson, Professor of Sociology, University of California, Santa Barbara
Mary Roldan, Dorothy Epstein Professor of Latin American History, Hunter College/ CUNY Graduate Center
Karin Rosemblatt, Professor of History, University of Maryland
Emir Sader, Professor of Sociology, University of the State of Rio de Janeiro
Rosaura Sanchez, Professor of Latin American Literature and Chicano Literature, University of California, San Diego
T.M. Scruggs Jr., Professor Emeritus, University of Iowa
Victor Silverman, Professor of History, Pomona College
Brad Simpson, Associate Professor of History, University of Connecticut
Jeb Sprague, Lecturer, University of Virginia
Christy Thornton, Assistant Professor of History, Johns Hopkins University
Sinclair S. Thomson, Associate Professor of History, New York University
Steven Topik, Professor of History, University of California, Irvine
Stephen Volk, Professor of History Emeritus, Oberlin College
Kirsten Weld, John. L. Loeb Associate Professor of the Social Sciences, Department of History, Harvard University
Kevin Young, Assistant Professor of History, University of Massachusetts Amherst
Patricio Zamorano, Academic of Latin American Studies; Executive Director, InfoAmericas


https://www.krapuul.nl/buitenland-2/...0-prominenten/

----------


## Selected

> Nicolas Maduro heeft als buschauffeur meer gedaan voor Venezuela dan als president. Onder de leiding van Maduro is de maandelijkse inflatie inmiddels gestegen naar 69.500 procent!


Maar Maduro doet mij integenstelling tot Hugo Chavez (Allahyra7moe) denken aan die arabische leiders die ten koste van alles n zelfs doden de macht willen behouden.

----------


## Revisor

Dat de economie van Venezuela instorte is begonnen met het inzakken van de olieprijs. Laat het nu zo zijn dat Venezuele ongeveer voor 70 % afhankelijk is van de aardolie. Veel van het sociale programma Dat Chavez invoerde werd bekostigd met de aardolie inkomsten. Wat gebeurt als de olieprijs omlaag gaat, dan kan Venezuela haar sociale programma niet meer uitvoeren.

Venezuela heeft hier verkeerd op gericht en heeft verkeerde economische maatregelen genomen. Daarnaast werd Venezuela door de VS op verschillende manieren tegengewerkt door allerlei boycots, sancties, onrust zaaien, oppositie steunen etc...

Ben benieuwd hoe het evrder afloopt. Ik hoop maar dat het geen burgeroorlog wordt.

Anyhow dit is een voortzetting van de koude oorlog. Na decennialange burgeroorlogen in Zuid-Amerika hadden de socialisten meer macht gekregen. De VS is nu bezig om de regeringen in Zuid-Amerika weer onder de hoede te brengen van de neo-conservatieven.

Brazilie is bijvoorbeeld weer kort geleden weer terug onder de rechtse neo-conservatieve vleugels.

Hier een topic over de fluwelen neo-conservatieve coup in Brazilie:

USA steunt coup in Brazilie door neoliberale elite met afzetten president Dilma Rouseff

Zo is dat ook in het Midden-oosten. Alleen de socialistische arabische landen die nog niet onder de hoede waren van de westerse invloedssfeer zijn de bruger-oorlogen opgestart. 

Zie deze topic: 

Amerikaanse generaal legt uit hoe Neo-liberalen het midden-oosten planmatig in chaos hebben gestort

----------


## Selected

Ik begrijp echt niet waarom de VS zo doet. ja,olie natuurlijk. Maar de VS hebben al decennia lang niets te zeggen in zuid-amerika. De Russen en Chinezen hebben daar behoorlijk veel geld geinvesteerd.

Dus hoe wil de VS daar militair gaan ingrijpen zonder de boel te verergeren zoals Irak?


Neem daarbij ook de muur en de verslechterde verhouding van de VS met veel Zuid-Amerikaanse landen mee en je hebt genoeg ingredienten voor een conflict dat door het Westen weer is aangewakkerd.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ik begrijp echt niet waarom de VS zo doet. ja,olie natuurlijk. Maar de VS hebben al decennia lang niets te zeggen in zuid-amerika. De Russen en Chinezen hebben daar behoorlijk veel geld geinvesteerd.
> 
> Dus hoe wil de VS daar militair gaan ingrijpen zonder de boel te verergeren zoals Irak?
> 
> 
> Neem daarbij ook de muur en de verslechterde verhouding van de VS met veel Zuid-Amerikaanse landen mee en je hebt genoeg ingredienten voor een conflict dat door het Westen weer is aangewakkerd.


Ja in Irak was het gigantisch goed leven he toen Saddam er nog was he. Misschien moet je eens met een werknemer van mij praten. Hij is een Koerd uit Irak en gemarteld door het Saddam regime omdat hij tegen Saddam had gestemd.

----------


## Selected

> Ja in Irak was het gigantisch goed leven he toen Saddam er nog was he. Misschien moet je eens met een werknemer van mij praten. Hij is een Koerd uit Irak en gemarteld door het Saddam regime omdat hij tegen Saddam had gestemd.


Toen Saddam er was vielen er minder doden. 

Sinds de Amerikanen Irak zijn binnegevallen zijn er meer dan 1,8 miljoen Irakezen vermoord. 

1,3 miljoen tijdens en na de bezetting van irak door de VS. En de rest viel door de opkomst van de IS en de gevechten die daar jarenlang hebben plaatsgevonden.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Toen Saddam er was vielen er minder doden. 
> 
> Sinds de Amerikanen Irak zijn binnegevallen zijn er meer dan 1,8 miljoen Irakezen vermoord. 
> 
> 1,3 miljoen tijdens en na de bezetting van irak door de VS. En de rest viel door de opkomst van de IS en de gevechten die daar jarenlang hebben plaatsgevonden.


Heb jij daar bewijzen voor? Iraq body count meld minder dan 300000 doden sinds de inval. Bij IS zaten heel hoge militairen van Saddam.

----------


## Revisor

*Nederland erkent Guaid als president Venezuela*

Door Onze parlementaire redactie
Updated 1 uur geleden 2 uur geleden in BINNENLAND

*Den Haag - Nederland sluit zich aan bij andere Europese landen en erkent Juan Guaid als interim-president van Venezuela. Dat heeft minister Blok (Buitenlandse Zaken) laten weten per brief aan de Tweede Kamer.*


Juan Guaid Ⓒ AP

Nederland stond tot nu toe op het standpunt dat de gewezen president Maduro verkiezingen diende uit te schrijven. Daar kreeg hij acht dagen de tijd voor. Nu Maduro nog altijd weigert, is het kabinet bereid over te gaan tot erkenning van Juan Guaid als interim-president van Venezuela, zo schrijft Blok de Tweede Kamer. De positie van Den Haag is bijzonder omdat Caribisch Nederland nog geen dertig kilometer voor de Venezolaanse kust ligt.

Eerder waren het Spanje, Frankrijk, Groot Brittanni, Oostenrijk en Denemarken die Guaid erkenden als rechtmatige president van Venezuela. De VS, Canada en de belangrijkste Zuid-Amerikaanse landen steunden Guaid meteen al toen hij zichzelf op 23 januari uitriep tot president.

Blok betreurt dat binnen de EU nog niet alle neuzen dezelfde kant op staan. Dat Nederland de oppositieleider erkent als interim-president, betekent niet dat Nederland de diplomatieke banden verbreekt, zo benadrukt Blok.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/3106...medium=organic

----------


## Selected

> Heb jij daar bewijzen voor? Iraq body count meld minder dan 300000 doden sinds de inval. Bij IS zaten heel hoge militairen van Saddam.


Zeer zeker. Uit verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken is gebleken dat er meer dan 1,4 miljoen doden zijn gevallen die een directe gevolg zijn van de Amerikaanse invasie in Irak.

Dit is bewijs nummer 1;

https://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/1-...kille-cijfers/

Bewijs nummer 2,een Brits wetenschappelijk onderzoek; 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORB_su...War_casualties

Bewijs nummer 3;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lancet...War_casualties


Iraq Boudy Count is geen wetenschappelijk bron. Die zijn al een paar jaar geleden gestopt met tellen.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zeer zeker. Uit verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken is gebleken dat er meer dan 1,4 miljoen doden zijn gevallen die een directe gevolg zijn van de Amerikaanse invasie in Irak.
> 
> Dit is bewijs nummer 1;
> 
> https://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/1-...kille-cijfers/
> 
> Bewijs nummer 2,een Brits wetenschappelijk onderzoek; 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORB_su...War_casualties
> ...


Iraq body count telt nog steeds. 31 december hebben ze nog 3 doden geteld maar de vraag is of die direct daardoor komt. Blijft lastig te beslissen welke doden door de bevrijding van Irak komt en welke niet.

----------


## Selected

> Iraq body count telt nog steeds. 31 december hebben ze nog 3 doden geteld maar de vraag is of die direct daardoor komt.


Iraq Boudy Count is geen wetenschappelijke bron. Ik heb die link bewust niet geplaatst omdat ze achter lopen qua feiten.




> Blijft lastig te beslissen welke doden door de bevrijding van Irak komt en welke niet.


Die beslissing is al genomen en daar hoef jij niet druk om te maken. Aan je reactie te lezen heb je de links niet eens doorgenomen want daar staat het antwoord al geschreven. 

En over welke bevrijding van Irak heb jij het? Heb ik iets gemist?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Iraq Boudy Count is geen wetenschappelijke bron. Ik heb die link bewust niet geplaatst omdat ze achter lopen qua feiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Die beslissing is al genomen en daar hoef jij niet druk om te maken. Aan je reactie te lezen heb je de links niet eens doorgenomen want daar staat het antwoord al geschreven. 
> 
> En over welke bevrijding van Irak heb jij het? Heb ik iets gemist?


Schijnbaar heb jij heel veel gemist ja. Ga eerst wat meer over de geschiedenis van Irak leren en kom dan terug.

----------


## Selected

> Schijnbaar heb jij heel veel gemist ja. Ga eerst wat meer over de geschiedenis van Irak leren en kom dan terug.


Haha,de ironie ontgaat mij even. Ik denk eerder dat het maken heeft met het feit jij traag van begrip bent. 

Ik weet alleen dat Saddam Hoessein is afgezet maar over welke bevrijding van Irak heb jij het? Is Irak bevrijd dan? 

Ten tweede heb je de links die ik heb geplaatst gelezen? Daar kan je namelijk al lezen dat hetgeen jij schrijft weer niet klopt.

Niet lullig bedoeld hoor maar waarom reageer je altijd zo dom? Vorige keer ook al in die topic van Ibrah1234 waarin je met bronnen die je zelf niet eens begrijpt je gelijk probeerde te halen. Toen ik je daarop betrapte bleef je 3 dagen offline.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Haha,de ironie ontgaat mij even. Ik denk eerder dat het maken heeft met het feit jij traag van begrip bent. 
> 
> Ik weet alleen dat Saddam Hoessein is afgezet maar over welke bevrijding van Irak heb jij het? Is Irak bevrijd dan? 
> 
> Ten tweede heb je de links die ik heb geplaatst gelezen? Daar kan je namelijk al lezen dat hetgeen jij schrijft weer niet klopt.
> 
> Niet lullig bedoeld hoor maar waarom reageer je altijd zo dom? Vorige keer ook al in die topic van Ibrah1234 waarin je met bronnen die je zelf niet eens begrijpt je gelijk probeerde te halen. Toen ik je daarop betrapte bleef je 3 dagen offline.


Link 1 verwijst naar Iraq body count maar die zegt maar over de 200.000 en de andere 2 hebben het over estimates en dat zijn schattingen. Dus kan ook veel verschillen. Dus waar zijn je harde bewijzen. En als jij niet weet wat de bevrijding van irak betekent dan moet je misschien eens met irakezen gaan praten.

----------


## Selected

> Link 1 verwijst naar Iraq body count maar die zegt maar over de 200.000 en de andere 2 hebben het over estimates en dat zijn schattingen. Dus kan ook veel verschillen. Dus waar zijn je harde bewijzen. En als jij niet weet wat de bevrijding van irak betekent dan moet je misschien eens met irakezen gaan praten.


Huh? Link 1 verwijst helemaal niet naar Body Count. Lees de link maar eens goed door. 1,3 miljoen doden staat er. 

https://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/1-...kille-cijfers/

En ik zou de andere links echt gaan lezen ipv door heen te scrollen want er staat echt een update tot 2008 waarin melding wordt gemaakt van 900.000 tot 1.000.000 miljoen doden. 

Link 3 gaat volgens mij te diep voor jou want dan zou je de belangrijkste bron aanklikken en dan wordt je verwezen naar deze pagina waarin exact is bijgehouden hoeveel doden er zijn gevallen en waar en hoe;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casual...f_the_Iraq_War

Zoals je kan lezen zijn het er meer dan 1,3 miljoen.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Huh? Link 1 verwijst helemaal niet naar Body Count. Lees de link maar eens goed door. 1,3 miljoen doden staat er. 
> 
> https://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/1-...kille-cijfers/
> 
> En ik zou de andere links echt gaan lezen ipv door heen te scrollen want er staat echt een update tot 2008 waarin melding wordt gemaakt van 900.000 tot 1.000.000 miljoen doden. 
> 
> Link 3 gaat volgens mij te diep voor jou want dan zou je de belangrijkste bron aanklikken en dan wordt je verwezen naar deze pagina waarin exact is bijgehouden hoeveel doden er zijn gevallen en waar en hoe;
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casual...f_the_Iraq_War
> ...


Wikipedia is door iedereen aan te passen daarnaast wordt link 3 geedit door een bot hahahahahahahaha erg betrouwbaar

----------


## Selected

> Wikipedia is door iedereen aan te passen daarnaast wordt link 3 geedit door een bot hahahahahahahaha erg betrouwbaar


God wat ben jij toch bijzonder traag van begrip. 

Lees eens wat er staat ;




> Uit een recenter onderzoek zou blijken dat de oorlog in Irak al meer dan een miljoen Irakezen het leven heeft gekost in de periode tussen de invasie in maart 2003 en augustus 2007. 
> 
> Dit onderzoek werd uitgevoerd door twee onderzoeksbureaus, Opinion Research Business en het Independent Institute for Administration and Civil Society Studies.[13]


Die onderzoeksbureaus en onderzoekers zitten zeker te liegen? 

Dit is een greep van de bewijzen die er zijn. Maar jij bent te dom en koppig om dit te begrijpen en/of in te zien.


Kan je wel hahahahaha gaan zitten schrijven maar dat maskeert je onwetendheid en domheid niet in deze.

----------


## Revisor

> God wat ben jij toch bijzonder traag van begrip. 
> 
> Lees eens wat er staat ;
> 
> 
> 
> Die onderzoeksbureaus en onderzoekers zitten zeker te liegen? 
> 
> Dit is een greep van de bewijzen die er zijn. Maar jij bent te dom en koppig om dit te begrijpen en/of in te zien.
> ...



Check deze topic, daar staat wat jou stelling mede onderbouwt en tevens haalt het het IBC getal dat Nederlandertje plaats onderuit.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ms-gedood.html

----------


## Revisor

Lees en huiver hoe misdadig het westen is geweest in Irak:

Irak: 25 jaar oorlog, bezetting, dood en vernietiging - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

*De VS-inmenging in Venezuela: een blik achter de schermen

De VS komt tussenbeide in Venezuela, zogezegd omwille van de democratie en de mensenrechten. Een mooi staaltje fake news. In werkelijkheid gaat het om platte economische belangen en allesbehalve propere drijfveren, aangestuurd door bedenkelijke figuren. Een blik achter de schermen van de buitenlandse politiek van de VS.

Marc Vandepitte*

zaterdag 2 februari 2019


Bron: Flickr

*Mensenrechten en democratie?*

Grootmachten verpakken buitenlandse inmenging of militaire interventie steevast met humanitaire objectieven. Het refrein kent varianten maar komt in feite altijd op hetzelfde neer: uit bekommernis voor de lokale bevolking kunnen we niet anders dan tussenbeide komen. In Irak ging men de democratie herstellen, in Libi zou men de bevolking behoeden voor een slachtpartij en in Syri trok men de kaart van de mensenrechten en democratie. Na de buitenlandse inmenging zijn de drie landen compleet verwoest of in chaos.

Ook vandaag worden nobele motieven naar voor geschoven als het over Venezuela gaat: President Trump staat achter de bevolking van Venezuela en eist democratie, mensenrechten en welvaart die Maduro hun ontzegt", aldus het Witte Huis.

Even checken. Als Trump zo bekommerd was om democratie, waarom feliciteerde hij dan Juan Orlando Hernndez in december 2017 met zijn verkiezingsoverwinning in Honduras? Voor vriend en vijand was het duidelijk dat deze presidentsverkiezingen n grote farce waren.

En wat met de mensenrechten? Als Trump die echt zo belangrijk vindt, waarom vaardigt hij dan niet onmiddellijk economische sancties uit tegen Colombia, het buurland van Venezuela? Sinds de ondertekening van het vredesakkoord in 2016 zijn daar meer dan 300 gemeenschapsleiders, vakbondsleden en mensenrechtenactivisten vermoord. Dat is heel wat meer dan in dezelfde periode in Venezuela. In Venezuela vielen de doden overigens als gevolg van de door de oppositie aangestuurde onlusten.

Het is in dit verband verhelderend om vast te stellen dat Trump zich tot nog toe consequent heeft ingezet voor vrijheid en democratie in welgeteld drie landen: Cuba, Iran en Venezuela.

*Its the oil stupid!*

Alfred de Zayas, voormalig hoofd van de Mensenrechtenraad van de VN, ontmaskert de humanitaire retoriek. Wat op het spel staat, zijn de enorme, enorme natuurlijke rijkdommen van Venezuela. En ik heb het gevoel dat als Venezuela geen natuurlijke rijkdommen had, niemand een zier zou geven om Chvez of Maduro of iemand anders daar. John Bolton, een havik in het kabinet van Trump zegt zoals gewoonlijk onverbloemd waar het op staat: We kijken naar de oliebronnen. Dat is de belangrijkste inkomstenbron voor de regering van Venezuela. We kijken wat we daarmee kunnen doen. Het zal economisch een groot verschil maken voor de Verenigde Staten als we Amerikaanse oliemaatschappijen echt zouden kunnen laten investeren in het oliepotentieel van Venezuela en ze daar zouden kunnen produceren.

Venezuela heeft de grootste oliereserves ter wereld. Potentieel zijn de jaarlijkse olie-inkomsten, afhankelijk van de olieprijs, goed voor minstens 50 tot 100 miljard dollar. Het is op deze bonanza dat de energiereuzen van de VS azen. John Bolton bedient ze op hun wenken. Wij zijn nu in gesprek met belangrijke Amerikaanse bedrijven. Ik denk dat wij proberen om hier tot hetzelfde eindresultaat te komen. Politiek in dienst van multinationals, duidelijker kan je het niet verwoorden.

*De sancties*

In 2015 kondigde de VS economische sancties af tegen Venezuela. Deze sancties verstoren financile transacties, bevriezen tegoeden in het buitenland en belemmeren de invoer van voedsel, geneesmiddelen en andere basisbenodigdheden. Over het economisch beleid van Maduro kan heel wat gezegd worden, maar hoe dan ook hebben de sancties hun effect niet gemist. Sedert het afkondigen ervan is de sociale situatie sterk achteruit gegaan. De kindersterfte is gestegen en de ondervoeding toegenomen. In de ranking van de Human Development Index van de UNDP is Venezuela gedaald met 16 plaatsen. Die achteruitgang doet heel wat mensen het land verlaten.

De Zayas, die we hierboven al citeerden, was op dat moment VN-rapporteur voor Venezuela. Hij schreef een rapport over de gevolgen van de sancties. Hij bestempelt ze onomwonden als een misdaad tegen de mensheid. Ik denk dat wanneer de omvang van het leed dat sancties veroorzaken zoals dat in Irak het geval was of zoals nu in Venezuela duidelijk wordt, ik kan zeggen dat de sancties tegen Venezuela een misdaad zijn tegen de mensheid, die aanhangig kan gemaakt worden bij het Internationaal Strafhof als een schending van artikel 7 van het Statuut van Rome.

*De drie tenoren*

In de huidige aanpak van Venezuela spelen drie figuren een hoofdrol: Trump, Bolton en Abrams.

Elliott Abrams is de speciale VS-gezant voor Venezuela. Hij was onder president Reagan betrokken bij de vuile contrarevolutionaire oorlogen die de VS voerde in Midden-Amerika, waarbij honderdduizenden het leven lieten. Hij steunde Rios Montt, de dictator van Guatemala, die in de jaren tachtig een genocide pleegde tegen de indianenbevolking. Hij was een van de breinen achter de mislukte staatsgreep tegen Chvez in 2002. Voormalig presidentskandidaat Jesse Jackson vat het profiel van de man goed samen: Elliott Abrams is een vurig voorstander van dictators en oorlogsmisdadigers, een cheerleader voor vrijwel elke catastrofale Amerikaanse interventie, van Reagan's heimelijke oorlog tegen Nicaragua tot de invasies van de presidenten Bush in Irak, en hij is veroordeeld wegens meineed in het Iran-Contra-schandaal.

John Bolton, Nationaal Veiligheidsadviseur van Trump, die we hierboven ook al citeerden, is van hetzelfde kaliber. Hij was n van de architecten van de invasie in Irak in 2003, een oorlog die honderdduizenden slachtoffers maakte en tot het ontstaan van IS leidde. Bolton is een fervent criticus van de Verenigde Naties en van het Internationaal Gerechtshof. Zijn visie over de VN heeft hij ooit krachtig samengevat: Er is niet zoiets als de Verenigde Naties. Er is een internationale gemeenschap die af en toe kan worden geleid door de enige echte macht in de wereld, en dat zijn de Verenigde Staten, op voorwaarde dat het in ons belang is en dat we de anderen zover kunnen krijgen om ons te volgen.

En dan is er Trump. Hij heeft zijn eigen redenen voor een regimewissel in Venezuela. Zijn buitenlands beleid is tot op heden redelijk catastrofaal. In het Midden-Oosten is hij veel invloed kwijtgespeeld ten koste van Rusland. Hij kon ook nog geen resultaten voorleggen in de conflicten met Iran en Noord-Korea. Misschien kan Venezuela hem een langverwachte overwinning bieden. Een groot deel van de Venezolaanse elite heeft het land verlaten. Velen trokken naar Florida en kochten een appartement van Trump zijn imperium. Financial Times schrijft in dat verband dat het onmogelijk is om een grens te trekken tussen de zakelijke banden van Trump en zijn steun voor de democratie in Venezuela. We mogen ook niet vergeten dat Florida een belangrijke kantelstaat is. Een harde houding ten opzichte van Maduro kan Trump de stemmen opleveren van het toenemend aantal Venezolanen die daar neergestreken zijn en er zo voor zorgen dat de staat in zijn voordeel kantelt.

Dat het buitenlands beleid van de VS bepaald wordt door weinig verkwikkende drijfveren is niet nieuw en hoeft niet echt te verwonderen. Maar dat Canada en de EU zich op sleeptouw laten nemen door deze drie bedenkelijke en gevaarlijke figuren maakt het des te pijnlijker.

Marc Vandepitte

De VS-inmenging in Venezuela: een blik achter de schermen - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Check deze topic, daar staat wat jou stelling mede onderbouwt en tevens haalt het het IBC getal dat Nederlandertje plaats onderuit.
> 
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ms-gedood.html


https://www.iraqbodycount.org

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Lees en huiver hoe misdadig het westen is geweest in Irak:
> 
> Irak: 25 jaar oorlog, bezetting, dood en vernietiging - DeWereldMorgen.be


Vreemd he dat daar staat 125.000 dode Iraakse soldaten en dat Irak toen zelf maar 35.000 dode Iraakse soldaten meldde.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Zeer zeker. Uit verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken is gebleken dat er meer dan 1,4 miljoen doden zijn gevallen die een directe gevolg zijn van de Amerikaanse invasie in Irak.
> 
> Dit is bewijs nummer 1;
> 
> https://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/1-...kille-cijfers/
> 
> Bewijs nummer 2,een Brits wetenschappelijk onderzoek; 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORB_su...War_casualties
> ...



@ Selected & Nederlandertje :

check Doet Volkskrant mee aan verbloemen Irak?

- maroc is een informatief medium.

----------


## Interim

> @ Selected & Nederlandertje :check Doet Volkskrant mee aan verbloemen Irak?- maroc is een informatief medium.

----------


## Selected

> https://www.iraqbodycount.org


Die IBC-cijfers zijn al onderuit gehaald. Lees je wel mee?




> The PSR report is described by Dr Hans von Sponeck, former UN assistant secretary-general, as a significant contribution to narrowing the gap between reliable estimates of victims of war, especially civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan and tendentious, manipulated or even fraudulent accounts.
> The report conducts a critical review of previous death toll estimates of war on terror casualties. It is heavily critical of the figure most widely cited by mainstream media as authoritative, namely, the Iraq Body Count (IBC) estimate of 110,000 dead. That figure is derived from collating media reports of civilian killings, but the PSR report identifies serious gaps and methodological problems in this approach.
> 
> For instance, although 40,000 corpses had been buried in Najaf since the launch of the war, IBC recorded only 1,354 deaths in Najaf for the same period. That example shows how wide the gap is between IBCs Najaf figure and the actual death toll  in this case, by a factor of over 30.
> 
> Such gaps are replete throughout IBCs database. In another instance, IBC recorded just three airstrikes in a period in 2005, when the number of air attacks had in fact increased from 25 to 120 that year. Again, the gap here is by a factor of 40.


https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinio...n-muslims-1990

----------


## Selected

> https://www.iraqbodycount.org


Reactie#7 maakt gehakt van jouw link. 

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...emen-irak.html

----------


## Eddie

Nu reageert hij niet meer. Luister deze mensen hebben het nodig om zichzelf als helden te zien. Er zijn miljoenen mensen de dood in gejaagd en tientallen miljoenen levens geruineerd maar het was allemaal de juiste keus volgens hem

----------


## Revisor

> Vertel wat er moet gebeuren om tot een betere wereld te komen.


De kennis en wetenschap ten goede gebruiken voor de mensheid in plaats van de hebzuchtige kapitalistische/economisch systeem te dienen.

----------


## Interim



----------


## Interim

> De kennis en wetenschap ten goede gebruiken voor de mensheid in plaats van de hebzuchtige kapitalistische/economisch systeem te dienen.


 :duim:

----------


## Selected

> Nu reageert hij niet meer.


Doet Nederlandertje wel vaker hoor. 

Hij gooit zichzelf elke keer in het diepe n voor de leeuwen en iedere keer weer zet ie zichzelf voor paal. Ik vind dat echt knap. 

Het frappante aan dit verhaal is dat Nederlandertje totaal geen diepgang kent en verre van intelligent is. 

Dat maakt het discussieren met zulke personen veel lastiger. Men moet meer moeite ondernemen om iets tot Nederlandertje door te laten dringen door wat simpeler te schrijven. 


En Nederlandertje is vaker zwaar door de mand gevallen. HIj plaatst links die hij niet eens begrijpt en/of goed heeft doorgelezen om zijn gelijk te halen. Zie link onder;

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...e-jong-13.html

Ik heb tot op heden geen reactie ontvangen van Nederlandertje en ja,.....hij bleef toen 3 dagen offline. 

Nu doet hij hetzelfde door een paar dagen offline te blijven in de hoop alle commotie overgewaaid is. Hahaha.

----------


## Revisor

> Ja dat klinkt mooi. Nu wat concreter:
> 
> Hoe en op grond van wat wordt de waarde van goederen en diensten bepaalt in een niet hebzuchtig economisch systeem? 
> 
> Kapitalisme = winst maken, meer pakken dan leveren, etc.
> 
> Rechtvaardig is beloond worden op grond van gemeten verdiensten.


Wat mij betreft via vraag en aanbod.

Westerse landen moeten stoppen met het plegen van staatsgrepen, voortdurende kolonialisme, stoppen onrecht en uitbuiting, genocides plegen, stoppen met cia moorden om de politiek in derde wereldlanden te frustreren, stoppen met financieren en bewapenen van legertjes in derde wereldlanden, etc..... Ze moeten stoppen met het leven op te grote voet. Dat gaat ten koste van ons leefmilieu en welzijn.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Doet Nederlandertje wel vaker hoor. 
> 
> Hij gooit zichzelf elke keer in het diepe n voor de leeuwen en iedere keer weer zet ie zichzelf voor paal. Ik vind dat echt knap. 
> 
> Het frappante aan dit verhaal is dat Nederlandertje totaal geen diepgang kent en verre van intelligent is. 
> 
> Dat maakt het discussieren met zulke personen veel lastiger. Men moet meer moeite ondernemen om iets tot Nederlandertje door te laten dringen door wat simpeler te schrijven. 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik ben niet zo'n loser als jij die zijn uitkering op rookt, slikt, spuit en/of zuipt. Ik heb meerdere bedrijven waar ik druk mee ben. Zelfs op de zaterdag en zondag ben ik daar mee bezig. En met bewijs bedoel ik namen. Toon namen van de mensen die overleden zijn. Als ze allemaal bekend zijn zijn de namen ook bekend. Heb je al bedacht wat de bevrijding van Irak betekend? Of ben je daar te dom voor?

----------


## Selected

> Ik ben niet zo'n loser als jij die zijn uitkering op rookt, slikt, spuit en/of zuipt. Ik heb meerdere bedrijven waar ik druk mee ben. Zelfs op de zaterdag en zondag ben ik daar mee bezig. En met bewijs bedoel ik namen. Toon namen van de mensen die overleden zijn. Als ze allemaal bekend zijn zijn de namen ook bekend. Heb je al bedacht wat de bevrijding van Irak betekend? Of ben je daar te dom voor?


Haha. Einstein kom weer college volgen haha. Volgens mij heb je wat gemist en is de vraag al beantwoord. 

Je zat er weer naast. Compleet naast. Maar dat verbaasd niemand meer hier.


Ik begrijp nog steeds niet wat je bedoeld met de bevrijding van Irak? Ook deze discussie ga je verliezen. Haha.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Haha. Einstein kom weer college volgen haha. Volgens mij heb je wat gemist en is de vraag al beantwoord. 
> 
> Je zat er weer naast. Compleet naast. Maar dat verbaasd niemand meer hier.
> 
> 
> Ik begrijp nog steeds niet wat je bedoeld met de bevrijding van Irak? Ook deze discussie ga je verliezen. Haha.


Dan moet je maar verder onderzoek doen. Misschien moet je eens met wat Irakezen gaan praten.

----------


## Eddie

Wat voor volslagen idioot moet je zijn om NAMEN van meer dan een miljoen slachtoffers te verwachten? 15 jaar oorlog heeft alles beter gemaakt?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Wat voor volslagen idioot moet je zijn om NAMEN van meer dan een miljoen slachtoffers te verwachten? 15 jaar oorlog heeft alles beter gemaakt?


Heb ik gezegd dat alles beter is?

----------


## Eddie

1. Irak is "bevrijd" volgens jou, en je koerdische collega heeft het zo veel beter. 2. Je steggelt over slachtofferaantallen en dat doe je alleen om de verwoestende effecten van de oorlog te verbloemen.

----------


## Selected

> Dan moet je maar verder onderzoek doen. Misschien moet je eens met wat Irakezen gaan praten.


Ik hoef geen onderzoek te doen want de cijfers spreken al voor zich. De feiten zijn jou op een presenteerblaadje gegeven. 

Rest alleen de vraag te stellen wat jij niet begrijpt aan die cijfers en wetenschappelijke onderzoeken door verschillende bureaus?


En waneer is Irak bevrijd dan? Kan je daar ook een antwoord op geven.

----------


## Selected

Krijg ik nog een antwoord Nederlandertje?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ik hoef geen onderzoek te doen want de cijfers spreken al voor zich. De feiten zijn jou op een presenteerblaadje gegeven. 
> 
> Rest alleen de vraag te stellen wat jij niet begrijpt aan die cijfers en wetenschappelijke onderzoeken door verschillende bureaus?
> 
> 
> En waneer is Irak bevrijd dan? Kan je daar ook een antwoord op geven.


Ga zelf op onderzoek uit. Maarja daar ben jij te dom voor. Dan heeft het al geen nut om het je uit te leggen. Kom maar eerst met een lijst wie er overleden zijn en waardoor ze overleden zijn. Dan het je wetenschappelijk bewijs.

----------


## Selected

> Ga zelf op onderzoek uit. Maarja daar ben jij te dom voor. Dan heeft het al geen nut om het je uit te leggen. Kom maar eerst met een lijst wie er overleden zijn en waardoor ze overleden zijn. Dan het je wetenschappelijk bewijs.


Je hebt als nick Nederlandertje maar je begrijpt geen drol van wat er geschreven wordt in het Nederlands. 

Ik ben geen spelletje met je aan het spelen of aandacht aan het vragen zoals jij nu doet!

Check die links een pannenkoek. Daar staan cijfers van verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken die jouw bagger en diaree onderuit halen.

Maar jij bent t dom om dat te begrijpen!! ( dat komt omdat je traag van begrip bent,heb ik vaker geschreven). 

Dus omdat jij jezelf in een wespennest hebt begeven en je er niet meer uitkomt en zelfs geen enkele lid jouw krankzinnige reacties ondersteunt moet ik met naam en toenaam komen van meer dan 1,3 miljoen overleden personen? En dat is volgens jou wetenschap?


Uit welke hol ben jij gekomen,domme,volslagen klem gelulde,zielige fantast?

----------


## Revisor

Column Buitenland

*Chaos zaaien*

Rutger van der Hoeven

13 februari 2019  verschenen in nr. 7

Deze week staat de wereld stil bij een van de cruciale gebeurtenissen van de twintigste eeuw: de revolutie in Iran, die veertig jaar geleden uitbarstte. Het is aanleiding voor allerlei reportages over het Iran van nu en terugblikken op de opstand van toen. Veel nuttiger is het om te zien wat de veertigste verjaardag van de Iraanse revolutie werkelijk is: een herinnering aan het imperialisme van de Verenigde Staten in de twintigste eeuw, en een monument voor hoeveel onheil een land kan zaaien door te rommelen in een ander. De Iraanse revolutie is nu overvleugeld door de aanslagen van 11 september 2001 als voornaamste symbool van Blowback: onvoorziene gevolgen van buitenlandse inmenging die als een boemerang terugslaan op de VS. Maar de Iraanse revolutie doet er qua gevolgen weinig voor onder.

De revolutie begon niet bij stakingen en demonstraties in het jaar daarvoor, of bij de overtrokken ambities en repressie van de sjah. De revolutie begon bij woede van Winston Churchill om de onbestaanbare Iraanse wens, na de Tweede Wereldoorlog, om de helft te krijgen van het geld dat werd verdiend met het oppompen van Iraanse olie. Churchill was als hoofd van de Britse Admiraliteit in 1914 de drijvende kracht geweest achter de Britse aankoop van een meerderheidsbelang in Anglo-Persian Oil Company, die beslag had gelegd op de olie van Iran. Dat was begin jaren vijftig Anglo-Iranian Oil Company geworden (nu BP), toen premier Mossadegh zijn aanmatigende idee lanceerde. Dat leverde prompt een couppoging op, georkestreerd door de Britse geheime dienst. Die mislukte, en de Britten klopten vernederd aan om hulp bij de nieuw opgerichte geheime dienst CIA van grote broer VS.
Ontvang dagelijks onze nieuwsbrief

Probleem was nog wel: een motief, want Mossadegh was geen communist, geen stroman van de Sovjet-Unie, en de Amerikaanse president Eisenhower geloofde geen snars van alle vreselijke scenarios die de CIA schetste als Mossadegh aanbleef. Hij steunde liever Mossadegh, die allemaal vooruitstrevende dingen deed  einde aan dwangarbeid, ontslagvergoeding, ziektekostenverzekering, en dergelijke. Evengoed begon de CIA een coup te plannen die het werk van communisten moest lijken. De CIA had geen ervaring met zulke operaties, had nauwelijks contacten in Iran, maar had wel heel veel van iets anders: dollars. Daarmee werden eerst de Strijders van de Islam gekocht, religieuze extremisten die volgens de CIA zelf een terreurbende waren. Ze moesten iedereen in Mossadeghs kring bedreigen, religieuze leiders en gerespecteerde mensen in elkaar slaan en erbij zeggen dat ze communisten waren. Daarna werden parlementarirs gekocht, hoofdredacteuren, hoge militairen (een kreeg liefst een miljoen dollar contanten in de hand gedrukt, bijna tien miljoen in huidige waarde), zelfs de tweelingzus van de sjah. Karrenvrachten propaganda werden naar Teheran gebracht, waarin Mossadegh een communist was, een jood, of allebei.

Toen Eisenhower in 1953 alsnog overstag ging  dreiging van de sovjets, en zo  ging de coup meteen live. Toen die mislukte (Mossadegh was de coup steeds een stap voor) verlegden de improviserende en steeds nerveuzer wordende Amerikanen hun koers naar het scheppen van anarchie. Daarvoor huurden ze tientallen straatbendes in, vechtsportclubs, en bus- en vrachtwagenladingen vol mannen van zuidelijke stammen, zelfs de krachtpatsers van een kermis. Zij creerden chaos in Teheran, waarna troepen van de sjah Mossadeghs huis veroverden en de monarchie herstelden.

Het geloof in de magie van geheime operaties floreerde, schrijft Tim Weiner in Een spoor van vernieling, zijn geschiedenis van de CIA. De coup werd in Washington gevierd als een geweldige overwinning, en als blauwdruk voor de toekomst. Het was de eerste keer dat de VS een staatsgreep orkestreerden in vredestijd, en door het (vermeende) succes in Iran zou dit worden gekopieerd in Latijns-Amerika, Afrika, Azi. Maar dat negeerde de les op de lange termijn. De CIA organiseerde voor de sjah een meedogenloze geheime politie, terwijl een generatie Iranirs opgroeide in de wetenschap dat de CIA de sjah had genstalleerd, schrijft Weiner. Het resultaat: Uiteindelijk zou de chaos die de CIA in de straten van Teheran had gebracht zich tegen de VS keren. Dat leverde niet zomaar een vijand op, maar een onverzoenlijk fundamentalistisch regime, dat al decennialang aan staatsterrorisme doet, terroristische groepen steunt en het halve Midden-Oosten beheerst. Een dure les. Hoop je.


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/chaos-zaaien

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Je hebt als nick Nederlandertje maar je begrijpt geen drol van wat er geschreven wordt in het Nederlands. 
> 
> Ik ben geen spelletje met je aan het spelen of aandacht aan het vragen zoals jij nu doet!
> 
> Check die links een pannenkoek. Daar staan cijfers van verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken die jouw bagger en diaree onderuit halen.
> 
> Maar jij bent t dom om dat te begrijpen!! ( dat komt omdat je traag van begrip bent,heb ik vaker geschreven). 
> 
> Dus omdat jij jezelf in een wespennest hebt begeven en je er niet meer uitkomt en zelfs geen enkele lid jouw krankzinnige reacties ondersteunt moet ik met naam en toenaam komen van meer dan 1,3 miljoen overleden personen? En dat is volgens jou wetenschap?
> ...


En die wetenschappelijke bureaus zijn tijdens die oorlog zelf naar Irak gevlogen om de lijken te tellen? Iraq body count is ook van een wetenschappelijk bureau. En dan heb je nog wetenschappelijke bureaus die bijvoorbeeld pro amerika zijn of juist anti amerika.

----------


## Selected

> En die wetenschappelijke bureaus zijn tijdens die oorlog zelf naar Irak gevlogen om de lijken te tellen? Iraq body count is ook van een wetenschappelijk bureau. En dan heb je nog wetenschappelijke bureaus die bijvoorbeeld pro amerika zijn of juist anti amerika.



Hahahahaha. 


Dat staat in die links mongool. En daarnaast plaatsten Olive Yao en Revisor wat bronnen die jouw IBC-cijfers onderuit halen.

Ben je echt zo dom?

De vragen die je nu stelt had je niet hoeven te stellen als je de links eens rustig had doorgenomen.

Hoe bedoel je achterlijk?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Hahahahaha. 
> 
> 
> Dat staat in die links mongool. En daarnaast plaatsten Olive Yao en Revisor wat bronnen die jouw IBC-cijfers onderuit halen.
> 
> Ben je echt zo dom?
> 
> De vragen die je nu stelt had je niet hoeven te stellen als je de links eens rustig had doorgenomen.
> 
> Hoe bedoel je achterlijk?


Als jij gegokte getalletjes van die bureaus wilt geloven moet je dat vooral blijven doen.

----------


## Selected

> Als jij gegokte getalletjes van die bureaus wilt geloven moet je dat vooral blijven doen.


Volgens mij ben jij op. 

Nu zitten die wetenschappers fout. Hahaha.

----------


## Selected

Zionist (nep jood) Elliott Abrams, Trump’s keuze om nazi/fascistische “Democratie” naar Venezuela te brengen .. | Pensioenactivist

----------


## Selected

Trumps gezant voor Venezuela is een oorlogsmisdadiger

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5646509

----------


## Mark

mooi dat er nog steeds maduro supporters bestaan

uiteraard veilig vanuit hun eerste wereld salontafel ... maar toch! bravo!

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Jawel, de vijand van onze vijand is automatisch onze vriend. Een tweewaardige wereld is zo heerlijk overzichtelijk.

----------


## Revisor

> mooi dat er nog steeds maduro supporters bestaan
> 
> uiteraard veilig vanuit hun eerste wereld salontafel ... maar toch! bravo!


Vindt jij de coups die door de VS en het westen georganiseerd dan wel gesteund worden in de wereld dan toegestaan moeten worden?

----------


## Ibrah1234

Er zijn al meer dreigingen geuit vanuit Venezuela richting Nederlandse Antillen. Aruba, Curacao, Bonaire, Sint Maarten, Sint Eustasius en Saba vallen niet onder het NAVO verdrag, waarin staat dat bij een aanval alle NAVO-landen ten strijde zullen trekken.

Denk dat de Koninklijke Marine wel opgewassen is tegen het Venezolaans 'tweedehands' geweld.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Vindt jij de coups die door de VS en het westen georganiseerd dan wel gesteund worden in de wereld dan toegestaan moeten worden?


Er is hier geen sprake van een coup; die was van tevoren al gepleegd:

-Maduro heeft de parlementsverkiezingen (dik) verloren en daarop het parlement buiten werking gesteld. 
-Hij kon dat doen omdat hij voorzorgelijk het hooggerechtshof met aanhangers had gevuld. 
-Aan de presidentsverkiezingen konden uisluitend Maduro welgevallige kandidaten deelnemen. Alle overige kregen een beroepsverbod,werden gevangen gezet of zijn wijselijk naar het buitenland gevlucht.
- Dat laatste heeft ook het legale hooggerechtshof gedaan dat, konform de grondwet, door het parlement en niet door Maduro was benoemd.

----------


## Revisor

> Er is hier geen sprake van een coup; die was van tevoren al gepleegd:
> 
> -Maduro heeft de parlementsverkiezingen (dik) verloren en daarop het parlement buiten werking gesteld. 
> -Hij kon dat doen omdat hij voorzorgelijk het hooggerechtshof met aanhangers had gevuld. 
> -Aan de presidentsverkiezingen konden uisluitend Maduro welgevallige kandidaten deelnemen. Alle overige kregen een beroepsverbod,werden gevangen gezet of zijn wijselijk naar het buitenland gevlucht.
> - Dat laatste heeft ook het legale hooggerechtshof gedaan dat, konform de grondwet, door het parlement en niet door Maduro was benoemd.


Je hebt je duidelijk niet ingelezen. beter lees je jezelf even in en kom dan terug om te discussiren.

----------


## Selected

> mooi dat er nog steeds maduro supporters bestaan
> 
> uiteraard veilig vanuit hun eerste wereld salontafel ... maar toch! bravo!


Bravo dat jij ondanks de 2 universiteiten die jij beweerd te hebben gevolgd geen reet begrijpt van wat er geschreven wordt.

Minstens 1,3 miljoen Irakezen hebben de oliebelangen van de familie Bush met de dood moeten bekopen. Wellicht meer.

Ik heb in de link die Revisor heeft geplaats begrepen dat je daar vraagtekens achter zet. En een x aantal jaren later zijn al jouw beweringen en walgelijke troll-achtige reacties over de rug van meer dan 1,3 miljoen doden naar de prullenmand verwezen. 

Dat moet gnant zijn voor een intelligente persoon als jij. 

En nu kom je even je gram halen naar forumleden die de bemoeienis van de VS zat zijn. 

Voor de goede orde; Alle Latijns Amerikaanse landen wensen geen militaire bemoeienis van de VS!!!!!

Een militaire interventie is oke mits het niet door de VS wordt uitgevoerd en/of gefaciliteerd.


De VS hebben al genoeg problemen veroorzaakt!!! JIj moet een keer leren lezen ipv hier pseudo interessant te gaan doen.

----------


## Revisor

Onderstaand artikel bewijst dat Trump al in 2017 Venezuela wilde binnenvallen. Hieruit blijkt dat de huidige argumenten die de VS en Nederland verzinnen de domme massa in het westen op het verkeerde been zetten en ze zonder protesten elke keer weer al decennialang oorlogsmisdaden, dood en verderf zaaien in de wereld.

----------


## Revisor

Nicols Maduro tegen een rally in de stad Caracas.  REUTERS

[size=5]*'Donald Trump overwoog militair ingrijpen in Venezuela'*[size]

*De Amerikaanse president Donald Trump heeft vorig jaar augustus geopperd om de regering van de Venezolaanse president Nicols Maduro omver te werpen door het land binnen te vallen. Dit idee moest hem door hooggeplaatste medewerkers uit het hoofd worden gepraat, meldt persbureau Associated Press (AP).*

Buitenlandredactie 05-07-18, 05:43

Naar aanleiding van instabiliteit in Venezuela, dat al jaren onder een economische crisis gebukt staat, zei Trump in augustus in het openbaar dat er 'vele opties zijn voor Venezuela, ons buurland, waaronder een militaire optie'. 

Een dag eerder opperde hij dit tijdens een vergadering over sancties in het Oval Office, zegt een hooggeplaatste medewerker die op de hoogte is van wat er werd besproken tegen AP. Trump zou zijn naaste medewerkers hebben gevraagd of de VS niet simpelweg kon aanvallen, met als redenering dat het bewind van Maduro en de economische en politieke chaos die eruit voortkomen een gevaar vormt voor de regio. 

Volgens de hooggeplaatste official, die niet bij naam wordt genoemd, waren de aanwezigen in het Witte Huis met stomheid geslagen. Onder hen waren onder meer de toenmalige nationale veiligheidsadviseur HR McMaster en voormalige minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Rex Tillerson. 

Zij praatten om beurten op Trump in en voerden meerdere argumenten aan. Onder meer het vervreemden van Latijns-Amerikaanse bondgenoten kwam ter sprake. Ondanks hun argumenten stond Tillerson een dag later naast Trump tijdens een persconferentie, toen de president begon over een mogelijke 'militaire optie'. Later die dag liet het Witte Huis weten dat Trump een telefoontje van de Maduro had geweigerd. De Venezolaanse minister van Defensie noemde de uitspraken van Trump vervolgens 'het toppunt van extremisme'.

*VN-top*

Volgens AP was de zaak hiermee nog niet afgedaan. Trump begon kort na de persconferentie tegen de Colombiaanse president Juan Manuel Santos over een mogelijke inval. Twee Colombiaanse officials bevestigen dit tegenover het persbureau. Zelfs tijdens een VN-top in september kwam het onderwerp ter sprake, tijdens een diner met leiders van Latijns-Amerikaanse bondgenoten van de VS. 'Mijn staf heeft me verteld hier niets over te zeggen', zei Trump. Daarna vroeg hij de aanwezige leiders of ze zeker wisten dat militair ingrijpen geen goede oplossing was. Over Venezuela als gespreksonderwerp tijdens dit etentje werd eerder dit jaar al geschreven door de website Politico. Iedere leider antwoordde dat zij er zeker van waren dat ze Venezuela niet wilden binnenvallen. 

Uiteindelijk zou het McMaster zijn geweest die na herhaaldelijk inpraten op Trump het idee naar de achtergrond wist te verdringen. Inmiddels zou de Amerikaanse president geen interesse meer tonen in het omver werpen van de Venezolaanse regering.

Maduro heeft al gereageerd op het verhaal van AP; volgens hem bewijst het dat de VS wordt geleid door 'mensen met een racistische en criminele visie'. De Venezolaanse president werd onlangs herkozen tijdens zeer omstreden presidentsverkiezingen. Hij blijft tot 2025 aan de macht.


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/donald-...uela~a7a8605f/

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Je hebt je duidelijk niet ingelezen. beter lees je jezelf even in en kom dan terug om te discussiren.


Dat zou ik jou willen zeggen.

Maduro is een putschist en een simpele run-of-the-mill Zuid-Amerikaanse dictator. Dat hij met kwistige hand geld uitdeelt dat hij niet heeft en dt daardoor al waardeloos is voor het de drukkerij verlaten heeft maakt hem niet tot volksweldoener.
 :jammer:  Jullie leren het ook nooit.




> Hoe kan ik vermijden dat ik zulke fouten maak?





> Als je de reflex kunt bedwingen, dat de underdog altijd gelijk heeft, ben je al een heel eind.

----------


## Revisor

Check de reacties van het Westen op coups.

Turkije: Westen komt op voor de coupplegers, verkettert de Turkse president.

Egypte: Sisi de coupleger wordt geen strobreed in de weg gelegd om de democratie om zeep te helpen, de oppositie massaal gevangen te zetten, partij te verbieden, duizenden doodstraffen te geven. Van de week weer een paar jonge mensen gexecuteerd. Heb je er wat van gehoord in het westen?

En dan Venezuela: Duidelijk is dat het westen achter de coup zit, en met man en macht in Venezuela chaos proberen te creren met boycots en andere onrechtmatige maatregelen.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat zou ik jou willen zeggen.
> 
> Maduro is een putschist en een simpele run-of-the-mill Zuid-Amerikaanse dictator. Dat hij met kwistige hand geld uitdeelt dat hij niet heeft en dt daardoor al waardeloos is voor het de drukkerij verlaten heeft maakt hem niet tot volksweldoener.
>  Jullie leren het ook nooit.


Simpele prietpraat, om alles af te schuiven op n man. 

Maduro kan fouten maken wat ie wil, dat geeft het Westen internationaalrechtelijk geen recht om coups te organiseren, chaos te creren en/of het land binnen te vallen. Alleen het Venezolaanse volk heeft het recht om via democratische verkiezingen een neiuwe leider te kiezen.

Altijd trapt de domme massa in de non-argumenten.

Het gaat niet om Maduro, het gaat om het internationaal recht en de uitgangspunten/principes die daar achter zitten.

----------


## Selected

Trump is geen haar beter dan Maduro. 

Ik sta achter de algemene gedachtengang dat Westerse interventies enkel tot meer bloedvergieten n niet tot oplossingen of vrede leiden. 

Ik heb de geschiedenis mee. 





Jij schrijft alleen lucht en probeert intelligent over te komen. 






> Dat zou ik jou willen zeggen.
> 
> Maduro is een putschist en een simpele run-of-the-mill Zuid-Amerikaanse dictator. Dat hij met kwistige hand geld uitdeelt dat hij niet heeft en dt daardoor al waardeloos is voor het de drukkerij verlaten heeft maakt hem niet tot volksweldoener.
>  Jullie leren het ook nooit.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Trump is geen haar beter dan Maduro.


Dat zal ik zeker niet ontkennen. Ik zie niet, wat het met de zaak te maken heeft.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Trump is geen haar beter dan Maduro.


Appels met peren vergelijken. Miljoenen amerikanen ontvluchten niet de VS omdat ze honger lijden en de dollar staat ook beter op de rails in vergelijking tot de vrijwel waardeloze Venezolaanse Bolivar. De Amerikaanse economie valt al helemaal niet te vergelijken met die van Venezuela. 

Rare opmerking afkomstig van een hoogbegaafde rechtsgeleerde zoals jij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selected

> Appels met peren vergelijken. Miljoenen amerikanen ontvluchten niet de VS omdat ze honger lijden en de dollar staat ook beter op de rails in vergelijking tot de vrijwel waardeloze Venezolaanse Bolivar. De Amerikaanse economie valt al helemaal niet te vergelijken met die van Venezuela. 
> 
> Rare opmerking afkomstig van een hoogbegaafde rechtsgeleerde zoals jij


****** zionist komt mij lastig vallen.

Je bedoeld peren met appels vergelijken,Trump-lovertje? Fuck jou met jouw vertroebelde visie. 

Je leest het goed; de VS moet haar kont niet in elke conflict steken!

----------


## Revisor

*De oorlog tegen Venezuela is gebaseerd op leugens*

Wissen 24 februari 2019



_Dit is een vertaling van een artikel van onderzoeksjournalist en documentairemaker John Pilger 1 op counterpunch.org (22 februari 2019) waarin hij zijn indrukken weergeeft van een bezoek aan Venezuela en ontmoetingen met Hugo Chvez. Verder ontzenuwt hij de massale Venezuela-blitz (zoals de Britse mediawaakhond Media Lens dat noemt): de totale mediaoorlog tegen Venezuela op basis van hele leugens, halve waarheden en verzwegen feiten._

Reizend met Hugo Chvez, begreep ik al snel de dreiging die Venezuela inhield. Bij een landbouwcoperatie in de deelstaat Lara wachtten mensen geduldig en met een goed humeur in de hitte. Er werden kruiken water en meloensap rondgedeeld. Er werd op een gitaar gespeeld; een vrouw, Katarina, stond te zingen met een hese alt.

Wat waren haar woorden? vroeg ik.

Dat we trots zijn, was het antwoord.

Het applaus voor haar viel samen met de komst van Chvez. Onder n arm droeg hij een tas vol boeken. Hij had zijn grote rode shirt aan en begroette mensen bij naam, stopte om te luisteren. Wat me opviel was zijn vermogen om te luisteren.

Maar nu las hij. Bijna twee uur lang las hij, voor de microfoon, uit de stapel boeken naast hem: Orwell, Dickens, Tolstoj, Zola, Hemingway, Chomsky, Neruda: een pagina hier, een regel of twee daar. Mensen klapten en floten terwijl hij van auteur naar auteur sprong.



Toen namen de boeren de microfoon en vertelden hem wat ze wisten en wat ze nodig hadden; een oud gezicht, gesneden uit een in de buurt staande vijgenboom, zo leek het, hield een lange, kritische toespraak over het onderwerp irrigatie; Chvez maakte notities.

Hier wordt wijn verbouwd, een donkere Syrah druivensoort. John, John, kom hierheen, zei El Presidente, toen hij me in slaap had zien vallen door de hitte en de diepzinnigheid van Oliver Twist.

Hij houdt van rode wijn, vertelde Chvez het juichende, fluitende publiek en presenteerde me een fles vino de la gente. Mijn weinige woorden in slecht Spaans veroorzaakten fluittonen en gelach.

Het beeld van Chvez met la gente, paste bij een man die bij zijn aantreden beloofd had dat iedere stap van hem onderworpen zou zijn aan de wil van het volk. In acht jaar tijd won Chvez acht verkiezingen en referenda: een wereldrecord. Hij was electoraal het meest populaire staatshoofd op het westelijk halfrond, waarschijnlijk in de wereld.

Over elke belangrijke chavista-hervorming werd gestemd, met name een nieuwe grondwet waarvan 71 procent van de mensen elk van de 396 artikelen goedkeurde die ongehoorde vrijheden bevatten, zoals artikel 123, dat voor het eerst de mensenrechten van gemengd ras en zwarte mensen erkende, van wie Chvez er n was.

Een van zijn colleges onderweg was een citaat van een feministische schrijver: Liefde en solidariteit zijn hetzelfde. Zijn publiek begreep dit goed en drukte zich waardig uit, zelden met eerbied. Gewone mensen beschouwden Chvez en zijn regering als hun eerste kampioenen: als de hunne.

Dit was vooral het geval bij de inheemse, gemengde en Afro-Venezolanen, die historisch werden geminacht door Chvezs directe voorgangers en door degenen die vandaag de dag ver van de Barrios leven, in de herenhuizen en penthouses van Oost-Caracas, die pendelen naar Miami waar hun banken zijn en die zich als wit beschouwen. Ze zijn de machtige kern van wat de media de oppositie noemen.

Toen ik deze klasse ontmoette, in buitenwijken Country Club genaamd, in huizen met lage kroonluchters en slechte portretten, herkende ik ze. Het zouden witte Zuid-Afrikanen kunnen zijn, de petite bourgeoisie van Constantia en Sandton, steunpilaren van de wreedheden van de apartheid.

Cartoonisten in de Venezolaanse kranten, waarvan de meeste in handen zijn van een oligarchie, die zich verzet tegen de regering, portretteerden Chvez als een aap. Een radiopresentator noemde hem de aap. Aan de priv-universiteiten is het vaak de verbale gewoonte van de kinderen van de welgestelden racistisch te schelden naar degenen van wie de hutten maar net zichtbaar zijn vanwege de verontreiniging.

Hoewel identiteitspolitiek welig tiert op de paginas van de liberale kranten in het Westen, zijn ras en klasse twee woorden die bijna nooit worden uitgesproken in de leugenachtige verslaggeving van Washingtons laatste, zeer onverhulde poging om s werelds grootste oliebron te bemachtigen en zijn achtertuin opnieuw op te eisen.

Naast alle fouten van de chavistas  zoals toelaten dat de Venezolaanse economie gegijzeld wordt door de olierijkdommen en nooit het grootkapitaal en de corruptie serieus aanpakken  brachten ze miljoenen mensen sociale rechtvaardigheid en trots en deden ze dat met een ongekende democratie.

Van de 92 verkiezingen die we hebben gemonitord, zei voormalig president Jimmy Carter, wiens Carter Center een gerespecteerde begeleider van verkiezingen over de hele wereld is, zou ik zeggen dat het verkiezingsproces in Venezuela het beste ter wereld is. Bij wijze van contrast, zei Carter, dat het Amerikaanse verkiezingssysteem, met zijn nadruk op campagnegeld, een van de slechtste is.

Door het stemrecht uit te breiden tot een parallelle volkse staat van communaal gezag, met de basis in de armste barrios, omschreef Chvez de Venezolaanse democratie als onze versie van Rousseaus idee van volkssoevereiniteit.

In Barrio La Linea zei Beatrice Balazo, gezeten in haar piepkleine keuken, dat haar kinderen, de eerste generatie armen de hele dag op school zaten, een warme maaltijd kregen en muziek, kunst en dans leerden. Ik heb hun zelfvertrouwen zien opbloeien als bloemen, zei ze.

In Barrio La Vega luisterde ik naar een verpleegster, Mariela Machado, een zwarte vrouw van 45 met een ondeugend lachje, die een stedelijke raad toesprak over onderwerpen varirend van dakloosheid tot illegale oorlog. Die dag lanceerden ze Misin Madres de Barrio, een programma gericht op armoede onder alleenstaande moeders. Volgens de grondwet hebben vrouwen het recht om als verzorgers te worden betaald en kunnen ze geld lenen bij een speciale vrouwenbank. Nu krijgen de armste huisvrouwen het equivalent van $ 200 per maand.

In een kamer verlicht door een enkele TL-buis, ontmoette ik Ana Lucia Ferandez, 86 jaar oud, en Mavis Mendez, 95 jaar oud. Een 33-jarige, Sonia Alvarez, was met haar twee kinderen meegekomen. Ooit kon geen van hen lezen en schrijven; nu studeerden ze wiskunde. Voor het eerst in zijn geschiedenis is Venezuela voor bijna 100 procent geletterd.

Dit is het werk van Misin Robinson, dat was bedoeld voor volwassenen en tieners die eerder vanwege armoede onderwijs werd geweigerd. Misin Ribas geeft iedereen de mogelijkheid van een middelbare opleiding, een bachillerato genaamd (de namen Robinson en Ribas verwijzen naar Venezolaanse onafhankelijkheidsleiders uit de 19e eeuw).

In haar 95 jaren, had Mavis Mendez een parade van regeringen voorbij zien komen, meestal vazallen van Washington, die de leiding hadden over de diefstal van miljarden dollars aan olie, waarvan velen naar Miami verdwenen. We deden er niet toe in een menselijke zin, vertelde ze me. We leefden en stierven zonder een echte opvoeding, stromend water en voedsel, dat we onszelf niet konden veroorloven. Als we ziek werden, stierven de zwaksten. Nu kan ik mijn naam lezen en schrijven en nog veel meer; en wat de rijken en de media ook zeggen, wij hebben de zaden van ware democratie geplant en ik ben blij dat ik het heb zien gebeuren.

----------


## Revisor

In 2002, tijdens een door Washington gesteunde coup, sloten de zonen en dochters en kleinkinderen en achterkleinkinderen van Mavis zich aan bij de honderdduizenden die van de Barrios op de hellingen naar beneden kwamen en eisten dat het leger trouw bleef aan Chavez.

De mensen hebben me gered, vertelde Chvez me. Ze deden het terwijl de media tegen mij waren, waardoor zelfs de basisfeiten van wat er gebeurde, werden verzwegen. Voor volksdemocratie in heldhaftige actie, hoef je niet verder te kijken.

Sinds de dood van Chvez in 2013 is zijn opvolger Nicolas Maduro zijn bespottelijke label van een voormalige buschauffeur in de westerse pers kwijtgeraakt en werd hij de wedergeboorte van Saddam Hoessein. De beschimping van hem door de media is belachelijk. Onder zijn toezicht heeft de prijsdaling van olie gezorgd voor hyperinflatie en heeft het de prijzen, in een samenleving die bijna al zijn voedsel importeert, op zijn kop gezet; maar toch, zoals de journalist en filmmaker Pablo Navarrete deze week meldde, is Venezuela niet de ramp zoals het wordt afgeschilderd. Er is overal voedsel, schreef hij. Ik heb veel videos van voedsel op markten [in heel Caracas] gefilmd  het is vrijdagavond en de restaurants zijn vol.

In 2018 werd Maduro herkozen tot president. Een deel van de oppositie boycotte de verkiezingen, een tactiek die ook tegen Chvez werd beproefd. De boycot is mislukt: 9.389.056 mensen hebben gestemd; zestien partijen namen deel en zes kandidaten gingen voor het presidentschap. Maduro won met 6.248.864 stemmen, of 67,84 procent.

Op de verkiezingsdag sprak ik met een van de 150 buitenlandse verkiezingswaarnemers. Het was volkomen eerlijk, zei hij. Er was geen fraude; geen van de vreselijke beweringen van de media bleef overeind. Nul. Geweldig.

Als een pagina uit Alices tea party, heeft de Trump administratie Juan Guaid, een pop-up creatie van de CIA-dekmantel National Endowment for Democracy, als de legitieme president van Venezuela gepresenteerd. Onbekend bij 81 percent van het Venezolaanse volk volgens The Nation, is Guaid gekozen door niemand.

Maduro is onwettig, zegt Trump (die het Amerikaanse presidentschap won met drie miljoen minder stemmen dan zijn tegenstander), een dictator, aldus de aantoonbaar geschifte vice-president Mike Pence en een te verwachten oliebuit, zegt nationale veiligheid adviseur John Bolton (die, toen ik hem interviewde in 2003, zei: Hee, ben jij een communist, misschien zelfs van Labour?).

Als zijn speciale afgezant naar Venezuela (coup-meester) heeft Trump een veroordeelde misdadiger, Elliot Abrams, aangesteld, wiens intriges in dienst van de presidenten Reagan en George W. Bush hebben bijgedragen tot het veroorzaken van het Iran-Contra-schandaal in de jaren tachtig en hij stortte Midden-Amerika in jaren van bloed doordrenkte ellende.

Als we Lewis Carroll terzijde schuiven, horen deze crazies thuis in de bioscoopjournaals uit de jaren dertig van de vorige eeuw. En toch zijn hun leugens over Venezuela met enthousiasme opgepakt door degenen die zijn betaald om het verhaal in stand te houden.

Op Channel 4 News brulde Jon Snow tegen het Labourparlementslid Chris Williamson: Kijk, jij en meneer Corbyn zitten in een erg smerige hoek [over Venezuela]! Toen Williamson probeerde uit te leggen waarom het fout was een ​​soeverein land te bedreigen, sneed Snow hem af. Je hebt het goed gedaan!

In 2006 beschuldigde Channel 4 News, Chvez ervan om samen te spannen met Iran om kernwapens te maken: een fantasie. De toenmalige correspondent in Washington, Jonathan Rugman, stond een oorlogsmisdadiger, Donald Rumsfeld, toe om Chvez te vergelijken met Hitler, zonder commentaar.

Onderzoekers aan de Universiteit van West-Engeland onderzochten de BBC-verslaggeving over Venezuela over een periode van tien jaar. Ze keken naar 304 reportages en ontdekten dat slechts drie hiervan verwezen naar het positieve beleid van de overheid. Voor de BBC zijn Venezuelas democratische staat van dienst, mensenrechtenwetgeving, voedselprogrammas, initiatieven op het gebied van gezondheidszorg en armoedebestrijding niet gelukt. Het grootste alfabetiseringsprogramma in de geschiedenis van de mensheid heeft niet plaatsgevonden, net zoals de miljoenen mensen, die demonstreren ter ondersteuning van Maduro en ter nagedachtenis aan Chavez, niet bestaan.

Op de vraag waarom ze alleen een oppositie-mars heeft gefilmd, twitterde de BBC-verslaggever Orla Guerin dat het te moeilijk was om op n dag twee marsen te lopen.

Er is een oorlog verklaard in Venezuela, waarvan de waarheid te moeilijk is om verslag van te doen.

Het is te moeilijk om de ineenstorting van de olieprijzen sinds 2014 te melden als grotendeels het gevolg van criminele machinaties door Wall Street. Het is te moeilijk om de blokkade van de toegang van Venezuela tot het door de VS gedomineerde internationale financile systeem als sabotage te melden. Het is te moeilijk om melding te maken van de sancties van Washington tegen Venezuela, die sinds 2017 een verlies van minstens $ 6 miljard aan inkomsten van Venezuela hebben veroorzaakt, inclusief $ 2 miljard aan gemporteerde medicijnen, als illegaal, of de weigering van de Bank of England om het goud van Venezuela terug te geven reserves als een daad van piraterij.

De voormalige VN-rapporteur, Alfred de Zayas, heeft dit vergeleken met een middeleeuwse belegering die is ontworpen om landen op de knien te brengen. Het is een criminele aanval, zegt hij,die vergelijkbaar is met die op Salvador Allende in 1970 toen president Richard Nixon en zijn equivalent van John Bolton, Henry Kissinger, zich inspanden om de economie [van Chili] het te laten uitschreeuwen. De lange donkere nacht van Pinochet volgde.

De correspondent van The Guardian, Tom Phillips, twitterde een foto van een pet met daarop in het Spaans in de lokale slang de woorden: Make Venezuela fucking cool again. De verslaggever als clown kan de laatste fase zijn van een groot deel van de degeneratie van de mainstream journalistiek.

Mochten de CIA-handlanger Guaid en zijn witte racisten de macht grijpen, zal het de 68e omverwerping zijn van een soevereine regering door de Verenigde Staten, de meeste van hen democratien. Een uitverkoop van de nutsvoorzieningen en minerale rijkdom van Venezuela zal zeker volgen, samen met de diefstal van de olie uit het land, zoals geschetst door John Bolton.

Onder de laatste door Washington gecontroleerde regering in Caracas bereikte de armoede historische proporties. Er was geen gezondheidszorg voor degenen die het niet konden betalen. Er was geen algemeen onderwijs; Mavis Mendez, en miljoenen zoals zij, konden niet lezen of schrijven. Hoe cool is dat, Tom?

______________________________

1 John Pilger is een Australische journalist en documentairemaker, bekroond met meerdere BAFTA awards. Hij werd in 1967 en 1979 Britse Journalist van het Jaar.

Pilger is een felle criticus van de Amerikaanse, Australische en Britse buitenlandse politiek, die hij beschouwt als gedreven door een imperialistische agenda. Pilger heeft ook kritiek geuit op de behandeling door zijn geboorteland van inheemse Australirs. Hij trok voor het eerst internationale aandacht voor zijn rapporten over de Cambodjaanse genocide.

Zijn carrire als documentairemaker begon met The Quiet Mutiny (1970), gemaakt tijdens een van zijn bezoeken aan Vietnam, en hij maakte sindsdien meer dan vijftig documentaires. Andere films: Year Zero (1979), over de nasleep van het Pol Pot-regime in Cambodja en Death of a Nation: The Timor Conspiracy (1993). In de Britse gedrukte media werkte Pilger van 1963 tot 1986 voor de Daily Mirror en schreef hij een reguliere column voor the New Statesman van 1991 tot 2014. (bron: wikipedia)


https://www.krapuul.nl/blog/2734301/...rd-op-leugens/

----------


## Revisor

*Chomsky: "VS organiseren in Venezuela softe coup met economische wurggreep op bevolking"*

*In een radio-interview vat Noam Chomsky in zes minuten de huidige situatie in Venezuela samen. Er ging en gaat heel wat mis in Venezuela waar de regeringen van Maduro en Chvez verantwoordelijk voor zijn, maar dat mag ons niet blind maken voor de enorme sociale verwezenlijkingen, die de oppositie en de VS zo snel mogelijk willen afbreken. Wat de VS nastreven is niet democratie en mensenrechten, maar olie.

Lode Vanoost DeWereldMorgen Vertaaldesk*

zaterdag 9 maart 2019


Noam Chomsky. Bron: Wikimedia Commons

Eerst en vooral, er waren reeds heel wat problemen tijdens de Chvez-jaren maar daar staat tegenover dat armoede heel sterk werd ingeperkt, de toegankelijkheid van onderwijs werd enorm uitgebreid. Er worden heel regelmatig opiniepeilingen gehouden in Latijns-Amerikaanse landen door Latinobarmetro, het voornaamste polling-bedrijf op het continent, gevestigd in Chili en allesbehalve sympathiek tegenover Chvez. Bekijk hun peilingen tijdens de Chvez-jaren.

Venezuela stond helemaal aan de top naast Uruguay in steun van de bevolking voor democratie en voor de regering. Daar was een reden voor. Er werd in het land verkiezing na verkiezing gehouden, referendum na referendum. Die werden nauwkeurig gemonitord onder andere door het Carter Center1 dat vaststelde dat verkiezingen in Venezuela zowat de meest eerlijke zijn in de wereld. OK, dat is hoe de bevolking er over dacht. Daar hadden ze redenen voor.

*Koloniale economie*

Er werden ook ernstige fouten gemaakt, die ik trouwens jarenlang heb bekritiseerd. Een fatale fout was het niet veranderen van de koloniale economie. De VS overheersten Venezuela al een eeuw lang, sinds het de Britten buiten smeet onder president Woodrow Wilson (1913-1921), toen de olie daar werd ontdekt. De VS smeten de Britten nogal brutaal buiten en namen het land over. Sindsdien domineerden de VS het land volledig, wat gepaard ging met heel wat afschuwelijke wreedheden, waar we het nu niet over gaan hebben. En effect was dat de economie bijna volledig gebaseerd was op de aardolie. En van Chvez' vergissingen was daar niets aan te veranderen. De economie is nog altijd grotendeels gebaseerd op petroleum. Ze werd niet gediversifieerd.

Een tweede zware vergissing  hier citeer ik Francisco Rodriguez, de voornaamste econoom en woordvoerder van de oppositie, een ernstig econoom. Hij zei: De zware fout van de regering van Hugo Chvez was dat ze geen (financile) reserves opzij zette tijdens de periode van hoge olieprijzen en die reserves direct spendeerde. Die werden uitgegeven aan sociale programma's en andere zaken in het land. Ze werden ook uitgegeven aan internationalistische inspanningen, om bijvoorbeeld goedkope olie te leveren2 aan Hati, dat nauwelijks overleefde, en aan vele andere staten.

Bovendien, in tegenstelling tot al dat gepraat over 'socialisme', heeft hij de kapitalistische klasse nooit aangeraakt. Een groot deel van deze upperclass heeft zich tijdens heel de Chvez-periode nog meer verrijkt.

*Geen financile reserves*

Wat dat betekende was dat een jaar na Chvez' overlijden de olieprijs in elkaar zakte en de regering geen financile reserves had om die crisis aan te pakken. Ze moesten dus naar de internationale kredietmarkt gaan. Ik moet je niet vertellen wie daar de lakens uitdelen. Je kan raden wat daar de reactie was. Daarbovenop kwamen de sancties die keihard, brutaal en verwoestend waren voor de bevolking. Ik citeer opnieuw Rodriguez, de voornaamste econoom van de oppositie. Hij zegt dat de sancties de crisis in een humanitaire catastrofe hebben veranderd. De meest recente sancties verhinderen letterlijk elke toegang voor de regering tot enige vorm van financile steun. Dit is een operatie om de bevolking te verhongeren tot onderwerping.

Maduro's beleidskeuzes zijn op vele vlakken lamentabel geweest, economisch, repressie en andere keuzes, maar die werden genomen in een context van onophoudelijke ondermijning. Neem de media. Van bij het begin van de Chvez-jaren zijn de media een openlijke stem geweest voor de oppositie tegen Chvez, op manieren die bijna niet in te beelden zijn. Neem bijvoorbeeld in 2002, het begin van Chvez, toen een militaire staatsgreep werd gepleegd. Die hief de regering en de president op, schafte het Hooggerechtshof af, ontbond het parlement. De VS steunden die coup uiteraard openlijk. Kijk dan naar de media, bijvoorbeeld The New York Times, die applaudisseerden! Ze vonden dat wonderbaar, een terugkeer naar vrijheid en democratie.

Die coup werd redelijk snel zelf omvergeworpen door een volksopstand. Heeft iemand ooit zijn lovende woorden voor de coup ingetrokken? Daarna volgden jaren van economische sabotage, in combinatie met interne problemen en foute vergissingen, sommige zelfs zeer ernstig. Ik kan hier zeggen dat ik een van de mensen was die zeer actief was in het aanklagen van schendingen van de mensenrechten. Het is echter compleet belachelijk om dan maar de vele verwezenlijkingen te negeren van al die jaren en de populaire steun die ze hadden, niet alleen in de opiniepeilingen maar ook in de verkiezingen, eerlijke verkiezing na eerlijke verkiezing.

*Media waren altijd tegen Chvez*

Nu doen de media amper nog de moeite om te doen alsof ze berichten over de situatie ter plaatse. The New York Times, de Washington Post, de Europese media, dat zijn gewoon kranten voor de oppositie. Daar moet heel wat over gezegd worden, waar hier geen tijd voor is, maar dit is een wreedaardige situatie.

Wat hier aan het gebeuren is, is een softe coup, een wurggreep die op een of andere manier zal leiden tot de val van de regering en een terugkeer van Venezuela naar de omstandigheden die je ziet in de landen van de regio die door de VS wordt overheerst. Als je kijkt naar de statistieken van misdaden en wreedheden, kijk naar de landen die de VS onder zijn controle heeft, de Centraal-Amerikaanse landen en Colombia, het gevaarlijkste land ter wereld voor vakbondsactivisten en strijders voor de mensenrechten.

Dit is de vertaling door Lode Vanoost van het deel over Venezuela van een recent lang radiogesprek tussen Noam Chomsky en Ralph Nader. 

﻿Notes:

1 Opgericht door voormalig VS-president Jimmy Carter.

2 Het PetroCaribe Fund, een initiatief van Chvez dat vanaf 2005 goedkope leningen en aankoopprijzen gaf voor goederen en petroleum, aan Hati, Antigua en Barbuda, de Bahama's, Belize, Cuba, de Dominicaanse Republiek, Grenada, Guyana, Jamaica, Santa Lucia, Saint Kitts en Nevis, Saint Vincent en de Grenadines en aan Suriname.


Chomsky: "VS organiseren in Venezuela softe coup met economische wurggreep op bevolking" - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

*Rapport: Amerikaanse sancties kostten in 2017-18, 40.000 Venezolanen het leven*

Wissen 2 mei 2019 

*Het in Washington DC gevestigde Centre for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) publiceerde donderdag 25 april een rapport over de gevolgen van Amerikaanse sancties tegen Venezuela. Het 27 bladzijden tellende document is geschreven door de economen Mark Weisbrot en Jeffrey Sachs, die hebben vastgesteld dat sancties het leven van de mensen zeer ernstig hebben geschaad in Venezuela.*

De sancties beroven Venezolanen van levensreddende medicijnen, medische apparatuur, voedsel en andere essentile invoerartikelen, zei Weisbrot, codirecteur van CEPR, in een persbericht. Sachs voegde er aan toe: Amerikaanse sancties zijn er bewust op gericht om de economie van Venezuela te verwoesten en daardoor tot regeringswisseling te leiden.

Weisbrot en Sachs wezen er in het rapport op dat sancties zouden passen in de definitie van collectieve bestraffing van de burgerbevolking zoals beschreven in zowel de internationale verdragen van Genve als die van Den Haag, die de VS ondertekend hebben.

Terwijl de wettelijke basis voor sancties werd gelegd door een executive order van president Obama in 2015, waarbij Venezuela een ongewone en buitengewone bedreiging voor de Amerikaanse nationale veiligheid werd genoemd, escaleerde Washington zijn unilaterale dwangmaatregelen aanzienlijk in augustus 2017 toen de Venezolaanse regering en de staatsoliemaatschappij PDVSA werden afgesneden van financile markten.

De auteurs betogen dat de impact van de sancties veel verder ging dan de Amerikaanse financile markten, daar andere internationale financile actoren goede redenen hadden om te vrezen dat er verdergaande sancties zouden komen die van invloed op hen zouden kunnen zijn, iets dat inderdaad later zou gebeuren.

De sancties van augustus 2017 hadden ernstige gevolgen voor de olieproductie van het land, met geschatte verloren olie-inkomsten over de daaropvolgende 12 maanden van $6 miljard. Weisbrot en Sachs betogen dat het verlies in deviezen, die nodig zijn voor vitale invoer van voedsel, medicijnen en productieve invoer, veroorzaakt door Amerikaanse sancties, de belangrijkste schok was die Venezuela in het najaar van 2017 de hyperinflatie induwde. Zij betogen ook dat de sancties de mogelijkheden van de aanpak van hyperinflatie en de ernstige economische crisis van Venezuela hebben belemmerd.



De sancties werden in januari, na de zelf-proclamatie van Juan Guaido als interim president beduidend uitgebreid met krachtige steun van de VS. Het ministerie van Financin legde een feitelijk olie-embargo op dat de olie-export naar de Verenigde Staten van een gemiddelde van 586.000 duizend vaten per dag (bpd) tot nul in maart terugbracht. Als de huidige productieniveaus zouden worden gehandhaafd in plaats van verder kelderen, zou deze daling neerkomen op nog eens $6.8 miljard aan verloren exportinkomsten.

Het CEPR document benadrukt dat de laatste maatregelen verder de daling van de olieproductie versnelde, die werd verergerd door de elektriciteits crisis in maart. Het elektriciteitsnet van Venezuela is ook zwaar getroffen door sancties, waardoor de autoriteiten niet in staat waren om de apparatuur te onderhouden, terwijl het olie-embargo ook leidde tot een tekort aan brandstof die nodig is om thermo-elektrische backupinstallaties te activeren.

Weisbrot en Sachs leggen uit dat sancties, naast het onmiddellijke effect van het verlagen van de buitenlandse deviezenwinst en de miljarden aan activa die zijn bevroren, het extra effect hebben dat het veel moeilijker is financile transacties voor voedsel en medische import aan te gaan. Het risico van het schenden van Amerikaanse sancties heeft ervoor gezorgd dat een groeiend aantal banken weigeren te dienen als intermediair in financile transacties met betrekking tot de Venezolaanse overheid of staatsbedrijven.

Op basis van een aantal verschillende studies schat het rapport dat de sancties verantwoordelijk zijn voor 40.000 doden in 2017-2018 en dat er nog eens 300.000 mensen gevaar lopen door een gebrek aan toegang tot medicijnen. Dit omvat 80.000 HIV-patinten die sinds 2017 geen antiretrovirale behandeling hebben ondergaan, 16.000 mensen die dialyse nodig hebben, 16.000 mensen met kanker en 4 miljoen mensen met diabetes en hypertensie.

Het rapport stelt ook dat sancties hebben bijgedragen aan een verslechtering van de calorie-inname en ondervoeding door Venezolanen, met voedselimporten die daalden van $ 11,2 miljard in 2013 tot $ 2,46 miljard in 2018. De auteurs waarschuwen dat de daling van de olieproductie als gevolg van sancties dit aantal nog verder zou kunnen verminderen in 2019.

Weisbrot en Sachs benadrukken dat sancties illegaal zijn onder het handvest van de Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten en wijzen erop dat Amerikaanse functionarissen expliciet hebben gezegd dat hun doel de omverwerping van de Maduroregering is.

De sancties zijn ook in strijd met de Amerikaanse wetgeving, gaan ze verder, omdat de uitvoeringsbesluiten gebaseerd zijn op het uitgangspunt dat de VS geconfronteerd worden met een noodtoestand als gevolg van de ongewone en buitengewone bedreiging die Venezuela heeft veroorzaakt.  Dit heeft ook feitelijk geen grond, voegen ze eraan toe.

Het aantal doden dit jaar zal, als de sancties blijven bestaan, vrijwel zeker veel groter zijn dan wat we voorheen hebben gezien, concludeert het rapport.

(bron: Venezuelanalysis.com - Venezuela News, Views, and Analysis)


https://www.krapuul.nl/buitenland-2/...nen-het-leven/

----------


## Revisor

*Couppoging Venezuela

Regering Venezuela: couppoging verijdeld van Colombia, Chili en de VS*

De regering van Venezuela zegt een militaire staatsgreep te hebben verijdeld. De staatsgreep had in de nacht van zondag op maandag moeten plaatsvinden, zo deelde minister van Communicatie Jorge Rodriguez woensdag mee. Hij beschuldigde Colombia, Chili en de VS ervan achter de couppoging te zitten.

Rob Vreeken26 juni 2019, 22:00


De Venezolaanse president Nicols Maduro (midden) maandag met hoge militairen tijdens de herdenking van de Slag om Carabobo in 1821, die leidde tot de onafhankelijkheid van Venezuela. Beeld EPA

Volgens Rodriguez was de regering volledig op de hoogte van de coupplannen. We hebben deelgenomen aan alle vergaderingen ter voorbereiding van de staatsgreep, zei de minister. Agenten van de regering waren volgens hem genfiltreerd in de groep samenzweerders, bestaand uit zowel actieve als gepensioneerde militairen.

Venezuela verkeert onder de socialistische president Nicols Maduro al enkele jaren in een politieke crisis. De afgelopen maanden kwam die tot een hoogtepunt. Oppositieleider Juan Guaid heeft zichzelf op 10 januari tot president uitgeroepen, met steun van de VS en diverse landen in Zuid-Amerika en Europa.

Tot nu toe is de oppositie er echter niet in geslaagd Maduro uit het zadel te krijgen. Aan oproepen van Guaid aan de Venezolaanse strijdkrachten om zijn kant te kiezen, werd op slechts zeer beperkte schaal gevolg gegeven.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...e-vs~b0203dde/

----------


## Revisor

Dit is een nieuwsbericht dat ij deze kwestie hoort. Vrijwel alle kranten hebben er over bericht. Schijnt dat Isral er ook bij betrokken is.

Chili en Columbia zijn de standaard handlangers van de USA.

Ik hoef me niet in te lezen in de Spaanstalige media. Dat de USA Zuid-Amerika al decennialang via allerlei misdadige streken in oorlogen heeft gestort en alle socialistische regeringen probeert omver te werpen is bij iedereen bekend.

Als jij een interessante spaanstalige stuk hebt, dan mag je dat gerust plaatsen. Maar dan wel vertaald, porque me no habla la lingua Espagnol. ik spreek geen Spaans. Heb wat her en der opgepikt maar is absoluut niet toereikend.

----------


## Revisor

> Ja alle kranten hebben erover bericht, namelijk "Maduro zegt dat (...)" Al die kranten hebben gewoon Maduro geciteerd, dat schrijven ze ook. Maar...
> 
> Maduro is helemaal geen onafhankelijke en betrouwbare bron. Er is geen enkel objectief bewijs dat er een couppoging zou hebben plaatsgevonden. Maduro en eerder ook Chavez hebben alle onafhankelijke media kanalen in Venezuela het zwijgen opgelegd. Er bestaat in Venezuela helemaal geen persvrijheid. Alles komt uit de mond van Maduro en zijn dagelijkse twitter.
> 
> Het is zoiets als Trump citeren over Iran en Palestina. We zijn het er samen denk ik wel over eens dat de woorden van Trump over "feiten" weinig of geen waarde hebben.
> 
> Zo ook Maduro wat mij betreft. Iemand die alleen regeringsgezinde media tolereert is niet betrouwbaar als bron. Hier in Chili is een grote mate van persvrijheid. Hier is openlijk kritiek mogen uiten op de regering heel normaal en vanzelfsprekend. In Venezuela helaas niet...


Dat jij Maduro niet gelooft is prima, maar ga mij niet verwijten dat ik het nieuwsberichtje plaats. 

Over persvrijheid in Venezuela zit je er naast. De westerse standaard media zijn onbetrouwbaar gebleken inzake de berichtgeving. Ze dienen gewoon de oorlogstrom van de westerse landen. Zie artikel die ik in de volgende reactie plaats.

----------


## Revisor

Analyse - Lode Vanoost	

*Mediacensuur door Venezolaanse dictatuur: een overzicht*

dinsdag 28 mei 2019 15:09

Een aanzienlijk deel van de Venezolaanse bevolking blijft achter dictator Nicols Maduro staan en verhindert zo de overgang naar democratie onder oppositieleider Juan Guaid. Verklaring voor deze steun aan het regime  volgens de westerse media  is het gebrek aan alternatieve informatie in de gecensureerde media. Een overzicht van het Venezolaanse medialandschap geeft een iets genuanceerder beeld.

Volgens VS-topmedia als Time, The New York Times, NBC en Bloomberg is de regering van Venezuela onder Chvez/Maduro een autoritair regime dat brutaal elke vorm van vrije meningsuiting onderdrukt. Venezuela is een land waar kritische kranten en tv-zenders werden gemuilkorfd en waar de meeste onafhankelijke media verdwenen zijn. Het regime controleert bijna alle tv- en radiozenders en de meeste tv-zenders worden door de staat bestuurd en de overheid verhindert de weinige overblijvende onafhankelijke tv  en radiozenders om de crisis in Venezuela weer te geven terwijl ze zich afspeelt.

Het is een narratief dat getrouw wordt overgenomen door Europese en Belgische media. Tussen de berichtgeving van openbare zender VRT, commercieel mediabedrijf VTM en kwaliteitskranten De Standaard, De Morgen en De Tijd is er op dat vlak geen enkel inhoudelijk of vormelijk verschil. Een blik op het dagelijkse reilen en zeilen van de Venezolaanse media toont hoe accuraat die weergave met de werkelijkheid overeenkomt.

*Televisie*


De commercile zender Venevisin was voor Chvez in 1999 president werd de grootste tv-zender van het land. Twintig jaar dictatuur later is dat nog steeds zo (screenshot venevision.com)

In Venezuela zijn de drie grootste priv-tv-zenders Venevisin, Televen en Globovisin van 1999  toen Chvez voor het eerst president werd  twintig jaar later nog steeds marktleiders. Venevisin, grootste van de drie, is onderdeel van de Grupo Cisneros, eigendom van media-oligarch Gustavo Cisneros. Deze mediagroep is een van de grootste mediaconcerns in Latijns-Amerika (en de wereld), is de grootste Spaanstalige tv-zender in de VS, bezit reisagentschappen en immobilinkantoren, vooral in toeristische oorden. Het hoofdkwartier ligt in Coral Gables, een klein stadje in het zuidoosten van de VS-deelstaat Florida. Het persoonlijk vermogen van Gustavo Cisneros is de voorbije twintig jaar exponentieel toegenomen.

De meest recente degelijke studie van de Venezolaanse media dateert van 2013 en werd uitgevoerd door Nielsen Holdings, een VS-bedrijf gespecialiseerd in data-analyse van consumentengedrag en tv-kijkersgedrag, met kantoren in meer dan 100 landen. In 2013  na 14 jaar presidentschap van Hugo Chvez  was Venevisin nog steeds de grootste en bereikte 36 procent van alle tv-kijkers, de openbare zender VTV haalt 25 procent, Televen 22 procent en Globovisin 15 procent. De drie grote commercile zenders waren in 2013 goed voor 73 procent van de kijkcijfers.

Er zijn sindsdien geen nieuwe ernstige onderzoeken geweest, maar alle tendensen wijzen op een toename van het succes van de commercile zenders over de voorbije zes jaar. Openbare zender VTV zag zijn bereik aanvankelijk wel toenemen tot 2013 onder Hugo Chvez, die er zijn eigen wekelijkse praatshow Al presidente had. Na zijn overlijden ontbreekt het zijn opvolger Maduro aan enig charisma en hij heeft die show niet overgenomen. De kijkcijfers van VTV zijn sindsdien enigszins afgenomen. Bovendien ontbreekt het de openbare zender door de economische boycot van de VS aan middelen om te concurreren met de priv-zenders en veel topjournalisten vertrekken naar veel lucratievere banen bij de priv-concurrenten.

Volgens overheidsdienst CONATEL is het aantal internetabonnementen van de priv-zenders toegenomen van 17 procent van de bevolking in 2000 tot 68 procent in 2015. Sindsdien daalt het percentage terug, tot 60 procent in 2018. Internetprovider Direct TV heeft ongeveer 44 procent van alle abonnementen en biedt startprijzen vanaf 70 dollarcent per maand. Het internetaanbod omvat onder meer CNN, Fox News, BBC en Univisin.

Univisin is een Spaanstalige tv-zender in de VS, die vooral succes heeft met Mexicaanse telenovelas (Spaanstalige soaps). De Venezolaanse tv-kijker heeft met andere woorden vrije en ruime toegang tot buitenlandse zenders, die op geen enkele manier kunnen worden gezien als pro-regime. Het globale aanbod van tv-nieuws is dominant pro-oppositie. Van de drie grote commercile zenders laat alleen Globovisin, de kleinste van de drie, ook wel eens standpunten en woordvoerders van de regering aan bod komen. Zelfverklaard president Guaid is zowat dagelijks hoofdnieuws op Venevisin, waar de regering nauwelijks aan bod komt en als dat eens gebeurt in een duidelijke negatieve, selectieve framing.

*Radio*

Op vlak van radio is het beeld iets diverser, maar ook daar overheersen de zenders die eenzijdig pro-oppositie zijn, zoals Radio Caracas. De zender Union Radio is populair in het hele land en laat hoofdzakelijk de oppositie aan het woord. Er komen echter ook regelmatig pro-regeringsstandpunten aan bod, die op een evenwichtige manier worden weergegeven.

Dan zijn er de kleine lokale zenders. Een van de eerste beleidsbeslissingen van Hugo Chvez was het financieren van kleine stadszenders in de wijken van de steden en op het platteland. Die zijn overwegend pro-regering, maar hebben een veel kleiner en lokaal bereik dan de commercile zenders. In de meer welvarende wijken zijn ze uitgesproken antiregering.

*Kranten, tijdschriften, maandbladen*

In tegenstelling tot de bewering in Amerikaanse media dat regeringskritische kranten bijna allemaal verdwijnen zijn er nog heel wat kranten beschikbaar. De meeste kranten en weekbladen van de oppositie en de regering hebben de voorbije twintig jaar wel veel lezers verloren, maar die afname is volledig in lijn met de wereldwijde neerwaartse tendens van alle gedrukte media. Ook hier zijn een aantal kranten volledig digitaal geworden.


El Correo del Orinoco is de enige overheidskrant van Venezuela (screenshot elcorreodelorinoco.com)

Toch kan de bezoeker aan elke krantenkiosk nog steeds een ruim aanbod vinden, waarvan de meerderheid anti-regering is. Pro-regeringskranten als ltimas Noticias (het laatste nieuws) en de overheidskrant Correo del Orinoco liggen naast El Universal, Diario 2001 en La Voz. De twee laatsten geven geen enkel forum aan pro-regeringsstandpunten.

El Universal verkoopt zichzelf als de gematigde oppositie die zich zowel afzet tegen de volgens hen fanatieke tegenstanders van de regering als tegen het autoritaire beleid van de regering. In hun redactionele bijdragen vind je echter een openlijke afweging van de voor- en nadelen van een militaire coup, van een transitie onder druk van Amerikaanse sancties of van een regelrechte invasie.

De derde optie heeft volgens columnist Luis Vicente Len de voorkeur, op voorwaarde dat ze in Panama-stijl gebeurt, waarbij de schade beperkt blijft tot pro-Maduro-wijken. Columnist Pedro Piate meent dat het land moet worden bevrijd van Castro-communistische ideen en zijn collega Antonio Herrera stelt dat de afzetting van Maduro vitaal is voor de Westerse democratische wereld, want hij is verontrust door de aanwezigheid van Cubanen, Russen, Iranirs, terroristen uit het Midden-Oosten en guerrillas uit (buurland) Colombia.

----------


## Revisor

*Ongehinderde kritiek op de regering*

Uit dit overzicht blijkt dat anti-regeringsmedia ongehinderd kritiek kunnen publiceren, waaronder opiniestukken die openlijk oproepen tot een militaire coup. Daarnaast hebben zij reeds jaren een traditie van racistische spotprenten die Chvez (nog steeds), Maduro en andere regeringsleiders weergeven op een manier die in Europa zelfs door de meest liberale media wordt veroordeeld als kwetsend, beledigend en racistisch.

Daarbij aansluitend is er ook de wit-zwart kadering van de commercile media met bijna uitsluitend Spaanse witte Venezolanen in amusementsprogrammas, quizzen, spelprogrammas, reality-shows, praatprogrammas, debatten, nieuwsbulletins en reportages. Niet-witte Venezolanen komen alleen in nieuwsbulletins in het kader van straatcriminaliteit, leven zonder hygine (uit eigen schuld?), met domme uitspraken zonder context in straatinterviews.

Volgens een studie van VS-mediawatchdog Freedom House zou er al jaren een steeds strakkere inperking zijn van vrijheid van meningsuiting op de sociale media. Freedom House wordt volledig gesubsidieerd door de VS-overheid en steunt openlijk de huidige pogingen tot staatsgreep in het land. Hun rapporten en onderzoeken zijn zeer eenzijdig, vooringenomen en gebaseerd op selectieve informatie. Er is echter wel degelijk sprake van enige internetcensuur door de overheid. Sommige nieuwssites zoals El Nacional, La Patilla en El Universal zijn alleen nog toegankelijk via VPN, kabel of de gsm. Dat weegt echter nauwelijks op tegen de overblijvende massa aan anti-regeringsmedia die wel nog steeds ongehinderd opereren.

*Hier zou dit nooit kunnen?*

De vraag is maar hoe pakweg de Belgische regering zou omgaan met nieuwssites die openlijk oproepen voor een gewelddadige omverwerping van de regering, voor het vermoorden van ministers en parlementsleden, voor een buitenlandse militaire invasie, zoals de Venezolaanse media dat hebben gedaan in 2002 (mislukte staatsgreep), in 2003 (economische blokkade), in 2013, 2014 en 2017 met openlijke steun aan gewelddadige rellen, waarbij werd opgeroepen zoveel mogelijk chavistas, politieagenten en soldaten te vermoorden?

Juan Guaid poogt nu het leger en de politie achter zich te krijgen. De redenen waarom dat maar niet wil lukken zijn complex, maar n mogelijke verklaring die nooit in westerse media wordt vermeld, is dat Guaid bij de rellen van 2013-2014 en 2017  toen hij nog een onbekende backbencher was in zijn partij  een van de straatleiders was van de gewelddadige barricades. In interviews die hij nu zoveel mogelijk verzwijgt riep hij toen onder meer op zoveel mogelijk agenten en soldaten te elimineren.


Op 1 mei 2019 heeft Twitter nog meer overheidsaccounts afgesloten: het Ministerie van Vrouwenrechten, het Ministerie van Onderwijs en het Ministerie van Petroleum (twitter screenshot)

Dat is men bij politie en leger nog niet vergeten. Op een vraag over de doden die vielen bij dat straatgeweld zei hij niet dat het allemaal slachtoffers van het overheidsgeweld waren  zoals je van een goed gebriefde opposant van de regering zou verwachten  maar ontkende hij dat die doden zelfs maar bestonden. En als er al doden waren gevallen, dan waren die noodzakelijk en nuttig.

Ondertussen laten de commercile mediaconcerns vrijelijk ongefundeerde verhalen circuleren over het leger dat minderjarigen oppakt op straat voor verplichte legerdienst. Een aantal, van die fake verhalen geraken tot in de media hier, zoals de bewering dat president Maduro nog alleen Russische lijfwachten rond zich zou dulden, of dat een telefoontje van Poetin hem tot nu heeft weerhouden om het land uit te vluchten.

Op Twitter is het beeld zelfs omgekeerd. Anti-regeringsaccounts bijven er ongehinderd, terwijl zeven officile accounts van de regering door Twitter werden geblokkeerd. Recent was er nog de commotie rond een zogenaamd USAID-hulpkonvooi dat door volgers van het regime, zou zijn in brand gestoken aan de grens met Colombia (zie Beste VRT, nooit eerder getoonde beelden Venezuela van 11 maart zijn al bekend sinds 24 februari).

*Radio Caracas Televisin*

Een voorbeeld dat door de voorstanders van regime change nog steeds wordt aangehaald is dat van Radio Caracas Televisin (RCTV). Die zender speelde een centrale rol tijdens de staatsgreep van 2002, onder meer met het rechtstreeks uitzenden van een persconferentie door een aantal generaals die de president opriepen af te treden. Die opname bleek enkele dagen eerder al gemaakt te zijn in voorbereiding van de staatsgreep. Het was tevens ook deze zender die als eerste de gemanipuleerde beelden uitzond die de indruk gaven dat chavista betogers op anti-regeringsbetogers aan het schieten zouden zijn.

In plaats van te doen wat elke Europese regering zou doen na een dergelijke medeplichtigheid aan een staatsgreep, namelijk onmiddellijke sluiting van de zender en aanhouding en vervolging van de top van het bedrijf en de participerende journalisten, kon RCTV zonder n dag onderbreking blijven uitzenden tot 2007, vijf jaar later. Toen de zendvergunning van RCTV dat jaar verliep, besloot de regering die vergunning niet meer te verlengen. Sindsdien kan de zender inderdaad niet meer via de openbare frequenties uitzenden, maar is hij nog steeds bereikbaar via kabel, satelliet en internet.

*Buitenlandse journalisten in de VS worden niet anders behandeld*

Buitenlandse journalisten verwijten de Venezolaanse regering tevens dat ze het hen zeer moeilijk maakt om te werken, o.a. door hun vergunning of visa voortdurend uit te stellen of niet te vernieuwen. Het wordt hen ook verboden om in de buurt van het presidentieel paleis Miraflores te komen. Wat ze daarbij verzwijgen is dat de VS (en zowat alle westerse regeringen) op identiek dezelfde wijze handelen. Niemand, ook journalisten niet, heeft zomaar toegang tot veiligheidszones rond het Witte Huis, het Congres, het Pentagon, militaire installaties. Kritische journalisten worden in de VS regelmatig uit het land gezet.

Volgens een analyse van VS-mediawatchdog FAIR zijn alle grote Amerikaanse kranten, talkshows en mediacommentatoren unaniem voorstander van regime change in Venezuela. Een tegenstem komt er niet aan bod. In de VS gebeurt dat grotendeels door zelfcensuur, soms bewust, meestal onbewust omdat de betrokken media en hun medewerkers het gedachtengoed van de VS als wereldwijde weldoener met het recht op onbegrensde interventie als een evidentie beschouwen.

Er is dus wel degelijk enige druk van de Venezolaanse regering op de media. Desondanks is het beeld dat westerse media verspreiden van een totalitaire mediacensuur complete nonsens. De voorbeelden hierboven zijn duidelijk en talrijk genoeg.

Als een klein medium als www.dewereldmorgen.be in staat is om deze informatie te verzamelen, dan moeten de grote media met veel meer middelen en personeel dat ook kunnen. Zij verkiezen dat niet te doen en stellen zich tevreden met het overnemen van artikels van de Amerikaanse (en Britse) pers en gebruiken grote persagentschappen als exclusieve bron. Zo werken zij de facto mee aan de plannen van de Amerikaanse regering om opnieuw een olierijk land aan hun regime te onderwerpen.

In 2014 lekte een geheim memo uit van de oppositie, toen nog onder leiding van presidentskandidaat Henrique Capriles. Een van de eerste beleidsbeslissingen die Capriles zou nemen als president was het onmiddellijk sluiten van alle lokale radiostations 


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...een-overzicht/

----------


## Revisor

Het heeft geen zin om over mij te discussiren. Al je verwijten over mijn inbreng heb ik je al vele malen van repliek bediend. Ik ga dat niet nog een keer overdoen. 

Discussieer over de topic onderwerp anders verzandt het zo snel in ad hominem argumenten.

----------


## Revisor

Ik heb geen tijd voor loos geneuzel. Kom met feiten en/of relevante tegenargumenten.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Ik heb geen tijd voor loos geneuzel. Kom met feiten en/of relevante tegenargumenten.


Dat miljoenen op de vlucht slaan richting het beloofde land (de VS) komt toch echt door het waanzinnig gevoerd extreemlinks beleid in Venezuela. Mensen gaan daar dood van de honger en de gezondheidszorg is al helemaal een aanfluiting. 

Mind you, we spreken hier over een van de meest olierijke landen ter wereld. Desondanks weten ze er een gigantische puinhoop van te maken. Vrijwel onmogelijk maar die extreemlinkse idioten weten dat toch maar weer mooi voor elkaar te krijgen :Smilie:

----------


## Revisor

> Dat miljoenen op de vlucht slaan richting het beloofde land (de VS) komt toch echt door het waanzinnig gevoerd extreemlinks beleid in Venezuela. Mensen gaan daar dood van de honger en de gezondheidszorg is al helemaal een aanfluiting. 
> 
> Mind you, we spreken hier over een van de meest olierijke landen ter wereld. Desondanks weten ze er een gigantische puinhoop van te maken. Vrijwel onmogelijk maar die extreemlinkse idioten weten dat toch maar weer mooi voor elkaar te krijgen



Je hebt duidelijk de topic niet gelezen. Al deze rechts westerse retoriek is al weersproken.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> "Het westen is slecht" is geen feit maar een generalisatie.


Wat ik niet begrijp is dat men het continu heeft over het slechte westen doorspekt met rechtse politici. Ik ben zelf vaak in Marokko geweest maar als er n rechts land is dan is dat wel Marokko. 

Dat is in het geheel geen solidaire samenleving te noemen en een sociaal vangnet ontbreekt vrijwel geheel. Je kunt bij je ouders gaan inwonen als je zonder werk zit. 

Ieder voor zich, en God (Allah) voor ons allen is hier van toepassing. In vergelijking tot Marokko zijn we hier in Nederland super links.

----------


## Revisor

> "Het westen is slecht" is geen feit maar een generalisatie.


Het is feit en generalisatie. Zoek maar op hoeveel coups de USA alleen al heeft gepleegd sinds 1950 in de wereld.

----------


## Revisor

> Wat ik niet begrijp is dat men het continu heeft over het slechte westen doorspekt met rechtse politici. Ik ben zelf vaak in Marokko geweest maar als er n rechts land is dan is dat wel Marokko. 
> 
> Dat is in het geheel geen solidaire samenleving te noemen en een sociaal vangnet ontbreekt vrijwel geheel. Je kunt bij je ouders gaan inwonen als je zonder werk zit. 
> 
> Ieder voor zich, en God (Allah) voor ons allen is hier van toepassing. In vergelijking tot Marokko zijn we hier in Nederland super links.


Klopt dat Marokko een derde wereld land is. De slecht functionerende Marokkaanse overheid is grotendeels het gevolg van de westerse kolonisatie en wordt in stand gehouden door het westen zodat ze beter van Marokko en het Marokkaanse volk kunnen profiteren.

Er bestaat geen sociale vangnet die de staat heeft gecreerd. De enige sociale vangnet komt van het volk zelf. De islam stimuleert die ook.

----------


## Revisor

> Venezuela heeft de grootste olievoorraad ter wereld. Al ver vr de sancties was Venezuela helemaal geen welvarend land ondanks alle olie. Het klimaat leent zich uitstekend voor landbouw. Er is water in overvloed. Toch hebben veel mensen niet eens schoon drinkwater. En dat ligt alleen aan het land zelf en niet aan een boycot.
> 
> Jij Revisor was toch zo tegen het westerse kapitalisme? Dus wat is er dan vanuit jouw eigen visie tegen een boycot die vooral het kapitalisme treft? 
> Mensen kunnen met de boycot evenwel hun handen in de grond steken en groenten verbouwen. Ze kunnen ook een waterput graven. Wat ben je voor pauperland dat je alleen kunt overleven door export naar het buitenland?
> 
> Een voorbeeld. De amish zou een eventuele economische boycot niets uitmaken. Die zijn totaal niet afhankelijk van de buitenwereld. Ik vind het een enorm slappe smoes om de oorzaak van de armoede buiten Venezuela te zoeken. Venezuela heeft alles om te overleven. Armoede is een keuze. Men heeft de pest aan het kapitalisme. Waarom wil je dan nog dollars ontvangen? Als het westen zo rot en slecht is, moet je daar ook geen handel mee willen.
> 
> Revisor jij bent tegen het westers kapitalisme. Waarom moeten mensen dan toch een auto, tv en internet hebben? Venezuela heeft alles in overvloed. Je moet er alleen wat voor doen er van te kunnen genieten. Alle venezolanen kunnen mt de boycot gewoon eten, drinken en een enorm groot huis hebben. En meer dan dat. Zonder olie-dollars of olie-euros kan iedereen gewoon aan het werk gaan en van Venezuela een welvarend land maken. Welvaart krijg je alleen door menselijke arbeid. Niet met bedelen. 
> 
> ...


Het gaat in deze topic niet om de armoede in Venezuela maar om hoe het westen continu coups probeert in Venezuela.

Het westen organiseert geen coups om de situatie van de bevolking te verbeteren, maar om ze leeg te plunderen.

Ik kan niet op elke subvraag die niet van belang is in deze topic gaan beantwoorden. In veel van je vragen zitten verkeerde aannames. Als ik daar allemaal op in ga kost dat mij teveel tijd. Daar heb ik geen tijd en zin in.

Sommige vragen vindt je een antwoord op in artikelen die ik hier in deze topic geplaatst heb.

----------


## Revisor

> Complotdenken 
> 
> Je bent aan het framen. Iets wat anderen niet over moslims of marokkanen mogen doen. Want als het jou raakt is framen en generaliseren fout. Je plakt alleen artikelen die passen in jouw complotdenken over het westen. Die artikelen claim je vervolgens als betrouwbaar. Het is niets meer dan polariseren wat jij doet. Een hele grote groep zwart maken. Je bent echt geen haar beter dan welke populist dan ook. Notabene ben je ook nog eens deel van dat wat je verafschuwd. Je zet aan tot haat tegen het westen n de gehele westerse bevolking. Waarom eis je van anderen nuance als het gaat over moslims en marokkanen, maar ben je over het hele westen heel extreem negatief in alle aspecten? Dat krijg je met dubbele nationaliteit. Je kunt als het over schuld gaat altijd zeggen, maar ik ben niet westers. Echter zodra het over je rechten grijp je snel naar je nederlandse paspoort...


Gaan we weer! Ik blijf me zelf niet herhalen omdat elke keer de feiten jou onwelgevallig zijn. Het is evident dat achter vrijwel alle coups en oorlogen het westen zit. Daar kun je niet om heen.

----------


## Revisor

> Nou het is mij niet onwelvallig, het is gewoon niet waar. Het klopt niet. Je zit nederland te beschuldigen want "het westen" daar hoort nederland ook bij. Je kunt moeilijk nederland op n lijn zetten met alles wat de vs doet en laat. Nederland heeft niets te maken met "vrijwel alle coups" in de wereld. Daar kan ik dus met gemak omheen. Zo heeft nederland ook niets te maken gehad met de staatsgreep in Chili in 1973. Die coup heeft nederland zelfs veroordeeld. Nederland heeft toen veel chileense vluchtelingen opgenomen die onder de dicatuur van pinochet moesten vluchten.



Kijk sla je weer een nutteloze richting in. Kijk wat voor domme aannames ik moet weerspreken.

1. Ik heb Nederland niet op n lijn gezet met alles wat de VS doet;
2. Ik heb niet beweerd dat Nederland met vrijwel alle coups in de wereld te maken heeft;
3. Ik heb niet beweerd dat Nederland wat met de coup in Chili te maken heeft.

Ik geloof wel dat Nederland vaak indirect mede verantwoordelijk is. Ze doen mee met de boycots, ze blaffen af en toe maar de volgende dag gaan ze gewoon verder met waar ze gebleven waren. In het egval van Venezuela deden ze in de beginfase gewoon mee met de eis dat Maduro de macht moest overdragen.

Je hebt geen flauw benul van de internationale politiek lijkt het wel. Nederland is n van de trouwste honden van de USA in het Westen.

Links lullen en rechts vullen. 

Kijk maar hoe ze omgaan met Israel en de Palestijnen. Doen alsof ze de Palestijnen helpen maar in feite zijn ze in dienst van Israel.

----------


## Chira wa3ra

> Je zet aan tot haat tegen het westen n de gehele westerse bevolking.


Nope. Als Revi het over 'het westen' heeft, heeft hij het niet over de gewone burger van om de hoek. Dit is je al eerder uitgelegd, door Revi en andere prikkers.

Ik heb een tijd buitendienst gehad, waarbij ik vele persoonlijk gesprekken heb mogen voeren en het zal je verbazen hoeveel blanke burgers van om de hoek, het met diverse punten van Revisor eens zijn. Zo zijn velen het zat dat wij als schoothondje achter Amerika aanhollen. Zetten die ook aan tot haat tegen eigen volk?

----------


## Revisor

> Ah het woord blanke valt. Bedoelt hij dat misschien?


Ik ben zelf een blanke. Imazighen zijn naast de Sami de oudste blanke volkeren.

----------


## Revisor

> Waarom dan toch dat constante afzetten tegen iets wat je zelf bent? Je bent westers. Waarom dat onafgebroken generaliseren. Je zou dan beter wat concreter kunnen zijn door aan te geven over wat en wie het gaat. Als je met het westen de VS aanduidt, noem dan ook de VS. 
> 
> 
> 
> Daar ga je weer over het westen, dus ook over nederland. 
> 
> 
> 
> Zo vals en generaliserend. Alles over een kam scheren. Hoe durf je!


Je bent vermoeiend met je verkeerde aannames en logica.

Ik zet me niet af tegen blanken en/of andere rassen. Het gaat om de politiek en hun beleid. Zo richt ik mij op het beleid van de Chinese , Indiase, Marokkaanse, Zionistische, Nederlandse, Franse, Saoedische, Egyptische, Amerikaanse etc. overheden.

Ja het westen is een blok landen die samen werken, waaronder Nederland. Nederland steunt de coup in Venezuela.

Het is feitelijk juist dat het westen aan de lopende band oorlogen voert en coups pleegt en daarbij alle internationale wetten en mensenrechten aan hun laars lappen. Wat doet Nederland in Mali? Wat deed Nederland tijdens de illegale oorlog tegen Irak? Wat deed Nederland in Afghanistan? Wat doet Nederland in Syrie?

Jij haalt trouwens elke keer Nederland erbij.

----------


## HaasHaas

de fuck dat je met deze aartsmongolen nog in conclaaf gaat.

----------


## Chira wa3ra

> Ah het woord blanke valt. Bedoelt hij dat misschien?


Nee dat bedoelt hij niet, dat is mijn inbreng naar aanleiding van jouw opmerking: _Dat krijg je met dubbele nationaliteit_ die in dezelfde reactie stond als wat ik heb geciteerd: _Je zet aan tot haat tegen het westen n de gehele westerse bevolking_.

Misschien is 'blanke' ongelukkig gekozen, maar ik bedoel hiermee te zeggen, dat als je met de gewone autochtone burger van om de hoek, die uitsluitend de Nederlandse nationaliteit bezit, in gesprek gaat, blijkt, dat er verrassend veel bewuste en kritische burgers zijn die het op een deel of alle punten met Revisor eens zijn. Als zij, de autochtone man en vrouw, kritisch zijn op het beleid, wat hier _'westers'_ wordt genoemd, dan zetten zij toch ook niet aan tot haat tegen de gehele westerse bevolking, waar ze zelf deel van zijn??? Haten ze hun eigen volk? 

Kennelijk mag een Marokkaan niets zeggen of er wordt van alles verweten, met name profiteren van het westen, maar als een Nederlander hetzelfde zegt is er geen vuiltje aan de hand. Marokkanen worden constant de mond gesnoerd met dit soort onderbuik retoriek, als je niet tevreden bent dan rot je maar op naar je eigen land en dergelijke. Ik mag je dan ook graag herinneren aan de 'Contra affaire', waarbij je, nadat bleek dat hij een athestische Nederlander is, je drol introk, pardon my words.

Het valt me ook op dat je de Marokkanen hier op maroc.nl constant op n hoop gooit en door elkaar haalt, terwijl er enorme verschillen zijn onderling, wat betreft hun ideen, standpunten, levenswijze, karakter en ideologie. Dat komt een tikkeltje racistisch over en onnauwkeurig. Zo weet Revisor, met zijn olifanten geheugen, zich precies alle details te herinneren van iedere prikker.

Meestal kun je goede gesprekken met jou voeren, maar af en toe, zoals nu, draaf je gewoon door als een kip zonder kop met xenofobische onderbuik gezever. In bullit point:

-Als Revi het over 'het westen' heeft, heeft hij het niet over ons burgers maar over het beleid van de (al dan niet onzichtbare) machthebbers, hij zet dus niet aan tot haat tegen onze bevolking. 

-Revisor heeft geen dubbele nationaliteit.

----------


## Revisor

> Dit is een nieuwsbericht dat ij deze kwestie hoort. Vrijwel alle kranten hebben er over bericht. Schijnt dat Isral er ook bij betrokken is.
> 
> Chili en Columbia zijn de standaard handlangers van de USA.
> 
> Ik hoef me niet in te lezen in de Spaanstalige media. Dat de USA Zuid-Amerika al decennialang via allerlei misdadige streken in oorlogen heeft gestort en alle socialistische regeringen probeert omver te werpen is bij iedereen bekend.
> 
> Als jij een interessante spaanstalige stuk hebt, dan mag je dat gerust plaatsen. Maar dan wel vertaald, porque me no habla la lingua Espagnol. ik spreek geen Spaans. Heb wat her en der opgepikt maar is absoluut niet toereikend.


...

For instance, Guaid was unknown to 81% of Venezuelans a little more than a week before he got a telephone call from US Vice President Pence telling him to declare himself interim president of Venezuela, which Guaid dutifully did the following morning at a street rally flanked with US and Israeli flags.

...

https://www.counterpunch.org/2019/07...uela-is-toast/

----------


## Nederlandertje

> ...
> 
> For instance, Guaid was unknown to 81% of Venezuelans a little more than a week before he got a telephone call from US Vice President Pence telling him to declare himself interim president of Venezuela, which Guaid dutifully did the following morning at a street rally flanked with US and Israeli flags.
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.counterpunch.org/2019/07...uela-is-toast/


Ik zou als ik jou was toch echt eens naar zuid amerika gaan en daar zelf onderzoeken hoe alles in elkaar zit. En niks alles klakkeloos overnemen vanuit de media.

----------


## Ballandalus

> Waarom dan toch dat constante afzetten tegen iets wat je zelf bent? Je bent westers. Waarom dat onafgebroken generaliseren. Je zou dan beter wat concreter kunnen zijn door aan te geven over wat en wie het gaat. Als je met het westen de VS aanduidt, noem dan ook de VS. 
> 
> 
> 
> Daar ga je weer over het westen, dus ook over nederland. 
> 
> 
> 
> Zo vals en generaliserend. Alles over een kam scheren. Hoe durf je!


Lees nu eens wat Revi schrijft. Schuif je emoties op zij en lees. Hij heeft het nooit over de bevolking maar over beleidsmakers.
De politiek krijgt ervan langs. Ook de Marokkaanse for that matter. Wat dat betreft is hij consistent en hanteert niet the double standard....vwb de politiek dan.

Ontstijg nu eens dat onderbuikgevoel en laat andere denkbeelden je bevrijden uit je permanente staat van agony tov 'allochtonen'. Soms hebben ze gelijk, een beetje boel gelijk.

----------


## Revisor

Protestbanner "JOH buiten. Wat is ons doel, dat onze stem wordt gerespecteerd". (JOH = president Juan Orlando Hernndez) Foto: Peggy Hunter/CC

Analyse - Lode Vanoost	

*Honduras 10 jaar na door VS gesteunde staatsgreep: het protest waar u niets over hoort*

vrijdag 5 juli 2019 13:10

In het Centraal-Amerikaanse Honduras reageert president Hernndez met moordende repressie op drie maanden protest van de bevolking tegen zijn onwettige herverkiezing in 2017, tegen de corruptie, o.a. verduistering van het geld van de sociale zekerheid en het pensioenstelsel, privatisering van alle openbare diensten en de moorden op strijders voor de mensenrechten, journalisten, vakbondsleiders, inheemse leiders. Toch houdt het protest stand.

Reeds drie maanden woeden in Honduras massale volksprotesten tegen de regering, vooral in de hoofdstad Tegucigalpa maar ook in andere steden, waarbij doden vallen onder politiekogels. Betogers worden tijdens verhoor zwaar mishandeld. Een aantal van hen verdwijnt en de politie weigert te erkennen dat ze aangehouden werden.

*Protest heeft zijn wortels in de staatsgreep van 2009*

Concrete aanleiding voor de recente protesten is een corruptieschandaal. Meerdere ministers en parlementsleden blijken enorme sommen van de sociale zekerheid en het nationale pensioenfonds verduisterd te hebben en worden daar niet voor vervolgd. Integendeel, als oplossing besliste de regering zware besparingen n privatisering van de sociale zekerheid en de pensioenen. Ook andere overheidsdiensten worden geprivatiseerd en ontoegankelijk voor het grootste deel van de bevolking.

Dit protest heeft echter veel diepere wortels. Eerst en vooral in 2017. Huidig president Juan Orlando Hernndez liet zich in dat jaar voor een tweede  door de grondwet verboden  mandaat herverkiezen na manifest frauduleuze verkiezingen.

Sinds de staatsgreep van 28 juni 2009, tien jaar geleden, worden alle verkiezingen zwaar gemanipuleerd om de kandidaten van de oligarchie aan de macht te houden. Onder internationale druk konden in 2017 ook oppositiekandidaten deelnemen, maar de staatsgreep van 2009 is de echte oorsprong van het volksprotest. Ze werd toen door de VS voorbereid, georganiseerd en ondersteund, in volle samenwerking met de plaatselijke semi-feodale oligarchie, zoals is gebleken uit onthullingen van WikiLeaks.

*Beperkte sociale hervormingen, een brug te ver*

President Manuel Zelaya was in 2006 weliswaar verkozen met een centrum-rechts programma maar was van plan zeer gematigde sociale hervormingen door te voeren voor betere lonen, betere werkvoorwaarden, elementaire zaken zoals vaste arbeidscontracten. Vooral wilde hij een landhervorming. De landbouwgronden in Honduras zijn eigendom van een 12-tal lokale dynastien die hun gronden konden bemachtigen via wetten, waarbij velden en bossen die reeds honderden jaren door de lokale bevolking werden bewerkt, hun eigendom werden.

Honduras is op dit vlak niet uniek, ook in landen als Colombia en Paraguay is dit de kern van de gruwelijke sociale repressie op het platteland. Doodseskaders worden er door de grootgrondbezitters ingezet om mensen van hun velden te jagen en/of hen te dwingen voor een schamel loontje te komen werken op hun grootschalige plantages voor exportproducten of in de mijnbouw.


JOH buiten (JOH = president Juan Orlando Hernndez). Foto: Peggy Hunter/CC

Zelaya stond op het punt dit economisch systeem te hervormen toen hij werd afgezet. Uitvlucht van de door de VS gesteunde oligarchie was het voorwendsel dat Zelaya een tweede mandaat wou nastreven met een grondwetswijziging.

Hij wilde inderdaad de grondwet met een referendum veranderen, met onder meer een afschaffing van de beperking tot n presidentieel mandaat, maar die verandering zou pas na de volgende presidentile verkiezingen van toepassing geweest zijn, dus niet voor hemzelf.

Er stonden nog meer voorstellen in dit referendum, die sociale rechten zouden garanderen, inheemse rechten en mensenrechten in het algemeen. Die voorstellen gingen regelrecht in tegen de belangen van de oligarchie en van de multinationals in de landbouw en mijnindustrie.

*Tweede mandaat voor de huidige president*

Zelayas voorstel tot referendum werd de uitvlucht om de staatsgreep te verantwoorden, wat door alle westerse media ongenuanceerd werd overgenomen. Het is dan ook bijtend ironisch dat net de huidige president Hernndez niet alleen kandidaat kon zijn voor een tweede mandaat in 2017, terwijl de grondwet dat nog steeds verbiedt. In zijn eerste mandaat had hij de officile verkiezingscommissie vol getrouwen gestoken, die zijn kandidatuur goedkeurden. Bovendien raakte hij enkel verkozen na massale fraude.

Sinds de staatsgreep van 2009 is het land terug stevig in handen van de oligarchie, het leger en politieapparaat en hun doodseskaders. Het oude Latijns-Amerikaanse schema van de bloedige jaren 1970 en 1980 is daarmee volledig terug. Honduras is een van de gevaarlijkste landen ter wereld voor vakbondsmensen, journalisten, leefmilieu-activisten en leiders van inheemse volkeren.

Meest bekend voorbeeld is Berta Cceres, vermoord op 2 maart 2016. Onder zware internationale druk werden haar fysieke moordenaars berecht, maar de echte opdrachtgevers blijven buiten schot. Die moeten in de bouwsector worden gezocht en zijn bekend. Het zijn de bazen van het bedrijf dat een enorme dam wil voor elektriciteitsproductie in valleien waar duizenden inheemse boeren wonen en op het veld werken. Voor zowat alle andere politieke slachtoffers is er niet eens een begin van gerechtelijk onderzoek.

*Corruptie, de (enige) smeerolie van het systeem*

Hebzucht en het gevoel van straffeloosheid drijft sommige mensen tot onverstandige beslissingen. Corruptie is in die omstandigheden dikwijls een venijnig beestje dat zich in de eigen staart bijt. De broer van president Hernndez overspeelde zijn hand door de voorbije jaren al te openlijk in de drugshandel actief te raken en verblijft voor het ogenblik in een gevangenis in de VS. Ook de president zelf en zijn zuster Hilda blijken betrokken te zijn bij zijn activiteiten.

Corruptie is daarnaast ook noodzakelijk om loyauteit aan het regime af te kopen. Overheidscontracten worden zonder enige legale procedure toegekend en aan veel te dure prijzen verkocht aan de hoogste bieder.


Geen narco-regering meer. Foto: aquiabajo.com

Honduras is slechts nominaal een soeverein land. De VS houden het regime de hand boven het hoofd en hebben via het IMF, de Wereldbank en de Internationale Ontwikkelingsbank volledige financile controle. Als Washington dat zou willen werden er morgen al eerlijke verkiezingen gehouden en zouden de schendingen van de mensenrechten zo stoppen.

Dit gebeurt niet, om evidente redenen. In tegenstelling tot wat critici van het buitenlands beleid van de VS al te vaak denken is men in Washington geen principieel tegenstander van democratie in andere landen.

Het buitenlands beleid van de VS is louter pragmatisch n zeer consistent. President Trump voert weliswaar een zeer agressief verbaal discours, maar doet ten gronde in Latijns-Amerika exact hetzelfde als zijn voorgangers Obama, W. Bush, Clinton, Bush senior en Ronald Reagan.

Trump wordt net daarom zo gehaat door het Amerikaanse establishment. Hun voorkeur gaat uit naar presidenten die de kunst verstaan om het buitenlands beleid op te smukken met mooie woorden als democratie, vrijheid, mensenrechten, samenwerking. Trump is veel te brutaal openlijk over waar het om gaat: brutale suprematie.

De uitverkoren kandidaat die dat wel kon was Hillary Clinton. Net zij was minister van Buitenlandse Zaken onder Obama in 2009. Zij zette zich volop in om de staatsgreep in Honduras onmiddellijk te erkennen  door flagrant te ontkennen dat het om een staatsgreep zou gaan.

Ten gronde wordt het buitenlands beleid van de VS bepaald door eigenbelang, niet door een principile keuze tussen democratie of dictatuur. Democratien verliezen dan altijd. Zij hebben immers een inherente tekortkoming: de neiging om de belangen van de eigen bevolking te plaatsen boven de belangen van VS-bedrijven, boven de geopolitieke belangen van de regering in Washington. Ook zo in Honduras.

*Van Honduras naar de Amerikaanse grens*

Sinds de staatsgreep van 2009 is Honduras weggezakt in een moeras van corruptie en moordende repressie. De staatsschuld is opgelopen van 3 miljard dollar in 2009 tot 14 miljard vandaag. Er is geen economische groei en de drugshandel is qua volume verdubbeld. Honduras is niet zozeer een drugs producerend land, eerder een doorvoer- en distributiecentrum naar de VS. Ongeveer 70 procent van de bevolking leeft in armoede. Ook de gewone straatcriminaliteit is enorm gestegen.

Op 2 juni 2009 kreeg president Zelaya nog het bezoek van VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Hillary Clinton. Op 28 juni werd hij afgezet. Hij had haar expliciet uitgesproken waarschuwing over zijn socialistische koers niet gerespecteerd. Foto: WikiMedia Commons

De media waren al niet bijster open of pluralistisch voor 2009. Het is daarna nog erger geworden. Ze zijn bijna volledig eigendom van de lokale dynastien van de Hondurese oligarchie. Politiek dissidente journalistiek is in Honduras levensgevaarlijk. In verhouding tot de totale bevolking is Honduras sinds 2009 het gevaarlijkste land ter wereld voor journalisten, voor vakbondsactivisten en voor leiders van inheemse volkeren.

Voor de Hondurezen die voor de repressie en de armoede hun land ontvluchten is er slechts n mogelijke ontsnappingsroute: over land naar het noorden, naar de VS. Europa is voor de meesten onbetaalbaar ver en naar het zuiden is de rest van Latijns-Amerika geen optie.

De migrantencrisis aan de grens met Mexico is een rechtstreeks gevolg van het beleid dat de VS voeren in alle Centraal-Amerikaanse landen. Een echte oplossing zou er in bestaan de situatie voor deze vluchtelingen in eigen land te verbeteren. Dat zou zoals hierboven al gezegd echter volledig ingaan tegen de belangen van de grote multinationals en van de lokaal met de VS collaborerende oligarchien.

*Honduras, Hati? Venezuela!*

In Hati woeden al maanden protesten tegen eveneens frauduleus verkozen president Jovenil Mose. Wie alleen op de grote media afgaat zou echter denken dat er alleen in Venezuela een probleem is. Daar loopt zonder enige twijfel een en ander mis, sinds de economische blokkade van Obama en Trump.

Cijfermatig moet Venezuela echter nog altijd onderdoen voor buurland Colombia, waar dit jaar alleen al meer dan 300 politieke moorden werden gepleegd op strijders voor de mensenrechten, journalisten, leerkrachten, vakbondsleiders, leiders van inheemse volkeren, leefmilieu-activisten.

Wie wil weten wat Venezuela te wachten staat als de regering daar zou vallen, kan volstaan met naar Honduras te kijken. De plannen van de VS en hun Venezolaanse marionetten zijn identiek.

Wie ondertussen naar consistentie zoekt in de mainstream berichtgeving over deze mistoestanden kan niet anders dan een selectieve aanpak vaststellen. Om die te verklaren volstaat een eenvoudige vraagstelling: waar staat de zetelende regering van het betrokken land op de ideologische as? Dan blijkt een zeer consequent aangehouden redactionele lijn: wantoestanden  echte n vermeende  zijn alleen reden tot openbare verontwaardiging als ze worden gepleegd in landen waar wij de regering politiek-ideologisch afkeuren.

Ook zonder internationale steun geeft de bevolking van Honduras en Hati de strijd niet op. Wordt vervolgd.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ts-over-hoort/

----------


## Revisor

Isabelle Vanbrabant	

*Embargo tegen Venezuela maakte al tienduizenden slachtoffers en toch schroeft Trump de sancties op. Wat zit daar achter?*

vrijdag 9 augustus 2019 12:47

Omdat de recente pogingen van Washington om de regering Maduro op de knien te krijgen mislukt zijn voert president Trump de druk nu verder op. Op 5 augustus vaardigde hij een presidentieel decreet uit waarbij Venezuela aan een embargo onderworpen wordt. Dit embargo gaat veel verder dan de economische en financile sancties waaronder het land nu al gebukt gaat. De nieuwe sancties gelden als een van de zwaarste waarmee Washington een land kan raken. Welke impact zal dit hebben op de Venezolaanse bevolking en wat is het doel van de Trump administratie?

*Waarin verschilt dit embargo van de eerdere sancties?*

Eerdere sancties waren vooral gericht op de vitale oliesector en op het bevriezen van buitenlandse bankrekeningen. Die sancties hadden al een grote impact. Maar het nieuwe decreet bepaalt dat alle Venezolaanse overheidsinstellingen actief in de Verenigde Staten in de toekomst met inbeslagname kunnen worden bedreigd. Zelfs Amerikaanse burgers worden met onteigening bedreigd als de Noord-Amerikaanse autoriteiten concluderen dat zij hun eigendom van de Venezolaanse overheid hebben gekocht.

Ook zal elk bedrijf dat handel drijft met de Venezolaanse regering kunnen vervolgd worden, hoewel er uitzonderen zijn voor transacties van voedsel, landbouwapparatuur, medicijnen, ziekenhuisapparatuur en kleding. Venezolaanse schepen kunnen aan de ketting worden gelegd als ze de Verenigde Staten binnenvaren.

De priv-sector die niet met de regering geassocieerd wordt, wordt expliciet uitgesloten van het decreet en kan dus wel nog handel drijven. Een groot deel van de Venezolaanse oppositie is net actief in deze priv-sector. Maar toch kan ze worden getroffen door haar activiteiten, aangezien de banken niet in staat zullen zijn om te weten wie Maduro wel of niet steunt.

De sancties strekken zich uitdrukkelijk ook uit tot bedrijven van derde landen  die wanneer ze ook VS-kapitaal en/of dochterondernemingen hebben  ook kunnen gesanctioneerd worden als ze handel met Venezuela voeren. Trump plaatst Venezuela nu op dezelfde lijst als Cuba, Noord-Korea, Syri en Iran.

*Waar is het Trump om te doen?*

Het is duidelijk dat de VS-regering alle zuurstofkleppen van de Venezolaanse overheid om het land bestuurbaar en overeind te houden, wil afsluiten. Het doel: de bevolking tegen de regering en het leger tegen president Nicolas Maduro keren. Na enkele vruchteloze pogingen, via de ondersteuning van de zelfverklaarde interim-president Juan Guiado, lijkt dit nog altijd niet te lukken.

Het lijkt er ook op dat deze nieuwe sancties van de Verenigde Staten bedoeld zijn om de lopende gesprekken tussen vertegenwoordigers van de regering en de oppositie te boycotten. Die gesprekken vinden sinds begin juli in Barbados plaats, onder bemiddeling van Noorwegen. Beide partijen hebben zich ertoe verbonden een constitutionele oplossing voor de Venezolaanse crisis te vinden. Met de aankondiging van de extra Noord-Amerikaanse sancties, legt Trump een bom onder die onderhandelingen. Een reactie bleef dan ook niet uit: de Venezolaanse president Nicolas Maduro heeft uit protest de trip van zijn delegatie geannuleerd die later deze week in Barbados had moeten deelnemen aan de dialoog met de oppositie.

De nieuwe sancties richten zich ook specifiek tot derde landen en daar wordt vooral China en Rusland, maar ook Iran, India en Turkije mee bedoeld. Op een recente internationale conferentie for democracy in Venezuela in Lima noemde de Amerikaanse veiligheidsadviseur John Bolton expliciet Rusland en China. De steun van beide landen voor Venezuela was voor hen onaanvaardbaar. Daarom kan het decreet ook worden gezien als een waarschuwing naar Rusland en China. Rusland reageerde al meteen strijdbaar, door de nieuwe sancties te omschrijven als economisch terrorisme. Ook China verwerpt de grove inmengingen van de VS in Venezuela.

*Welke impact zullen deze sancties hebben op de Venezolaanse bevolking?*

Ook al zijn voedsel, medische apparatuur etc uitgesloten van de sancties, om de schade op de bevolking zogezegd te beperken, toch vreest de Venezolaanse regering terecht dat het embargo een grote impact zal hebben. Bijvoorbeeld de impact op leveranciers van elektriciteit. Die gevolgen zijn rechtstreeks van invloed op gezondheidscentra, scholen en universiteiten, en dus op de bevolking. Sancties zullen ook worden toegepast op remesas of geldbedragen die door migranten naar Venezuela worden gestuurd.

Venezolaanse burgers blijven in theorie wel in staat om met Amerikaanse bedrijven te blijven onderhandelen. Maar veel bedrijven zullen zich liever onthouden om het risico niet te lopen gestraft te worden. Handel met Amerikaanse bedrijven is trouwens ook alleen het alleenrecht van de gegoede Venezolaanse klasse, niet van de bewoners van de volkswijken in Caracas.

Conclusie: De Venezolaanse bevolking krijgt het mes nog wat scherper op de keel gedrukt. Een recente uitgebreide studie van economen Marc Weisbrot en Jeffrey Sachs toonde zwart op wit aan dat vorig jaar 40 000 Venezolanen omkwamen door de VS-sancties. Toch krijgt de VS van de internationale gemeenschap een vrijgeleide om de druk nog op te voeren. Sancties zijn ook een vorm van oorlogsvoering, erop gericht om slachtoffers te maken. De impact op de bevolking staat zwart op wit gedocumenteerd, maar daar liggen de Europese leiders niet van wakker. Wel waren ze deze week dinsdag wel massaal present op de conferentie in Lima, om hun blijvende steun uit te drukken voor oppositieleider Juan Guaido om zo de democratie in Venezuela te blijven beschermen.

Isabelle Vanbrabant is voorzitster van Cubanismo.be.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...t-daar-achter/

----------


## Revisor

Betoging pro-Morales in La Paz. Foto: Screenshot YouTubeTelesur En Vivo

Lode Vanoost	

*Poging tot staatsgreep met steun VS in Bolivia (voorlopig) mislukt

Uit gelekte documenten blijkt dat de VS een poging tot staatsgreep ondersteunt in Bolivia door de rechtse oppositie tegen president Evo Morales. De oppositie weigert het resultaat van de recente verkiezingen te erkennen, ook al stellen buitenlandse waarnemers dat alles fair en transparant is verlopen. Niets is zeker in dit land dat veel militaire staatsgrepen heeft gekend maar voorlopig lijkt deze poging te mislukken.*

donderdag 7 november 2019 19:11

Een poging van de rechtse oppositie in Bolivia om van de onrust na de verkiezingen gebruik te maken voor het grijpen van de macht lijkt voorlopig niet te lukken. Toch blijft het afwachten. Bolivia heeft nog geen stevige democratische traditie. Voor Morales in 2006 werd verkozen was het land bijna permanent instabiel.

*Een lange geschiedenis van permanente instabiliteit*

In 1964 begon 21 jaar militaire dictatuur na een staatsgreep door de vice-president en de opperbevelhebber van het leger tegen de net herverkozen president. Een rij dictators volgden elkaar op tot 1985, waarvan Hugo Banzer van 1971 tot 1978 de meest bekende en meest repressieve was. In die acht jaar overleefde hij zelf dertien pogingen tot staatsgreep door rivaliserende officieren, tot een veertiende poging lukte en hem van de macht verdreef.

21 jaar later wist diezelfde Banzer de presidentsverkiezingen te winnen en werd hij president. Hij overleed n jaar voor het einde van zijn mandaat in 2002, waarna vijf jaar politieke instabiliteit pas werd verbroken door de eerste verkiezing van Evo Morales.

Onder Banzers presidentieel bestuur woedde in 1999-2000 het protest in de stad Cochabamba tegen de privatisering van het drinkwater, een van de vele neoliberale maatregelen die Banzer in samenspraak met het IMF en de Wereldbank oplegde aan de bevolking. De regering kon de opstand niet onderdrukken en zag zich verplicht de privatisering terug te draaien.

Banzer trad ook hard op tegen de telers van coca, wat in Bolivia een traditionele plant is, waarvan de bladeren worden gekauwd om de honger te stillen en dat ook zeer goed werkt tegen hoogteziekte (een groot deel van Bolivia ligt meer dan 3.000 meter boven de zeespiegel, La Paz is de hoogste hoofdstad1 ter wereld). Een jonge leider van de vakbond van de cocaboeren Cocalero werd in die periode bekend in het land voor zijn uitgesproken links progressieve standpunten, zijn naam: Evo Morales.

*Coca, niet hetzelfde als cocane*

De chemische productie van de zwaar verslavende drug cocane is een proces dat de Boliviaanse boeren nooit hebben gekend. De cocaboeren verdienen ook nu niets aan de drugshandel. Ze worden amper betaald voor de productie van cocabladeren, de basisstof waarmee alles begint. Coca was nooit exclusieve teelt van de boeren, maar een van de vele gewassen die ze teelden voor lokaal gebruik, vergelijkbaar met pruimtabak.

Morales werd voor zijn acties en uitspraken meerdere malen gevangen gezet en mishandeld door zijn ondervragers. In 1995 werd hij zelfs beschuldigd van een poging tot staatsgreep, maar bij gebrek aan enig bewijs en onder druk van duizenden betogers moest de regering van toenmalig president Gonzalo Snchez de Lozada (1993-1997) hem vrijlaten.

In 1998 richtte Morales zijn eigen partij op, de MAS (Movimiento al Socialismo  Beweging voor socialisme), en in 2006 won hij de presidentsverkiezingen, waarmee vijf jaar politieke instabiliteit eindigde. Na het overlijden van president Banzer moesten vier presidenten in vijf jaar telkens weer ontslag nemen wegens corruptie, sociale opstanden en een rampzalige economische toestand.

*Onbetrouwbare kandidaat*

De Amerikaanse regering en de meeste internationale media veroordeelden Morales reeds voor zijn eerste verkiezing als onaanvaardbaar omdat hij de cocaboeren verdedigde, maar vooral omwille van zijn uitgesproken socialistisch programma.


Betoging tegen Morales in La Paz. Foto: Paulo Fabre / CC BY 2:0

Hoewel zijn bestuur niet vrij is van foutieve keuzes en controversile beslissingen, is zijn succes in het bestrijden van armoede, alfabetisering, betere bescherming van de rechten van de inheemse bevolking, openbare gezondheidszorg onmiskenbaar. Bovendien kende Bolivia onder zijn bestuur na jarenlange stagnatie de hoogste economische groei van het continent

Maar wat de VS en andere westerse landen echt tegen de borst stuit is zijn openlijk anti-imperialistisch discours en zijn goede relaties met Cuba, Venezuela, Uruguay, Argentini (tijdens het bestuur van Nestor en Isabel Kirchner) en Ecuador (tijdens het bestuur van Rafael Correa). De Boliviaanse oligarchie veracht bovendien zijn etnische origine.

Morales is de eerste Latijns-Amerikaanse president met inheemse roots. Bolivia heeft met 20 procent inheemse en 70 procent gemengde bevolking het laagste percentage witte Europeanen op het continent. De 5 procent witte Bolivianen leverden echter alle presidenten en verloren veel politieke macht na de verkiezing van Morales.

*Langst zetelend president*

Morales is niet meer zo populair als in zijn beginperiode maar is nog steeds zeer populair in de landelijke gebieden en bij de armere bevolkingsgroepen. Het is vooral bij de stedelijke middenklasse dat hij stemmen heeft verloren. Met zijn vierde verkiezing op rij is Morales de langst zetelende president ooit van Bolivia en de langst zetelende president van Latijns-Amerika op dit ogenblik.


Het secretariaat van de nationale verkiezingscommissie in de stad Santa Cruz brandde volledig uit. Foto: Canal 7 de JuJuy / CC BY 2:5

Aanvankelijk zag het er naar uit dat hij geen kandidaat meer kon zijn voor deelname. De nieuwe grondwet van 2009 voorziet een maximum van twee mandaten. Het eerste mandaat van Morales in 2006 telde daarin niet mee. Ook een referendum om hem toch toe te laten verloor hij. Met behulp van een betwistbaar vonnis van het Hooggerechtshof wist hij alsnog terug deel te nemen.

Morales won zijn vierde verkiezing slechts nipt. Om in de eerste stemronde rechtsreeks verkozen te raken moet een kandidaat 50 procent plus 1 van de stemmen halen of 40 procent met 10 procent voorsprong op de tweede sterkste kandidaat. Morales behaalde 47,08 procent en Carlos Mesa 36,51 procent, een verschil van 11,57 procent.

Morales vierde verkiezing was de eerste waarbij hij geen 50 procent van de stemmen meer haalde. De tellingen werden door de oppositie niet erkend en de regeringen van de VS, Brazili, Argentini en Colombia en de Europese Commissie sloten zich aan bij hun eis voor een tweede stemronde. Mexico, de nieuw verkozen maar nog niet bedigde president van Argentini, Nicaragua, Venezuela, Cuba en de voorzitter van de Beweging van Niet-Gebonden Landen erkenden wel het officile resultaat.

*Verzet wordt gebruikt voor een machtsgreep*

Onmiddellijk nadat Morales zijn overwinning afkondigde begonnen protesten in de meeste steden, die meermaals tot geweld en vernielingen leidden. Gebouwen van de Nationale Verkiezingscommissie werden in brand gestoken.

Leiders van de oppositie eisten het aftreden van Morales en weigerden het geweld van de betogers af te keuren. Sindsdien blijft het onrustig in het land en circuleren geruchten dat bepaalde legerleiders een staatsgreep overwegen. Morales wist echter zelf ook grote massas volk te mobiliseren voor steunbetogingen, voornamelijk met betogers van buiten de grote steden.

Op 5 november 2019 publiceerde de Boliviaanse radiozender Erbol geluidsopnames van 16 gesprekken die Boliviaanse oppositieleiders hadden met een aantal senatoren in de VS, waaronder Marco Rubio, Bob Menendez en Ted Cruz.

Zij bespraken plannen voor het ondersteunen en stimuleren van gewelddadige opstanden, waaronder het in brand steken van gebouwen van de partij MAS van Morales, en een algemene staking als hij de verkiezingen zou winnen, om zo een staatsgreep voor het herstel van de orde uit te lokken. Deze contacten werden gecordineerd door het personeel van de VS-ambassade in Bolivia.

Aan de gesprekken nam ook Manfred Reyes Villa deel. Hij was de hoogste magistraat in de stad Cochabamba tot hij in 2009 naar de VS vluchtte om een proces voor corruptie te ontlopen. Daar kreeg hij onmiddellijk politiek asiel en leeft hij nog steeds. Als mogelijke partners in de staatsgreep werden tijdens de gesprekken tevens een aantal voormalige hogere officieren vernoemd.

Voorlopig ziet het er niet naar uit dat de poging van de rechtse oppositie om de macht te grijpen is gelukt, maar het blijft afwachten. Veel zal afhangen van de betrouwbaarheid van het leger.


Notes:

1 De officile hoofdstad is Sucre, maar de regering zetelt in La Paz.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...lopig-mislukt/

----------


## Ibrah1234

In landen als Venezuela zijn de puinhopen veroorzaakt door lieden als Hugo Chavez en nu Maduro. Venezuela is n van de meest olierijke landen ter wereld. De volkswoede betreft een opstand aangewakkerd door hyperinflatie, stroomstoringen en groeiende tekorten aan voedsel en medicijnen. De economie bevindt zich al jaren in een vrije val.

Maduro wil nu miljoenen hardware wallets gratis uitdelen t.b.v. cryptomunt de 'petrodollar' om zo de hyperinflatie te beteugelen. Waanzin!!

Iedereen die weet hoe de priv sleutels zijn opgeslagen en hoe deze gebackupt moeten worden kan voorzien wat voor een financile puinhoop dit zal veroorzaken. Je kunt immers niet even naar een bank bellen met gedecentraliseerde valuta. Priv sleutel niet meer te vinden en geen backup.......... alles foetsie!!!

Niet Trump maar socialistisch wanbeleid, vriendjespolitiek en corruptie hebben de armoede veroorzaakt. En dat in, op papier, een van de rijkste landen ter wereld.

----------


## HaasHaas

> De bejaarde,schaamteloze,inhumane zionist laat weer van zich spreken.
> 
> Dikke rochel op zijn hele familie inclusief moeder en oma.


 :hihi: 

check filmpje dan snap je waarom die bitcoin-junk zo beus en bang is...

----------


## Ibrah1234

> check filmpje dan snap je waarom die bitcoin-junk zo beus en bang is...


Het geef maar weer eens aan dat je er geen drol van snapt. Bedrijven kun je sluiten, banktegoeden bevriezen of beslag op leggen maar bitcoin is volledig gedecentraliseerd. 

Niemand kan beslag leggen of tegoeden bevriezen op de blockchain. 

Ff wat gaan inlezen.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Het geef maar weer eens aan dat je er geen drol van snapt. Bedrijven kun je sluiten, banktegoeden bevriezen of beslag op leggen maar bitcoin is volledig gedecentraliseerd. 
> 
> Niemand kan beslag leggen of tegoeden bevriezen op de blockchain. 
> 
> Ff wat gaan inlezen.


het boeit niet of ik er wel of geen verstand van heb, waar het om gaat is jouw emotie. die is wel degelijk hetzelfde als die zielloze miljonairs in het filmpje.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> het boeit niet of ik er wel of geen verstand van heb, waar het om gaat is jouw emotie. die is wel degelijk hetzelfde als die zielloze miljonairs in het filmpje.


Ik reageerde slechts op de situatie in landen als Venezuela. In mijn optiek is de hele ellende veroorzaakt door een linkse desastreus gevoerde economische politiek met name lieden als Chavez en Maduro. 

Het lijkt mij te gek voor woorden dat in een op papier steenrijk land, het heeft immers een van de grootste oliereserves ter wereld, dat mensen honger lijden en geen toegang hebben tot voldoende medische zorg. Miljoenen willen het land ontvluchten. 

Dan lijkt mij dat het geld bij de verkeerde mensen terecht komt. 

Vervolgens begint er iemand te spugen en gaat compleet over de rooie. Voor mij is het een ver-van-mijn-bed show dus ik kijk er zonder enige emotie tegenaan.

----------


## Revisor

*The Trump Administration Is Undercutting Democracy in Bolivia*

Will the US and the Organization of American States once again be able to overturn election results?

By Mark Weisbrot November 8, 2019


Bolivia's President Evo Morales waves flags before supporters as he celebrates his reelection in El Alto, Bolivia, on Monday, October 28. (Juan Karita / AP)


Multilateral organizations like the Organization of American States (OAS) have a certain perceived impartiality because they are, in theory, controlled by a diverse group of nations. But sometimes a great power can wield a disproportionate influence. It could theoretically be a coincidence that both the Trump administration and the OAS have triedwithout offering any evidenceto discredit Bolivias national election in the past couple of weeks. But its more likely that this dangerous, ugly, and destabilizing operation is being pushed by Washington.

On October 20, Bolivians went to the polls to choose their president and congress. Evo Morales, the countrys first indigenous president in a country with the largest proportion of indigenous people in Latin America, was on the ballot for reelection. His main opponent, former president Carlos Mesa, is vastly preferred by the Trump administration. Since Morales was elected in 2005, the US government has been hostile, and Bolivia has not had ambassadorial relations with the United States since 2009. Morales is one of the last remaining members of a cohort of independent, left presidents who have been opposed, and in some cases removed with the help of, the United States.

When the official tally was done, Morales had 47.1 percent of the vote, with 36.5 percent for Mesa in second place. This meant that Morales had won the presidency without going to a runoff, because the rules allow for a first-round win for a candidate that gets at least 40 percent of the vote and a 10-point margin over the closest competitor.

The opposition cried foul. Long before the votes were counted, Mesa had already indicated he would not accept the decision of the electoral authorities if Morales were to win. What is more surprising, and disturbing, was the press statement from the OAS the day after the election. It expressed deep concern and surprise at the drastic and hard-to-explain change in the trend of the preliminary results after the closing of the polls. But it did not present any evidence for its questioning of the election results.

This is an outrage for an electoral observation mission, as anyone familiar with such procedures knows. An official inside this missionthey cannot be named here because they are not authorized to speak for the missionexpressed concern about what this would do to the reputation of the OAS.

Hours before the OAS press statement, and even longer before the votes were counted, Senator Marco Rubio stated falsely, In #Bolivia all credible indications are Evo Morales failed to secure necessary margin to avoid second round in Presidential election. He also alleged, without evidence, that there was some concern he will tamper with the results or process to avoid this. Trump administration officials followed with similar statements.

The potentially violence-promoting claims of the OAS, which echo those of Rubio and the Trump administration, have driven much of the medias coverage, and serve as an anchor for those who want to discredit the election.

For those who bothered to look at the data (the 34,000 tally sheets, signed by observers, are on the Web), it was clear that the increase in the share of Moraless votes in later returns was simply a result of geography. In other words, Moraless support is much stronger among rural and poorer populations, whose votes came in later. Such a geographically driven change in vote margins is not that uncommon in electionsas anyone who has watched election returns on television in the United States knows. And this change wasnt even that big of a shift. The official data show a gradual change in the margin between the candidates as the mix of returns changed over time.

The OAS mission pointed to a pause in the quick count as though it was cause for suspicion. This is an argument that no election observer should ever make. The quick count is not an official count, and does not have the same safeguards. It has never been promised nor intended to give a complete result. It is done by contractors who take photos of the tally sheets once theyve been publicly certified by local electoral jurists, and upload the results via a mobile application so as to get partial results out faster.

There were perfectly legitimate reasons for the government to stop the quick count when it did. In a highly polarized situation that includes violent attacks on electoral facilities, it may not be a good idea to continually update two sets of election results, which differ significantly because of procedures, in what appeared to be a close election (for the 10-point margin).

Opponents of the Morales government, and its political party, the Movement Toward Socialism (MAS), have also argued that Morales should not have been able to run for reelection. Their arguments are that the Constitution forbids it, and that in a referendum held in February 2016, a 51-to-49 majority voted not to allow the president and vice president to run for another term.

But in December 2017, the nations highest court ruled against term limits. Regardless of what anyone thinks of it, in Bolivia, as in the United States, the courts decision is the law of the land. For many of those trying to overturn the results of the presidential electionincluding the Trump administration and its alliesthe end justifies the means, and the rule of law is not a consideration.

This political intervention by the OAS has implications beyond Bolivia. It is understandable that many journalists see the OAS Electoral Observation Mission as neutral and take its statements as reliablethey usually are. But this is not the first time that OAS officials put their fingers on the scale of an election result under US pressure, and with horribly violent results.

In the 2000 national election in Haiti, the OAS at first decided that it was a great success for the Haitian population, which turned out in large and orderly numbers to choose both their local and national government. But the OAS later changed its position as Washington sought to destabilize and topple the government there.

Paul Farmer of Harvards Medical School, who later became President Bill Clintons deputy special envoy for Haiti at the United Nations, testified in 2010 to the US Congress about what happened next as the US government

_''soughtto block bilateral and multilateral aid to Haiti, having an objection to the policies and views of the administration of Jean-Bertrand Aristide. Choking off assistance for development and for the provision of basic services also choked off oxygen to the government, which was the intention all along: to dislodge the Aristide administration.''_

The OASs unjustified change of position on the 2000 Haitian election was vital to the regime change operation of 200004, in which the first democratically elected president of Haiti was taken to Africa on a US plane. Thousands of people were murdered following the coup, and officials of the constitutional government were jailed.

The OAS also intervened in the Haitian election of 2010, doing something that perhaps no election monitors had ever done: They reversed the results of the first round without a recount or even a statistical analysis.

Looking forward in Bolivia, the government invited the OAS to audit the election results, and an OAS team arrived on Thursday for a 10-to-12-day visit. There are some voices within the OAS, such as the Mexican government, who have criticized what the OAS has done so far, and we can only hope that a few governments can keep this latest mission honest in the face of pressure from Washington and also the governments of Brazil and Argentina, who favor regime change in Bolivia.

Pushing Morales out will not be easy. After 13 years of some of the most successful economic policies in the hemisphere, he remains popular. During his presidency, income per person in Bolivia has grown at twice the rate of the Latin American average; poverty has been reduced by 42 percent; and extreme poverty has dropped by 60 percent.

What could be most important right now is for members of the US Congress who are against this regime change operation to weigh in. Rubio and the Trump administration can influence the OAS partly because Washington provides about 60 percent of the organizations budget. But the US Congress approves that funding, and there are people among the OAS staff and member governments who believe in keeping the organizations electoral observation functions honest. These people need all the help that they can get right now.


Mark WeisbrotMark Weisbrot is codirector of the Center for Economic and Policy Research in Washington, DC, and president of Just Foreign Policy. His latest book is Failed: What the "Experts" Got Wrong About the Global Economy (2015, Oxford University Press).


https://www.thenation.com/article/bolivia-election-oas/

----------


## Revisor

*Latijns-Amerika is weer van de militairen

Terug van nooit weggeweest*

Na een relatief rustige periode maakt in veel Latijns-Amerikaanse landen het leger opnieuw de dienst uit. Generaals en kolonels spelen de hoofdrol of voeren vanuit de coulissen de regie. Zo is het altijd al geweest.

Jan van der Putten

18 november 2019  verschenen in nr. 47


Sinds het einde van Latijns-Amerikas koloniale tijd spelen militairen een rol in de politiek. La Paz, Bolivia, 15 november  Gaston Brito Miserocchi / Getty Images

In Bolivia is de president door het leger afgezet. In Chili zijn tanks en soldaten ingezet tegen de demonstranten. De president van Brazili maakt van zijn heimwee naar de laatste militaire dictatuur geen enkel geheim. Zijn collega van Venezuela wordt door de generaals in het zadel gehouden. In Mexico en Midden-Amerika zijn de militairen belast met politietaken. Het leger is op het Latijns-Amerikaanse politieke toneel terug van nauwelijks weggeweest. Is de geschiedenis zich aan het herhalen?

Sinds het einde van Latijns-Amerikas koloniale tijd zijn de generaals en kolonels niet van het politieke podium weg te slaan. Nu eens spelen ze de hoofdrol, dan weer voeren ze vanuit de coulissen de regie. In een andere ex-kolonie daarentegen, de Verenigde Staten, is geen enkele president ooit door een militair verdreven. Dat komt, kort door de bocht, doordat de VS een ander koloniaal bewind hebben gekend dan Latijns-Amerika. De kolonisten uit Noordwest-Europa legden zich toe op handel en economische ontwikkeling, terwijl de Spanjaarden en Portugezen hun kolonin zo veel mogelijk leegplunderden.

De politieke onafhankelijkheid van de Latijns-Amerikaanse landen bracht geen grote verandering in de machtsstructuur. De drie machtspijlers bleven dezelfde: het grootgrondbezit, het leger en de kerk. Een grootgrondbezitter moest daarom minstens drie zoons hebben: een om hem als landeigenaar op te volgen, de tweede om generaal en de derde om bisschop te worden. Er verschenen kapers op de kust: een opkomende middenklasse van handelaren en industrilen en een arbeidersklasse. Politiek geweld, bloedbaden en zelfs burgeroorlogen waren het gevolg. Vrijwel steeds waren het de militairen die de gevestigde orde herstelden. En als zij het niet deden, dan deden de Verenigde Staten het wel, want de Monroe-doctrine van 1823, oorspronkelijk bedoeld om de Europese koloniale machten van het westelijk halfrond te weren (Amerika voor de Amerikanen), werd door Washington steeds meer gebruikt om de landen in Uncle Sams achtertuin in het gareel te houden.

In de Koude Oorlog geeft het Pentagon de legers van Latijns-Amerika een belangrijke rol: het bezweren van het overal loerende communistische gevaar. Daartoe wordt in 1946 in de Amerikaanse Panamakanaal-zone de School of the Americas opgericht voor de opleiding van jonge Latijns-Amerikaanse officieren tot dictators en folteraars. In Guatemala begint de democratisch gekozen president Jacobo rbenz braakliggende gronden van de Amerikaanse bananenreus United Fruit te onteigenen. De cia brengt een invasieleger op de been, dat in 1954 een coup pleegt. Het is het begin van een burgeroorlog van veertig jaar, waarin het regime bloedbad na bloedbad aanricht en genocide pleegt op de indiaanse bevolking, dit alles met de onverminderde steun van de Verenigde Staten.

De Cubaanse revolutie van 1959 werkt enorm inspirerend op de Latijns-Amerikaanse jeugd en doet in Washington alle alarmbellen rinkelen. Op de School of the Americas wordt een nieuw cursusvak ingevoerd: training in antiguerrilla-operaties. De leerlingen krijgen ingepeperd dat voor hen als toekomstige leiders van hun land slechts n waarde moet gelden: de nationale veiligheid, voorwaarde voor sociale rust, politieke stabiliteit en economische ontwikkeling. Degenen die veranderingen willen, brengen de nationale veiligheid in gevaar. De belagers van dit hoogste goed zijn communisten of filo-communisten en moeten worden gelimineerd. Deze doctrine is ontwikkeld op de militaire academie van Brazili, en in Brazili wordt ze voor het eerst grootschalig in praktijk gebracht na de militaire staatsgreep van 1964.

Het Braziliaanse voorbeeld maakt school in Argentini, Bolivia, Uruguay, Chili, en nogmaals Argentini. De atypische putsch in Peru van 1968 brengt een regime van hervormingsgezinde militairen aan de macht, dat zeven jaar later in een nieuwe staatsgreep tot de pro-Amerikaanse orde wordt geroepen. De al bestaande rechtse dictaturen worden versterkt. Alleen in Colombia en Venezuela is geen staatsgreep nodig, en Costa Rica heeft, een unicum in Latijns-Amerika, geen leger.

De coup in Chili (1973) en de tweede coup in Argentini (1976) maak ik van heel nabij mee. Het voorspel van deze laatste machtsgreep begint op 25 mei 1973. Samen met een miljoen juichende Argentijnen sta ik op de Plaza de Mayo in het hart van Buenos Aires. In de Casa Rosada, het presidentile paleis dat het plein domineert, geeft de dan tien jaar oude militaire dictatuur zich formeel gewonnen als generaal Alejandro Agustn Lanusse de macht overdraagt aan een democratisch gekozen burger, de door Pern naar voren geschoven tandarts Hctor Cmpora. Even later verschijnt Cmpora op het door Juan en Eva Pern beroemd gemaakte balkon. De menigte wordt uitzinnig. De juichende yell klinkt in mijn oren nog altijd na: Se van, se van, y nunca volvern, ze gaan weg, ze gaan weg, en ze komen nooit meer terug. Ze, dat zijn natuurlijk de militairen.

Maar het duurt nog geen drie jaar of ze zijn er weer. Ik word door de Belgische radio uit mijn bed gebeld: Er schijnt bij jou een staatsgreep te zijn. Met de coup van generaal Videla begint de bloedigste dictatuur in de Argentijnse geschiedenis. Vrienden verdwijnen spoorloos, zelf weet ik met moeite te ontsnappen. Zes jaar later sta ik opnieuw op de Plaza de Mayo, opnieuw midden in de menigte. Er worden muntjes gegooid naar de muren van de Casa Rosada. Het zijn de judaspenningen van het verraad: het verraad van de generaals die eerst hun regime willen redden door de Malvinas/Falkland-eilanden te bezetten en zich vervolgens overgeven aan Thatcher.

Het zinken van deze nationalistische reddingsboei is het begin van het einde van de militaire dictatuur in 1983. Ook in de rest van het continent moeten de dictaturen een voor een het veld ruimen. De VS hebben er geen behoefte meer aan, want met het einde van de Koude Oorlog is het communistische gevaar geweken. De democratie moet slagen waar de dictaturen zijn mislukt. Een nieuwe cyclus in de getourmenteerde Latijns-Amerikaanse geschiedenis is begonnen.

Na alle onderdrukking en volksopstanden kiezen de mensen niet voor de revolutie maar voor de bekende weg. De nieuwe democratien slaan de door Pinochet, Reagan en Thatcher gebaande weg van het neoliberalisme in. De rijken worden rijker op kosten van de armen. De crisis van dit antidemocratische, subversieve systeem komt hier eerder dan in de westerse wereld, maar de sociale en economische ravages zijn veel groter. Het continent rebelleert massaal.

In de jaren rond de eeuwwisseling kiezen acht van de tien Spaans- en Portugeestalige landen linkse leiders tot president. Ze zijn van divers pluimage, van sociaal-democraten tot socialisten en radicale populisten: Chvez in Venezuela, Kirchner in Argentini, Lula in Brazili, Vzquez in Uruguay, Morales in Bolivia, Bachelet in Chili, Correa in Ecuador, Lugo in Paraguay, en misschien moeten Alan Garca van Peru en als laatkomer Lpez Obrador van Mexico aan dit lijstje worden toegevoegd. Opvallend afwezig is opnieuw Colombia.

Op de leiders van deze roze golf is veel kritiek mogelijk. Sommigen blijken nauwelijks minder corrupt dan hun voorgangers. Anderen ontpoppen zich tot autoritaire figuren die tegenspraak moeilijk kunnen dulden en sluiten zich daarmee aan bij een oude Latijns-Amerikaanse traditie. Er zitten ouderwetse caudillos onder, die dankzij hun charismatische gezag door de massas geadoreerd worden, naast voorzichtige reformisten die weinig klaar krijgen. Maar bijna allemaal hebben ze het economische tij geweldig mee. Ze kunnen immers profiteren van een ongekende hausse van de grondstofprijzen op de wereldmarkt. Daarmee worden vooral in Brazili, Bolivia, Venezuela en Ecuador sociale en educatieve programmas gefinancierd die tientallen miljoenen armen uit de ellende tillen en hun voor het eerst een toekomst geven.

Net als de repressie onder de dictaturen van nationale veiligheid hangt ook de strijd tegen de ongelijkheid af van een alles beheersende externe factor. De tirannien waren een product van de Koude Oorlog, de sociale politiek tijdens de roze golf steunt op de onverzadigbare vraag naar grondstoffen van de snel opkomende wereldmacht China. Na zijn toetreding tot de Wereldhandelsorganisatie in 2001 wordt China de werkplaats van de wereld. Het smeekt om olie, koper, ijzer, soja en andere onontbeerlijke grondstoffen voor zijn industrile en agrarische productie, en Latijns-Amerika kan die volop leveren.

De belangstelling van Beijing voor het verre continent neemt dan ook exponentieel toe. China is gecharmeerd van de ideologische omslag op het continent, maar het denkt in de eerste plaats aan zijn eigen economische behoeften. Daarom begint het in Latijns-Amerika te strooien met kredieten en investeringen. De Chinese leiders worden frequente bezoekers, terwijl de Amerikaanse presidenten wegblijven uit hun voormalige achtertuin.

Maar de Chinese bonanza kan niet eeuwig duren. Als gevolg van de in 2008 uitgebroken westerse financile crisis en het uitblijven van hervormingen in China zelf neemt de economische groei gevoelig af. Daardoor zakt de Chinese vraag in, dalen de grondstofprijzen en droogt in Latijns-Amerika een belangrijke bron van financiering van de emancipatieprojecten op. Structurele hervormingen die de afhankelijkheid van China hadden kunnen verminderen zijn uitgebleven of kunnen door tegenwerking van de (trans)nationale elite niet worden uitgevoerd. De onvrede groeit. De conservatieven ruiken hun kansen en slaan toe.

----------


## Revisor

In Argentini keert het neoliberalisme terug in 2015, als Mauricio Macri tot president wordt verkozen. Die heeft er echter zon financile puinhoop van gemaakt dat vanaf volgende maand voor de zoveelste keer het peronisme het mag proberen, die taaie vorm van populisme die nog altijd teert op de vergane glorie van het echtpaar Pern. Maar op de rest van het continent is het politieke initiatief nu vrijwel overal weer in handen van (ultra)rechtse politici, die graag het leger inschakelen om hun bedreigde belangen te vuur en te zwaard te verdedigen.


De oproerpolitie wordt gehinderd door laserstralen. Santiago, Chili, 15 november  Marcelo Hernandez / Getty Images

Heftige protesten zijn niet uitgebleven. In de chaotische cyclus die nu begonnen is, lijkt de hele moderne geschiedenis van Latijns-Amerika zich samen te ballen: confrontatie en machtsstrijd tussen rijk en arm, boven de massas uittorenende caudillos, generaals die schietend en moordend willen bewijzen dat ze de redders van de natie zijn, de VS die bang zijn dat Latijns-Amerika hun zal ontglippen. Wie de belangrijkste strijdtonelen van dit moment de revue laat passeren, kan niet anders dan concluderen dat er nauwelijks iets nieuws onder de Latijns-Amerikaanse zon is. Alleen de Chinezen, die doen pas sinds kort mee.

Evo Morales is de eerste indiaan die president wordt van het meest indiaanse land van het continent: Bolivia. Onder hem is de armoede ver teruggedrongen, het analfabetisme praktisch uitgeroeid en de bodemrijkdom genationaliseerd. Dat laatste is hem op vijandschap komen te staan met de multinationals die zich hadden ontfermd over de Boliviaanse grondstoffen: tin, ijzer, zilver, zink, indium, gas. Maar het grootste conflict ontstaat rond de exploitatie van de brandstof van de toekomst: lithium. Lithium-ion-accus zijn ideaal voor elektrische autos.

Bolivia herbergt het grootste deel van de mondiale lithiumvoorraad, maar het mist de knowhow om dit weerbarstige mineraal te exploiteren en moet dus een beroep doen op het buitenland. Amerikaanse, Canadese, Russische en Chinese bedrijven worden afgewezen. Een deal met een Duits bedrijf wordt na wekenlange protesten van bewoners van het beoogde mijngebied op 4 november door Morales geannuleerd, waarna er weer een Chinese partner in beeld komt. Grote woede bij de concurrentie, vooral het Amerikaanse Tesla en het Canadese Pure Energy Minerals. Na de coup van 10 november stijgen de aandelen van Tesla tot in de hemel.

Morales is een typisch Latijns-Amerikaanse caudillo. Hij kan zich niet voorstellen dat hij zal worden weggestemd. Als hij voor de vierde keer opgaat voor het presidentschap en dreigt te verliezen, gaat de telling even op zwart. Hij wint alsnog. De rechtse oppositie gaat de straat op, Morales aanhangers doen hetzelfde, de eerste doden vallen. Politietroepen scharen zich bij de protesteerders, waarna het leger zijn steun aan de president intrekt. Die stelt als democratische uitweg nog nieuwe verkiezingen voor, maar zijn lot is al bezegeld. De zestigste staatsgreep in de Boliviaanse geschiedenis is een feit. Donald Trump juicht dit veelbetekenende moment voor de democratie op het westelijk halfrond toe en prijst het Boliviaanse leger voor zijn trouw aan de grondwet. Onlusten breken uit. Het democratische leger aarzelt niet om te schieten. Een week na de coup is het aantal doden gestegen tot 24.

De schaduw van Pinochet hangt nog steeds over Chili, het land dat tot voor kort Latijns-Amerikas grootste succesverhaal was. Zowel de grondwet als de neoliberale economische politiek dateert uit de tijd van de dictatuur. De rijkdom is steeds slechter verdeeld. De toekomstmogelijkheden voor de jeugd zijn miserabel. Gezondheidszorg en onderwijs zijn een privilege voor de rijken. De prijs van het metrokaartje is de lont in het kruitvat. Uit de woede-explosie op straat concludeert de president, de miljardair Sebastin Piera, dat het land in oorlog is. Dus wordt de noodtoestand uitgeroepen en verschijnen, voor het eerst sinds de coup van Pinochet, tanks en soldaten in de straten van Santiago.

Balans op 19 november: 22 doden, bijna 2400 gewonden, ruim tweeduizend mensen door de politie gefolterd of verkracht. De president heeft een referendum over een nieuwe grondwet aangekondigd en heeft erkend dat de politie zich te buiten is gegaan, maar die concessies zijn te laat gekomen om de belangrijkste eis van de protestbeweging te laten verdampen: zijn vertrek. Wat gaat het leger doen? Een vergelijking met de toestand in Hongkong dringt zich op.

In Brazili heeft president Jair Bolsonaro, een voormalige kolonel, zich omringd met militairen. Zijn vice-president is een gepensioneerde generaal. Zijn nostalgie naar de militaire dictatuur, zijn voorliefde voor daadkrachtig optreden in de vorm van moorden en martelen, zijn klimaatontkenning, zijn machismo, racisme, seksisme, nepotisme en zijn onvoorstelbare gebrek aan feitenkennis zijn nu al legendarisch. Hij heeft de loftrompet gestoken over de vroegere dictator van Paraguay, generaal Alfredo Stroessner, die zich van 1954 tot 1989 acht keer liet herverkiezen zonder dat dat tot internationale protesten leidde. De uitslag had Stroessner altijd al vr de verkiezingen klaarliggen. De vader van de huidige president van Paraguay was een kwart eeuw lang Stroessners privsecretaris.

De liefde van de Braziliaanse Trump voor de echte Trump is enigszins bekoeld. Als kandidaat was Bolsonaro een China basher van formaat, als president merkt hij dat Amerika een dubieuze bondgenoot is en dat hij de Chinese markt hard nodig heeft om de door crisis en wanbeleid zwaar aangeslagen economie van de ondergang te redden. Vorige maand was hij in Beijing, en eerder deze maand kwam Xi Jinping langs in Braslia, zijn vijfde bezoek aan Latijns-Amerika sinds hij in 2013 president werd. Misschien dat Bolsonaro deze maand toestemming gaf voor de vervroegde vrijlating van de linkse oud-president Lula om Xi te paaien. Lula zou zeker de laatste presidentsverkiezingen hebben gewonnen als Bolsonaro hem niet via een bevriende rechter had laten veroordelen in een verzonnen corruptie-affaire. De rechter is beloond met de ministersportefeuille van Justitie. De vrijlating van de charismatische Lula heeft het verzet tegen het regime van Bolsonaro krachtig aangewakkerd. Dat de militairen hun huidige machtspositie zullen opgeven is onwaarschijnlijk.

Begin dit jaar leken in Venezuela de dagen van president Nicols Maduro geteld. Ieder moment, dacht men toen, kon Juan Guaid aantreden, de man die door zichzelf, de VS en een aantal rechtse regeringen binnen en buiten Latijns-Amerika tot president was geproclameerd. Bijna een jaar later zit Maduro er nog steeds en wordt van Guaid weinig meer gehoord. De crisis op alle fronten gaat onverminderd door, de armoede grijpt om zich heen, al meer dan vier miljoen mensen zijn gevlucht. Dat Maduro kan aanblijven komt doordat hij nog altijd kan rekenen op de trouw van de tweeduizend generaals en admiraals van de nationale strijdkrachten. Die trouw heeft een prijs. Zolang de militaire leiders zowel de legale handel als de drugssmokkel beheersen zijn ze niet van plan Maduro te laten vallen en is een oplossing van de crisis niet in zicht.

De Amerikaanse pogingen om op Venezuela de Monroe-doctrine toe te passen zijn vooralsnog mislukt. De economische blokkade heeft nog steeds niet het verwachte resultaat opgeleverd. Het officile doel van Washington is het herstel van de democratie, het werkelijke doel is de beheersing van de Venezolaanse olie. Maar Trumps haviken versagen niet. Er liggen plannen op tafel voor een invasie of luchtbombardementen. Want voor de democratie moet je wat over hebben.


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/terug-...est-2019-11-18

----------


## Revisor

*Bolivia: rechtse coup stuit op massaal verzet*


Demonstratie tegen de coup bij de Publieke Universiteit van El Alto, 11 november (Foto: Twitter/amandaasubiar, Twitter/UpeaAlDia)

_Begin november werd de Boliviaanse president Evo Morales met een door extreemrechts gesteunde militaire coup afgezet. De nieuwe rechtse regering werd direct erkend door de Verenigde Staten. Sindsdien gingen tienduizenden mensen de straat op in verzet._

Ewout van den Berg 21 november 2019

De politie en het leger dwongen Morales af te treden na weken van protest naar aanleiding van de verkiezingen van 20 oktober. Morales won deze verkiezingen met zijn partij Movimiento al Socialismo (MAS) met meer dan tien procentpunt verschil, maar de uitslag werd breder ter discussie gesteld vanwege onregelmatigheden op de avond van de verkiezingsuitslag. Binnen de mobilisaties namen extreemrechtse krachten meer en meer het voortouw.

De voorheen vrij onbekende Camacho, die eerder een neofascistische jeugdorganisatie leidde, groeide uit tot het gezicht van de beweging. Toen de miljonairszoon uit Santa Cruz na het vluchten van Morales het Quemado Paleis binnenliep, knielde hij bij de Boliviaanse vlag en de Bijbel. Twee symbolen van de Spaanse kolonisator. Buiten werd de inheemse Wiphala-vlag verbrand. Racisme is dus een centraal onderdeel van deze machtsovername.

De vice-president van de senaat, Jeanine Aez, riep zichzelf zonder steun van het parlement uit tot de nieuwe premier. Haar partij kreeg in oktober nog 4 procent van de stemmen. In een oud twitter-bericht droomde de extreemrechtse politica over een Bolivia vrij van satanische inheemse rituelen. Zij vormde direct een kabinet zonder inheemse ministers. Aez nam ook een verklaring aan waarbij het leger vooraf gevrijwaard werd van elke vervolging.

Deze draai naar rechts is niet los te zien van de rol die de Verenigde Staten speelt in Latijns-Amerika, maar ook de beperkingen van het presidentschap van Morales die voortkwam uit het massale inheemse verzet in de beginjaren 2000. Morales sloot akkoorden met de kapitalistische elite van het land, maar deze hebben hem aan de kant gezet nu de mogelijkheid zich voordeed.

*Verkiezingen*

In 2016 verloor Morales een referendum waarbij hij probeerde het maximaal aantal termijnen voor de president te verlengen. Ondanks een nipte nederlaag vond hij via het grondwettelijk hof een manier om zich nog een keer verkiesbaar te stellen. Ook de grotendeels met Amerikaans geld opererende Organisation of American States (OAS) stemde hiermee in. In ruil hiervoor kreeg de OAS toegang tot het monitoren van de verkiezingen. In de OAS zitten landen uit Zuid- en Noord Amerika, maar Cuba weigert hierin zitting te nemen terwijl Venezuela heeft besloten eruit te willen stappen.

Toen op de verkiezingsavond van 20 oktober het tv-programma waarin de snelle telling werd gerapporteerd urenlang uitviel, stelde OAS dat er sprake was van fraude. De uitzending ging uren later verder met de definitieve telling, maar hier was de kleine voorsprong voor Morales veranderd in een van meer dan 10 procent. Genoeg om een tweede verkiezingsronde te voorkomen. De staat gaf tegenstrijdige verklaringen voor de onderbroken uitzending.

Onderzoek van het Center for Economic and Policy Research liet zien dat de uitslag echter in lijn ligt met eerdere stempatronen in het land. De steun voor Morales kwam grotendeels uit de landelijke en armere gebieden. Delen van Bolivia waar het meer tijd kost voordat stemmen geteld worden. Het OAS heeft nergens bewijs geleverd dat er fraude plaatsvond, maar was met haar berichtgeving een belangrijke aanjager van de mobilisaties op straat.




Nadat Morales was gevlucht, sprak de Amerikaanse president Trump zijn steun uit voor Aez en noemde het een belangrijk moment voor de democratie. Maar de extreemrechtse coup heeft niets met democratie te maken: Morales ging akkoord met nieuwe verkiezingen, maar werd alsnog afgezet. Aez heeft aangekondigd MAS-politici uit te willen sluiten van de verkiezingen.

Het vertrek van Morales betekent voor de VS een versteviging van haar netwerk van hard-rechtse bondgenoten op het continent. Het roze getij, waarbij massale protestbewegingen van onderaf de ruimte openden voor linksere regeringen, was haar altijd een doorn in het oog. Ook de EU weigerde de coup te veroordelen en de EU-ambassadeur in Bolivia sprak zelfs af met de coupplegers.

*Dubbele erfenis*

Morales werd gekozen op een golf van verzet tegen waterprivatisering in 2000 in Cochabamba en de privatisering van de gaswinning in 2005. Onder zijn presidentschap werd het lot van de werkenden, armen en de inheemse bevolking verbeterd. Extreme armoede werd onder zijn regeringen meer dan gehalveerd en de werkloosheid nam af. Tegelijkertijd werd de grondwet herschreven zodat de inheemse bevolking van Bolivia  meer dan de helft van de bevolking is inheems  eindelijk erkend werd.

Dit programma van herverdeling kwam grotendeels tot stand op basis van een intensivering van de gaswinning, mijnbouw en de landbouw. Steeds vaker stond Morales hierbij tegenover zijn eigen achterban. Toen in 2011 tienduizenden inheemse activisten protesteerden tegen de aanleg van een snelweg door het beschermde natuurgebied Tipnis reageerde Morales met staatsgeweld. Dit terwijl de herschreven grondwet van 2009 inheemse volkeren juist een stem zou geven en Morales op klimaattoppen sprak over het belang van moeder aarde.

Dit kapitalistische groeimodel gebaseerd op extractivisme zorgde voor een nieuwe middenklasse onder de inheemse bevolking. Een belangrijke bondgenoot van de extreemrechtse Camacho is Marco Pumari, de voorzitter van het Burgercomit van Potos. Deze zoon van een inheemse mijnwerker voerde actie tegen de regering, omdat de lokale bevolking amper profiteert van de lithium voorraden op de zoutvlaktes van Uyuni die voor zeventig jaar werden vergund.

*Verzet*

De brede steun voor Morales is de afgelopen jaren teruggelopen. De organisaties en netwerken die in 2000 en 2005 het verzet op straat organiseerden, zijn verzwakt en deels ingekapseld. Maar de stemverhoudingen laten zien dat veel Bolivianen Morales nog steeds steunen en zich beseffen wat er op het spel staat. Het presidentschap van de neofascist Bolsonaro in Brazili is een waarschuwing aan de inheemse bevolking en werkende mensen in Bolivia.

Duizenden mensen, met name inheemse cocaboeren, gingen afgelopen week de straat op in de provincie van Cochabamba. Het leger ontzegde de vreemdzame demonstratie de toegang toegang tot de hoofdstad en reageerde met gericht geweld. Sluipschutters schoten met scherp vanaf bruggen en helikopters en doden ten minste negen activisten. Radiostations en mediakanalen van de boeren werden uit de lucht gehaald of in brand gestoken.

In El Alto, de grote arbeidersstad die boven La Paz ligt, werden in verzet tegen de coup bussen en politiebureaus in brand gestoken. Met wegblokkades proberen activisten de bevoorrading van voedsel en brandstof van de hoofdstad te voorkomen. Het is op deze plekken dat een definitieve extreemrechtse machtsovername voorkomen kan worden. Deze acties kunnen afdwingen dat Aez aftreedt en er snel verkiezingen worden gehouden waarin ook linkse kandidaten mee kunnen doen.


https://socialisme.nu/bolivia-rechts...assaal-verzet/

----------


## Joesoef

> Chili
> 
> 
> 
> Tendentieus verhaal. Geen enkele nuance. Meer dan de helft van wat hier beweert wordt klopt niet. En er zijn ook veel belangrijke feiten weggelaten. Het lijkt eerder een samenraapsel van wat geplukt is op de sociale media.



Maar wat klopt er dan niet en waarom?

----------


## Revisor

Foto: Bron bij de redactie bekend. (voor meer beeldinfo over dit incident zie https://twitter.com/rtp_bolivia/stat...91334242201600).

Lode Vanoost	

*Hoe de OAS staatsgreep Bolivia mee organiseerde*

*De Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten was allesbehalve een neutrale waarnemer toen ze als eerste de claim van verkiezingsfraude in Bolivia lanceerde. Daar blijkt niets van te kloppen, maar hun verklaring heeft wel de weg geffend voor de staatsgreep. Mission accomplished.*

vrijdag 22 november 2019 17:25

Het rapport van de Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten is het centrale element dat verkiezingsfraude door de medestanders van president Evo Morales als enige oorzaak poneert van de protesten die tot de machtsovername leidden. Een en ander is op die manier het gevolg van een oprechte strijd voor het herstel van de democratie.

Een maand na de verkiezingen van 20 oktober wordt van dat rapport van de OAS niet meer gesproken. Verkiezingsfraude wordt daarentegen voortdurend herhaald als een evidentie die niet meer moet worden bewezen. Wie dat tegenspreekt is een medestander van het regime van Evo Morales, die zijn ondergang alleen te danken heeft aan zijn machtswellust. Eenvoudig, duidelijk.

Zelfs toen Morales instemde met de eis van de OAS voor nieuwe verkiezingen (dus niet voor een tweede ronde tussen Morales en Mesa) ging de staatsgreep door. Het leger dwong Morales tot ontslag en Morales moest voor zijn leven vluchten naar Mexico, een van de Latijns-Amerikaanse landen die hem nog steeds erkent als president van Bolivia.

*De OAS?*

De Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten (OAS, OEA in de Spaanse afkorting) werd opgericht in 1948, nog voor de oprichting van de Verenigde Naties. In theorie is de doelstelling samenwerking op cultureel, sociaal, economisch vlak tussen de landen van de Amerikas  Noord, Centraal en Zuid.


VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Mike Pompeo spreekt de OAS toe tijdens de zitting van januari 2019 in Washington DC. Foto: US Department of State/Public Domain

In de praktijk heeft de OAS altijd regeringen en regimes gesteund die uiterst rechts, aartsconservatief en economisch neoliberaal waren en zijn. Geen enkele van de meer dan 50 rechtse militaire staatsgrepen of dictatuur sinds 1948 werd ooit door de OAS afgekeurd.

Daarentegen werden en worden alle linkse regeringen consequent bekritiseerd, vooral voor schendingen van de mensenrechten.

Die schendingen waren soms fictief, soms reel. De verontwaardiging van de OAS was echter nooit geloofwaardig, omdat systematische schendingen van militaire dictaturen in Colombia, Paraguay, Uruguay, Bolivia (!), Argentini, Chili, Peru, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Honduras  nooit werden veroordeeld.

De officile verklaring was steeds dezelfde: de strijd tegen het goddeloze communisme. Sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog in 1989 is er voor de OAS concreet niets veranderd. Alleen de retoriek veranderde.

De strijd tegen het communisme werd de strijd tegen het terrorisme. In hoofdzaak was en is de OAS nog steeds een creatie van de VS (met Canada en volgzame bondgenoot). Het secretariaat is gevestigd in de VS. Driekwart van de financile middelen komt van n lidstaat, de VS.

*Tegenreactie*

Als reactie op de eenzijdigheid van de OAS hebben progressieve presidenten in Venezuela, Ecuador, Bolivia (!), Uruguay en Argentini vanaf 2000 alternatieve organisaties voor samenwerking opgericht, die als gemeenschappelijk kenmerk hadden dat de VS (en Canada) er geen deel van uitmaakten en dat ze streefden naar eigen Latijns-Amerikaanse economische samenwerking.

De voornaamsten zijn UNASUR (Unin de Naciones Suramericanas), CELAC (Comunidad de Estados Latinoamericanos y Caribeos) en ALBA (Alianza Bolivariana para los Pueblos de Nuestra Amrica), waarvan UNASUR de grootste was.

Oorspronkelijk waren alle Latijns-Amerikaanse staten behalve Peru lid van UNASUR. Tot voor de staatsgreep bleven alleen Bolivia, Venezuela, Uruguay, Suriname en Guyana nog over. Een van de eerste besluiten van het nieuwe regime in Bolivia was het verlaten van al deze organisaties.

*Cartagena 2012*

Die alternatieve organisaties zetten veel druk op de OAS om zich minder onderdanig op te stellen tegenover de VS. Dat ging zover dat president Obama op de OAS-jaarzitting van 2012 in de Colombiaanse stad Cartagena compleet in de verdrukking werd geduwd. Zelfs gaststaat Colombia, de meest getrouwe en oudste bondgenoot van de VS in Latijns-Amerika, eiste de opheffing van de blokkade tegen Cuba, de rentegratie van Cuba in de organisatie en daarbovenop een einde aan de oorlog tegen de drugs eiste en pleitte voor legalisering van alle drugs. In de slotverklaring stond ondanks hard verzet van de VS vermeld dat dit de laatste OAS-jaarvergadering was zonder Cuba. Obama nam vervolgens de vlucht vooruit met een bezoek aan Cuba.


In 2012 moest Obama in de OAS nog de duimen leggen voor de linkse presidenten  Foto: OAS / Public Domain

Over die afgang van de VS zwegen de westerse mainstream media. Zij hadden alleen aandacht voor een seksschandaal. Een aantal lijfwachten van de afdeling van de Staatsveiligheid voor de persoonlijke bewaking van president Obama bleek na uitgebreid bezoek aan bordelen hun rekening niet te hebben betaald (zie Organisatie Amerikaanse Staten: zware afgang voor VS ).

Sinds de verkiezing van rechtse presidenten in Latijns-Amerika is de OAS snel terug verveld tot zijn vorige gedaante als eenzijdige spreekbuis van de VS. De staatsgrepen in Honduras en Paraguay werden niet veroordeeld. Frauduleuze verkiezingen in Honduras, Hati en Paraguay werden niet afgekeurd.

De OAS was tevens de enige Latijns-Amerikaanse organisatie die de rechtszaak tegen Braziliaans president Lula niet veroordeelde. Met Luis Almagro als nieuwe OAS-secretaris-generaal hebben de VS bovendien een stevige ideologische bondgenoot aan de top van de organisatie.

*Electorale fraude volgens de OAS*

De OAS publiceerde drie persverklaringen over de verkiezingen in Bolivia, de eerste verklaring reeds op de dag zelf van de verkiezingen. Volgens de organisatie was er sprake van talrijke onregelmatigheden. Daarna wees de OAS op het probleem van de stillegging van de publicatie van voorlopige tellingen (dus niet van de tellingen zelf, zoals dikwijls wordt beweerd), toen Morales 7,9 procent voorstond op zijn voornaamste tegenstander Carlos Mesa.

In Bolivia worden voorlopige resultaten bekend gemaakt door de Transmisin de Resultados Electorales Preliminares (TREP) op de website van de Tribunal Supremo Electoral (TSE  Hoog Kiestribunaal). Voor het stopzetten van de voorlopige TREP-resultaten werden een aantal redenen gegeven. Zo wees men er op dat de publicatie van voorlopige resultaten ook bij de vorige verkiezingen werd onderbroken kort voor de officile totaalresultaten door de TSE worden bekendgemaakt.

Volgens de Boliviaanse kieswetgeving is de kandidaat met meer dan 50 procent der geldig uitgebrachte stemmen rechtstreeks verkozen in de eerste ronde of indien de sterkste kandidaat meer dan 40 procent heeft behaald met een verschil groter dan 10 procent met de tweede sterkste kandidaat. 

Toen de publicatie na ongeveer 24 uur werd hervat bleek de voorsprong van Morales van 7,9 procent gestegen te zijn naar 10,4 procent, zeer nipt boven de vereiste tien procent. De oppositie schreeuwde zijn verontwaardiging uit en de OAS sprong bij met een rapport over haar vaststellingen.

De chaos die er op volgde had het nu bekende resultaat. Morales stemde in met de eis van de OAS voor nieuwe verkiezingen (niet een tweede ronde, maar alles opnieuw) maar het mocht niet baten. Hij werd door het leger aangeraden ontslag te nemen en het land te verlaten omdat het leger zijn veiligheid niet kon garanderen. Daarna volgde de machtsovername door Jeanine Aez. Tot daar het verhaal dat sindsdien in de mainstream als de evidente waarheid wordt verkondigd waarover geen enkele discussie meer nodig is.

----------


## Revisor

*Enkele logische vragen*

1. Hoe verschilde deze gang van zaken met de vorige drie verkiezingen? Was er bij vorige verkiezingen ook een onderbreking in de publicatie van voorlopige stemresultaten?

2. Toen de publicatie van de voorlopige resultaten werd stopgezet was ongeveer 84 procent van de tellingen voltooid. Waren de districten waar nog moest geteld worden gelijkaardig aan of verschillend van de districten waar de tellingen al voltooid waren? Hoe evolueerden de resultaten in de laatste momenten van de tellingen bij de vorige drie verkiezingen?

3. Wat stond er precies in het rapport van de OAS over verkiezingsfraude, welke voorbeelden, welke concrete vaststellingen werden gedaan? Hoe verschilde het OAS-rapport van dat van andere organisaties ter plaatse, die de verkiezingen eveneens volgden?

*Antwoord:*

1. De voorlopige TREP-resultaten waren net als bij de vorige drie verkiezingen slechts voorlopige resultaten die door de districten zelf worden gepubliceerd. De TSE-Verkiezingscommissie publiceert zoals bij elke verkiezing pas zijn cijfers wanneer alle 100 procent van de tellingen voltooid n geverifieerd zijn. Het is dus niet zo dat de Verkiezingscommissie dit maal wachtte met zijn cijfers. Bij de vorige verkiezingen werden de voorlopige resultaten ook altijd stopgezet kort voor de officile resultaten van de Verkiezingscommissie werden gepubliceerd. Toen gebeurde dat meestal wanneer ongeveer 70 procent van de resultaten bekend waren. Ditmaal werd langer gewacht, tot 84 procent.

2. Net als bij alle vorige verkiezingen  en volledig in lijn met de gang van zaken in andere Latijns-Amerikaanse landen  waren de resultaten van de meer stedelijke districten veel vroeger bekend dan die van de landelijke en verafgelegen districten met een zeer verspreide bevolking. Morales haalde altijd al veel hogere resultaten in die landelijke kiesdistricten. Ook bij de drie voorbije verkiezingen ging zijn stemmenresultaat altijd omhoog wanneer de laatste tellingen binnenkwamen. De stijging van de laatste ogenblikken was dus geen verrassing, het was altijd al zo.

3. Het rapport van de OAS komt tot het besluit van verkiezingsfraude zonder concrete voorbeelden te geven van vaststellingen. Alles is gebaseerd op dat ne fenomeen: de stijging van Morales na de hervatting van de publicatie van de voorlopige cijfers.

Als er al verkiezingsfraude was geweest, dan heeft de OAS daar bitter weinig van geconcretiseerd. Bovendien spreekt de organisatie de andere buitenlandse organisaties tegen, waaronder VN-waarnemers, die stellen dat alles normaal was verlopen en dat enkele vastgestelde onregelmatigheden binnen aanvaardbare marges vielen, net zoals er in de EU en in Belgi ook wel een of andere anomalie wordt vastgesteld, zonder dat daarom de verkiezingen ongeldig worden verklaard, of dat het globaal resultaat in vraag wordt gesteld. Zelfs het OAS-rapport stelt op zijn laatste pagina dat Morales waarschijnlijk wel gewonnen had.

De OAS heeft al meermaals foutieve rapporten gepubliceerd over verkiezingsresultaten in andere Latijns-Amerikaanse staten. In 2000 en 2001 speelde de organisatie een centrale rol in de afzetting van president Aristide in Hati. Nogmaals in 2010 en 2011 veranderde de OAS de resultaten in Hati van een grote nederlaag in een overwinning voor de door hen verkozen kandidaat. Dat gebeurde eveneens in 2017 en 2018.

In Hati woedt nog steeds een volksopstand tegen de verkiezing van huidig president Mose, die volgens onafhankelijke waarnemers ter plaatse slechts 6 procent van de stemmen had behaald. De repressie van die opstand eiste al meer dan 40 doden, toch lees je er bijna niets over in de mainstream media (zie Hati volksopstand tegen een regime waar u niets over hoeft te horen).

*Honduras-scenario II? Niet helemaal*

Het scenario van onderbreking van voorlopige resultaten, waarna de kaarten plots zijn gekeerd, is niet nieuw. In Honduras deed zich hetzelfde voor in 2017, met enige belangrijke verschillen.

Daar werd de bekendmaking van de voorlopige resultaten eveneens stilgelegd. Het duurde daarna meerdere dagen voor ze werden hervat. Toen bleek de aanzienlijke achterstand van vijf procent voor zetelend president Juan Orlando Hernndez tegen oppositiekandidaat Salvador Nasralla volledig veranderd te zijn in voordeel voor Hernndez.

President Hernndez mocht in feite niet eens deelnemen, want de Grondwet van Honduras laat geen twee opeenvolgende mandaten voor n persoon toe. Hernndez deed geen enkele moeite om via het Hooggerechtshof een uitzondering te vragen. Hij diende zijn kandidatuur in bij de Verkiezingscommissie die hem zonder enige bemerking aanvaardde.

Hernndez is lid van de feodale oligarchie, die sinds de door de VS gesteunde staatsgreep van 2009 lucratief collaboreert met buitenlandse bosbouw- en mijnbouwbedrijven en een waar schrikbewind voert met gewapende priv-milities. Hij werkte mee aan de uitverkoop van de pensioenfondsen en aan de privatisering van de openbare gezondheidszorg.

Zijn broer zit in de gevangenis in de VS voor grootschalige drugssmokkel. Voor de OAS was er geen enkel probleem: geen rapporten over verkiezingsfraude, geen eis tot nieuwe verkiezingen. Ook hier gaat het volksverzet tegen zijn verkiezing twee jaar later onverminderd door, evenals de brutale politierepressie (zie Waarom de crisis in Honduras geen frontpagina krijgt).

*Terechte kritiek laat de OAS liggen*

Dat betekent niet dat deze verkiezingen boven alle kritiek verheven waren. Eerst en vooral blijft er het probleem dat Morales deelname een inbreuk was op de Grondwet, die hij zelf in 2009 had georganiseerd. Die laat slechts twee opeenvolgende mandaten voor n persoon toe.

Morales ging weliswaar voor een vierde mandaat, maar zijn allereerste mandaat telde niet mee, omdat hij in 2006 nog was verkozen volgens de vorige Grondwet. Heel wat mainstream media beweren nu dat hij de Grondwet voor de tweede maal overtrad. Dat klopt alvast niet.

Het verandert echter niets aan het feit dat hij nu voor de derde maal kon deelnemen, dankzij een juridische interpretatie van de Grondwet door het Hooggerechtshof, waarvan de meerderheid bezet wordt door rechters die hij zelf nog benoemd heeft in de voorbije 13 jaar, maar nogmaals, dit kan geen rechtvaardiging zijn van de huidige uiterst rechtse staatsgreep. De vraag mag gesteld worden of een nieuwe linkse kandidaat met de steun van Morales (en gezien de nipte overwinning van Morales zelf) wel zou gewonnen hebben bij de recente verkiezingen.

Wat er ook van zij, Morales hield niet aan de macht vast voor persoonlijke verrijking of om economische uitbuiting van zijn eigen bevolking verder te zetten, zoals Hernndez in Honduras en vele andere rechtse presidenten in Latijns-Amerika. Zijn methode was zeker betwistbaar, maar zijn motieven waren heel anders dan die van het huidige regime.

Zelfs dan, winnen met een verschil van slechts 0,4 procent van de stemmen was zeer nipt. Dan spelen kleine onregelmatigheden in de tellingen immers wel een rol. De oppositie kon dus wel met recht en reden een hertelling eisen of zelfs nieuwe verkiezingen.

Kon Morales alsnog een tweede ronde winnen tegen uitdager Carlos Mesa (die 36 procent had behaald). Dit is onzeker. Alle andere kandidaten zijn rechts tot uiterst rechts. Alles hing er dus van af hoeveel kiezers voor een tweede ronde zouden komen opdagen.

De OAS laat de tegenkandidaat van Morales in dit alles echter volledig vallen. Carlos Mesa behaalde met 36 procent nochtans een aanzienlijk deel van de stemmen. Toch is niet hij de persoon die de OAS steunt om Morales op te volgen, maar de tot voor kort buiten haar kiesdistrict onbekende Jeanine Aez.

Zij is een christelijke fundamentaliste van de witte oligarchie, die met haar partij in een coalitie met een andere rechtse partij slechts 4 procent van de stemmen haalde bij de parlementsverkiezingen.

Mesa eiste weliswaar nieuwe verkiezingen en erkende de uitslag niet, maar heeft zich verzet tegen het geweld van de oppositie tegen Morales, tegen de bedreigingen aan het adres van volksvertegenwoordigers van de MAS, de partij van Morales. Hij was bereid het in een tweede ronde op te nemen tegen Morales. Hij eiste wel een hertelling om die tweede ronde af te dwingen. Sindsdien is de man echter volledig gemarginaliseerd door de nieuwe machthebbers.

*Brutale machtsovername*

Wat in Bolivia gebeurt, is een brutale machtsovername door een elite die terug wil naar de tijd voor Morales. Morales was niet boven kritiek verheven, zijn beleid was zelfs binnen progressieve kringen controversieel, onder meer wegens zijn verderzetting van een economie gebaseerd op exploitatie van grondstoffen (het extractivisme).

Bovendien verloor hij de voorbije drie jaar steun bij bepaalde delen van de inheemse Bolivianen en bij een deel van de mijnwerkers. Ook zijn plannen voor een autosnelweg door inheems gebied in het nationaal park Isiboro-Secure riep veel verzet op.


Met enorme hoeveelheden traangas, zo massaal dat zich mistwolken vormen, jaagt de politie de betogers op in Laz Paz om ze de toegang te verhinderen tot de Plaza Murillo, aan het parlement. Foto: Twitter @Marco_Teruggi

Net zomin als een militaire staatsgreep tegen Frans president Macron te rechtvaardigen zou zijn omwille van zijn neoliberaal economisch beleid en van zijn zware repressie van de gele hesjes, net zomin kan de huidige staatsgreep tegen Morales verantwoord worden.

Ten slotte nog dit, als  als!  de overheidsinstellingen onder de leiding van president Morales inderdaad de intentie en het potentieel zouden hebben gehad om de verkiezingen in zijn voordeel te vervalsen, is het merkwaardig dat zijn resultaat van 47,08 procent niet onmiddellijk was aangepast tot 50,1 procent of dat de minieme marge van 10,4 procent verschil niet werd opgetrokken tot pakweg 11-12 procent.

Morales heeft het verkiezingssysteem in zijn land op twee vlakken grondig hervormd. Hij heeft de drempel tot het stemrecht voor arme en inheemse Bolivianen verlaagd en vergemakkelijkt.

Dit is dan ook een van de eerste zaken die de huidige machthebbers willen veranderen voor ze opnieuw verkiezingen toelaten. Daarnaast heeft Morales het hele systeem van stemtellingen gemoderniseerd om fraude tegen te gaan, zoals dat voor 2006 altijd al het geval was.

De huidige machthebbers willen geen verkiezingen winnen tegen Morales binnen de contouren van dit systeem. Zij willen integendeel heel het systeem omgooien en het onmogelijk maken voor linkse kandidaten om nog deel te nemen aan verkiezingen.

Wat zij willen is een terugkeer naar het oude Bolivia, waar de meerderheid van de bevolking actief werd ontraden aan verkiezingen deel te nemen, omdat zij toch alleen maar een keuze hadden tussen rechtse kandidaten.

Het nieuwe regime toont ondertussen openlijk zijn brutaliteit. Betogers in La Paz moesten doodskisten op straat achterlaten door de hevige repressie. Daarin lagen de lichamen van de doden in El Alto bij de gasopslagplaats daar (zie de foto boven dit artikel).

De zender TeleSur werd uit de ether gehaald door het regime. Argentijnse en Mexicaanse journalisten worden door soldaten met de dood bedreigd. Het digitaal archief van het kabinet van de vice-president, van de Biblioteca Bicentenario en van het Centro de Investigaciones Sociales werd volledig vernield, waarmee een rijk archief aan e-boeken en onderzoeksrapporten verdwijnt.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-organiseerde/

----------


## Revisor

*Een pleidooi voor actieve verontwaardiging: meer engagement, meer verantwoordelijkheid en meer overgave

Onderzoeksrechter Baltasar Garzn: De ommekeer van het economisch model, daarover gaat het*

Alma De Walsche . 23 november 2019



We bevinden ons vandaag op een revolutionair moment, vindt onderzoeksrechter Baltasar Garzn. In een wereld die barst van de ongelijkheid staan twee modellen lijnrecht tegenover elkaar: het neoliberale model van de elites die zich vastklampen aan corporate power, en het model van diverse meerderheden die het niet langer tolereren om uitgesloten te worden. We staan aan de rand van de afgrond. Of we in de afgrond vallen, hangt af van de manier waarop we reageren op de huidige situatie, aldus Garzn. Het is niet zo dat iedereen corrupt is en alles reeds verloren.

Baltasar Garzn kreeg internationale bekendheid toen hij in 1998 de Chileense dictator Augusto Pinochet in Londen liet arresteren om hem verantwoordelijk te stellen voor wreedheden begaan tijdens de dictatuur, onder meer tegen Spaanse burgers. Hij nam het op tegen de VS in een zaak over hun folterpraktijken in de gevangenis van Guantnamo. In Spanje zelf liet hij zich enkele jaren geleden opmerken in het onderzoek naar opzienbarende corruptieaffaires waarin politici van de Partido Popular in verlegenheid werden gebracht.

Het meest recente internationale onderzoeksdossier dat hij pro deo op zich nam, was de verdediging van klokkenluider Julian Assange, initiatiefnemer van Wikileaks. Het feit dat de werkelijke agenda en manier van werken rond de oorlogen in Irak en Afghanistan door Wikileaks op de digitale straatstenen gegooid werden, maakte van Assange nationale vijand nummer n, samen met andere klokkenluiders als Edward Snowden en Chelsea Manning.

Van 2012 tot april dit jaar kreeg Assange diplomatiek asiel in de ambassade van Ecuador in Londen. In april trok president Lenin Moreno het asielrecht van Assange in. Sindsdien verblijft de klokkenluider in een gevangenis in Londen, het uitleveringsbevel van de VS is nog steeds van kracht. Die willen de man veroordelen voor overtreding van de Spionage Act, wat hem een gevangenisstraf van 175 jaar kan kosten.

Garzn was in Brussel deze week voor de vertoning van de documentaire Hacking Justice, waarin hij als verdediger van Assange een centrale rol speelt. De film is een realisatie van Clara Lpez Rubio en Juan Pancorbo en werd vertoond op initiatief van het Millenium Film Festival.

*In Hacking Justice zien we dat u de verdediging van Assange zonder veel nadenken opnam. Waarom?

Baltasar Garzn:* Omdat het gaat over het recht op informatie en vrije meningsuiting, een recht dat essentieel is voor de democratie over heel de wereld. Wikileaks heeft zwart op wit bewezen wat we vermoedden: de inlichtingendiensten werken vandaag niet meer ten dienste van de mensheid, ze zorgen niet meer voor staatsveiligheid.

Iemand als Assange, die zijn leven op het spel gezet heeft voor de verdediging van de vrije meningsuiting, moet worden beschermd. Zeker in een tijd van sociale netwerken, fake news, digitale manipulaties in het informaticasysteem, de wereld van big data. Dat zijn gigantische uitdagingen maar we moeten die het hoofd bieden want we hebben ze zelf in het leven geroepen.

*Heropstanding

Naar aanleiding van de recente sociale explosie in Chili, schreef u een open brief aan president Piera waarin u wijst op de frustraties die de Chilenen al dertig jaar opstapelen en op de harde repressie door de ordediensten.

Baltasar Garzn:* We hebben in Chili nog zulke sociale explosies gezien: in 2007, 2008 en 2011. Maar deze keer is het veel algemener. Men heeft in Chili nooit aan de kern van het probleem geraakt. Zowel voor Chili als voor andere Latijns-Amerikaanse landen is dat de onhoudbare ongelijkheid.

In Chili is nog steeds de grondwet van 1980 van kracht, een grondwet van de tijd van de dictatuur. Er zijn aanpassingen geweest, maar de kern is behouden en die kern is gebaseerd op een neoliberaal model dat door de dictatuur van Pinochet in het leven is geroepen. Een economisch-financieel model dat beantwoordt aan de belangen van grote economische machtsgroepen die afhangen van die ene grote macht in het Noorden, de VS.

De VS hebben Latijns-Amerika nooit een eigen weg gegund. Vroeger gebruikte men daarvoor de doctrine van de Nationale Veiligheid, vandaag de grote financile en economische organismen, die permanent hun eisen dicteren. De rijkdom is geconcentreerd in handen van 25 procent van de mensen, tegenover 75 procent die praktisch niets bezit en nood heeft aan alles.

Het is een systeem dat volkomen asociaal is, waar enkel wie genoeg geld heeft, toegang heeft tot waardige gezondheidszorg. Waar goed onderwijs alleen voorhanden is voor wie het kan betalen. De problemen met de inheemsen zijn nog steeds niet opgelost.

De systematische schendingen van de rechten van de vrouw gaan gewoon door in de sterk patriarchale en machistische samenleving. Al die elementen komen bovenop een inefficint beheer van het publieke en politieke domein. Daardoor kan het dat een prijsverhoging van het metrokaartje voor een sociale explosie zorgt.

*Zijn de protesten een onomkeerbaar proces van emancipatie?

Baltasar Garzn:* Dit is een beweging van het volk, heel sociaal en transversaal maar zonder duidelijk leiderschap. Dat betekent dat er geen bemiddeling of instantie voor dialoog is tussen de beweging en de huidige politieke macht. Het is niet duidelijk hoe die twee werelden kunnen samenkomen om met elkaar in dialoog te gaan over een nieuwe grondwetgevende vergadering en een nieuwe grondwet.

De vraag is: met wie kan of moet de overheid samenwerken? Met 10.000 demonstranten? Met 200.000? Dat is het werk dat nu moet gebeuren. De sociale revolutie die aan de gang is, moet gestructureerd worden.

*Niet alleen Chili kent turbulenties, ook de buurlanden staan in rep en roer. Ziet u een samenhang?

Baltasar Garzn:* Wat we vandaag meemaken is een moment van diepe revolutionaire verandering die zich aan het voltrekken is op meerdere plaatsen in Latijns-Amerika. De Trump-regering is verschrikkelijk voor de regio: ze wil definitief af van de zogenaamde linkse regeringen. Het is in die confrontatie dat we een heropstanding zien van de protestbewegingen: in Chili, Argentini, Ecuador, Bolivia.

We bevinden ons op een moment waarop enerzijds de grote bedrijven absolute controle hebben en regeringen bereid gevonden worden zich te schikken naar hun eisen, maar waarop anderzijds het neoliberale model door het volk fundamenteel in vraag wordt gesteld. Wat er op het spel staat is een ommekeer van het economische model.

----------


## Revisor

*Actieve verontwaardiging

Ziet u dit moment als een verdieping van de democratie? Of weegt het verleden van de regio, met zijn militaire dictaturen, door?

Baltasar Garzn:* De protesten in Chili waren overwegend vreedzame protesten, op enkele kleine groepen relschoppers na. Het geweld kwam van de instellingen van de overheid, van leger en politie. De staat zelf is gewelddadig geweest in de manier waarop hij gereageerd heeft. Ook in Bolivia hebben we dat gezien: politie en militairen zetten de president aan om af te treden, en nadien kennen ze onschendbaarheid toe aan de politie en militairen die met geweld optraden tegen het volk.

In Chili was de boodschap van het volk heel duidelijk: wij willen dit model niet langer. Wij willen niet langer uitgesloten worden. De mensen zijn gefrustreerd over hun politici: waarom worden er geen maatregelen genomen tegen de klimaatopwarming? Waar is de controle op de macht van de grote bedrijven? Op de grote financile instellingen? Waar gaan de opbrengsten van de koperontginning naartoe en waarom kunnen wij daar geen deel aan hebben? Waar halen jullie het uit om de Mapuche als een terroristische organisatie te beschouwen? Het ongenoegen is heel groot.

In Spanje hebben we iets gelijkaardigs gekend met de beweging van 15M. Dat heeft ervoor gezorgd dat momenteel alle stemmen en alle politieke geledingen van het land vertegenwoordigd worden op de politieke scne. Je kan dat mooi of jammer vinden, maar dat is de realiteit.

Ook het probleem van de territoriale kwesties komt nu naar boven, terwijl het veertig jaar lang tijdens de dictatuur en nadien nog eens veertig jaar, weggestopt werd. Wij zijn een divers land, wij zijn vele volkeren in n land: zolang we geen model vinden om daarmee om te gaan, zullen we problemen hebben.

Ik ben totaal geen voorstander van onafhankelijkheid van sommige regios of van de opdeling van het land. Ik ben voorstander van de universaliteit, van grote ruimtes. De Europese Unie heeft een juridisch kader uitgewerkt om die diversiteit te hanteren. Waarom gaan we een stap terugzetten door op te splitsen? Die kwestie van de grenzen is voor mij een ouderwets probleem. Opsplitsen is een stap terug in het verleden.

*Politici lijken vandaag op vele plaatsen verstrikt in kortzichtigheid, terwijl de problemen steeds omvangrijker worden.

Baltasar Garzn:* We maken een complex moment door, een revolutionair moment van grote, diepgaande veranderingen: een generationeel probleem, de klimaatverandering, de heropstanding van extreemrechts, het opdringen van economische modellen, de confrontatie op het vlak van handelsakkoorden. De modellen zijn in verval, maar waar men zich het minst van al om bekommert, is om de burger. Maar die burger reageert op die situatie.

*Dat is wat u in een van uw boeken actieve verontwaardiging noemt: mensen die de straat opgaan en hun frustratie ventileren.

Baltasar Garzn:* Inderdaad. Ook de protesten van de klimaatjongeren zijn voor mij van fundamenteel belang. Het zijn jongeren van 12 tot 15 jaar die de volwassenen tot de orde roepen. Ze zeggen: Wat zijn jullie aan het doen? Jullie zijn verantwoordelijk voor een toekomst die vandaag vorm gegeven moet worden. De economische en financile belangen die deze agenda doorkruisen, zijn echter zeer groot. Daarom zet corporate power alle middelen in om zich te verzetten tegen deze veranderingen.

Ook in Latijns-Amerika zie je de actieve verontwaardiging en is het volk wakker geworden. Ze komen op straat om hun rechten op te eisen. Vaak hoor je dan de reactie: dat is onmogelijk. Niets is onmogelijk. Het meest onmogelijke is misschien wel het bestaan van de mens op deze planeet. Niettemin bestaat hij.

Actieve verontwaardiging vraagt soms wel om uit je comfortzone te komen: het vraagt meer engagement, meer verantwoordelijkheid, meer overgave, minder gemakzuchtige berusting. Het is makkelijker om onverschillig te zijn en te banaliseren wat er gebeurt. Maar dit is dan ook een extreem moment. We staan voor een existentile keuze: kiezen we voor een systeem van extreme ongelijkheid zoals in Mexico, Chili of Colombia, met minachting voor de inheemse gemeenschappen die in hun territoria de natuurlijke rijkdommen herbergen die wij willen hebben; een systeem ook dat de ontbossing stimuleert en zo onherstelbare schade toebrengt aan het planetaire milieu? Of kiezen we voor een systeem dat de verdediging opneemt voor een meer menselijke samenleving? Vandaag gaat het over de harde confrontatie tussen die twee modellen.

*Twee losgekoppelde werelden

In verschillende Latijns-Amerikaanse landen was corruptie de hefboom om links-progressieve regeringen weg te werken. Dat is een appl aan de ethiek, ook al zegeviert uiteindelijk een pervers systeem van grote zakenbelangen. Toch wel erg verwarrend.

Baltasar Garzn:* De strijd tegen de corruptie is een absolute prioriteit, dat is voor mij heel duidelijk. Maar we zien in de praktijk een instrumentalisering van het thema. Men gaat slechts heel gedeeltelijk te werk om heel gericht linkse instanties te treffen, nooit om rechts te treffen. In Brazili pakte men de corruptie aan met een duidelijk politiek doel, namelijk om een einde te maken aan Lula en Dilma, terwijl men andere corrupte politici totaal ongemoeid liet. Dat eist een zeer hoge tol: justitie zelf verliest hierbij haar geloofwaardigheid.

Intussen is aan het licht gekomen hoe rechters samenspanden om Lula in de gevangenis te krijgen, terwijl er geen enkel fysiek bewijs is dat Lula zich schuldig heeft gemaakt aan de corruptie die hem wordt verweten. En de rechter die alles voor elkaar kreeg, is vervolgens beloond met de post van minister van Justitie in de regering Bolsonaro.

We zien in Brazili wat we ook elders zien: er zijn twee werelden, die van de elites en die van de samenleving in heel zijn diversiteit. Die twee zijn volledig losgekoppeld van elkaar, er is geen verbinding meer, er is geen samenspraak meer, problemen worden niet opgelost. De elite wil haar bevoorrechte situatie behouden en problemen worden behandeld in functie van persoonlijk gewin in plaats van de politiek de functie te geven die haar eigen is, namelijk die van een dienst aan de gemeenschap.

*Welke rol hebben de media hierin?

Baltasar Garzn:* Ook de communicatiemedia moeten weten welke heer ze dienen en aan wie ze gehoorzamen. Het Braziliaanse mediaconcern O Globo bijvoorbeeld is vernietigend geweest voor Lula, Dilma Rousseff en de Arbeiderspartij. De rol van de pers is fundamenteel, zeker op een moment dat de sociale media zo dominant aanwezig zijn. Maar die rol moet ingevuld worden met een gepaste pedagogie en een duidelijk waardenpatroon. De media hebben ook een rol te spelen in het herbevestigen van de democratische waarden, om de samenleving de versterken en weer macht te geven. Dat is de enige manier, want anders gaan we recht de afgrond in.

*In tijden van fake news vertrouwt u op de ethiek van de pers?

Baltasar Garzn:* Als ik dat vertrouwen niet heb, kan ik evengoed uit het raam springen. We moeten iets doen, we kunnen niet niets doen. We moeten vertrouwen op de ethiek. Alleen met ethiek kunnen we het halen. Om de xenofobe en racistische ideologie van Bolsonaro en Trump te bestrijden, is de verdediging van de ethiek essentieel.

We moeten alle mechanismen inzetten die we de afgelopen zeventig jaar in het leven hebben geroepen: de Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens en alle internationale juridische mechanismen. Niet alles is met corruptie besmet, niet alles is reeds verloren. We moeten blijven preken in de woestijn, want ook in de woestijn kiemt er soms nieuw leven.

We hebben een zeer grote vrijheid in onze samenleving, er kan heel veel, maar binnen het kader dat we onderling hebben afgesproken, binnen de normen die we onszelf hebben gesteld. We hebben ten allen tijde ook de mogelijkheid en de verantwoordelijkheid om die afspraken te herzien en te verbeteren, maar steeds via dialoog, debat en het bediscussiren van ideen. Dat is de dialectiek. Het alternatief is harde confrontatie. Een andere weg is er niet.


https://www.mo.be/interview/onderzoe...mekeer-van-het

----------


## Revisor

* Bolivia: Racistische Staatsgreep Tegen Inheemse Bevolking!*


(Foto van whipala-vlag uit 2013 door Eneas De Troya/Flickr)

Door: Thom Holterman/Libertaire Orde Gepubliceerd: 05 december 2019 

De zevenkoppige draak Leviathan (Job 26:13) is weer tot leven gebracht, nu door een samenvallen van ultra rechtse, neoliberale krachten en christenen die daarbij met de bijbel zwaaien. Dat wordt dictatuur. Dit keer is Bolivia aan de beurt. De USA, adviserend via de CIA, is op herhaling gegaan: de Chili-case. Net was er een socialistische president gekozen of de CIA zette toen in op het aan de macht brengen van coupplegers met generaal Augusto Pinochet aan het hoofd. Na de staatsgreep volgden jaren van dictatuur. Dit leverde een speelveld voor een neoliberale economie in de praktijk. Een economie ontwikkeld door mannen (!) die vrijheid, ja van de markt, hoog in het vaandel hadden, Hayek en Friedman. Het waren dictator-lovers. Tegenstrijdig? Voor hen niet.

Wel, de Chili-case van toen herhaalt zich in de Bolivia-case van heden. Om te begrijpen waarover het gaat, laat ik eerst de Griekse journalist Yorgos Mitralias aan het woord. Daarna ontleen ik enkele elementen over de staatsgreep uit een artikel van Sacha Llorenti Soliz, Boliviaans ambassadeur van de UNO, gepubliceerd in de Washington Post. Vervolgens komt terug wat er door het imperialistische USA werd veilig gesteld in Bolivia: lithium. Tenslotte kon daarbij niet uitblijven dat de gevoerde haatcampagnes tegen socialisme ook Cuba zou treffen: Cubaanse artsen in Bolivia werkzaam, zijn een poot dwars gezet door via de Boliviaanse handlangers van het Trump-regime.

Wat is er in Bolivia gebeurd? Wat willen de Boliviaanse coupplegers en wie is het doelwit van de staatsgreep? De vragen worden beantwoord door Yorgos Mitralias. Hij publiceerde er een artikel over dat eerst uit het Grieks in het Frans is vertaald en daarna door mij in het Nederlands. Het is integraal te vinden op de Franse site Le Grand Soir. [ThH]



*Yorgos Mitralias:* Het duidelijkste en meest gezaghebbende antwoord op de vragen wordt gegeven door de hoofdpersoon van de staatsgreep, de zelfverklaarde interim-president van het land Jeanine Aez. Zij maakte in een tweet haar meest vurige wens wereldkundig: Ik droom van een Bolivia zonder satanische inheemse riten, de stad is niet voor de indianen; het zou beter zijn als ze naar de Altiplano of Chaco gingen. Dat wil zeggen, de zeer hoge bergen op of de bijna woestijnachtige savanne in.

Nog welsprekender dan woorden zijn de acties die volgden. Zo zagen we mevrouw Aez in het presidentieel paleis aankomen om haar presidentile taken op zich te nemen door triomfantelijk te zwaaien met een groot formaat Bijbel boven haar hoofd, terwijl de echte hersenen van de staatsgreep, de extreemrechtse racist Luis Fernando Camacho en zijn vrienden riepen: Bolivia voor Christus, Pachamama zal nooit meer dit paleis binnengaan! Een heel programma als we denken dat Pachamama de Moeder Natuur van de inheemse volken is die de putschisten assimileren met. de Antichrist.

Terwijl de coupplegers in het presidentile paleis de leiding namen, verbrandden hun aanhangers in het centrum van La Paz de symboolvlag van de 36 Boliviaanse naties, de rechthoekige zevenkleurige Wiphala. Dit was om er geen twijfel over te laten ontstaan wat de betrokkenheid en de bedoelingen van de leiders van de staatsgreep aangaan. De symboolvlag werd door de regeringen van Evo Morales gepromoot tot officile vlag van de Multinationale Staat Bolivia, samen met haar traditionele driekleurige vlag. De relikwien van de putschisten daarentegen doen denken aan de Middeleeuwen. Het mag ons dus niet doen vergeten dat ze integraal deel uitmaken van het pijnlijkste genocidale verleden van de overgrote meerderheid van de Bolivianen! En nu we een groeiend aantal getuigenissen zien over de moorden en martelingen van hen die de coup weerstaan, is het niet verwonderlijk om de betogers en vooral de inheemse betogers te zien en te horen schreeuwen dat zij ons vandaag de dag, net als in het verleden, afslachten met de Bijbel en het zwaard

Dit vroeger verwijst duidelijk naar de beruchte Spaanse veroveraars die zich niet beperkten tot het ontdekken en het bekeren tot het christendom van een Amerikaans continent dat al duizenden jaren bewoond wordt door tientallen miljoenen mensen van inheemse volken met geavanceerde culturen. Neen, die spanden zich eveneens in om hen uit te roeien, wat tot op de dag van vandaag de grootste genocide in de geschiedenis van de mensheid blijft. Het is precies deze racistische en genocidale traditie  die al vijf eeuwen ononderbroken wordt voortgezet  en die neoliberale democraten zoals mevrouw Aez, de heer Camacho en hun handlangers vandaag de dag willen doen herleven. Want zij kunnen niet accepteren dat de inheemse nakomelingen van de Incas iets anders kunnen zijn dan hun dienaren en slaven.


..opstanden tegen de Spaanse kolonie over het hele continent..

Met andere woorden, deze staatsgreep is de zoveelste schakel in de eindeloze keten van slachtpartijen en andere repressies en vernederingen die Europese kolonialisten al eeuwenlang voorbehouden aan de inheemse volken van Bolivia, maar ook aan alle Zuid- en Noord-Amerikaanse landen! Dat wil zeggen, deze staatsgreep is niet in de eerste plaats gericht tegen Evo Morales en zijn regime, maar is vooral tegen iets dat veel groter, belangrijker en essentiler is: de overgrote meerderheid van de inheemse naties en hun eeuwenoude strijd om hun democratische en nationale rechten en vrijheden te verdedigen. Het is natuurlijk geen toeval dat de leiders van racistische bijeenkomsten die politieke tegenstanders doden, lynchen en hun huizen platbranden, ook ondernemers en grootgrondbezitters zijn. Het is goed dit in herinnering te houden: dat degenen aan de top altijd het meest brute en gewelddadige racisme hebben gebruikt als een wapen om de mensen aan de onderkant te terroriseren en te onderwerpen [..]

Het is onmogelijk om het eindresultaat van deze vreselijke confrontatie te voorspellen. Wat echter indruk maakt en nu al zeker is, is dat de inheemse volken, die de meerderheid van de Boliviaanse bevolking vertegenwoordigen, niet langer bang zijn voor hun blanke onderdrukker, hem in de ogen kijken en zich vastbesloten tonen om al het mogelijke te doen om zijn staatsgreep te laten mislukken. De reactie van de inheemse volken is zo massaal, zo eenvormig, zo strijdlustig en zo vastbesloten, dat dagen voorbijgaan zonder dat de machtsbalans doorslaat ten gunste van de racistische putschisten en hun Noord-Amerikaanse beschermers.

In een tijd waarin het buurland Chili wordt opgeschrikt door een ongekende volksopstand tegen het neoliberale beleid dat door de bloedige dictatuur van Pinochet werd ingezet en sindsdien meedogenloos wordt toegepast, maakt de opstand van de Boliviaanse bevolking het beeld compleet van een Latijns-Amerikaans land dat op het punt staat te ontploffen. Zeker is, dat nooit eerder de actualiteit is bevestigd van de historische uitspraak van de man die de belangrijkste referentie blijft in de gevechten van de Boliviaanse inboorlingen. Het betreft hier de leider van de democratische volksopstand van 1780, Tupac Katari. Kort voordat hij door de Spaanse tirannen uiteengereten werd, liet hij deze voorspellende waarschuwing uitgaan: Ik zal terugkomen en het zal met miljoenen zijn! [Yorgos Mitralias, 15 november 2019]

*Een staatsgreep met de bijbel in de hand*

Onder de titel De staatsgreep was voorbereid publiceerde Sacha Llorenti Soliz, Boliviaans ambassadeur van de UNO, een stuk in de Washington Post van 19 november 2019. Ook deze tekst is op de site Le Grand Soir integraal te vinden. Ik vertaal daar een aantal fragmenten uit.

President Evo Morales nodigde de OAS [Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten] uit om de resultaten [van de verkiezingen] te controleren. Na de publicatie van het eerste verslag van de OAS stelde de voorzitter voor nieuwe verkiezingen te houden. De putschisten hadden toen al alles voorbereid. Evenwel moet worden opgemerkt dat het voorlopige rapport van de OAS niet kon ontkennen dat Evo Morales de verkiezingen met meer dan 600.000 stemmen had gewonnen. Bovendien waren er al verslagen beschikbaar waaruit bleek dat er geen sprake was geweest van fraude. Desondanks heeft senator Janine ez zichzelf uitgeroepen tot president van Bolivia. En zij zwaaide daarbij met een groot formaat Bijbel. Wat de huidige stand van zaken aangaat, is op te merken: er is een feitelijke regering in La Paz (die van Janine nez) en een constitutionele president verblijft in Mexico-stad (Evo Morales is daar asiel verleend).

De feitelijke regering benoemde een minister van Communicatie. Die dreigt hen die zij pseudojournalisten noemt, te veroordelen voor opruiing. Zijn minister van Binnenlandse Zaken waarschuwde vervolgens dat hij op mensen zal jagen die banden hebben met de Morales regering. Hij vaardigde een decreet uit dat militairen die de demonstraties onderdrukken vrijstelt van strafrechtelijke verantwoordelijkheid; tevens richtte hij zelfs een speciaal orgaan op binnen het bureau van de procureur-generaal om volksvertegenwoordigers te arresteren die beschuldigd worden van subversie. [Over repressie in Bolivia na de coup, zie ook de site GlobalInfo.]

De feitelijke regering steunt op een hybride groep personen, bestaande uit een verscheidenheid van tegenstellingen: van gematigd rechts tot extreemrechts. De laatste stroming heeft haar racistische en separatistische project niet opgegeven. Het wordt geleid door een elite waarvan de belangen rechtstreeks zijn aangetast door de Morales regering. Die elite beschouwt de eliminatie van de latifundios [grootschalige agrarische bedrijven], de nationalisatie van natuurlijke hulpbronnen en strategische ondernemingen als open wonden. Zij is erin geslaagd een aanzienlijk aantal mensen te mobiliseren, wat de regionalistische, religieuze en racistische gevoelens van identiteit heeft versterkt. In deze context heeft manipulatie via sociale netwerken een belangrijke rol gespeeld.

De feitelijke regering van senator ez vertegenwoordigt deze rechtse belangen. Naast de ingevoerde harde repressie, heeft zij reeds aangekondigd om overheidsbedrijven te privatiseren en de exportbeperkingen, die de interne bevoorrading waarborgen, op te heffen. Dit is duidelijk een regering die de weg terug wil vinden naar het neoliberalisme in economische zaken, repressief en autoritair in politieke zaken, regressief en pleitend voor de terugkeer van racistische elites in sociale zaken, en ondergeschikt aan het Witte Huis in buitenlandse beleidszaken. In overeenstemming met de Amerikaanse agenda erkende zij Juan Guaid als de zelfbenoemde leider van Venezuela, terwijl zij Venezolaanse diplomaten en Cubaanse artsen uit Bolivia verbande. [Sacha Llorenti Soliz, 19 november 2019]

----------


## Revisor

*Een staatsgreep om kapitalisme en lithium veilig te stellen*



Andrea Lobo, die onder meer op de site Mondialisation (Centre de recherche sur la mondialation) publiceert, gaat in op wat er door de regering van Evo Morales in de afgelopen 12 jaar is bereikt op sociaaleconomisch gebied. Haar tekst is dan ook meer een opsomming [ik gebruik de tekst van haar van 12 november 2019, zoals die op de site Le Grand Soir is verspreid]. Daarnaast komt zij te spreken over de relatie tussen de Verenigde Staten en de Boliviaanse coupplegers. Daaruit blijkt dat de ambtenaren die Morales tot aftreden dwongen, als Boliviaanse militaire attachs in Washington werkten. Het beleid van de CIA is erop gericht te zoeken naar attachs die aldaar zijn aangesteld (Lobo noemt een aantal hogere gezagsdragers bij naam). Het betreft hoge militairen en politiefunctionarissen die weer samenwerkten met een racistische christelijke en fascistische multimiljonair om Morales ten val te brengen.

De regering van Evo Morales richtte een naamloze vennootschap op om het witte goud van Bolivia, lithium, het essentile metaal voor elektrische autoaccus, te exploiteren. Voordat het project van start kon gaan greep de Verenigde Staten, via de CIA in en lieten neoliberale, christelijke Bolivianen die aan hun kant staan een staatsgreep plegen. De samenzweerders achter de staatsgreep in Bolivia, blijken voor een deel opgeleid te zijn door de Amerikaanse Militaire School (Fort Benning) en hebben als attachs kennis opgedaan in programmas van de FBI (The Gray Zone), leert een zeer uitgebreid artikel over onderwerp van de Amerikaanse universitaire onderzoeker Jeb Spraque, opgenomen op de site Le Grand Soir. Zo zegeviert neokolonialisme en imperialisme met de bijbel in de hand. In vijf eeuwen is er wat dat aangaat nog niets veranderd.

*Verbanning van Cubaanse artsen*

Hierboven werd nog verwezen naar het uit Bolivia verbannen van Venezolaanse diplomaten en Cubaanse artsen. De coupplegers hebben onmiddellijk hun haatgevoelens jegens alles wat naar socialisme ruikt bot weten te vieren en zijn een ware terreur in die richting aan het uit oefenen. Cubaanse artsen die in Bolivia werken zijn gearresteerd waartegen de Cubaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken een Verklaring (van 15 november 2019) heeft uitgebracht [integraal te raadplegen op de site Le Grand Soir]. Aan het item ontleen ik het volgende:

Kort geleden werd de cordinatrice in Bolivia van de Cubaanse Medische Brigade gearresteerd, net als een van haar medewerkers. Voordat Cubaans-Amerikaans extreemrechts in Miami en Trump hun gezamenlijke campagne lanceerden om de Cubaanse medische samenwerking in de wereld (in het kader van de WHO) in diskrediet te brengen (door hen te beschuldigen spionnen, soldaten, enz. te zijn), waren Cubaanse dokters nooit eerder ergens ter wereld het doelwit geweest van aanvallen. De haatcampagne die door het media-apparaat in dienst van het Witte Huis en het Trump-Imperium wordt gevoerd, werpt helaas vruchten af, waar fascisten de macht overnemen, zoals in Bolivia.



Zo werden op 13 november vier leden van de Medische Brigade in El Alto op de terugweg naar hun woonplaats door de politie gearresteerd, nadat ze geld hadden opgenomen bij een bank om de 107 leden van de Brigade te betalen voor hun werkzaamheden en de huur.

Zij werden gearresteerd op basis van een absoluut lasterlijke veronderstelling: dit geld zou gebruikt worden om protesten te financieren. De vertegenwoordigers van de politie en het Openbaar Ministerie hebben na een bezoek aan het hoofdkwartier van de Medische Brigade in El Alto en La Paz echter aan de hand van documenten, personeelslijsten en bankgegevens kunnen vaststellen dat het bedrag samenvalt met het bedrag dat maandelijks regelmatig voor het opgegeven doel wordt opgevraagd. In de Verklaring wordt om hun onmiddellijke vrijlating gevraagd.

Thom Holterman

*Naschrift:*

Gisteravond keek ik naar een verslag van de bijeenkomst van Forum voor Democratie (FvD) op Nieuwsuur. Wie je allemaal voorbij zag komen had banden met rechts en extreemrechts. Daarover geen woordt terwijl het geheel als salonfhig werd gepresenteerd. Er was in Nieuwsuur ook een zogenaamde politiekduider, type dr. Clavan leek mij. In ieder geval ook van hem geen kritisch woord te vernemen. Gelet op de voorgeschiedenis die FvD meedraagt (jacht op linkse docenten bijvoorbeeld), het opgetogen geluid van Nieuwsuur over het grote aantal deelnemers aan de bijeenkomst, zou het mij niet verbazen, dat Nederland door toedoen van FvD kan overkomen wat de Boliviaanse christelijke neoliberale, racistische, coupplegers nu over Bolivia als pest verspreiden.


https://www.globalinfo.nl/Achtergron...emse-bevolking


Ik heb vroeger les gehad van de auteur van bovenstaand artikel. Was een aparte man.

----------


## Revisor

*Reportage Santiago

De inheemse vlag wappert boven de Chileense protesten*


Demonstranten met een Mapuchevlag in Santiago, onder het standbeeld van de Chileense negentiende-eeuwse held generaal Manuel Baquedano. Beeld Reuters

De demonstraties in Chili van de afgelopen twee maanden gaan over meer dan prijsverhogingen. Ze zijn een podium voor inheemse bevolkingsgroepen.

Metka Hagen27 december 2019, 10:50

Midden op de Plaza de Armas in de Chileense hoofdstad Santiago ligt de Spaanse veroveraar Pedro de Valdivia plat op de grond. Zijn beeld, beklad met graffiti, is omver getrokken. Weg met de conquistadores. Geef ons land terug, schreeuwt een groepje demonstranten. Ze dragen handgevlochten hoofdbanden, wijde ponchos en slaan op hun houten trommels.

De boze Chilenen zijn leden van de inheemse Mapuche-gemeenschap; zij beschouwen Pedro de Valdivia, een Spaanse generaal die betrokken was bij de verovering van Chili in de zestiende eeuw, als moordenaar van hun volk. In steden overal in Chili, vooral in het zuiden waar de Mapuche-gemeenschap groot is, zijn standbeelden van onder anderen deze Spaanse veroveraar omvergetrokken. Sommige standbeelden zijn zelfs onthoofd en andere worden, als ze op de grond liggen, met puntige stokken symbolisch aangevallen. 

Zo mengen inheemse bevolkingsgroepen zoals de Mapuche, zich in de aanhoudende protesten die Chili al twee maanden in de greep houden. Die demonstraties begonnen in eerste instantie vooral om economische redenen, als protest tegen de grote ongelijkheid in de samenleving, maar ze zijn inmiddels door de Mapuche aangegrepen om meer (land)rechten te eisen. In steden als Temuco en Concpcion zijn wekelijks grote Mapuche-marsen en -protesten. 

*De witte elite heeft de macht*

Rondom Santiago wonen minder Mapuche, maar ook daar laten ze van zich horen. Wij worden onderdrukt sinds de Spaanse overheersing, zegt Cristian Chiguailaf die doceert aan de Universiteit van Chili. Hij heeft Mapuche-ouders en staat drie keer per week in het centrum van Santiago om te protesteren. De macht in Chili is nog altijd in handen van een beperkte, witte elite van Europese komaf. De overheid steelt ons schaarse land in het zuiden en bouwt er moderne bedrijven op, om winst te maken met onze gronden. Tegelijkertijd schilderen ze ons af als vandalen, terroristen. Het is genoeg geweest, we willen dat de overheid ons grondgebied teruggeeft.

Het grondgebied waar hij op doelt beslaat ongeveer een vijfde van Chili en strekt zich uit tot in Argentini, waar ook veel Mapuche wonen. Maar niet alleen het teruggeven van land staat op de agenda. In de nieuwe grondwet die president Sebstian Piera heeft beloofd, hopen inheemse volken ook op meer erkenning van de staat. Het is cruciaal om de officile erkenning van de inheemse volkeren te bespreken, zegt docent Constitutioneel Recht aan de Universidad Central, Paola Tapia.

*Veranderende inheemse identiteiten*

Raciale en etnische identiteiten liggen in Chili niet vast. Bij de volkstelling van 2017 identificeerde ruim 12 procent van de bevolking zich als inheems. Inmiddels lijkt dat percentage te zijn gestegen. Mapuche vormen de grootste groep binnen de inheemse bevolking, naast Aymara, Quechua Atacameo en Rapa Nui. Het merendeel van de Chilenen beschouwt zichzelf als van Europese komaf. 

Buurland Bolivia heeft al een dergelijke constructie, waarbij de staat de verschillende inheemse bevolkingsgroepen officieel erkent. De voormalige president Eduardo Morales zorgde hiervoor in de grondwet van 2009; sindsdien heet Bolivia officieel Plurinationale Staat Bolivia. Een dergelijke constructie is waar de Mapuche  en andere inheemse groepen in Chili  ook voor strijden. In de huidige grondwet  die stamt uit de tijd van de Pinochet-dictatuur  wordt met geen woord gerept over inheemse volken. 

Het eisenpakket is nog groter: de Mapuche wensen een grotere autonomie binnen hun territoria (sommigen eisen zelfs een eigen staat) en de officile bescherming van inheemse talen en tradities. Daarnaast is parlementaire vertegenwoordiging in de vorm van quota en ook intercultureel onderwijs iets waar de Mapuche om vragen, vertelt Tapia. 

Dit alles komt niet uit de lucht vallen. De Mapuche protesteren al jarenlang voor meer rechten, waarbij het er soms hard aan toe gaat. Meerdere Mapuche-inwoners zijn veroordeeld voor het in brand steken van huizen en kerken, waarbij ook doden zijn gevallen. In het zuiden van Chili zijn regelmatig gewelddadige confrontaties tussen Mapuche en plantagehouders en houtbedrijven. En vorig jaar werd tijdens een mars de 24-jarige Mapuche-activist Camilo Catrillanca doodgeschoten door politieagenten. 

*Meer bewustzijn*

Het draagvlak voor het toekennen van meer rechten voor de Mapuche is onder de Chileense bevolking afgelopen jaren toegenomen. Sowieso is er meer bewustzijn onder inwoners over hun eigen inheemse oorsprong. Uit onderzoeken van de Katholieke Universiteit in Santiago blijkt dat de afgelopen jaren het percentage Chilenen dat zich beschouwt als (deels) Mapuche toe is genomen van 12 procent naar 23 procent  vier miljoen van de in totaal achttien miljoen Chilenen. 

Ondanks de groeiende steun voor de Mapuche onder de bevolking, blijft de kwestie een splijtzwam. Zon 39 procent van niet-Mapuche inwoners is volgens hetzelfde onderzoek voorstander van meer rechten voor de inheemse bevolking. Maar meer conservatieve Chilenen interpreteren de inheemse bevolkingsgroepen nog steeds vanuit een paternalistisch perspectief, in het slechtste geval zelfs als personen die de rechtsstaat aanvallen, vertelt de bekende Mapuche-schrijver en dichter Jaime Huenn.

De protesten zijn echter een nieuwe steun in de rug voor de Mapuche. Hun vlag is onderdeel van de standaarduitrusting voor demonstranten, naast mondkapjes tegen het traangas, en doet tijdens de protesten dienst als een anti-establishment-uiting  ook voor demonstranten die zelf geen Mapuche zijn. Vlakbij het centrale plein in Santiago staat Clay Rapiman, gekleed in een T-shirt in de kleuren van de vlag. Hij houdt een groot metalen handbeschilderd schild omhoog, met Mapuche-afbeeldingen van de zon, maan en sterren. Dit schild gaat me straks beschermen als de protesten grimmiger worden, verklaart hij.

https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/de-i...sten~bf07808e/

----------


## Revisor

*VS zetten 15 miljoen dollar op hoofd van Venezolaanse president*

De Verenigde Staten hebben de Venezolaanse president Nicols Maduro en veertien anderen aangeklaagd wegens narcoterrorisme. Washington looft ook 15 miljoen dollar uit voor informatie die kan leiden tot zijn arrestatie.

Sacha Kester26 maart 2020, 19:23


De Verenigde Staten klagen de Venezolaanse president Nicols Maduro aan wegens 'narcoterrorisme.Beeld AP

De VS beschuldigen Maduro er al langer van een corrupt en wreed regime te leiden  iets dat de president zelf altijd als onzinnig heeft afgedaan. De 57-jarige leider kwam in 2013 aan de macht als opvolger van Hugo Chvez, en wordt sinds 2019 door een heleboel landen, inclusief Nederland, niet meer erkend als het wettige staatshoofd van het berooide land.

Met de aanklacht voert Washington de druk op het Maduro-regime verder op. Eerder werden al economische sancties tegen het land ingesteld en werden alle Venezolaanse bezittingen in de VS bevroren, maar vooralsnog is Maduro niet gezwicht en weigert hij af te treden.

*Naaste medewerkers*

Nu staat er dus 15 miljoen dollar op zijn hoofd, en is er 10 miljoen uitgeloofd voor informatie die kan leiden tot de arrestatie van enkele van zijn naaste medewerkers, onder wie vicepresident Diosdado Cabello. Er lopen ook aanklachten tegen de Venezolaanse minister van Defensie en het hoofd van het hooggerechtshof in Venezuela.

Volgens de Amerikaanse minister van Justitie William Barr heeft het regime van Maduro het land omgevormd tot een criminele organisatie. Zo zou een Venezolaanse luchtmachtbasis zijn gebruikt om cocane naar de VS te smokkelen en steunt het land marxistische rebellengroepen in buurlanden als Colombia.

Het regime van Maduro is doordrongen van corruptie en criminaliteit, stelt Barr. Terwijl het Venezolaanse volk lijdt, vullen Maduro en zijn kliek hun zakken met drugsgeld en de opbrengsten van corruptie.

Maduro behoudt zijn macht dankzij trouwe militairen. De pogingen van oppositieleider en parlementsvoorzitter Juan Guaid om Maduro met buitenlandse hulp tot aftreden te bewegen, zijn vooralsnog op niets uitgelopen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...dent~b5ed37eb/

----------


## Revisor

*Verijdelde coup in Venezuela is cadeau voor Maduro*

De autoritaire Venezolaanse president Nicols Maduro kreeg zondag een waanzinnig cadeau in de schoot geworpen. 

Joost de Vries7 mei 2020, 2:08


Maduro houdt foto's omhoog van Amerikanen die een coup wilden plegen.Beeld EPA

De socialistische leider beweert vaker dat tegenstanders het op zijn leven hebben voorzien, maar dit keer lijkt zijn claim gegrond. De (deels door Amerikanen uitgevoerde) couppoging was echter ontzettend knullig voorbereid en uitgevoerd, en zowel de Amerikaanse regering als de Venezolaanse oppositieleider Juan Guaid ontkennen alle betrokkenheid.

Het Venezolaanse leger onderschepte zondag een groep infiltranten die met boten de Venezolaanse kust probeerden te bereiken. Acht mannen werden gedood, twee zijn gearresteerd. Een dag later zijn nog eens elf mensen opgepakt, onder hen twee Amerikaanse huurlingen. Ze speelden Rambo, zei Maduro. Ze speelden de held.

De verijdelde coup doet inderdaad denken aan een tweederangs actiefilm, daterend uit de hoogtijdagen van het koudeoorlog-genre waarin Amerikaanse spierbonken het in de jungle opnamen tegen communistische vijanden. Maar in deze film trekt de socialistische president aan het langste eind.

Spin in het web is de Amerikaanse ex-commando Jordan Goudreau, eigenaar van het in Florida gevestigde beveiligingsbedrijf Silvercorp USA. Goudreau bevestigde maandag tegenover persbureau Reuters dat de operatie was mislukt en dat de twee gearresteerde Amerikanen onderdeel waren van zijn team. Zijn bedrijf was volgens hem ingehuurd door oppositieleider Guaid voor een bedrag van 213 miljoen dollar met als opdracht om Maduro gevangen te nemen en Venezuela te bevrijden.

Dat geld kwam er niet, toch ging de missie door en werd onmiddellijk in de kiem gesmoord door het regime van Maduro. De regering was vooraf op de hoogte van de boosaardige plannen, stelde de president in een triomfantelijke televisietoespraak.

De missie lijkt vooral een enorme miskleun te zijn geweest van Goudreau, een militair die zijn strepen verdiende in Afghanistan en Irak, maar het afgelopen jaar zichzelf voorbij holde in het Venezolaanse conflict. Hoezeer hij zich vergiste blijkt wel uit het feit dat twee dagen voor de couppoging persbureau AP in een diepgravend stuk het uiteenvallen van Goudreaus plan om Maduro omver te werpen reconstrueerde.

Op basis van tientallen bronnen beschrijft AP hoe Goudreau een jaar geleden in de Colombiaanse hoofdstad Bogot de voormalige Venezolaanse legerleider Cliver Alcal ontmoette. Ze troffen elkaar kort na de mislukte poging van oppositieleider Guaid om het leger aan zijn kant te krijgen. Alcal beraamde vanuit Colombia een plan om met militaire middelen de macht te grijpen. Goudreaus Silvercorp ging de driehonderd gedeserteerde Venezolaanse militairen training geven in schamele kampen in de Colombiaanse jungle.

Ingewijden vertelden aan AP dat Goudreau destijds inderdaad contacten had binnen de regering van Donald Trump en in het team van Guaid, maar dat die contacten in de loop van vorig jaar afhaakten omdat ze de plannen van de ex-militair niet geloofwaardig vonden. Alles viel in duigen toen oud-generaal Alcal zich eind maart (van dit jaar) overgaf aan de Amerikaanse autoriteiten. Hij zit sindsdien vast op verdenking van medeplichtigheid aan grootschalige drugssmokkel, dezelfde Amerikaanse beschuldiging die Maduro boven het hoofd hangt.

Maar Goudreau zette door. Twee dagen nadat AP in groot detail zijn coupplannen had ontleed, koersten enkele boten met bewapende mannen af op de kust van Venezuela, ten noorden van hoofdstad Caracas. Ze werden opgewacht door de militairen van Maduro, acht van de tien moesten het met de dood bekopen. Goudreau verspreidde diezelfde dag een video op sociale media waarin hij verkondigde dat op meerdere plekken in Venezuela militaire cellen werden geactiveerd. Naast hem zat ex-officier Javier Nieto Quintero, die eveneens het leger opriep de kant van de rebellen te kiezen.

De opstand bleef uit, meer mannen werden opgepakt. Vervolgens probeerde Goudreau met woorden de actie nog wat op te vijzelen, maar ook dat mislukte. Hij stelde in meerdere interviews dat de strijd doorging, toonde een miljoenencontract dat zou zijn getekend door Guaid en bevestigde dat de twee gearresteerde Amerikanen onderdeel waren van het complot.

Hij had president Maduro geen grotere dienst kunnen bewijzen. Venezuela verkeert al jaren in een diepe crisis, de coronapandemie heeft de schaarste van alle basisvoorzieningen - water, eten, elektriciteit, benzine - verder vergroot. De verijdelde coup is een welkome afleiding van Maduros falende beleid.

In de zeven jaar dat Maduro aan de macht is, sinds het overlijden van Hugo Chvez in 2013, is Venezuela weggegleden in economische malaise. De huidige president is even autoritair als zijn voorganger, maar mist diens charisma. Chvez gebruikte veertien jaar lang oliegeld voor sociale programma's, en won daarme de steun van de arme Venezolanen. In de afgelopen jaren is de olieproductie in Venezuela en de prijs van olie gekelderd. Miljoenen Venezolanen zijn de armoede ontvlucht, onder meer naar buurland Colombia.

*Kat en muis*

Begin vorig jaar riep parlementsvoorzitter en oppositieleider Juan Guaid zichzelf uit tot rechtmatig president van Venezuela. Zijn claim wordt erkend door meer dan vijftig landen, waaronder de VS en Nederland. Maar Guaid slaagde er niet in om het leger te overtuigen zijn kant te kiezen. Hooggeplaatste militairen die dankzij Maduro machtige (en lucratieve) posities bezetten bleven de president trouw. Sindsdien speelt kat Maduro met muis Guaid, die nog wel speldenprikken uitdeelt maar geen nieuwe couppoging heeft ondernomen.

De Amerikaanse avonturier Goudreau heeft Maduro van verse munitie voorzien: een cht moordcomplot van de Amerikanen en de binnenlandse oppositie tegen de president. Het deert Maduro niet dat Trump en Guaid stellig ontkennen iets met Goudreau te maken te hebben, de Venezolaanse staatsmedia kunnen hier maanden mee vooruit.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...duro~beffa739/

----------


## Revisor

Airan Berry en Luke Denman kort na hun aanhouding. Foto: screenshot YouTube

Analyse - Lode Vanoost 

*Mislukte coup tegen Venezuela logisch onderdeel VS-agenda in Latijns-Amerika*

VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Pompeo ontkent elke 'directe' betrokkenheid bij de mislukte poging van huurlingen om Venezolaans president Maduro naar de VS te ontvoeren. De rechtse oppositie twijfelt na deze zoveelste flater aan de houdbaarheid van hun zelfverklaard interimpresident Juan Guaid. Ondanks deze mislukking blijft de VS een gevaarlijk en vastberaden tegenstrever in de regio. Trump zet het Latijns-Amerikaans beleid van zijn voorganger Obama verder.

vrijdag 22 mei 2020 19:15
*
Spread the love*
De feiten zijn bekend. In de voorbije weken hebben een 60-tal huurlingen, voor het merendeel naar buurland Colombia gevluchte Venezolaanse soldaten, een poging gedaan om Venezuela clandestien binnen te dringen. Hun plan was volgens verklaringen van onder meer twee voormalige paracommando’s uit de VS om een luchthaven in de buurt van de hoofdstad Caracas tijdelijk te bezetten, Maduro te ontvoeren en op een vliegtuig richting VS te zetten.

_URGENTE | Al momento de la captura de ocho presuntos miembros de la #OperacionGedeon, cuerpos de seguridad del estado venezolano grabaron este video. pic.twitter.com/e7kIlljH39_
_— rika Ortega Sanoja (@ErikaOSanoja) May 11, 2020_
Een en ander liep vrij snel faliekant af voor de deelnemers. Voor de meesten onder hen – er zijn vermoedens dat nog een dertigtal anderen niet werden gevonden – eindigde hun avontuur nog voor ze voet aan wal zetten. Een aantal van hen werden na enkele dagen in de regio opgepakt.

Uit documenten van het Amerikaanse veiligheidsbedrijf Silvercorp blijkt dat de hele operatie was opgezet, voorbereid en goedgekeurd in samenspraak met zelfverklaard interimpresident Juan Guaid en zijn naaste medewerkers, tijdens gesprekken in Colombia.
*
Guaid ontkent, medewerkers bevestigen*

Guaid ontkent elke betrokkenheid, maar krijgt niet eens al zijn medestanders achter zich om te ontkennen. Een aantal van hen gaven bovendien tegenstrijdige verklaringen. Zo beweerden zij wl met de betrokkenen gesproken te hebben, maar te hebben afgehaakt voor er van enige concrete toezegging sprake was, omdat het Amerikaans bedrijf “niet betrouwbaar” werd bevonden.

Enkele van Guaid’s voormalige voorstanders zijn sindsdien in de VS bij het ministerie van buitenlandse zaken gaan pleiten voor “een verandering van koers en een ander leiderschap”. Het zegt alles over de machtsverhoudingen en de echte beslissingsstructuur achter Juan Guaid dat Venezolaanse politici in de VS aan VS-ambtenaren toestemming gaan vragen om zijn vervanging te overwegen.

Meerdere voormalige medestanders van Guaid willen hem weg. Daar zijn meerdere redenen voor. Om te beginnen was Guaid nooit de favoriete kandidaat van de rechtse oppositie om in januari 2019 interimpresident te worden. De rechtse oppositie in Venezuela wordt al twintig jaar gekenmerkt door twee karakteristieken: een diepe minachting en haat voor president Hugo Chvez en zijn kiezers, het arme en lagere middenklassegedeelte van de Venezolaanse bevolking, een gedeelde haat die grotendeels wordt geneutraliseerd door heftige interne vetes om de macht en door systemische corruptie.

Toen de rechtse partijen in 2015 voor het eerst in 16 jaar terug een meerderheid behaalden in het Venezolaans parlement raakten zij in een bittere strijd verwikkeld voor de verdeling van de parlementaire bestuursmandaten. Bij gebrek aan n leider die alle rechtse partijen kon samenbrengen werd een beurtrol afgesproken voor het voorzitterschap van het parlement.
*
Guaid, vierde reservekandidaat*

Op 1 januari 2019 was het de beurt aan de partij Voluntad Popular (VP-Volkswil) – nominaal sociaal-democratisch, in werkelijkheid extreem-rechts nationalistisch1, een van de kleinere partijen in het rechtse kartel van de MUD (Mesa de la Unidad Democrtica – Rondetafel van de Democratische Eenheid). VP-partijvoorzitter Leopoldo Lpez zit echter in huisarrest voor zijn aandeel in de gewelddadige acties van 2014 en 2015. De tweede en derde man van de partij zijn evenmin onbeschikbaar omdat ze worden vervolgd voor corruptie.


Tijdens de eerste persconferentie na zijn ‘eedaflegging’ klaagde Guaid de repressie van de vrije meningsuiting aan. Ze werd live uitgezonden op 17 Venezolaanse tv- en radiozenders… Foto: twitter @ShaggiVzla

Zo werd Juan Guaid op 1 januari 2019 parlementsvoorzitter, in de maand dat de oppositie in samenspraak met de VS-ambassade had gepland de eedaflegging van president Maduro als ongeldig te verklaren wegens beweerde verkiezingsfraude. Op basis van een Grondwetsartikel dat de onmogelijkheid vaststelt van de president om te regeren, legde parlementsvoorzitter Guaid de eed af als interimpresident.

De Grondwet bepaalt dat de interimpresident een mandaat heeft van 90 dagen om nieuwe verkiezingen te organiseren. Guaid is sindsdien reeds 16 maanden zelfverklaard interimpresident. Hij wordt officieel erkend door 50 VN- lidstaten (nog 15 andere hebben hun steun aan hem toegezegd maar hebben de diplomatieke betrekkingen met de regering van president Nicols Maduro niet verbroken). De VN zelf en de overige 143 VN-lidstaten erkennen nog steeds president Maduro.
*
Onbekend en onbemind*

Guaid was op het ogenblik van zijn eedaflegging onbekend in Venezuela buiten zijn kiesdistrict Vargas in de deelstaat La Guaira. Bij de voorverkiezingen voor deelstaatgouverneur van La Guaira in zijn district Vargas haalde hij 18,1 procent van de stemmen als kandidaat voor zijn partij VP. In 2015 werd hij verkozen tot n van de twee leden van het federale parlement voor Vargas met 26,01 procent van de stemmen, op de kartellijst MUD van de rechtse oppositiepartijen.

Het verhaal dat de oppositie ophing in de VS – die hem enkele minuten na zijn eedaflegging reeds erkenden – was dat het ‘regime’ van Maduro snel in elkaar zou klappen en dat de bevolking massaal achter hen zou staan. Er bleek niets van te kloppen.


Op 12 februari 2014 was Juan Guaid – hier tijdens een meeting naast partijleider Leopoldo Lpez – nog vierde viool in zijn partij. Foto: panampost

Ondanks de sinds 2013 verslechterde economische situatie – veroorzaakt door een combinatie van dalende olieprijzen, verkeerde economische beslissingen en zware economische sancties door de VS – was Maduro begin 2019 nog steeds zeer populair bij naar schatting n derde van de bevolking, niet toevallig de armere Venezolanen in de steden en op het platteland. Dat is geen meerderheid, maar de MUD is eveneens slechts goed voor ongeveer n derde van de bevolking. Tussenin bevind zich de rest van de bevolking die enerzijds Maduro wel beu is maar allesbehalve heil ziet in de rechtse politici van de MUD en al helemaal niet in de controversile figuur van Guaid.

Aanvankelijk kon Guaid nog grote manifestaties van alle partijen in de MUD rond zich verzamelen – net als Maduro – maar zijn gebrek aan charisma en autoriteit binnen de rechtse oppositie en een aantal tactische blunders hebben wat hij aanvankelijk aan populariteit had vergaard laten wegsmelten als sneeuw voor de zon. Slechts 20 procent van de bevolking steunt zijn voorstel voor een militaire invasie van de VS om Maduro af te zetten. De overige 80 procent zijn zeker niet allen volgers van Maduro, maar willen in geen enkel geval een buitenlandse invasie, laat staan door de VS.
*
Politieke flaters*

Guaid stapelde sinds zijn eedaflegging de politieke flaters op elkaar. Toen zogenaamde VS-hulpkaravanen in Colombia klaar stonden om in de Colombiaanse grensstad Cucut de grens over te steken liet hij zich ter plaatse niet zien (hoewel hij dan in Colombia was). Hij was zo lomp om foto’s van zichzelf toe te laten met leiders van paramilitaire doodseskaders in Colombia. Vervolgens trad hij niet op toen de door hem aangeduide Venezolanen in Colombia de VS-steunfondsen verbrasten. Die lieten de enkele honderden soldaten die waren gedeserteerd naar Colombia aan hun lot over, in plaats van hen met die fondsen te helpen. Een poging tot staatsgreep enkele maanden later met een aantal militairen mislukte compleet, de hele operatie bleek genfiltreerd door Maduro-getrouwe militairen.

Op 22 februari 2019 liet Guaid zich fotograferen met Albeiro Lobo Quintero en John Jairo Durn, leiders van Los Rastojos (‘de stoppels’), een berucht Colombiaans doodseskader en drugshandelbende. Foto: twitter @wilcan91

Volgens de Venezolaanse media in privbezit van de oligarchie – na 20 jaar Chvez en Maduro nog steeds goed voor meer dan 80 procent van het totale mediabereik – en zowat alle westerse media os Maduro een ‘autoritaire president’. Hij heeft Guaid nog steeds niet aangehouden. Sindsdien blijkt dat Maduro via zijn vertegenwoordigers zelfs gesprekken heeft gehad met Guaid, zonder enig resultaat. Ondertussen heeft Guaid geen meerderheid meer achter zich in het parlement en is hij uit zijn partij VP gestapt.

In Washington heeft men ondertussen begrepen dat het beeld dat de rechtse oppositie tegen Maduro ophing van hun kansen op regime change zwaar waren overdreven. Toch blijft Guaid met de regelmaat van de klok verklaren dat de “overwinning van de democratie” nabij is. Na zestien maanden klinken zijn verklaringen steeds holler.

----------


## Revisor

*Een aangekondigde coup*

Berichten van president Maduro dat Guaid en zijn medestanders een gewelddadige coup aan het voorbereiden waren, werden maandenlang in de binnen- en buitenlandse pers weggelachen. Ook als spint de entourage van Maduro er meer van dan er waarschijnlijk in zit, toch valt uit de vaststaande feiten af te leiden dat een en ander niet zomaar een klungelige operatie van een paar misnoegde ex-soldaten was, zonder toezicht van hogerhand.


Ernesto Samper. Foto: Twitter @MinComercioN

De Amerikaanse krant Miami Herald  een krant in Florida, waar de meeste Venezolaanse vluchtelingen in de VS wonen  pakte uit met documenten die aantonen dat Guaid wel degelijk intensief betrokken was bij de planning van deze operatie. Advocaten van Silvercorp herinnerden Guaid er aan dat hij een eerste voorschot van 1,5 miljoen dollar nog niet betaald had zoals voorzien in het contract van 16 oktober 2019. Het contract voorzag een uiteindelijk bedrag van meer dan 200 miljoen dollar, dat onder meer zou worden betaald met olieopbrengsten na de machtsovername. Medestanders van Guaid stellen dat dit niet gebeurde omdat Silvercorp er niet in was geslaagd de beloofde 800 huurlingen aan te werven voor de operatie.

Voormalig Colombiaans president Ernesto Samper (1994-1998) beschuldigt zijn eigen land van directe betrokkenheid bij de hele operatie. Pogingen tot destabilisering vanuit Colombia gaan echter echter reeds veel langer door en zijn onder huidig president Duque nog toegenomen.

*Philip Agee*

Pompeo was voor hij op 26 april 2018 minister van buitenlandse zaken werd 17 maand directeur van het Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), de buitenlandse inlichtingendienst. Tijdens zijn periode als CIA-directeur zei hij een aantal zaken die er geen twijfel over doen bestaan dat illegale geheime operaties in het buitenland om vijandige regimes af te zetten zijn geprefereerde modus operandi zijn.

Pompeo verklaarde toen openlijk dat liegen en bedriegen over CIA-activiteiten toegelaten en raadzaam is omdat de doelstellingen dat rechtvaardigen. Bovendien kondigde hij een heksenjacht aan tegen de Philip Agees van de 21ste eeuw.

Eigen foto

Philip Agee (1935-2008) was een voormalig CIA-agent die in 1975 het boek Inside the CIA  A Diary publiceerde. Daarin legde hij zijn medewerking uit aan politieke ondermijning in Brazili, Mexico, Uruguay en Ecuador. In zijn boek toonde hij hoe de CIA onder dekking van de plaatselijke VS-ambassade regeringen en instellingen infiltreerde, afluisterde, chanteerde, dubbelspionnen betaalde, persagentschappen, media en individuele journalisten bewerkte met misleidende en valse informatie om politici die hen niet beviel te saboteren, te bedreigen en te laten vermoorden door doodseskaders. Ook legerofficieren, vakbondsleiders, academici werden omgekocht of bedreigd, naargelang de situatie. Agee was niet de enige CIA-klokkenluider in die periode maar wel de meest uitgesproken en meest gedetailleerde.

Een van de zaken die Agee aantoonde was dat alle operaties van de CIA zo werden georganiseerd dat zelfs eventuele lekken niet naar de originele bron konden leiden, zodat de president altijd kon ontkennen dat er iets gaande was of dat de VS er niets mee te maken had (wat in het jargon plausible deniability werd genoemd). De CIA diende officieel enkel voor het verzamelen van inlichtingen voor de bepaling van het Amerikaanse buitenlandse beleid.
*
Geheime operaties met wisselend succes*

Niet alle geheime operaties die de CIA sinds zijn oprichting in 1947 heeft georganiseerd kenden succes. De lijst wl gelukte operaties, militaire staatsgrepen, gemanipuleerde verkiezingen, politieke moorden is echter indrukwekkend. Onderzoeksjournalist William Blum (1933-2018) inventariseerde in zijn boeken The CIA  a forgotten history (1986) en Killing Hope  US Military and CIA Interventions Since World War II (1995) 55 geheime operaties in evenveel landen die meerdere jaren duurden.

Zijn lijst begon met het saboteren van eerlijke verkiezingen in Itali in 1947-1948 omdat de communisten dreigden te winnen, na hun populaire en essentile deelname aan het verzet tegen Mussolini en Hitler, de staatsgreep van de sjah in Iran in 1953, staatsgrepen in Chili, Haiti, Indonesi, Guatemala, de jarenlange samenwerking met Mobutu in Zare tot de staatsgrepen tegen president Aristide van Hati in 1986 en 1994.

Zijn opzoekingswerk gaat niet verder dan 1995 maar meer recente gelukte staatsgrepen in Paraguay en Honduras en de mislukte staatsgreep van 2002 tegen Hugo Chvez in Venezuela dragen allen de kenmerken van CIA-initiatieven zoals Agee en Wolf ze in hun boeken beschreven. Ook de hele operatie om president Lula uit de verkiezingen te houden in Brazili heeft de typische methodes van de CIA.

De ministers van president Trump delen zijn openlijk taalgebruik, dat fel contrasteert met de omfloerste retoriek van Democratische en Republikeinse presidenten voor hem. Pompeo en Trump ontkenden alleen directe betrokkenheid bij de mislukte operatie in Venezuela. Dat mag worden genterpreteerd als een gecodeerde knipoog van steun aan de medestanders in Venezuela n als waarschuwing dat het nog lang niet voorbij is.

----------


## Revisor

*Tanende overmacht*

Deze episode kenmerkt echter een verschuiving in de machtsverhoudingen tussen de VS en Latijns-Amerika in het algemeen. Die was al merkbaar onder Obama. De VS kan blijkbaar niet meer zomaar zijn wil opleggen, zelfs niet aan zijn trouwste bondgenoten. Alleen in de kleinere en zwakke staten als Honduras, Paraguay en Ecuador lukt dat nog. Toen Trump in 2019 een militaire invasie van Venezuela voorstelde met een coalitie van Latijns-Amerikaanse landen weigerden zowel rechtse als linkse presidenten, op buurland Colombia na.

Braziliaans vice-president Hamilton Mouro. Foto: Palacio do Planalto/ CC BY 2.0

Toen Braziliaans president Jair Bolsonaro verklaarde dat hij aan een dergelijke invasie zou meewerken sprak zijn vice-president Hamilton Mouro, voormalig generaal, hem dezelfde dag nog tegen. Er was volgens Mouro geen sprake van dat VS-troepen vanop Braziliaanse bodem Venezuela zouden mogen aanvallen. Mouro is allesbehalve een linkse rakker maar een extreem-rechtse militair met openlijke sympathie voor de militaire dictatuur (1964-1985). Hij behoort echter tot een nieuwe generatie militairen die niet zomaar bereid zijn aan het lijntje van Washington te lopen. Eerder eist hij een gelijke plaats van Brazili op naast de VS.

De regering in Washington poogt met steeds strengere sancties alsnog president Maduro ten val te brengen. De snelle erkenning van Guaid door 50 landen, hoofdzakelijk de VS, Canada, de EU en een aantal Latijns-Amerikaanse landen heeft de VS en zijn bondgenoten na 16 maanden in een lastig parket gebracht. Zo heeft ook Belgi nu een Venezolaans ambassadeur – een zekere Maria Ponte – die geen enkele consulaire dienst kan verlenen aan Venezolanen in Belgi of aan Belgen die naar Venezuela willen, waardoor Belgi ook geen enkel officieel diplomatiek contact kan hebben met de feitelijke regering van Maduro (die nog altijd door een meerderheid van 143 VN-lidstaten wordt erkend).
*
De echte reden voor dit alles is bekend*

Venezuela heeft zware interne problemen. Huidig president Maduro heeft het bestuur van zijn voorganger overgenomen, zonder de zeer hoge olieprijzen en onder een wurgende economische blokkade. Hij erfde daarbij ook de systemische tekortkomingen van het chavismo. De officieel beleden argumenten om Venezuela zo zwaar te isoleren houden echter geen steek.

Grafiek drugshandel naar VS in 2017. Grafiek: US Coast Guard

Om vervalste verkiezingen aan te vechten kunnen de VS beter bij Hati, Honduras, Brazili, Paraguay en Bolivia aankloppen. Gebrek aan democratie, geen respect voor de mensenrechten? Idem. Het meest belachelijke argument is de strijd tegen drugshandel. Venezuela, buurland van Colombia? Wie beweert om deze redenen tegen Venezuela te strijden, maar zwijgt over die andere landen, strijdt niet voor democratie en mensenrechten maar tegen Venezuela.

De echte reden waarom Venezuela wordt gedemoniseerd is bekend. De winsten van de aardolie in Venezolaanse bodem moeten terug naar hun rechtmatige eigenaars in New York, Miami, Londen en Parijs en naar de met hen collaborerende elite in Venezuela. Voormalig veiligheidsadviseur John Bolton bevestigde dat openlijk in een interview, nogmaals een voorbeeld van parler vrai onder Trump dat schril afsteekt met vorige presidenten. Wat dit laatste betreft maakt Trump het verschil, voor het overige is zijn beleid de logische verderzetting van dat van zijn voorgangers. Het valt zelfs niet uit te sluiten dat een president Hillary Clinton nog harder zou zijn opgetreden dan Trump. Wat Democratisch tegenkandidaat Joe Biden betreft, die staat over Venezuela op dezelfde lijn.

Operatie Gideon is niet de eerste en niet de laatste poging om de ‘natuurlijke orde’ in Venezuela te herstellen.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...tijns-amerika/

----------


## Revisor

President-elect Luis Arce is positief maar blijft realistisch. "Een nieuwe staatsgreep mag je niet uitsluiten". Foto: Screenshot YouTube RedFish

Opinie - Lode Vanoost 

*Overwinning MAS en terugkeer Morales naar Bolivia historische mijlpaal voor Latijns-Amerika, kaakslag voor VS*

*Afgezet president Evo Morales keert op 9 november, een dag na de eedaflegging van politiek bondgenoot Luis Arce, terug naar Bolivia. De massale overwinning van hun partij MAS in de eerste ronde dankzij een jaar politieke mobilisatie tegen brutale repressie is een historische mijlpaal in de Latijns-Amerikaanse geschiedenis. De hegemonie van de VS wordt andermaal fel verzwakt, maar is nog lang niet verslagen.*

donderdag 29 oktober 2020 17:06

Het gonsde al enkele dagen van geruchten in de Boliviaanse hoofdstad La Paz – de stad met de prachtige naam ‘de vrede’ – maar het wordt een zekerheid. Op 9 november keert Evo Morales, bijna exact een jaar na zijn uitdrijving door het leger – terug naar Bolivia. Het is zelfs mogelijk dat hij reeds een dag vroeger komt en op de eedaflegging van Luis Arce tot president aanwezig zal zijn.

In de voorbije dagen heeft de rechter die een proces had gestart tegen hem voor corruptie, alle klachten ingetrokken. Een aantal hogere legerofficieren komen naar buiten met verklaringen dat ze pal ‘achter de instellingen’ staan, een weinig subtiele manier om te beweren dat ze nooit akkoord zouden zijn geweest met de actieve steun van het leger aan het huidige regime van zelfverklaard interimpresident Jeanine ez.
*
Het regime voelt de bui hangen*

President-elect Arce heeft reeds aangekondigd dat hij de diplomatieke relaties met Venezuela en Cuba gaat herstellen en de verstoorde relaties met Argentini zal rechtzetten. Hij gaat tevens de Cubaanse dokters laten terugkomen die tot voor de coup actief waren in de arme volkswijken van de steden en in de afgelegen landelijke gebieden.

Bovendien zal hij een onderzoek laten starten naar de bloedbaden van Senkata en Sacaba (zie Regime Bolivia drukt neoliberale agenda door met moordende repressie). De immuniteit die zelfverklaard president ez had toegekend aan leger en politie voor hun repressie zal hij niet erkennen. De medestanders van ez voelen blijkbaar de bui hangen, want de VS-ambassade heeft in de voorbije dagen 350 aanvragen voor een visum gekregen.

Op 15 en 19 november 2019 werden in Senkata, een wijk in de stad El Alto, naast de hoofdstad La Paz, en in de stad San Pedro de Sacaba telkens 11 betogers doodgeschoten door leger en politie. Zij protesteerden tegen de niet-erkenning van de resultaten van de verkiezingen op 20 oktober 2019, tegen de afzetting van president Evo Morales door het leger en tegen de ‘eedaflegging’ van zelfverklaard interimpresident ez.

_Interview met Luis Arce op 19 oktober, de dag na de verkiezingen van 18 oktober 2020 (Spaans, Engelse ondertitels – 5:46):

_



Haar openlijk racistische verklaringen – en haar politieke verleden op dit vlak – tegen de inheemse volkeren en haar antisociale hervormingen en privatiseringen, de brutale repressie, haar openlijke steun aan paramilitaire doodseskaders, haar weigering ook om op te treden tegen het geweld van extreemrechtse leiders en hun volgelingen verwezenlijkten het omgekeerde van wat ze nastreefde.

De bewegingen rond de partij van Morales en Arce, de Movimiento al Socialismo (MAS), verenigden zich terug in een politieke mobilisatie die nieuwe verkiezingen op 18 oktober kon afdwingen. Uiteindelijk won MAS-kandidaat Luis Arce met meer stemmen dan de historische overwinning waarmee Evo Morales in 2006 voor het eerst was verkozen.
*
Er was nooit electorale fraude in 2019*

Enkele maanden later kwamen The Washington Post en The New York Times met het bericht dat er nooit sprake was geweest van electorale fraude en dat Morales wel degelijk de eerste ronde had gewonnen met meer dan 40 procent en meer dan 10 procent verschil tegen tweede kandidaat Carlos Mesa.

De beweringen van de Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten (OAS) bleken op drijfzand te berusten. Het waren nochtans de rapporten van de OAS die wereldwijd werden aanvaard als de ultieme bewijzen van fraude. Wie die rapporten zelf las en zich niet beperkte tot paste/copy van de internationale persagentschappen wist het echter onmiddellijk.

Morales werd verjaagd op basis van een gecreerde (en goed voorbereide) perceptie (zie Artikel The New York Times over Bolivia is geen ‘kritische berichtgeving’ en Hoe de OAS staatsgreep Bolivia mee organiseerde).

De VS, daarin gevolgd door de EU en alle Latijns-Amerikaanse landen met een rechtse staatsleider, erkenden desondanks onmiddellijk het regime van ez. Morales werd onder doodsbedreiging door het leger op een vliegtuig naar Mexico gezet en vestigde zich daarna in Argentini.

De dubbelzinnigheid van deze snelle erkenning werd het meest frappant aangetoond door dit laatste land. Daar was nog zetelend rechts president Macri verslagen door links tegenkandidaat Fernandez, maar die legde pas later de eed af. Macri erkende het regime onmiddellijk, wat door zijn opvolger Fernandez na zijn eedaflegging onmiddellijk werd omgedraaid.
*
Beter resultaat dan in 2019*

Een jaar later, na een ongekende mobilisatie van alle maatschappelijke krachten, won Arce overtuigend met 55,11 procent van de stemmen. Carlos Mesa verkreeg 28,83 procent, een verlies van 7,68 procent tegenover 2019.

Deze klinkende overwinning was een verrassing voor voor- en tegenstanders van Morales en Arce. Arce scoorde hoger dan alle peilingen. Carlos Mesa, de tweede sterkste kandidaat, had nog tot het laatste moment gehoopt op een resultaat waarbij Arce minder dan 50 procent zou halen en hij minder dan 10 procent lager zou scoren, waarna hij volledig rechts achter zich zou krijgen voor een overwinning in de tweede stemronde.
*
Een beschamende kaakslag voor de regering van de VS*

De grote morele verliezer in dit alles zijn de VS. Al hun voorbereidingen om de verkiezingen van 2019 te laten mislopen, al hun goed voorbereide adviezen aan het coupregime – in de eerste plaats de razendsnelle privatisering van overheidsbedrijven en de mijnbouw – zullen worden teruggedraaid door de nieuwe president.

Een tweede morele verliezer zijn de internationale mainstream media. Die hebben zich vanaf dag n zonder enige nuancering en zonder minimale pogingen tot eigen bronnenonderzoek achter de versie van het coupregime geplaatst.

Het is echter nog veel te vroeg om definitief victorie te kraaien, maar de VS leden in ieder geval een beschamende nederlaag. Wat nu in Bolivia gebeurt weerklinkt luid in de straten van Venezuela, Ecuador, Brazili, Chili, Argentini, Mexico en zal de bevolking daar inspireren.

_Wat de Boliviaanse bevolking ons leert, is dat strijden voor een andere wereld – in veel moeilijkere omstandigheden dan hier – van alle tijden is en nooit hoeft te worden opgegeven, niet ginder, niet hier.
_De strijd is echter verre van voorbij. Eerder dan deze democratische overwinning voluit te erkennen zullen de VS en zijn bondgenoten zich concentreren op de aanpak ten tijde van Morales (en van Rafael Correa in Ecuador, Lula en Rousseff in Brazili, Chvez in Venezuela). Minimaliseren en/of verzwijgen van de sociale vooruitgang, concentreren op de fouten – die er onvermijdelijk altijd zijn – en ze uitvergroten, stoken van politieke oppositie.

Niemand met de voeten nuchter op de grond zal beweren dat Morales en zijn linkse tijdgenoten in andere Latijns-Amerikaanse landen perfect waren. Integendeel, net als iedere andere democratische regering – zoals we dat doen in eigen land – moet ook president Arce kritisch bekeken worden (voor een zeer grondige kritische analyse van de goede en slechte kanten van Morales’ beleid, zie Minder MAS als partij en meer ‘beweging naar het socialisme’?).

In afwachting kan ieder medemens met het sociale hart op de juiste plaats – links – alleen maar blij zijn met dit goede nieuws. Zoals Amerikaans historicus Howard Zinn ooit zei: “Sociale strijd is altijd zinvol. Soms zie je de resultaten niet, dikwijls is er zelfs achteruitgang, soms duurt het jaren maar zelfs dan is sociale strijd zinvol, altijd.”

Wat de Boliviaanse bevolking ons leert, is dat strijden voor een andere wereld – in veel moeilijkere omstandigheden dan hier – van alle tijden is en nooit hoeft te worden opgegeven, niet ginder, niet hier.



https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...kslag-voor-vs/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*"Overwinning MAS en terugkeer Morales naar Bolivia historische mijlpaal voor Latijns-Amerika, kaakslag voor VS"*

Een "mijlpaal voor Latina Amerika" is behoorlijk aangedikt. Het is leuk voor Bolivia, in het bijzonder de aanhangers van Evo en natuurlijk voor Evo zelf. De Argentijnen, Chilenen etc. hebben er niks mee. Het is ieder voor zich. Nationale trots speelt hier een belangrijke rol. Soms zijn er lokale conflicten tussen de staten die niet duiden op een gemeenschapsgevoel. Dus een kleine juridische overwinning voor Evo als een mijlpaal voor de hele groep landen weggezetten slaat gewoon nergens op. Trouwens een van de ergenissen hier is dat er veel in Chili gestolen auto's de grens over gaan naar Bolivia. Deze auto's daar gewoon rondrijden met chileens kenteken welke als gestolen geregisteerd staat. Het is ook heel eenvoudig om voor een gestolen voertuig in Bolivia legale papieren te verkrijgen. Bolivia wil niet meewerken die auto's terug te sturen naar Chili. Dat was vooral ook toen Evo nog president was. Zo zijn er een hele reeks conflicten met Bolivia. Niet echt een toffe jongen. Evo kan zich trouwens niet meten met een man als Pepe Mujica.

.

----------


## Revisor

Nu ook nog de rechtse Amerikaanse neoliberale zetpion in Brazilie, door hem wordt de Amazone oerwoud nog sneller vernietigd.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Nu ook nog de rechtse Amerikaanse neoliberale zetpion in Brazilie, door hem wordt de Amazone oerwoud nog sneller vernietigd.


Ja daar ben ik het mee eens. Vreselijk hoe al vele tientallen jaren het oerwoud vernietigd wordt. Onder alle regeringen trouwens.

----------


## Revisor

*Coup in Peru* 



Door: Kees Gepubliceerd: 12 november 2020

In Peru neemt de spanning in heel het land in snel tempo toe, na de afzetting door het door rechts gedomineerde parlement van de president Martn Vizcarra, net nadat die maatregelen had genomen tegen corruptie door de elite.

Martn Vizcarra is vervangen door de grootgrondbezitter en parlementsvoorzitter Manuel Merino, die ook achter de afzetting van Vizcarra zat.

Vizcarra is populair onder het armere deel van de bevolking, hij is niet heel progressief maar wel consequent tegen de zelfverrijking van de rijke bovenlaag van het land, en ook serieus met milieu en natuur bezig. Zijn situatie doet denken aan die van Zelaya in Honduras, die ook afgezet werd omdat hij tindens zijn regeerperiode steeds progressiever werd.

Zijn anti-corruptiemaatregelen zat de business as usual elite dwars en na verschillende eerdere pogingen hebben ze hem via een stemming in het parlement afgezet.

Tekenend voor de nieuwe illegale regering is dat de extreemrechtse zakenman cospiracy freak en voormailg minister van Defensie ntero Flores Aroz tot premier is benoemd.

Meer nieuws later, op dit moment zijn er in veel delen van het land protesten waar politie hard tegen optreedt en er dreigt er een bloedbad tegen degenen die de straat op komen.

Zie oa. in The Guardian

Spaanstalige bronnen waar alles goed te volgen is, zijn oa: 

https://ojo-publico.com/ 

https://www.servindi.org/peru 

https://lamula.pe/ (een platform voor onafhankelijke journalisten) 

Mainstream maar redelijk goed is https://larepublica.pe/



https://www.globalinfo.nl/Nieuws/coup-in-peru

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *"Oorzaak coups: In Zuid-Amerika worden presidenten die ingaan tegen westers(e) beleid afgezet"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coup Peru
> 
> In Peru neemt de spanning in heel het land in snel tempo toe, na de afzetting door het door rechts gedomineerde parlement van de president Martn Vizcarra, net nadat die maatregelen had genomen tegen corruptie door de elite.
> ...


Waarom in deze topic. Is er een bewijs dat het "Westen" achter deze coup in Peru zit?

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*@Revisor*

Zit het Westen achter de staatsgreep in Peru?

----------


## Revisor

Meerdere betogingen in Boliviaanse steden eisen bestraffing van de daders van de slachtpartijen van Senkata en Sencaba. Foto: Bolivia TV

Analyse - Vijay Prashad, Globetrotter, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Bolivia slaagt er in onafhankelijk te blijven, ondanks vuile trucs van de VS

*De recente aanhouding van Jeanine ez, zelfverklaard interimpresident van het Boliviaanse coupregime, is een rechtvaardiging van de strijd van de Boliviaanse bevolking. De reactie van de regering-Biden daarentegen was een waarschuwing tegen het "antidemocratische gedrag" van de nieuwe Boliviaanse regering. Een krachtige analyse van Vijay Prashad.  

dinsdag 13 april 2021 13:03 

*Spread the love*

De sentimenten in Bolivia voor en tegen de staatsgreep van november 2019, lopen voorspelbaar langs klassenlijnen. De meer welgestelde bevolkingsgroepen vonden dat het socialistische beleid van de regering van president Evo Morales, die van 2006 tot 2019 aan de macht was, hun autoriteit aantastte.

Deze bevolkingsgroepen konden Morales niet via de stembus afzetten omdat zijn herverdelingsbeleid razend populair was bij de rest van de bevolking. Morales won drie verkiezingen, elk met een beslissend mandaat: 53,74 procent in 2005, 64,08 procent in 2009 en 61,36 procent in 2014.

Er werd druk uitgeoefend om te voorkomen dat Morales opnieuw zou deelnemen aan de verkiezingen van 2019, maar dat mislukte. De oppositie probeerde de verkiezingen van oktober 2019 te ondermijnen door ze als frauduleus af te schilderen, met de steun van de Amerikaanse regering. Met groen licht van Washington DC keerde het leger zich vervolgens, zonder harde bewijzen, tegen Morales en stuurde hem in ballingschap.
*
Coupregime*

Morales werd vervangen door een onbeduidende extreemrechtse politica, Jeanine ez, die interim-president werd. Er werd hard opgetreden tegen Morales partij, de Beweging voor Socialisme (MAS) en Morales werd gedwongen Bolivia te verlaten.

Vrijwel onmiddellijk daarna zei de toenmalige Amerikaanse president Donald Trump dat de staatsgreep de democratie vrijwaart. Terwijl het geweld van de coup zich verspreidde, beschreef de Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Mike Pompeo dit als Bolivias politieke overgang naar democratie. Pompeos verklaring werd afgelegd op 21 november 2019.

Twee dagen voor Pompeos verklaring, werden door soldaten onder het gezag van ez twee gedocumenteerde bloedbaden aangericht onder MAS-aanhangers in Senkata en Sacaba (in de buurt van El Alto) (zie Regime Bolivia drukt neoliberale agenda door met moordende repressie, nvdr.).
_

Begrafenis van slachtoffers in Senkata. Foto: Twitter @camilateleSUR

_De dag na de moordpartijen, en de dag vr de verklaring van Pompeo, berichtte The New York Times over de moordpartijen in Senkata. Dat maakte geen verschil voor ez, wiens minister van Defensie Luis Fernando Lpez, de moorden ontkende (er is niet n kogel afgevuurd, zei hij), of voor Pompeo. Dit soort staatsgreep was business as usual voor Washington DC.

De Boliviaanse bevolking was echter niet van plan zijn democratische rechten op te geven. Ze organiseerde zich tegen het regime van ez, dat keer op keer nieuwe verkiezingen probeerde uit te stellen. Uiteindelijk, een maand voor de verkiezingen van oktober 2020, haakte ez zelf af vanwege haar beschamend lage peilingen.
De MAS won met 55,10 procent van de stemmen onder leiding van Luis Arce en David Choquehuanca. President Arce blies daarop de MAS-agenda nieuw leven in om de belangen van de Boliviaanse bevolking te behartigen en Morales keerde triomfantelijk terug naar het land.

*Geen straffeloosheid voor staatsgrepen*

Geen enkele staatsgreep kan voorbij zijn zonder acties om het vertrouwen in de instellingen te herstellen en te voorkomen dat de coupplegers ongestraft blijven. Daarom hebben de Boliviaanse autoriteiten, na een juridische procedure, op 13 maart 2021 een twaalftal personen gearresteerd, grotendeels de politieke leiders van de staatsgreep.

Er werden ook arrestatiebevelen uitgevaardigd tegen militaire officieren die hun grondwettelijke bevoegdheid hadden overschreden. De meest in het oog springende arrestatie, was die van ez. Zij tweette: De politieke vervolging is begonnen. Er werd tevens een arrestatiebevel opgesteld tegen generaal Williams Kaliman, die Morales had aangespoord af te treden.

Het is veelzeggend dat twee van de personen die gearresteerd zouden worden  minister van Defensie Luis Fernando Lpez en minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Arturo Murillo  hun toevlucht hebben gezocht in de VS. Yerko Nez Negrette, een andere minister die schreeuwde over een jacht op voormalige ministers, is verdwenen.

Niet lang na de arrestatie legde de nieuwe VS-minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Antony Blinken een verklaring af waarin hij waarschuwde voor het antidemocratische gedrag van de Boliviaanse regering.

Het is belangrijk hier even bij stil te staan: Blinken, minister van Buitenlandse Zaken van Amerikaans president Joe Biden, heeft geen kritiek op de staatsgreep van november 2019, maar op de arrestatie van de coupplegers in maart 2021.

Trump zei dat de coup de democratie in stand houdt, en nu zegt Blinken dat het juridische proces tegen de coupplegers antidemocratisch is. Het woord democratie heeft zijn betekenis verloren wanneer het wordt uitgesproken door VS-regeringsfunctionarissen.
*
Groep van bevriende naties*

De regering-Biden zet grotendeels het brede VS-beleid voort om superioriteit over de landen van de wereld na te streven. De eenzijdige en illegale sancties van de Amerikaanse regering tegen meer dan dertig landen, gaan hand in hand met het promoten van een beleid van regimeverandering tegen landen als Venezuela en Iran. Blinkens uitspraak over Bolivia geeft de continuteit aan tussen de regeringen van Trump en Biden.

Geen wonder dat zeventien landen, waaronder Bolivia, in 2019 een nieuwe groep hebben gevormd. Die wil de methodiek aanpakken waarmee sommige landen, zoals de VS, het VN-Handvest hebben ondermijnd.
Deze Groep kwam voor het eerst samen in juli 2019 in de rand van de bijeenkomst van de Niet-Gebonden Beweging (Non Aligned Movement  NAM) in Caracas, Venezuela. Dit was vr de staatsgreep in Bolivia. De pandemie verstoorde het proces van de opbouw van de groep, die in maart 2021 opnieuw opdook bij de VN.
Versterking van het multilateralisme is essentieel, zei de minister van Buitenlandse Zaken van Venezuela Jorge Arreaza. Tot de leden van de groep behoren ook China en Rusland, beiden permanente leden van de VN-Veiligheidsraad, wat dit proces meer gewicht geeft.

Mohammad Marandi, docent aan de Universiteit van Teheran, verklaarde aan Vijay Prashad, auteur van dit artikel, dat deze groep een tegengif is voor de grote problemen die momenteel bestaan met de VN, zoals het ondemocratische karakter van de organisatie dat het Zuiden ernstig benadeelt. De VS en haar bondgenoten, zei hij, negeren in toenemende mate de huidige wereldorde en het VN-handvest.

Carlos Ron, Venezuelas viceminister van Buitenlandse Zaken voor Noord-Amerika, zei tegen Prashad dat de groep een beslissende stap is ter ondersteuning van multilateralisme en internationaal recht, op een ogenblik dat de mensheid wordt geconfronteerd met de ernstigste uitdagingen in de geregistreerde geschiedenis.

Deze uitdagingen omvatten de klimaatverandering en de toegenomen ongelijkheid. Volgens Venezuela en Bolivia is deze groep, aldus Carlos Ron, een mechanisme om de volkeren te verdedigen tegen de dreigingen van hybride oorlogsvoering, waaronder sancties en staatsgrepen vallen. Diplomatie, samenwerking en solidariteit, zei Carlos Ron, zijn de enige sleutels om vooruit te komen.

Bolivia heeft dus besloten om op te treden tegen de coupplegers. De Amerikaanse regering gebruikt die actie nu om de regering van president Arce te delegitimeren. Platforms als deze groep zouden wel eens essentieel kunnen blijken als kanaal voor Bolivia om haar verhaal te vertellen en niet verstikt te worden door de informatieoorlog van Washington, een vitaal onderdeel van de regime change-strategie._

Despite US dirty tricks, Bolivia is finding a way to stay independent werd vertaald door LDP. Dit artikel werd geproduceerd door Globetrotter. Vijay Prashad is Indiaas historicus, redacteur en journalist, hoofdredacteur van Globetrotter en van LeftWord Books, directeur van het Tricontinental Institute for Social Research. Hij is senior non-resident fellow aan het Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies, Renmin University of China. Hij heeft meer dan 20 boeken geschreven, waaronder The Darker Nations en The Poorer Nations. Zijn laatste boek is Washington Bullets met een inleiding van Evo Morales.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ucs-van-de-vs/_
_

----------


## Revisor

Pedro Castillo. Foto: elpaisano.pe

Analyse - Lode Vanoost

*Inmenging VS in verkiezingen Peru bedreigt democratisch resultaat*

*Terwijl president Biden zich beklaagt over Russische inmenging in verkiezingen in de VS zet VS-ambassadeur Lisa Kenna in zijn naam haar inspanningen verder om de erkenning van de verkiezingsoverwinning van Pedro Castillo in Peru zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen, met als ultieme doel rechtse verliezer Keiko Fujimori alsnog ‘verkozen’ te krijgen.* 

vrijdag 25 juni 2021 11:32

Dat links kandidaat Pedro Castillo met slechts 13,41 procent van de uitgebrachte stemmen in de eerste ronde van 11 april 2021 voldoende stemmen behaalde om als sterkste kandidaat door te dringen naar de tweede stemronde was voor vriend en vijand een verrassing. Tijdens de verkiezingscampagne werd hij in de peilingen nog als kansloos gezien. Minder verrassend was dat rechts tegenkandidate Keiko Fujimori[1] met 11,34 procent eveneens door kon gaan naar de tweede stemronde op 6 juni.

Keiko Fujimori. Foto: Nstor Soto Maldonado/CC

Beide kandidaten hebben deze kans gekregen omdat aan linker- en rechterzijde samen 18 kandidaten deelnamen aan de eerste ronde. Geen enkele van deze kandidaten werd als een kanshebber gezien. Tien van de 18 kandidaten behaalden meer dan 5 procent. Deze versplinterde uitslag maakte het mogelijk dat twee kandidaten die samen slechts 24,75 procent behaalden, amper een kwart van de opgedaagde kiezers, konden doorgaan naar de tweede ronde.

Tijdens die tweede ronde op 6 juni kwamen 74,57 procent van de geregistreerde kiezers opdagen, bijna 5 procent meer dan tijdens de eerste ronde op 11 april. Pedro Castillo behaalde uiteindelijk nipt 50,13 procent, amper 44.240 stemmen meer dan tegenstander Keiko Fujimori.

Alle buitenlandse waarnemers erkennen de eerlijkheid van de stembusgang en het correcte verloop van de tellingen. Toch heeft de nationale overheidscommissie voor de verkiezingen (Jurado Nacional de Elecciones, JNE) bijna drie weken later nog steeds de uitslag niet officieel bevestigd.
*
Electoral lawfare, made in USA*

Daar is slechts n reden voor. Keiko Fujimori blijft met de regelmaat van de klok klachten indienen voor beweerde electorale fraude, waarvan ze de volledige behandeling eist door de JNE. De teller staat op meer dan 130 klachten voor 800 geclaimde gevallen van fraude.

Daarvoor heeft ze een team van juristen ter beschikking en onbeperkte financile middelen. In de hoofdstad Lima alleen werkt een team van 30 juristen de klok rond om de resultaten in vraag te stellen. Die juristen waren reeds door haar aangeworven voor de eerste ronde en hebben de bedoeling de eedaflegging van Castillo zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen en het resultaat aan te vechten in de rechtbanken.


Pro-Castillo-betogers voor de kantoren van de overheidsdienst voor verkiezingen JNE in Lima. Foto: greenleft.org.au

Voor deze hetze krijgt Fujimori de openlijke steun van VS-ambassadeur Lisa Kenna. Zij is voormalig adviseur van Trumps minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Mike Pompeo, werkte eerder voor de buitenlandse inlichtingendienst CIA en was hoge ambtenaar van Buitenlandse Zaken in Irak.

Via Peruviaans advocaat Fernando Rospigliosi staat het team van Fujimori in dagelijks contact met de VS-ambassade, waar ze advies krijgen over de te volgen strategie. Voor dit alles krijgen ze de verzekering dat de VS deze rechtszaken naar de buitenwereld zal verdedigen als ‘’bescherming van de democratische rechtsgang’.

De tijden dat de VS zich konden permitteren een democratische verkiezing die hen niet beviel gewoon te verhinderen door het land binnen te vallen zijn al lang voorbij. Ook openlijke steun aan militaire staatsgrepen is moeilijk geworden – hoewel het in Honduras nog lukte in 2009, na de spectaculaire mislukking in Venezuela in 2001.

De staatsgreep van 2019 in Bolivia was een mengvorm van oude tactieken en nieuwe methodes: met druk van het leger werd een ‘juridisch’ proces in gang gezet dat echter slechts een jaar lang stand wist te houden.

In Peru valt het gevaar voor een militaire staatsgreep niet uit te sluiten, maar de VS mikken toch vooral op de nieuwe methode van ‘lawfare’, het manipuleren van de verkiezingen en het politieke proces door middel van rechtszaken met medewerking van collaborerende rechters – waarvan er in Peru voldoende voorradig zijn.

Het is een methodiek die haar efficintie reeds heeft bewezen in Paraguay, waar president Fernando Lugo werd afgezet door het parlement op basis van beweerde grondwettelijke overtredingen. Deze strategie was meest succesvol in Brazili. Ondertussen zijn voldoende gegevens openbaar gemaakt die aantonen dat de VS rechtstreeks een hand had in de processen tegen Lula da Silva, om te verhinderen dat hij zou deelnemen aan de presidentsverkiezingen in 2018.
*
Militaire staatsgreep is niet onmogelijk*

Peru heeft in vergelijking met andere Latijns-Amerikaanse landen relatief weinig militaire staatsgrepen gekend, in 1962, 1968 en 1975. Alleen die van 1968 was een staatsgreep tegen een verkozen president, die van 1962 en 1975 waren interne machtsgrepen van militairen tegen andere militairen. Alle drie operaties hadden wel de volledige steun van de VS met elkaar gemeen.

In 1992 pleegde president Alberto Fujimori tijdens het tweede jaar van zijn eerste verkozen mandaat een ‘burgerlijke staatsgreep’. Met goedkeuring van de legertop kondigde hij de noodtoestand af, ontbond het parlement, hief de grondwet op en zuiverde het gerechtelijk apparaat van alle rechters en magistraten die hem niet loyaal waren. Geen enkele van deze beslissingen had een wettelijke basis. Hierop volgde 8 jaar autoritair bewind waarbij naar schatting meer dan 3.000 politieke tegenstanders werden vermoord.

Voor het ogenblik zit Fujimori een levenslange straf uit voor zijn terreurbewind tijdens deze staatsgreep en voor meerdere omkoopschandalen. Een van de eerste programmapunten voor Keiko Fujimori als president is dan ook een gratieverlening aan haar vader.

Ze kan dan tevens de rechtszaak tegen haarzelf voor corruptie laten annuleren, waarvoor ze anders zelf tot 30 jaar gevangenisstraf riskeert. De poging om het resultaat van 2021 aan te vechten is voor haar dus niet alleen politiek belangrijk, het gaat over haar persoonlijke toekomst.

De VS zouden nooit dulden dat een links tegenkandidaat doet wat Fujimori nu doet. Er moet ook niet aan worden getwijfeld dat onze media vol zouden staan van verontwaardiging wanneer links kandidaat Castillo als verliezer op deze manier de resultaten zou hebben aangevochten. De huidige gang van zaken is daarentegen non-nieuws.
Of haar poging alsnog zal lukken blijft twijfelachtig. Nog geen enkele van de klachten die al werden behandeld hebben tot wijziging van de uitslag geleid. Ze werden telkens verworpen bij gebrek aan bewijzen en/of bewijzen dat de stembusgang en de tellingen in de betrokken kiesbureaus correct zijn verlopen. De strategie die de VS haar aanraadt is die van de uitputting.

Door de eedaflegging van Pedro Castillo telkens weer uit te stellen – normaal gezien moet die doorgaan op 28 juli, op de nationale feestdag van de onafhankelijkheid – hoopt zij voldoende politieke instabiliteit te creren om nieuwe verkiezingen te eisen. Ook een militaire staatsgreep ‘om de orde te herstellen’ mag niet worden uitgesloten.


Keiko Fujimori in betere tijden met haar vader Alberto Fujimori. Foto: infolatam.com

Het hoeft geen betoog dat de VS nooit zouden dulden dat een links tegenkandidaat zou doen wat Fujimori nu doet. Er moet ook niet aan worden getwijfeld dat onze media vol zouden staan van verontwaardiging als links kandidaat Castillo op deze manier de resultaten zou hebben aangevochten als hij de verliezer was geweest. De huidige gang van zaken is daarentegen non-nieuws.

Pedro Castillo komt nauwelijks correct aan bod in de commercile media van Peru. Desondanks domineren zijn kiezers de straat, met dagelijkse betogingen en meetings. De manier waarop rechtse boegbeelden als auteur Mario Vargas Llosa de plattelandsbevolking stigmatiseren omdat ze voor Castillo hebben gestemd is zelfs voor Peru van een ongezien laag niveau.
*
De strijd is verre van gestreden*

Zelfs als Castillo de eed kan afleggen op 28 juni is de strijd verre van gestreden. Hij heeft geen meerderheid in het parlement. Hij heeft vooral gewonnen omdat zijn kiezers in geen geval Fujimori wilden. Hij werd verkozen met de helft van de stemmen. Peru blijft met andere woorden een zeer verdeeld land.

Als president zal Castillo tevens moeten opboksen tegen vijandige media, tegen een overheidsapparaat, justitie en leger die grotendeels achter Fujimori staan (al was het maar omdat ze zelf vrezen voor corruptieprocessen).
De kiezers van Fujimori in de tweede ronde hebben echter evenmin met volle overtuiging voor haar gestemd. Ze haalde in de eerste ronde amper 11,34 procent. Ook voor hen was een keuze ‘in geen geval die andere’.

Castillo heeft al bij al een nog zeer vaag links imago, mist ervaring, zegt ondoordachte dingen tijdens zijn toespraken en is op ethisch vlak zeer conservatief, maar met hem als president krijgt Peru in ieder geval een kans om te breken met de huidige semi-feodale maatschappelijke orde.
Het worden nog zeer spannende dagen voor Peru.

*Note:*

[1] De grootouders van Keiko Fujimori, dochter van president Alberto Fujimori (1990-2000), emigreerden uit Japan in de jaren 1930.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...sch-resultaat/

----------


## Nederlandertje

Lula doet volgende verkiezingen weer mee in Brazili

----------


## Revisor

Straatprotest tegen de regering in Managua op 24 april 2018. Foto: Public Domain

Opinie - John Perry,  Economy for All,  DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk 

*Waarom het VS-beleid tegen Nicaragua tot mislukken gedoemd is*

Critici die de dreiging met gewelddadige regime change door de VS in Nicaragua ontkennen staan lijnrecht tegenover zij die de corruptie en het machtsmisbruik niet erkennen als oorzaken van de politieke crisis. Nog veel anderen kijken vertwijfeld toe. Amerikaans journalist John Perry woont in de Nicaraguaanse stad Masaya. Hij gelooft niet in de goede bedoelingen van de VS en baseert zich voor zijn analyse op decennia brutale inmenging en steun voor de pro-westerse dictaturen door de VS. 

dinsdag 27 juli 2021 16:35 

*Spread the love*

Na de VS-Russische top in juni, sprak president Biden blijkbaar niet ironisch toen hij een vraag beantwoordde over buitenlandse inmenging in verkiezingen. Hij zei toen: Laat ik dit duidelijk maken. Hoe zou het zijn als de VS door de rest van de wereld werd gezien als een directe immenger in de verkiezingen van andere landen en iedereen zou dat weten?
_

Stephen Kinzer. Foto: Kenneth C. Zirkel/CC BY-SA 4:0

_Uiteraard is het net dat wat de wereld denkt. De VS zijn tussenbeide gekomen in niet minder dan 81 verkiezingen tussen 1946 en 2000, waarvan meerdere in Latijns-Amerika. Bidens retorische vraag ontmaskert een fundamenteel gebrek in de vorming van het buitenlands beleid van de VS. Waarom zijn hun leiders niet in staat in te schatten hoe gewone mensen de VS-acties in hun landen aanvoelen, waarvan ze de gevolgen ondergaan?

Laat ik proberen die onkunde in te vullen vanuit het perspectief van Nicaragua, meer dan een eeuw onderwerp van VS-interventies. Eerst wat geschiedenis. Volgens Stephen Kinzer (journalist van de New York Times, zie foto, nvdr) was de afzetting door de VS van verkozen president van Nicaragua Jos Santos Zelaya in 1909 het eerste voorbeeld van regime change door de VS in Latijns-Amerika. Daarna bezetten de VS-mariniers het land tot 1933, waarna nationale held Augusto Sandino hen eruit smeet.

De moord op Sandino in 1934 leidde tot 45 jaar brutale dictatuur, waar de VS medeplichtig aan was. De Sandinistische revolutie van 1979 bracht daar een einde aan, waarna president Ronald Reagan de Contra-troepen sponsorde wiens wreedheden, in combinatie met een blokkade door de VS, leidden tot de nipte nederlaag van president Ortega in 1990.

Toen Ortega in 2007 werd herverkozen werd de inmenging van de VS hervat onder de noemer promotie van democratie. Zoals William Robinson (socioloog en journalist in Nicaragua in de jaren 1980, zie boekcover, nvdr) heeft aangetoond betekent dat in praktijk destabiliserende maatregelen waaronder sancties, propagandacampagnes in de internationale media, paramilitaire acties, geheime operaties en veel meer. In 2018 beschreef journalist Benjamin Waddell de VS-inmenging van de VS in Nicaragua als de fundamenten leggen voor een opstand.
_


_In 2018 deed de bevolking van Nicaragua een vreedzame oproep tot verandering, volgens het VS-ministerie van buitenlandse zaken.Voor de meeste Nicaraguanen, zelfs zij die tegen de regering zijn, was de couppoging van april 2018 allesbehalve vreedzaam. De economie viel drie maanden stil en vernietigde de bestaande veiligheid in het land.

Ik woon in Masaya, een van de meest getroffen steden, en ondervond persoonlijk de vernietigingen: huizen van vrienden werden afgebrand, openbare gebouwen vernietigd, gewapende bende bedreigden iedereen die eruitzag als een supporter van de regering. Twee vrienden die het magazijn van de gemeente verdedigden toen het werd leeggeroofd, werden zelf gekidnapt en gefolterd, een van beiden zo erg dat zijn arm moest worden geamputeerd.
Pogingen tot dialoog mislukten, maar de rust werd hersteld in juli 2018 toen de politie en vrijwilligers de wegblokkades opbraken van criminele elementen die de steden tot stilstand hadden gebracht. Hoewel dit geweld door een aantal mensenrechtenorganisaties werd bestempeld als door de staat gesponsord, werden deze acties  waarbij de politie de opdracht kreeg slachtoffers zoveel mogelijk te beperken  door de meeste mensen opgelucht onthaald. Honderden personen werden gearresteerd, maar 493 van hen die schuldig waren bevonden aan het geweld, werden toch vrijgelaten in juni 2019 onder een voorwaardelijke amnestie.

De regering begon een grootschalig heropbouwprogramma, investeerde in wegen, scholen, hospitalen en woningen, zowel om de economie te stimuleren als om een gevoel van normaliteit te promoten. Nicaragua werd daarna terug een van de veiligste landen van Latijns-Amerika. Tot in 2020 opnieuw drie rampen toesloegen: COVID-19 in maart en twee orkanen in november. Hoewel de economie opnieuw zwaar werd getroffen werd de schade toch beperkt: Nicaragua kende een van de kleinste inkrimpingen van het bnp in Latijns-Amerika over het voorbije jaar.

Hebben de VS het herstel geholpen in wat nog steeds het tweede armste land van Latijns-Amerika is? Neen. Van de 88 miljoen dollar cash en andere hulp voor de Centraal-Amerikaanse landen voor de bestrijding van de pandemie kreeg de regering van Nicaragua niets. Nicaragua is tevens een van de weinige Latijns-Amerikaanse landen die tot geen vaccins heeft gekregen van de VS.

Integendeel, de VS-sancties hebben internationale instellingen zoals de Wereldbank afgeschrikt om te investeren in het land tot ze dat toch begonnen te doen als reactie op de pandemie. Dit alles betekent niet dat de VS helemaal geen geld stuurde naar Nicaragua. Nadat de pogingen tot regime change in 2018 waren mislukt, hebben de VS nog meer fondsen naar het land verstuurd in de aanloop naar de verkiezingen van november 2021. Een voorbeeld: een programma van 2 miljoen dollar met de naam RAIN (Responsive Assistance in Nicaragua) heeft als doelstelling de ordelijke transitie van het huidige regering van president Ortega naar een regering toegewijd aan de rechtstaat, burgerlijke vrijheden en een vrij burgerlijke maatschappij.

Dergelijke acties zullen eerlijk gezegd weinig impact hebben op het verkiezingsresultaat. Met nog drie maanden te gaan tonen de opiniepeilingen een stabiele steun voor de regering van Ortega (in het midden van juni 2021 62,8 procent van de personen die bereid zijn te gaan stemmen), in vergelijking met 22,8 procent voor de oppositie. Opiniepeilingen tonen ook aan dat de gebeurtenissen van 2018 en de recente interventies van de VS nog fris in het geheugen van de mensen zitten en dat ze geen terugkeer willen van het gewelddadige conflict, dat ze buitenlandse inmenging verwerpen en voorrang geven aan economische groei boven alle andere problemen._

Dora Mara Tllez. Foto: CC BY-SA 3:0

_Net daarom waren de meeste Nicaraguanen die ik er over aansprak onverschillig voor de recente aanhoudingen van oppositie-activisten, ook al kregen die heel veel aandacht in de buitenlandse pers, of ze verwelkomden ze. Heel wat van de aangehouden personen, waaronder voormalige sandinisten zoals Dora Mara Tllez die de wegblokkades in Masaya organiseerden werden gelinkt aan het geweld van 2018. Meerderen onder hen waren naar de VS gereisd om strengere sancties te bepleiten tegen hun eigen land. Een van de aangehouden personen, journalist Miguel Mora, had opgeroepen om de familie van Ortega te kidnappen en besprak in radioprogrammas hoe ze best konden vermoord worden.

De mensen hier vragen zich ook af waarom de VS eigen wetten heeft tegen buitenlandse inmenging in de verkiezingen en 535 mensen heeft aangehouden voor de aanval op het Capitool in januari 2021 en er tegelijk tegen is dat Nicaragua gelijkaardige acties onderneemt tegen personen die buitenlands geld ontvangen of de regering proberen omver te werpen. Overigens, terwijl de EU het voorbeeld van de VS heeft gevolgd met het treffen van sancties, plant de organisatie Europese wetgeving die buitenlandse benvloeding van verkiezingen inperkt op dezelfde manier al de nieuwe wetten van Nicaragua.

Een aantal feiten die het buitenlands beleid van de VS in een ander perspectief plaatsen. Nicaragua is volledig open voor de VS-markt: het land drijft meer handel van de VS dan eender welk ander land in Centraal-Amerika en laat VS-bedrijven zoals Cargill en Walmart toe op zijn grondgebied. De stabiliteit en veiligheid hebben tot gevolg dat weinig Nicaraguanen het land ontvluchten, terwijl uit (buurlanden) Honduras, El Salvador en Guatemala meer dan 2 miljoen mensen zijn gevlucht naar de VS sinds 2014.

Heel Centraal- en Zuid-Amerika worstelt met de pandemie, maar volgens het Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation in Washington heeft Nicaragua het laagste sterftecijfer van Centraal-Amerika, met minder druk op de hospitalen dan de omringende landen. Ondanks de weigering tot hulp door de VS heeft het land zich niet tot China gekeerd voor vaccins, zoals El Salvador, maar onderhoudt het zeer sterke banden met VS-bondgenoot Taiwan.

In de VS-rechtbanken wordt Honduras beschreven als een narcostaat, waar de regeringsleden de productie en verscheping van cocane naar de VS faciliteren. Nicaragua is daarentegen meer effectief dan zijn buurlanden in het tegenhouden van scheepsladingen drugs uit Zuid-Amerika. De VS fulmineren tegen de beweerde schendingen van de mensenrechten in Nicaragua, maar negeren tegelijk de vreselijke schendingen van de mensenrechten in Honduras, El Salvador en Guatemala (the northern triangle countries).

Tijdens een top met de ministers van buitenlandse zaken van Centraal-Amerika in juni 2021 drong (VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken) Anthony Blinken er bij hun regeringen op aan te ijveren voor de verbeteringen van de levens van de bevolking in hun landen met rele, concrete maatregelen. Nicaragua kan op dat vlak een leider worden genoemd in de regio.

In een bilaterale ontmoeting met Blinken riep de minister van buitenlandse zaken van Nicaragua op tot een vriendschappelijke, respectvolle en gelijkwaardige relatie tussen soevereine staten. De VS doet er goed aan deze uitgereikte hand van vriendschap te schudden, de pogingen voor het herstel van de democratie stop te zetten en opnieuw te overwegen waarom het zo lan heeft geduurd vooraleer een deel van de vaccins die het aan Latijns-Amerika heeft gegeven naar Nicaragua werden gezonden._


independentmediainstitute.org

Why U.S. Policy Toward Nicaragua Isnt Working werd op 20 juli 2021 gepubliceerd door het platform Economy for All van het Independent Media Institute, een progressief niet-commercieel medium in de VS, dat een gratis nieuwsbrief verspreidt. John Perry leeft in Masaya, Nicaragua, vanwaar hij schrijft over Centraal-Amerika voor o.a. The Nation, de London Review of Books, openDemocracy, de Council on Hemispheric Affairs.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...en-gedoemd-is/_
_

----------


## Revisor

Foto: USAID

Opinie - Manuel Zelaya, Lois Prez Leira, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Meerdere ngos onderdeel VS-pogingen tot regime change in Latijns-Amerika

*Linkse krachten zijn verdeeld over Nicaragua, enerzijds veroordelen zij de interne corruptie en het machtsmisbruik, anderzijds klagen zij de pogingen aan van de VS om terug een extreem-rechts post-Somoza-regime te installeren. Manuel Zelaya, zelf als democratisch verkozen president van Honduras afgezet in 2009 met een door de VS gesteunde staatsgreep, kiest de kant van de Nicaraguaanse regering. Hij ziet een breder probleem voor heel Latijns-Amerika.

donderdag 21 oktober 2021 13:45

Het budget dat de VS-regering via het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken en USAID (de overheidsorganisatie voor internationale ontwikkeling) voorziet voor democratiseringsprogrammas in Cuba zal in 2022 20 miljoen dollar bedragen, evenveel als in 2021. Lokale ngos zullen verantwoordelijk zijn voor het doorgeven van deze interventionistische actie op het terrein.

Hoewel zij geacht worden het middenveld te vertegenwoordigen mogen niet alle ngos over n kam worden geschoren of op hetzelfde niveau worden geplaatst. De afgelopen jaren werd een aantal van deze organisaties en hun financiering ter discussie gesteld door de regeringen van Hugo Chvez en Nicols Maduro (Venezuela), Rafael Correa (Ecuador), Evo Morales (Bolivia) en Andrs Manuel Lpez Obrador (Mexico), om er maar een paar te noemen.

Momenteel staan ze in het middelpunt van een hevige controverse tussen de VS, de EU en de westerse mainstream media enerzijds en de Nicaraguaanse regering van Daniel Ortega anderzijds.

Namens de Internacional Antiimperialista de los Pueblos (Anti-imperialistische Internationale van de Volkeren1) heeft Manuel Zelaya, de centrumlinkse ex-president van Honduras, die in 2009 met een (door de VS ondersteunde) staatsgreep ten val werd gebracht, zich onlangs over deze kwestie uitgesproken:
*
Manuel Zelaya*

Vanaf de jaren 1980 verschenen ter plaatse, met de opkomst van het op uitbuiting gebaseerde neoliberalisme, organisaties waarvan, althans in theorie, werd verwacht dat ze de ontstane kloof tussen de publieke en de priv-sfeer zouden dichten.

Deze niet-gouvernementele organisaties (ngos), die aanvankelijk onpartijdig leken, hebben zich ontpopt tot zelfverklaarde politieke gangmakers van het maatschappelijk middenveld. Ze legitimeren een ongebreidelde opmars van de mondialisering en de vrije markt._

Manuel Zelaya (l), in 2009 nog president van Honduras, met president van Brazili Luis Lula Inacio da Silva. Foto: Agncia Brasil/CC BY-SA 3:0

_Toen in Latijns-Amerika progressieve krachten door verkiezingen aan de macht kwamen, zoals in Nicaragua het geval was met Daniel Ortega die met zijn Sandinistisch Bevrijdingsfront uiteindelijk meer dan 70 procent van de stemmen haalde (op 6 november 2016), hebben deze organisaties zich gericht op het strategisch en politiek onder controle houden van de samenleving, met als doelstelling dat wat in de VS eufemistisch regime change heet.

De structuren aan de top, de VS of de EU, installeerden een aantal luxueuze stichtingen die deze hele ngo-machinerie moeten voeden. De grootste van deze stichtingen verstrekken ongeveer 80 procent van alle fondsen die wereldwijd door ngos worden beheerd.

Meestal hebben deze stichtingen geen directe band met de begunstigde organisaties, die ter plaatse fungeren als beheerder van de ontvangen middelen. Op die manier bestaat er een netwerk van internationale ontwikkelingsorganisaties zoals USAID, NDI2, IRI, NED en andere westerse overheidsinstellingen die interventies financieren waarvan de voornaamste doelstellingen kennelijk zouden zijn: armoedebestrijding, versterking van democratische waarden, bevordering van goed bestuur, mensenrechten, transparantie, rechtvaardigheid en goed beheer van de overheidsfinancin.

Uit bovengenoemde netwerken zijn honderden ngos voortgekomen, die het politieke leven die de lokale gemeenschappen overspoelen en een soort parallel overheidsapparaat creren, aangestuurd door grote communicatiemedia en netwerken.

Deze ngos worden op een kunstmatige manier hoofdrolspelers in het politieke leven, pogen enerzijds het optreden van progressieve regeringen te ondermijnen en anderzijds te verhinderen dat linkse projecten kunnen ontstaan die aanspraak maken op deelname aan het staatsgezag en zich verzetten tegen het bedrog van de vrije markt.

Dit enorme tentakel van nepmachten bevordert een specifiek verborgen agenda die de richting bepaalt die de publieke opinie volgens hen hoort te nemen. Het is dan ook niet verrassend dat zij in 2009 in Honduras de staatsgreep actief en openlijk hebben gesteund, zoals steeds met behulp van een anticommunistisch discours ter verdediging van de democratie.

----------


## Revisor

_

Operatie Condor. Karikatuur: Latuff

_Deze organisaties beschikken over aanzienlijke middelen. Zij hebben zich tot taak gesteld de staat te vertellen wat ze hoort te doen, waarbij ze zover gaan dat ze de plaatselijke politiek zelf delegitimeren, terwijl hun strijd tegen socialistische bevrijdingsbewegingen zelf ronduit politiek is.

Zij zijn op dezelfde perverse manier uit op de destabilisering van elke populaire regering in Latijns-Amerika die zich niet onderwerpt aan de dictaten of de geostrategische belangen van de haviken in Washington. Daartoe stimuleren ze, met gebruik van aanzienlijke middelen, groeperingen van beweerde misnoegden die bewust een negatief imago van de linkse leiders ophangen.

Sinds het eerste decennium van de 21ste eeuw heeft dit goed doordachte systeem van smart power zich gespecialiseerd in de bevordering en organisatie van ‘kleurenrevoluties’. Dit zijn niet meer of minder dan gestuurde volksprotesten waarmee een regimewisseling wordt beoogd, meer bepaald de installatie van een volgzaam bestuur dat de belangen van multinationals dient.

Veelzeggend is in dit geheel de betrokkenheid van de Ford Foundation en meer nog die van George Soros, die na de val van de Sovjet-Unie ervaring heeft opgedaan in Oost-Europese landen. Hij speelde eveneens een sleutelrol bij de revoltes van de zogenaamde Arabische Lente, waarvan sommige in het Midden-Oosten en Noord-Afrika uiteindelijk geleid hebben tot de opkomst van extremistische groeperingen zoals Islamitische Staat (IS).

In Latijns-Amerika strekt de activiteit van deze organisaties zich uit van Mexico, waar ze zich verzetten tegen president Obradors ‘regering van de Vierde Transformatie’, tot Argentini, waar ze met veel moeite de huidige peronistische regering in diskrediet proberen te brengen. De laatste tijd was hun belangrijkste aanval gericht tegen de landen van de Alianza Bolivariana para los Pueblos de Nuestra Amrica (Bolivariaanse Alliantie voor de volkeren van onsAmerika – ALBA3), voornamelijk Nicaragua, Venezuela, Bolivia en Cuba.

In deze landen zijn ze er zelfs toe overgegaan gewelddadige opstanden te organiseren, die aan vele onschuldige mensen het leven hebben gekost. Cuba is een apart geval, omdat ze vanwege het embargo daar niet de middelen kunnen laten binnenstromen zoals in de andere genoemde landen. Venezuela en Bolivia van hun kant hebben op hun grondgebied de werking van deze ngo’s, die zich meestal verbergen achter een faade van humanitair werk, (deels) geneutraliseerd.

Nicaragua, dat momenteel door deze campagne wordt bestookt, beleeft een situatie vergelijkbaar met wat voorafging aan de gewelddadige rellen van 2018. Die werden toen georganiseerd door een politieke oppositie die organisatorische sterkte miste. Ze werkte wel als toevoerkanaal voor aanzienlijke externe middelen, waarmee een gevoel werd gecreerd dat de democratisch verkozen regering op het punt stond te vallen. Ditmaal anticipeerde de sandinistische regering op de nieuwe Operatie Condor4 van de VS en richtte zich tegen de instroom van aanzienlijke middelen voor het boycotten van de nationale verkiezingen in november.



Deze inspanningen van de VS zijn erop gericht het politieke profiel van de oppositie te verhogen en een nieuwe overwinning door het sandinisme te voorkomen. Voor dit doel maken ze gebruik van de commercile media die sowieso buigen voor de wil van de VS en geen probleem hebben om een vlotte overstap te maken van vandaag als grote verdediger van het verkiezingsproces naar morgen als zelfverklaarde vaandeldrager van de opschorting van diezelfde verkiezingen als de uitslag hun niet bevalt.

De Internacional Antiimperialista veroordeelt de overduidelijke rechtse agressie van Washington tegen het volk van Nicaragua en verklaart zich solidair met de sandinistische revolutie onder leiding van comandante Daniel Ortega.

Namens de Internacional Antiimperialista
Manuel Zelaya, voorzitter
Lois Prez Leira, secretaris-generaal

Les ONG et le nouveau plan Condor pour l’Amrique latine werd vertaald door Hilde Baccarne.

*Notes:*

1 Deze nieuwe organisatie werd opgericht op 29 november 2020. Manuel Zelaya is de eerste voorzitter (nvdr).

2 Het NDI (National Democratic Institute) is de organisatie voor ontwikkelingshulp van de Democratische Partij, het IRI (International Republican Institute) is van de Republikeinse Partij, de NED (National Endowment for Democracy) is officieel een neutrale ngo, opgericht onder Republikeins president Ronald Reagan in 1983 (nvdr).

3 De ALBA werd opgericht in 2004 en was een reactie op de pogingen van de VS om een vrijhandelszone voor heel Latijns-Amerika op te richten, waarbij de bilaterale banden tussen de VS en de afzonderlijkeLatijns-Amerikaanse landen zouden worden bevorderd, ten nadele van een Latijns-Amerikaanse economische integratie (nvdr).

4 Operatie Condor was een door de VS georganiseerde campagne van repressie en terreur van 1968 tot 1989 in meerdere Latijns-Amerikaanse landen, waarbij de CIA in samenwerking met de betrokken Latijns-Amerikaanse inlichtingendienste, staatsveiligheid, politie en leger progressieve politici en organisaties terroriseerde of liet vermoorden. De campagne werd gevoerd in de op dat ogenblik door extreemrechtse regime geleide landen Argentini, Bolivi, Brazili, Chili, Paraguay, Uruguay. In Argentini, Chili en Uruguay werden een aantal verantwoordelijken na jarenlang moeizaam procederen voor de rechter gebracht. De meeste collaborateurs aan deze campagne werden echter nooit vervolgd (meerderen van hen leven nu ongeschonden in de VS) (nvdr).


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...tijns-amerika/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Palestinian President Najib Bukele: I am the dictator of El Salvador

Bron : *middleeast.in-24* - 20 september 2021



The President of El Salvador, of Palestinian origin, Najib Bukele, did what no other heads of state had before him so far, when he changed his self-identification in his accounts on social media, including Twitter, from “Abu Laila”, in which he previously referred to his daughter, who was born two years ago, to a definition New, the Dictador de El Salvador shown in the image below his name on the social networking site.


This is not the first time that Bocelli has used the title “Despot” on Twitter, as a joke only. Last January, he adopted the image of Admiral Hafez Aladdin, the main character in the movie “The Dictator” by British comedian Sacha Baron Cohen, but it is the first time that he uses the title as a personal identification for himself. .

*Defining himself as a dictator under his Twitter name*

Bukele, who is 40 years old, did this as a sarcastic response to a wave of criticism and accusations against him for a long time, summarizing that “the president rules the country with tyranny,” which is the slogan of the opposition leaders active on Twitter through a “hashtag” they called BukeleDictador, and “Al Arabiya.net” reviewed some of it. From local media in El Salvador, the most important of which is criticism of a controversial constitutional reform project that he is undertaking, which aims to amend texts of the electoral law, so that he can run in 2024 for a third term, while the constitution allows the president only two terms.

Last week, Nayib Bukele issued a decree to retire a third of the judges, with a hint that he would take a similar measure that would include public prosecutors, and quickly generated a wave of protests that followed his issuance of the decree dismissing more than 240 judges, which the opposition considered a “coup” against the judiciary.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Bolivia legaliseert kinderarbeid vanaf 10 jaar

Bron : *trouw.nl* - 4 juli 2014



Terwijl het aantal werkende kinderen wereldwijd sterk afneemt, verlaagt Bolivia juist de leeftijdgrens voor kinderarbeid. Onder bepaalde voorwaarden mogen kinderen van twaalf en zelfs tien jaar gaan werken. De regering hoopt er de armoede mee te kunnen terugdringen.

Tot nu toe hanteerde Bolivia de leeftijd van veertien jaar formeel als vaste ondergrens voor kinderarbeid. Maar het Boliviaanse parlement ging woensdag akkoord met een nieuwe wet die uitzonderingen mogelijk maakt: Boliviaanse kinderen mogen nu onder voorwaarden vanaf twaalf jaar werken in loondienst, en vanaf tien jaar als 'zelfstandige'. Volgens de standaarden van de Internationale Arbeidorganisatie ILO mogen kinderen in landen waar de economie en onderwijsfaciliteiten slecht zijn, niet jonger zijn dan veertien jaar, of twaalf jaar als het om licht werk gaat. Bolivia is het armste land van Zuid-Amerika en veel families zijn afhankelijk van de inkomsten van hun kinderen. In het land werken zo'n 850.000 kinderen tussen de vijf en veertien jaar in plaats van naar school te gaan. President Evo Morales is tegen uitbuiting van kinderen, maar een voorstander van kinderarbeid. "Anders zit hun familie zonder geld." Morales kan er zelf over meepraten. Hij werd geboren als jongste van zeven kinderen en had als kind allerlei baantjes. Als 5-jarige jongen werkte hij met zijn vader op de suikerrietplantages in Argentini. Daarna werkte Morales in een bakkerij en een bedrijf dat bakstenen maakte, en speelde hij trompet op straat. "Wie als kind werkt, groeit op met een groter sociaal bewustzijn", zegt hij nu.

Senator Adolfo Mendoza benadrukt dat kinderen onder de 14 jaar alleen mogen werken als aan specifieke eisen is voldaan, zoals een vrijwillige beslissing van het kind zelf, toestemming van de ouders en van de nationale ombudsman. Ironisch genoeg is het uiteindelijke doel van de wet juist om kinderarbeid op lange termijn te bestrijden. Want, zo zegt parlementslid Javier Zavaleta, de uiteindelijke oorzaak van kinderarbeid is armoede, en deze wet kan helpen om de economie uit het slop te trekken. "We streven ernaar om kinderarbeid in 2020 uit te bannen", zei hij tegen persbureau AFP. "Het is ambitieus, maar mogelijk."

Kinderrechtenorganisaties zijn niet onder de indruk van die logica. Die benadrukken dat Boliviaanse kinderen vaak vanaf heel jonge leeftijd moeten werken, in gevaarlijke omstandigheden. Veel kinderen worden ingezet in de mijnbouw als hun ouders ziek zijn geworden door het zware werk, of ze moeten uren in het water staan op zoek naar goud in de noordelijke rivieren. Een studie van het ministerie van arbeid wijst uit dat in bijna elke sector in Bolivia kinderen aan het werk zijn: in garages, op vissersboten, bij de vuilnisophaal of in de verkoop van drank en sigaretten. Voor hun zware arbeid krijgen de kinderen meestal maar een schijntje: 88 procent moet het stellen met minder dan een dollar per dag.

Met de nieuwe wet is Bolivia een vreemde eend in de internationale strijd tegen kinderarbeid. Wereldwijd is het aantal werkende kinderen sinds 2000 juist sterk gedaald: van 246 miljoen naar 168 miljoen kinderen. Meer dan de helft daarvan doet gevaarlijk werk.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Russia allegedly meddled in Bolivias controversial election

Bron : *qz.com* - 16 november 2019



A Russian state company sent around 10 spin doctors to Bolivia beginning in mid-2019 to help the incumbent president Evo Morales win last months allegedly rigged election, according to an investigation by independent Russian publication Proekt.

Bolivia has been thrown into chaos in recent weeks amid allegations that Morales, who has been in office since 2006, fixed the election. After weeks of protests, the military suggested Morales step down on Nov. 10he did so hours later. A conservative opposition senator declared herself president two days later, in what Morales and his allies around the world, including Russia, are calling a coup.

Rosatom, Russias state nuclear energy company, and the Bolivian government have agreed to build a $300 million nuclear complex and are in talks about working to mine Bolivias enormous lithium reserves. The company intervened in the election due to fears that defeat for the socialist Morales to a candidate more closely aligned with the United States could damage the lucrative relationship, Proekt reported in the investigation published on Oct. 23.

Beginning in January, Rosatom recruited social media expertsones who had helped politicians in Russian regions to electoral victoryto help Morales online campaign, Proekt reports. They landed in Bolivia as early as June, and were allegedly tasked with attacking Morales opponents and gaining attention for posts relating to his slogan Bolivia for Everyone. The main strategists returned to Moscow in October, before the election, and prepared a report on their mission, which they told a colleague would be sent to the Kremlin, Proekt reports.

Its unclear if their efforts had any effect on the vote, whose result is bitterly disputed. An audit (pdf) by the Organization for American States, which monitored the election, found serious irregularities across the board and clear manipulation of the technological infrastructure. But statistical analyses by left-leaning US think tank the Center for Economic and Policy Research and by University of Michigan professor Walter Mebane both argued that Morales was set to win even without the alleged fraud.

Moscow has allegedly meddled in numerous elections around the world in recent years. Most notoriously, US intelligence agencies found that Russian state actors hacked the Democratic National Committee in the 2016 US presidential election and used that information to favor now-president Donald Trump. Russian president Vladimir Putin has cultivated a useful relationship with Morales. State energy giant Gazprom began working with Bolivia in 2007, and Putin has been trying to sell Bolivia helicopters.

Proekt, an investigative website founded by several of Russias leading independent journalists, bases its story on anonymous interviews with sources close to the government, to Rosatom, and to the spin doctors themselves. Proekts previous investigations include a series on alleged Russian meddling in 20 African elections.

One of the strategists regularly posted pictures of La Paz, Bolivias capital, on Facebook between June 4 and Sept. 25, according to Proekts report, which includes a screenshot of one such post. When asked about his presence there, he told the publication he had been in Latin America on vacation. Another of the consultants said he was there with a corporate client. The remaining alleged participants declined to comment to Proekt.

Quartz was unable to contact a representative for MAS, Morales political party, whose website was down at time of publication.

Update (11/18): Rosatom denied the allegations, saying they bear all the hallmarks of a smear campaign. Rosatom has never conducted or authorized on its behalf any activity which could be reasonably considered influence in local elections or domestic politics in any country, it said in an emailed statement.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Zuid-Amerika heeft een nieuwe rijke vriend: China

Bron : *geografie*.nl - 1 september 2017



In minder dan tien jaar is China van onbeduidende exportbestemming uitgegroeid tot belangrijke economische partner van Zuid-Amerika. China heeft het continent economisch veel te bieden. Maar de nieuwe vriendschap heeft ook een schaduwzijde.

Tot voor kort was de Zuid-Amerikaanse ervaring met globalisering een westerse aangelegenheid. Drie eeuwen lang bepaalden Spaanse en Portugese belangen de ontwikkeling van het continent. In de 19e eeuw, waarin Zuid-Amerika onafhankelijk werd, kreeg Engeland een grote economische invloed en in de 20e eeuw namen de Verenigde Staten het stokje over. Amerikaanse bedrijven, banken en overheid drukten niet alleen een stempel op handel en investeringen, maar ook op het economische beleid en daarmee op de politiek, vooral in de vorm van steun aan de dictaturen in de jaren 70 en 80 en de eis van neoliberale hervormingen in de jaren 80 en 90. Die inmenging zit veel Zuid-Amerikanen nog altijd dwars. 

*Export*

Sinds het begin van de 21e eeuw komt de impuls tot globalisering vanuit een andere hoek. Toen China in 2001 lid werd van de Wereldhandelsorganisatie explodeerden de handelsstromen met Zuid-Amerika. Inmiddels zijn de exporten naar China ruim 25 keer zo groot (figuur 1). Voor grondstoffenproducenten is China een onmisbare afzetmarkt. Zelfs nu de Chinese groei is teruggelopen, blijft het land een belangrijke afnemer van Zuid- Amerikaanse koper- en ijzererts, aardolie en soja. Voor Brazili, Argentini en Chili is China de nummer 1 exportbestemming. Tegelijkertijd is de import van Chinese goederen ook flink gestegen. 

*Kapitaal* 

China wordt ook steeds belangrijker als bron van kapitaal. Een groeiend aantal Chinese bedrijven investeert in Zuid-Amerika, vooral staatsondernemingen in de mijnbouw- en oliesector. In de omvangrijke mijnbouwsector van Peru zijn Chinese ondernemingen zelfs goed voor een derde van de buitenlandse investeringen. Daarnaast zijn Chinese bedrijven in veel landen actief in wegenbouw en andere infrastructuur. Behalve om lokale en nationale projecten gaat het soms ook om grensoverschrijdende bouwactiviteiten, zoals het revolutionaire plan voor een spoorlijn via Peru en Brazili die de Atlantische en de Pacifische kust moet gaan verbinden. 

Daarnaast is er de kredietverstrekking door Chinese ontwikkelingsbanken. De China Development Bank en de Export and Import Bank of China geven de laatste tien jaar miljardenleningen aan Zuid-Amerikaanse overheden en bedrijven. In 2007 ging het om 5 miljard, in 2009 om 16 miljard aan nieuwe leningen en in 2010 zelfs om 36 miljard US dollar  mr dan wat de Wereldbank en de Inter-Amerikaanse Ontwikkelingsbank samen dat jaar aan de regio uitleenden. 

Die geldstromen zijn niet gelijkmatig verspreid: meer dan de helft ging naar Venezuela. Net als in Brazili en Ecuador zijn de leningen meestal gekoppeld aan olie. Soms is de crediteur een Zuid-Amerikaanse staatsoliebedrijf, soms de overheid, maar de terugbetaling vindt doorgaans plaats via olieleveranties aan Chinese staatsoliebedrijven, die vervolgens de Chinese banken betalen. Veel van die olie gaat overigens niet naar het verre China, maar wordt verkocht op de internationale oliemarkt en bijvoorbeeld door de VS gemporteerd. Deze constructie is voor China zeer interessant: haar banken en oliebedrijven worden hierdoor in rap tempo mondiale spelers, terwijl de staat in geval van een energiecrisis gegarandeerd aanspraak kan maken op Zuid-Amerikaanse olie. Vandaar dat Chinese banken Venezuela, Brazili en Ecuador de helpende hand boden met nieuwe leningen op het moment dat de olieprijs inzakte, waarbij de Chinezen overigens een fors economisch risico namen. 

*Strategie*

Dat de economische invloed van China in Zuid-Amerika zon grote vlucht heeft genomen, komt dus niet puur door de Chinese economische groei. De Chinese regering heeft altijd de regie over externe economische activiteiten. Enerzijds krijgen staatsbedrijven en -banken de opdracht en steun om in het buitenlang actief te worden en uit te groeien tot volwaardige mondiale spelers. Anderzijds is de Chinese regering heel actief in het wereldwijd versterken van bilaterale en regionale betrekkingen. Naast staatsbezoeken gaat het ook om culturele activiteiten, uitwisselingsprojecten en steun aan allerlei organisaties. Bij alles staan de wederzijdse economische belangen echter voorop. Zo is er met Brazili  net als China een van de Brics-landen  een stevig strategisch partnerschap en heeft China met zowel Chili als Peru een vrijhandelsverdrag. Bovendien heeft China in 2015 het initiatief genomen tot samenwerking op regionaal niveau via een forum met CELAC, de Economische Eenheid van Latijns-Amerikaanse en Caribische staten. 

Al met al is China ongekend snel zeer belangrijk geworden voor de Zuid-Amerikaanse economische ontwikkeling. Om hun internationale achterstand in te lopen, zijn Chinese bedrijven en banken, geholpen door hun regering, extra gemotiveerd om deals te sluiten. Hoewel Chinezen bekend staan als harde onderhandelaars, zijn hun banken en bedrijven soms bereid grotere risicos of meer langetermijninvesteringen aan te gaan. Voor Zuid-Amerika betekent de Chinese interesse dat de afhankelijkheid van Amerikaanse en Europese markten, bedrijven en banken afneemt. En door de toegenomen export, investeringen en leningen heeft China bijgedragen aan de economische groei en sociale verbetering in de regio, vooral in de periode van hoge grondstoffenprijzen (2005-2014). 

*Chinese dominantie?*

Wordt China daarmee de nieuwe imperialistische mogendheid of neokolonisator in de regio? Voorlopig lijkt het daar niet op. Zowel in Beijing als in Zuid-Amerikaanse hoofdsteden wordt gesproken van Zuid-Zuid-betrekkingen. China is zelf nog altijd een ontwikkelingsland, waardoor het idee van een gemeenschappelijk belang met Zuid-Amerika zeker enige zeggingskracht heeft. Dat neemt niet weg dat China mondiaal een steeds belangrijker positie inneemt. En zo bevindt Zuid-Amerika zich momenteel in een opvallend evenwichtige situatie, met China, de VS, Europa en de rest van de wereld als vier eenheden van ongeveer gelijke economische statuur. Het belang van China zal de komende jaren waarschijnlijk verder groeien, maar daarmee wordt het niet meteen de dominante speler in Zuid-Amerika. Binnen de regio zijn er echter flinke verschillen. Waar Bolivia bijvoorbeeld nog nauwelijks door China is ontdekt, is Ecuador inmiddels zeer afhankelijk van Chinese leningen en investeringen, en daar is dan ook vaker sprake van verzet tegen Chinese bedrijven. 

Want dat er aan de Chinese expansie ook nadelen en risicos kleven voor de ontwikkeling van Zuid-Amerika, is wel duidelijk geworden. Door hun beperkte internationale ervaring hebben Chinese bedrijven minder technologische knowhow en minder ervaring met maatschappelijk verantwoord ondernemen en de omgang met de lokale bevolking en culturele verschillen. Het komt geregeld voor dat geen van de lokale Chinese projectmanagers (verstaanbaar) Engels spreekt, laat staan Spaans. Door die beperkingen zijn er diverse negatieve ervaringen met Chinese bedrijven in gebieden met kwetsbare natuur en (inheemse) bevolkingsgroepen. 

Terwijl Chinese bedrijven en banken proberen deze achterstand in te halen, is er nog een veel fundamenteler probleem. China stimuleert de productie van grondstoffen, maar of dit uiteindelijk de ontwikkeling van Zuid-Amerika bevordert? Doordat China als fabriek van de wereld zo goedkoop produceert, wordt de Zuid- Amerikaanse industrie weggeconcurreerd. Met het risico dat de regio straks terug is bij af, als grondstoffenleverancier voor een gendustrialiseerde mogendheid. Dit probleem wordt aan beide zijden van de Stille Oceaan onderkend en de Chinese regering benadrukt dat ze met Zuid-Amerika ook wil samenwerken op het terrein van hoogwaardige productie. Dat daarmee een einde komt aan de ongelijke ontwikkeling is echter hoogst onwaarschijnlijk. 

*Relatie VS*

Hoe de relaties met de VS zich de komende tijd zullen ontwikkelen, is nog onduidelijk. Zoals kort na de presidentsverkiezingen al werd gezegd: Terwijl Trump een muur bouwt, bouwt China bruggen naar de regio. Wat Zuid-Amerikanen daaraan extra bevalt, is de terughoudende Chinese opstelling ten aanzien van interne aangelegenheden. In tegenstelling tot de Amerikaanse inmenging in nationale politiek en beleid in hun achtertuin, schrijven de Chinezen hun Zuid-Amerikaanse partners niet voor hoe ze hun land of ontwikkelingsproces moeten organiseren. Zij bemoeien zich niet met zaken als goed bestuur (good governance), transparantie of democratie, wat overigens niet wil zeggen dat zij een voorkeur hebben voor autoritaire regimes of socialistische regeringen. En wat de Verenigde Staten (of wij in Europa) er ook van mogen vinden, Chinezen sluiten net zo makkelijk deals met het neoliberale en democratische Chili als met het socialistische en dictatoriale Venezuela.


.

----------


## Revisor

Xiomara Castro kondigt haar overwinning aan - links achter haar vice-presidentskandidaat Salvador Nasralla die in 2017 nog van zijn overwinning werd gehouden. Foto: globaltimes.cn

Analyse - Lode Vanoost

*Honduras krijgt na 12 jaar terug een eerlijk verkozen presidente

*Het is uiteindelijk toch gelukt. Xiomara Castro wordt het eerste linkse staatshoofd van Honduras in twaalf jaar. Zeker was dat niet. In 2009, 2013 en 2017 werden de verkiezingen immers nog vervalst, terwijl de EU en de VS 'passief' toekeken. Niet dankzij hen maar door de eigen inzet van de Hondurese bevolking wordt de democratie na 12 jaar hersteld. Die strijd is hiermee echter niet ten einde.

donderdag 2 december 2021 10:03 

Xiomara Castro wordt de eerste presidente van Honduras. Dat de verkiezing van een vrouw tot staatshoofd nog steeds onderwerp van nieuws is toont aan hoe prangend het probleem blijft. In 2021 is dit nog steeds geen evidentie.

Veel belangrijker is echter dat zij het eerste staatshoofd wordt van Honduras in 12 jaar die het met eerlijke verkiezingen haalt. De volledige resultaten zijn er nog niet, maar met meer dan 52 procent van de stemmen geteld heeft zij reeds 53,4 procent van de stemmen.

Honduras heeft 9,9 miljoen inwoners op 112.000 km2, anderhalve maal de Benelux. GoogleMaps

De stedelijke kiesdistricten zijn altijd vlugger geteld. Daar scoort rechts altijd beter. De resultaten van de landelijke districten moeten nog verwerkt worden. Haar percentage kan met andere woorden alleen maar stijgen.
*
12 jaar dapper verzet*

Er zijn meerdere redenen voor dit succes. De allereerste en voornaamste is het dappere verzet dat de bevolking 12 jaar heeft volgehouden tegen een politieke repressie die de vergelijking kan doorstaan met de gruwelijke jaren 1980, toen door de VS getrainde doodseskaders alle landen van Centraal-Amerika teisterden. Hun taak was het de gewone bevolking te dwingen tot hun semi-feodale lot ten dienste van de kleine elite en de buitenlandse bedrijven. Dat was in Honduras de voorbije 12 jaar het geval.

Xiomara Castro toont de verf op haar pink, bewijs van deelname aan de verkiezingen. Foto Twitter @XiomaraCastroZ

Toen heette die repressie nog de strijd tegen het communisme. Dat klopte zeker, tenminste als je de technische definitie van communisme aanvaardt, niet de ideologische. Communisme was het containerbegrip voor elke vorm van democratisch verzet tegen het semi-feodale systeem dat enkelen steenrijk maakt en de rest van de bevolking in bittere armoede vasthield. Westerse journalisten slagen er maar niet in om hun middenklasse bril af te zetten wanneer zij schrijven over deze wantoestanden in landen waar de middenklasse zo goed als onbestaande is, tot vandaag.

Het verzet tegen de repressie van de voorbije 12 jaar in Honduras is nooit opgehouden. In de westerse media was er nihil belangstelling voor, net zomin als voor het volksverzet in Hati, Guatemala, Colombia, Paraguay. Alle aandacht moest immers naar het zondige Venezuela gaan.
*
Een terugblik*

Breekpunten in de geschiedenis zijn altijd arbitrair, maar de situatie vandaag kan je best interpreteren vanaf de staatsgreep van 28 juni 2009. Toen werd president Manuel Zelaya afgezet door het leger, opnieuw met steun van de VS  toenmalig minister van buitenlandse zaken Hillary Clinton ontkende dat er een staatsgreep was, tegen het rapport van haar eigen ambassadeur in de hoofdstad ter plaatse in.

Toen Zelaya in 27 januari 2006 de eed aflegde waren zowel de Hondurese elite als de buitenlandse bedrijven er redelijk gerust in. Zelaya had wel wat sociale beloftes gedaan tijdens zijn verkiezingscampagne, maar dat deden alle kandidaten altijd al. Aanvankelijk voerde hij een traditioneel beleid. Zelaya was de zevende president van Honduras na het einde van de militaire dictatuur in 1982. Het zou met hem wel lopen zoals met alle vorige kandidaten.


Op 2 juni 2009 kreeg president Zelaya bezoek van VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Hillary Clinton. Op 28 juni werd hij afgezet. Hij had haar waarschuwing over zijn socialistische koers niet gerespecteerd. Foto: US State Department/ Public Domain

Zelaya, zelf een gematigd sociaal voelend liberaal, net als zijn echtgenote Xiomara Castro die nu presidente wordt, maakte echter stilaan een aantal fouten. De voornaamste fout was dat hij een deel van zijn verkiezingsbelofte effectief begon uit te voeren. Een daarvan was landhervorming.

Landhervorming is een Latijns-Amerikaans onderwerp dat in westerse media nog altijd verkeerd wordt voorgesteld. Het gaat helemaal niet om onteigenen van landbouwgrond en collectivisering onder staatscontrole, maar om het teruggeven van gronden aan de lokale gemeenschappen, die in de loop van de 19de en de 20ste eeuw op wederrechtelijke manier werden afgenomen van de lokale bevolking.

12 jaar heeft het volksverzet tegen het regime geduurd. Foto: IPS/Thelma Meja

Die bevolking erkende het privbezit van akkers niet en weigerde zomaar gronden af te staan voor grote plantages of voor landbouwbedrijven. Alle grootgrondbezitters in Latijns-Amerika zijn dankzij brute repressie geworden wat ze vandaag nog steeds zijn.

Herverdeling van landbouwgrond is de essentie van een beleid dat de bittere armoede van de bevolking wil keren. Zelayas plannen waren zeer bescheiden. Hij zou alleen gronden die braak bleven liggen onteigenen, zodat de boeren daar hun eigen voedselgewassen zouden kunnen telen. Zo verminderde echter de druk op de bevolking om in de plantages en de fabrieken te gaan werken. Onaanvaardbaar dus.

----------


## Revisor

*Een tweede mandaat kan niet*

De aanleiding werd gevonden in een ander initiatief van Zelaya. Hij wilde een referendum houden over een nieuwe grondwet dat onder meer mogelijk zou maken dat de president twee opeenvolgende termijnen zou kunnen vervullen in plaats van n. Het was duidelijk dat deze nieuwe bepaling niet van toepassing zou zijn op de zetelende president, Zelaya zelf – het referendum zou immers plaatsgrijpen tegelijk met de presidentsverkiezingen, die nog altijd volgens de geldende grondwet zouden verlopen.

Met als uitvlucht dat Zelaya zou pogen een tweede mandaat te vervullen, werd hij door het leger afgezet ‘wegens overtreding van de Grondwet’ en onmiddellijk het land uitgezet. Hij werd vervangen door parlementsvoorzitter Roberto Micheleti. Die organiseerde presidentsverkiezingen waarbij andere kandidaten de facto werden uitgesloten van deelname. President Porfirio Lobo draaide alle sociale maatregelen van Zelaya onmiddellijk terug en begon een harde repressie, vooral tegen de landelijke bevolking. Ondanks openlijke steun van de VS en de meeste regeringen van de EU werd hij door meer dan de helft van de VN-lidstaten niet erkend als legitiem president.

Hij nam tevens de draad terug op van de diepe corruptie van het overheidsapparaat en van de leidende elite. Zijn entourage en hijzelf werden tevens verdacht van betrokkenheid bij de internationale drugshandel. Niets ongewoon, Honduras is altijd al een doorvoerland geweest voor drugs uit Colombia.
*
Berta Cceres*

In 2014 werd hij opgevolgd door Juan Carlos Hernndez, die de repressie nog opvoerde. Voor de politieke moorden onder zijn bewind was in de internationale media geen aandacht. Op 2 maart 2016 werd echter Berta Cceres vermoord, leider van het inheemse volk der Lenca, tevens de stem van het verzet tegen de aanleg van een megadam die tienduizenden inheemse Hondurezen zou verdrijven van hun dorpen en landbouwgronden.

Berta Cceres. Foto: prensaidigena.com

Haar moord was een zoveelste in een lange rij, maar Cceres had toch enige internationale weerklank. In 2012 had zij aan een Duitse universiteit nog een prijs voor haar inzet voor vrede en rechtvaardigheid ontvangen. Niet onbeduidend want de grootgrondbezitter waar de megadam zou worden gebouwd is een uitgeweken Duitser.
Onder president Hernndez deed het gerecht alle moeite om de daders niet te vinden. Alleen na jarenlange internationale druk werden uiteindelijk de fysieke daders bestraft, maar niet hun opdrachtgevers. De elite rond Hernndez was ondertussen zo zeker van zijn onschendbaarheid dat zijn eigen broer Tony Hernndez zich ongenaakbaar waande. Hij werd in de VS opgepakt en in oktober 2019 tot levenslang veroordeeld voor het smokkelen van tonnen cocane naar de VS, met behulp van het leger en de douane in Honduras.
*
Een tweede mandaat kan wl*

Niet gestoord door enige rechtlijnigheid besliste Hernndez kandidaat te zijn voor een tweede termijn, zonder de Grondwet te wijzigen. Dat deed hij door het Gerechtshof vol te steken met eigen benoemingen. Dat Hof verklaarde zijn kandidatuur geldig en in 2017 werd hij verkozen voor een tweede mandaat.

Het politieke verzet van de bevolking ging echter onverminderd door. Toen de eerste uitslagen de overwinning gaven aan tegenkandidaat Salvador Nasralla, net als Zelaya een gematigd liberaal van dezelfde partij als Zelaya, liet Hernndez de tellingen stilleggen. Drie dagen later bleken de resultaten opnieuw een ‘overwinning’ te geven aan Hernndez.


Graffiti in Tegucigalpa voor Berta Cceres. Foto: prensaidigena.com

De uitslag werd verbaal wel veroordeeld door de EU en door de VS maar concreet namen zij geen enkele maatregel en Hernndez kon zijn bewind verderzetten. Een derde mandaat in 2021 zat er echter niet meer in. Daar waren meerdere redenen voor. Eerst en vooral was er concurrentie in eigen rechtse rangen voor de gegeerde functie van staatshoofd. Uiteindelijke tegenkandidaat Nasry Asfura wordt echter zelf verdacht van zware corruptie als burgemeester van de hoofdstad Tegucigalpa (sinds 2014 – verkiezingen die hij eveneens ‘won’ in dubieuze omstandigheden).

Meer nog, Hernndez’ regering en de overheidsdiensten waren zo corrupt dat zelfs de elite er nadelen van ondervond. De overheid functioneert in Honduras niet meer. Dit en zijn banden met de drugsmaffia deden hem de das om. Hem wacht meer dan waarschijnlijk uitwijzing naar de VS om zijn broer Tony gezelschap te houden.
*
De strijd gaat door*

Na 12 jaar dapper verzet was de overwinning van Xiomara Castro dus allesbehalve zeker (reden waarom deze commentaar pas nu werd geschreven). De bevolking was massaal aanwezig bij de telbureau’s en onafhankelijke internationale waarnemers doorkruisten het land. Salvador Nasralla, de echte overwinnaar van 2017 wordt haar vice-president.

Dit is een verdiende overwinning. De strijd is echter verre van gestreden. Presidente Castro moet het opnemen tegen een vijandig leger en politie, tegen een rechtsapparaat vol politieke en door en door corrupte creaturen. Bovendien heeft de elite nog altijd de macht over de bedrijven en de commercile media zijn volledig in handen van de rechtse oppositie (en hebben tijdens de campagne bakken bagger gestort over tegenkandidaat Castro).

De VS verklaren na de uitslag dat zij Honduras zullen steunen in zijn strijd voor democratie en mensenrechten. Wat die woorden waard zijn zegt honderd jaar geschiedenis van de VS in hun achtertuin. Het zou de VS eerder sieren als ze zich zouden excuseren voor hun steun aan het regime tijdens de voorbije 12 jaar (net als de Europese Commissie).

Castro heeft ook een einde beloofd aan de politieke moorden door de doodseskaders, aan de drugsmaffia en aan de corruptie. Bovendien wil zij de landhervorming van haar man Zelaya terug op tafel leggen. Zij zal de komende vier jaar een betrouwbare bewakingsdienst meer dan nodig hebben.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...en-presidente/

----------


## Revisor

*Remembering US-backed state terror in El Salvador*

Justice and accountability for the El Mozote massacre and other crimes of US-backed Salvadoran forces remain elusive.

Belen Fernandez
Contributing editor at Jacobin Magazine.

Published On 11 Dec 2021


Silhouettes representing the victims of the El Mozote massacre are seen outside the installations of El Salvador's Air Force as the military rejected a request by a judge to access files on the massacre, in Ilopango, El Salvador on October 12, 2020 [File: Reuters/Jose Cabezas]

Forty years ago, on December 11, 1981, one of the worst massacres in modern Latin American history commenced in El Salvador, in the village of El Mozote and its environs.

Some 1,000 civilians, most of them women and children, were slaughtered over a period of several days by the Salvadoran militarys elite Atlacatl Battalion, which had been trained, funded, and equipped by the United States.

A Jacobin Magazine tribute published on the 35th anniversary of the massacre recalls some of the gruesome scenes: The soldiers entered the house and began slashing the children with machetes, breaking their skulls with their rifles and choking them to death. The youngest children were crammed into the churchs convent, where the soldiers unloaded their rifles into them.

The bloodbath took place in the context of El Salvadors civil war of 1980-92, which ultimately killed more than 75,000 people  with the vast majority of atrocities perpetrated by the right-wing state in collaboration with paramilitary outfits and death squads.

Joining in the collaborative effort, naturally, was everyones favourite Cold War superpower to the north, the US, which throughout the course of its existential battle to make the world safe for capitalism has managed in the process to destroy countless human lives.

Between 1980 and 1982 alone, US military aid to El Salvador soared from $6m to $82m and would later skyrocket to more than $1m per day.

The continued overzealous funding was made possible in large part by the shamelessness with which officials from the Ronald Reagan administration lied to cover up Salvadoran state terror, including at El Mozote.

The administration also waged a campaign to discredit the few journalists intent on exposing the truth, such as former New York Times correspondent Raymond Bonner, author of Weakness and Deceit: America and El Salvadors Dirty War.

In a new documentary titled Massacre in El Salvador, Bonner and photographer Susan Meiselas reflect on the whole sordid affair in El Mozote, where they arrived together in January 1982 to find a ghost town and a severely traumatised woman named Rufina Amaya, one of the sole survivors.

Amaya, whose blind husband and three daughters  aged five years, three years, and eight months  had perished in the slaughter, would later recall overhearing a conversation between soldiers of the Atlacatl Battalion:
Lieutenant, somebody here says he wont kill children, said one soldier. Whos the son of a b**** who said that? the lieutenant answered. I am going to kill him.

Near the beginning of the Massacre in El Salvador documentary, a video clip features President Reagan  a former Hollywood actor  delivering the following lines in an apocalyptic tone better suited to the silver screen than to reality: Very simply, guerrillas are attempting to impose a Marxist-Leninist dictatorship on the people of El Salvador.

Never mind that massacring 1,000 civilians is not any way to go about saving them from the spectre of communism  or from the guerrillas dangerous attempts to bring some semblance of equality and justice to a country that had long suffered from the tyrannical rule of an exceptionally brutal elite.

To be sure, the US has never had a problem with brutal right-wing tyranny  as long as profits keep flowing in accordance with US interests.

Now, four decades after El Mozote and nearly three decades after the official end of the civil war, the latest Salvadoran tyrant  President and Twitter star Nayib Bukele, who has even bizarrely self-identified as the worlds coolest dictator  is doing a fine job of ensuring that justice in the country remains ever elusive.

In addition to blissfully converting El Salvador into a Bitcoin dystopia, Bukele has pursued various other actions befitting a, well, dictator  like firing five Salvadoran Supreme Court judges as well as the attorney general earlier this year.

Significantly, he also fired Judge Jorge Guzmn, who had been investigating the El Mozote case since 2016, when a post-civil war amnesty was reversed. The amnesty reversal had opened the possibility that the perpetrators of the massacre might finally be held accountable for their crimes  and that people like Maria Rosario, who lost 24 members of her family in the rampage, might obtain the emotional closure that human beings generally require in order to move on with their lives.

And yet responsibility for El Mozote extends far beyond the individuals from the Atlacatl Battalion who macheted and beheaded their way through the village and its surroundings.

The US is also directly responsible for this as well as other episodes of state terror in El Salvador and many other territories across the world.

Thanks to the perks of imperial privilege, however, history and accountability are simultaneously disappeared  except, of course, when things like 9/11 happen, and then the global populace is commanded to never forget. The notorious Elliott Abrams, who was appointed in 1981 as Reagans assistant secretary of state for human rights and humanitarian affairs, dutifully promoted the US version of human rights by denying that the El Mozote massacre had ever transpired. Years later, he would continue to maintain that the Reagan administration had enjoyed a legacy of fabulous achievement in El Salvador.

But while 40 years of murderous impunity is an achievement indeed, it is anything but fabulous.


https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...in-el-salvador

----------


## Revisor

*Monday 23 May 2022

* France and the United States orchestrated ‘a coup’ against Haitian president Jean-Bertrand Aristide in 2004, the former French ambassador to the country Thierry Burkard has told the _New York Times_.

This important revelation confirms Jake Johnston’s analysis in _Le Monde diplomatique_. ‘On 29 February 2004, a coup supported by the US, France and Canada forced Haiti’s president, Jean-Bertrand Aristide, to resign. Though elected by a landslide with a turnout of near 70% in 2000, Aristide was flown to involuntary exile in the Central African Republic. Although France had ceased military cooperation with the US in protest at the 2003 invasion of Iraq, in Haiti the two powers once again worked together. After Aristide’s ouster, French forces deployed alongside US Marines before being replaced by several thousand Blue Helmets as part of the UN Stabilisation Mission in Haiti (Minustah), a new attempt at nation-building.’

The long history of international interference, continued

*Who decides who runs Haiti?*

Twin crises hit Haiti last summer: the assassination of its president and a major earthquake. And once again, Haitians have very little say in how their state is governed and rebuilt.

by Jake Johnston

 
Seeking refuge: a Haitian family cross the Rio Grande into Texas, September 2021 
John Moore  Getty

In the early hours of 7 July 2021, Haiti’s president Jovenel Mose was assassinated, allegedly by a group of former Colombian army officers. Seven months later, the murder investigation is going nowhere: though more than 40 people are now in jail, there has been little progress in identifying who masterminded the killing.

The last time a Haitian head of state was assassinated, in 1915, US Marines invaded the country within days. They stayed for 19 years. This time, many argued for the same. Former acting prime minister Claude Joseph, who controversially stepped into the presidential role following Mose’s killing, asked the US for military assistance. The _Washington Post_ called for a new UN peacekeeping force to deploy to Haiti as a matter of urgency, ‘to prevent a meltdown that could have dire consequences’ (7 July 2021).

On 14 August, a magnitude 7.2 earthquake devastated Haiti’s southern Tiburon peninsula. In Afghanistan, the next day, Kabul fell to the Taliban. The two countries have more in common than most people realise, quite apart from lengthy US interventions: Haiti’s early 20th-century occupation has only recently been surpassed by that of Afghanistan as the longest in US history.After the 9/11 attacks, George W Bush and his coterie of neocons and cold warriors saw an opportunity. Launched under the banner of combatting terrorism, the US military forays into Iraq and Afghanistan were classic examples of ‘nation-building’. Those weren’t the only such efforts by the Bush administration, however.
*
Not a failed state, an ‘aid state’*

On 29 February 2004, a coup supported by the US, France and Canada forced Haiti’s president, Jean-Bertrand Aristide, to resign. Though elected by a landslide with a turnout of near 70% in 2000, Aristide was flown to involuntary exile in the Central African Republic. Although France had ceased military cooperation with the US in protest at the 2003 invasion of Iraq, in Haiti the two powers once again worked together. After Aristide’s ouster, French forces deployed alongside US Marines before being replaced by several thousand Blue Helmets as part of the UN Stabilisation Mission in Haiti (Minustah), a new attempt at nation-building.

I do not believe Haiti can enjoy stability until her citizens have the dignity of truly choosing their own leaders fairly and acceptably Daniel Foote
Minustah was tasked not just with maintaining order, but with reforming state institutions, building a functioning justice system and local police force, overseeing elections and ensuring political stability. But make no mistake, the mission in Haiti was a military one. For years, Minustah soldiers carried out violent raids on neighbourhoods of the capital known to support Aristide, to break resistance to the 2004 coup. In a single raid on Cit Soleil, they fired more than 20,000 rounds of ammunition, killing several civilians. This was not an isolated event.

The twin crises that struck the country last summer led many observers to declare Haiti, like Afghanistan, to be a ‘failed state’. I use a different term: it is an ‘aid state’, formed and shaped more by foreign interference — often premised on humanitarian support — than by local actors.

In Afghanistan, the US spent billions of dollars propping up unpopular presidents, from Hamid Karzai to Ashraf Ghani. As evidenced by Ghani’s rapid fall, the only thing keeping him in power had been foreign support. He had won re-election in 2019 in a voting process heavily financed and backed by the US, the UN and other outside actors. Turnout was only about 20%. A similar dynamic has played out in Haiti, where elections have likewise been managed by external actors, in particular the US, the UN and the Organisation of American States (OAS).

After the January 2010 earthquake, the Haitian government decided to postpone the general election scheduled for February and March. Donors insisted the election should take place that November, though more than a million people were still homeless. The first round was a disaster. Yet, rather than organise a rerun when conditions improved, or even a recount, an OAS mission headed up by the US, France and Canada recommended, without justification, overturning the official results so that the rightwing pop star Michel Martelly could go through to the runoff. When the Obama administration threatened to suspend desperately needed humanitarian aid, the Haitian authorities buckled and accepted the ‘recommendation’. The process reinforced the idea that it would be donors choosing Haiti’s presidents and not the Haitian people.

Jovenel Mose’s mandate, which began in February 2017, turned out to be just as fragile. Mose was elected in autumn 2016 (in a rerun of the 2015 election due to allegations of widespread fraud). But, as in Afghanistan, participation was less than 20%. Mose won 590,000 votes in a country of 11 million with around six million eligible voters. Street protests, allegations of high-level corruption and calls for his resignation, began soon after. With such a weak mandate, widespread opposition was inevitable.

----------


## Revisor

*A recipe for disaster*

Foreign troops left Haiti in late 2017, but Mose’s presidency continued. Unlike in Afghanistan, there was no armed opposition on the scale of the Taliban. When 7 February 2021 came, and Haiti’s political opposition, constitutionalists, human rights organisations and myriad other actors argued that Moise’s mandate had expired and he should leave office, the US, UN, and OAS all intervened to defend the presidency. As in Afghanistan, it was outside support that politicians needed to remain in office.

Whether in Afghanistan or Haiti, that was always a recipe for disaster. A state cannot be imposed from outside. Rather, for a state to become established, its legitimacy must come from internal support.

In Haiti, foreign-led nation-building efforts kicked into overdrive after the 2010 earthquake. Governments across the world pledged more than $10bn in aid (equivalent to Haiti’s GDP at the time), and Minustah increased the number of Blue Helmets from just under 7,000 in 2004 to more than 12,000. But for US policymakers, building a modern state was not just about military force, and humanitarian aid was mobilised in an attempt to ‘rebuild’ Haiti — largely without the Haitian people.

NGOs, for-profit development companies, and international organisations descended on Haiti, with the idea that Haiti was inherently backward and unstable, and that only Western-educated ‘experts’ had the knowledge and wherewithal to truly ‘build back better’. In recent decades, the aid industry has followed its big brother in the military down the path of privatisation. The result is the aid-industrial complex, and its roots are closely related to the US war effort in the Middle East.

The largest single recipient of US foreign assistance in Haiti was a for-profit company based in Washington DC, Chemonics International. A decade earlier, the company had barely existed. But, fat off contracts for development work in Afghanistan and Iraq, by the time of the Haiti quake, it was getting hundreds of millions of dollars each year in US taxpayer funding.

In the decade after the quake, less than 3% of US foreign assistance went to local organisations. More than half went to a handful of companies located inside the Beltway, in Washington DC, Maryland and Virginia. Thousands of Westerners now live off ‘aid’ of which Haiti sees very little. And whether projects succeed or fail, the money continues to flow.

As in the realm of politics, economic development cannot be willed into existence by foreign experts. International aid that bypasses local institutions ends up undermining the very state that is ostensibly being ‘built’. In Haiti, some 80% of basic public services like health and education are provided by NGOs, church groups and the private sector. Meanwhile, local industry can get crowded out by the aid industry’s reliance on imports.
*
In search of a better life*

In the case of agricultural products, recipients of US foreign assistance are banned from buying goods locally, and the money Congress appropriates for aid effectively subsidises domestic business interests. Today, after 20 years of nation-building in Afghanistan and Haiti, about half the population in both countries face food insecurity — roughly the same proportion as 20 years ago. It is no wonder that many people are attempting to leave both countries in search of a better life elsewhere.

In September 2021, more than 10,000 Haitians arrived at the US’s southern border hoping Joe Biden’s administration would grant them refugee status, as it had for 37,000 Afghans after the debacle of the US withdrawal from Afghanistan. They were mistaken.

Mounted border patrol agents charged at Black families crossing the Rio Grande, in some cases appearing to use their reins as whips, evoking memories of the slavery era. Within a week, the Biden administration had overseen one of the largest mass expulsions of asylum seekers in decades. By November, the administration had sent more than 8,000 back to Haiti.

The US special envoy for Haiti, Daniel Foote, who had only been appointed to the position two months earlier, resigned after the expulsions began. ‘I will not be associated with the United States’ inhumane, counterproductive decision to deport thousands of Haitian refugees,’ Foote wrote in his resignation letter (1). Interestingly, Foote himself, like many diplomats who pass through Port-au-Prince, had experience in Afghanistan too, having overseen all civilian foreign assistance at the embassy in Kabul. If the public doesn’t always see the similarities between the two countries, foreign diplomats surely do.

Foote was not just protesting over the deportations. Writing that his advice had been ignored or misrepresented, he made a direct connection between the thousands of Haitians seeking asylum and US policy towards their country. ‘I do not believe that Haiti can enjoy stability until her citizens have the dignity of truly choosing their own leaders fairly and acceptably,’ he wrote, citing a history of ‘international puppeteering’. ‘The hubris that makes us believe we should pick the winner — again — is impressive.’

Foote was referring to the latest instance of foreign interference in Haitian politics. After Mose’s killing, his former acting prime minister, Claude Joseph, stepped into the executive role. Joseph had resigned two days earlier, after Mose nominated Ariel Henry to replace him, but Henry had yet to formally take office. With Mose’s own legitimacy in question, either man would have been controversial, but the US and UN threw their support behind Henry, perpetuating the reality that Haiti’s leaders are ultimately chosen behind closed doors by foreign diplomats rather than by the Haitian people.
*
The battle for Haiti is not over*

For more than two centuries, since the enslaved population overthrew their French colonisers and established the nation of Haiti, foreign powers allied with a small local elite have sought to control the country. The consolidation of the ‘aid state’ through 21st-century nation-building is simply the latest manifestation of this.

But their efforts have encountered fierce resistance, beginning with the late 18th-century Haitian revolution. When US forces occupied the country in 1915, the Cacos, a peasant militia, fought back. After the 2004 coup and deployment of UN troops, armed civilian groups in the capital fought a guerrilla war against the invaders.

The US, UN and EU have seen their credibility in Haiti crash. Today, even those who supported the 2004 US intervention condemn foreign interference and call for a Haitian-led solution.

While donor nations were quick to support Ariel Henry, hundreds of local organisations representing all forces of Haitian life, from the peasantry to neighbourhood organisations and the private sector elite, have come together around a common agenda to resist the influence of international actors and reject the perpetuation of the aid state. The battle for Haiti is not over.

*Jake Johnston*
Jake Johnston is a senior research associate at the Center for Economic Policy and Research (CEPR) in Washington DC.


https://mondediplo.com/2022/02/06haiti

----------


## Revisor

*Grondwetswijziging*

*Chili wilde van zijn neoliberale grondwet af, maar is het klaar voor deze nieuwe?*

 Voorstanders van de vervanging van de grondwet demonstreren in Chileense hoofdstad Santiago in 2020. Beeld EPA

Chileense kiezers stemmen binnenkort over een nieuwe grondwet, die een mijlpaal zou vormen voor zowel gendergelijkheid als natuurbescherming. Maar veel kiezers twijfelen nog. 

*Seije Slager* 5 juli 2022, 11:15

‘Neoliberalisme werd geboren in Chili, en zal er sterven’, stond te lezen op een Chileense graffiti die in 2019 sociale media overging, toen het land in brand stond door zeer felle burgerprotesten. Een nieuwe grondwet, die maandag werd gepresenteerd, moet die belofte in ieder geval deels inlossen. Als het inderdaad zo ver komt. Want over twee maanden mogen kiezers zich erover uitspreken, en dat is nog geen gelopen race. 

Het ontwerp dat nu voorligt, bevat veel nieuwe sociale en politieke rechten voor vrouwen en inheemse volken, en introduceert allerlei bepalingen die ervoor zorgen dat de economie verankerd moet worden in ecologische randvoorwaarden. Dat is even wennen voor Chili, waar tot nu toe een nogal ongetemperde vorm van kapitalisme wordt bedreven. Die leidde de afgelopen decennia tot flinke economische groei, maar ook tot ongekende economische ongelijkheid. 
*
Campagne tegen de nieuwe grondwet*

Tegenstanders begonnen een jaar geleden, toen de grondwetgevende vergadering voor het eerst bijeenkwam, dan ook direct aan hun campagne om de nieuwe grondwet in diskrediet te brengen. Zo verspreidde een senator van een centrumrechtse partij een gemanipuleerd filmpje waarop de Venezolaanse president Nicols Maduro, de favoriete boeman van conservatief Latijns-Amerika, de nieuwe grondwet lijkt te ondersteunen.

De voor Chili zeer belangrijke mijnbouwsector – het land is 's werelds grootste koperproducent – heeft ook bedenkingen. Mijnbouw vergt grote investeringen, en dus ook “grote stabiliteit”, aldus Miguel Zauschkevich, voorzitter van de mijnbouwkamer tegenover persbureau Efe. “Het land kan zich niet zoveel onzekerheid veroorloven in zijn belangrijkste economische activiteit.”

De Chileense hoogleraar rechten Javier Couso Salas, die aan de Universiteit Utrecht ‘wereldwijde trends in het constitutionalisme’ doceert, relativeert zulke bedenkingen. Doordat de beslissingen in de grondwetgevende vergadering met tweederde meerderheid moesten worden genomen, sneuvelden de echt radicale voorstellen. “Er is een artikel dat een onafhankelijke centrale bank garandeert. Er is een artikel dat de rechten van ondernemingen garandeert. En eigendomsrechten worden nog altijd beter beschermd dan in de meeste Europese grondwetten.” 
*
De wet van Pinochet*

Maar die beschermingen zijn inderdaad een schim vergeleken bij de beschermingen die de huidige grondwet, in 1980 ingevoerd door dictator Pinochet, aan het bedrijfsleven biedt. Dat is de cht radicale grondwet, volgens Couso. Het was de eerste grondwet wereldwijd die de grondbeginselen van het neoliberalisme grondig verankerde in het staatsbestel: de economie wordt zorgvuldig afgeschermd van politieke ingrepen.

“De overheid mag zich nauwelijks met het economisch leven bemoeien. Het is een grondwet die de meest gedetailleerde voorschriften bevat over hoe de private sector allerlei publieke taken moet uitvoeren. De enige keer dat het woord ‘staking’ erin voorkomt, is om dat te verbieden voor de publieke sector.”

De grondwet van Pinochet werd sindsdien een aantal keer aangepast, maar volgens critici heeft dat de geest ervan onaangetast gelaten. Dat bleek wel toen het Hooggerechtshof de afgelopen jaren soms centrumlinkse regeringen terugfloot, die sociaal beleid probeerden te voeren. “Zoals de regering van Michelle Bachelet, die tussen 2014 en 2018 een aantal progressieve wetten wilde invoeren, bijvoorbeeld om vakbonden te ondersteunen. Die wetten werden ongrondwettelijk bevonden.” 
*
Onverwacht succes voor links*

In 2019 barstte uiteindelijk de bom van de opgekropte onvrede. Protesten tegen een prijsverhoging van de metrokaartjes ontaardden in een volksopstand tegen ongelijkheid. In weinig landen krijg je een woedende menigte rustig met de belofte van een nieuwe grondwet, maar in Chili deed dat de rust op straat wederkeren. De verkiezingen voor de grondwetgevende vergadering werden vervolgens een onverwacht groot succes voor linkse en onafhankelijke kandidaten: rechtse partijen behaalden minder dan een derde van de stemmen, die nodig zijn om voorstellen te blokkeren.

De vele politiek onervaren kandidaten maakten dat de grondwetgevende vergadering het afgelopen jaar soms een wanordelijk zootje geleek, en daarmee voor tegenstanders een makkelijk doelwit om daarover verzuchtingen te slaken.

Maar Couso vindt het document waarmee ze uiteindelijk op de proppen kwamen toch innovatief, in ten minste twee opzichten. “De grondwetgevende vergadering bestond uit vijftig procent mannen en vijftig procent vrouwen, en die verdeling zal straks ook in alle staatsorganen gaan gelden. Dat is het enige dat buiten iedere discussie stond, zelfs van de meest rechtse leden. Als deze grondwet wordt aangenomen, wordt die in dat opzicht een mijlpaal.” 
*
Rechten voor de natuur*

Daarnaast kent de grondwet allerlei bepalingen die de zorg om klimaatverandering in het hart van de politiek plaatsen: zo kent ze niet alleen bedrijven, maar ook de natuur bepaalde rechten toe, en bepaalt ze dat gerechtigheid ook tussen de generaties moet gelden. “Het zou de eerste klimaatgrondwet in de wereld zijn”.

Of de Chileense kiezers nog altijd zo enthousiast zijn over die ideen, wordt spannend. Bij een recente peiling gaf een kwart van hen aan voor de grondwet te zullen stemmen, en een kwart tegen. De rest is nog onbeslist. 

Camila Vallejo, minister van communicatie van de huidige linkse regering, die voorstander is van de nieuwe grondwet, ziet het met vertrouwen tegemoet: “Vanaf 4 juli laten we het _fake news_ achter ons en beginnen we met genformeerd en transparant debat, ondersteund door onze belangrijkste bron, namelijk de tekst van de nieuwe grondwet.”


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/chil...euwe~b90be06f/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> *Grondwetswijziging*
> 
> *Chili wilde van zijn neoliberale grondwet af, maar is het klaar voor deze nieuwe?*
> 
>  Voorstanders van de vervanging van de grondwet demonstreren in Chileense hoofdstad Santiago in 2020. Beeld EPA
> 
> Chileense kiezers stemmen binnenkort over een nieuwe grondwet, die een mijlpaal zou vormen voor zowel gendergelijkheid als natuurbescherming. Maar veel kiezers twijfelen nog. 
> 
> *Seije Slager* 5 juli 2022, 11:15
> ...


Past dit artikel onder het kopje : "*In Zuid-Amerika worden presidenten die ingaan tegen westerse beleid afgezet*." ?

Ik denk van niet. 




.

----------


## Revisor

Serieus, zie je echt niet het verband? Moet ik het echt uitleggen?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Wat weet jij nu van chili, van z-amerika? Het is in het chili van nu een andere situatie dan in 1973 met nixon en de staatsgreep. Je bent niet objectief en al helemaal niet genuanceerd over het westen. En het westen is ook niet n blok. Je stelling dat zuid-amerikaanse presidenten worden afgezet die ingaan tegen wat jij noemt "westers beleid" gaat niet op voor het chili van nu. Er is onder boric geen botsing met de eu of de vs. Je verhaal over inmenging van het westen is tendentieus. Bovenstaand artikel gaat helemaal niet over die vermeende inmenging. Het is een artikel wat niet past in deze topic. Dat artikel uit trouw gaat over interne conflicten in chili en verandering van binnenuit. Dat heeft allemaal niets te maken met het afzetten van presidenten. 

Vertel mij iets over het leven in Chili na Pinochet onder de regeringen van Lagos, Bachelet, Piera of Boric. Wat is jouw mening daarover? Vertel iets over de middenklasse, over het onderwijs, volkshuisvesting, gezondheidzorg hier in chili. Vertel iets over de sociale explosie begonnen in okt 2019 in chili. Vertel iets over de criminaliteit in chili of de politie en rechtspraak.

.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Wat weet jij nu van chili, van z-amerika? Het is in het chili van nu een andere situatie dan in 1973 met nixon en de staatsgreep. Je bent niet objectief en al helemaal niet genuanceerd over het westen. En het westen is ook niet n blok. Je stelling dat zuid-amerikaanse presidenten worden afgezet die ingaan tegen wat jij noemt "westers beleid" gaat niet op voor het chili van nu. Er is onder boric geen botsing met de eu of de vs. Je verhaal over inmenging van het westen is tendentieus. Bovenstaand artikel gaat helemaal niet over die vermeende inmenging. Het is een artikel wat niet past in deze topic.
> 
> 
> .



Oow gaat het weer over mijn persoon? Doei!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Serieus, zie je echt niet het verband? Moet ik het echt uitleggen?


"Oh het gaat over mijn persoon?" 

.

----------


## Revisor

Gustavo Petro, nieuwe president van Colombia Flickr/The Left

Sonali Kolhatkar DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Colombia: voormalig pro-VS conservatief bastion gaat linkse toer op

Voor het eerst in zijn geschiedenis heeft Colombia gekozen voor een niet-conservatief leiderschap. Qua bevolkingsaantal in Latijns-Amerika staat Colombia op de derde plaats. Gustavo Petro, de voormalige burgemeester van Bogot, haalde het in de tweede ronde nipt (50,47 procent) van zijn rivaal Rodolfo Hernndez.*

donderdag 7 juli 2022 16:41 

In zijn verkiezingsprogramma had Petro beloofd de ongelijkheid aan te pakken. Hij is een voormalige soldaat van een rebellenleger, die zich al op 17-jarige leeftijd aansloot bij de nu ontbonden guerillagroep M-19. Hij werd kort opgesloten en gefolterd. Zijn verkiezing wordt beschouwd als een onderdeel van de “roze golf” in Latijns Amerika, waarbij linkse maar niet-fanatiek communistische leiders erin zijn geslaagd democratische verkiezingen te winnen.

Nog indrukwekkender dan Petro is zijn running mate Francia Mrquez, een alom geprezen milieuactiviste die dankzij haar verkiezingsresultaat de eerste Afro-Colombiaanse vice-president van het land wordt.

Geen enkele andere Afro-Colombiaan is ooit zo hoog opgeklommen in regeringsrangen, ondanks het feit dat bijna 10 % van de bevolking van Afrikaanse afkomst is. Ook is er niemand die dezelfde referenties op het vlak van de strijd voor het milieu en sociale rechtvaardigheid kan voorleggen.


Op 7 augustus 2022 wordt Francia Mrquez vice-presidente van Colombia. Foto: gustavopetro.co

Mrquez is afkomstig uit een van de armste provincies van Colombia. Ze kreeg in 2018 de Goldman Milieuprijs voor haar moedige optreden tegen illegale mijnactiviteiten. Een grote groep vrouwen stapte in 2014 onder haar leiding mee op in een mars en legde maar liefst 420 km af in 10 dagen. Mrquez werd ook herhaaldelijk met de dood bedreigd vanwege haar inspanningen voor het milieu.

Janvieve Williams Comrie, uitvoerend directeur van de in de VS gevestigde organisatie AfroResistance, is al heel haar leven bevriend met Mrquez en beschouwt haar als een “zuster en kameraad”. Comrie reisde naar Colombia voor de verkiezingen en zei tijdens een interview dat ze opgetogen was dat iemand als Mrquez het tot vice-president van haar land had geschopt.

“Iedereen houdt van haar”, zei Comrie. “Ze heeft de gevolgen van de [burger] oorlog aan den lijve ondervonden, zij is een ontheemde in eigen land en nu is zij, met haar achtergrond, verkozen tot vice-president van haar land, voor het volk, door het volk.” En zij voegt eraan toe: de overwinning van Mrquez is “de overwinning van heel de gemeenschap”.

Colombia omarmde het op de VS genspireerde neoliberale beleid en is altijd een bolwerk geweest tegen linkse leiders in landen als Venezuela en Cuba. De verkiezingsresultaten betekenen dan ook niet minder dan een verbrijzeling van de heersende regionale politieke orde op het Amerikaanse continent.

Al 200 jaar lang is Colombia een trouwe bondgenoot van de VS. Het Amerikaanse ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken snoeft dat het in recente jaren meer dan 1 triljoen dollar aan hulp naar Colombia heeft gestuurd.
Al 200 jaar lang is Colombia een trouwe bondgenoot van de VS. Het Amerikaanse ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken snoeft dat het in recente jaren meer dan 1 triljoen dollar aan hulp naar Colombia heeft gestuurd. Volgens de website van het ministerie is Colombia “met de steun van de VS de voorbije 20 jaar veranderd van een kwetsbare staat in een krachtige democratie met een groeiende, op de markt gerichte, economie.”

Nu al reageren de prokapitalistische westerse media negatief op de resultaten van de verkiezingen. Het Amerikaanse weekblad Barron’s titelde “Colombia’s nieuwe president duwt land naar links. Markten lijken niet enthousiast”. Het tv-netwerk Bloomberg ging dezelfde toer op: “Colombiaanse markten kelderen na linkse overwinning in presidentsverkiezing.” De verborgen verlangens van “de markten” zijn blijkbaar belangrijk genoeg voor de mediakanalen om harde uitspraken te doen over de nieuwe leiders.

Waarover echter met geen woord gerept wordt is dat Colombia volgens de Wereldbank “een van de hoogste niveaus van inkomensongelijkheid ter wereld heeft” en het tweede hoogste in Latijns-Amerika en de Carabische regio. Ook leven meer dan 40 procent van de Colombianen onder de armoedegrens.

Nieuwskanalen als Barron’s en Bloomberg hebben lak aan zulke statistieken. Voor het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken ziet een “krachtige democratie met een groeiende, op de markt gerichte, economie” er blijkbaar zo uit.

Gezien de stabiliteit van het conservatieve en pro-Amerikaanse leiderschap in het verleden, kun je je afvragen hoe Petro en Mrquez hebben kunnen winnen.

Volgens Comrie “hadden de mensen nood aan verandering”. “Heel het programma ging over cambio, wat verandering betekent.”

Petro en Mrquez hebben zich gengageerd om iets te doen aan de enorme ontbossing.
Milieurechtvaardigheid is een zeer belangrijk aspect van de door de nieuwe regering beloofde verandering. Comrie schetst de context: “[Colombia] is in feite de ecologische long van Latijns Amerika”, aangezien een aanzienlijk deel van het Amazonewoud binnen zijn grenzen ligt. Er is in het Colombiaanse regenwoud meedogenloos aan ontbossing gedaan.

Petro en Mrquez, zo zegt Comrie, “hebben zich gengageerd om iets te doen aan die enorme ontbossing” en “uit te zoeken hoe wat verloren gegaan is, weer kan teruggebracht worden, en wat kan worden uitgebaat volgens een beleid dat oog heeft voor het milieu en in de eerste plaats rekenschap aflegt aan Moeder Aarde, en dan pas aan de economie.”

Een aanzienlijk deel van de Amerikaanse hulp aan Colombia bestond uit luchtbesproeiing met glyfosaat, een mogelijk kankerverwekkend middel, zogezegd om de cocaneteelt tegen te gaan.

Ook het Amerikaanse “Plan Colombia” mikte vooral op een mislukte antidrugsoorlog die analist Brendon Lee in een grondig onderzoek voor de Harvard International Review beschreef als “grotendeels ondoeltreffend, waardoor de productie van drugs zich uitbreidde naar andere landen en een gemilitariseerde antidrugsoorlog in het leven riep die ontelbare Colombiaanse burgerslachtoffers heeft gemaakt.”

Petro en Mrquez hebben beloofd een andere weg in te slaan, weg van de luchtbesproeiing. Hun focus ligt op de uitroeiing van de armoede in de boerengemeenschappen.

Volgens Comrie slaan de verkiezingsresultaten “niet alleen op Colombia, maar op de hele regio. En dat beleid [dat Petro en Mrquez willen uitvoeren] zal invloed hebben op de manier waarop andere regeringen zich gedragen”, elders in Latijns-Amerika.

De VS gaf altijd al de voorkeur aan rechtse en autoritaire leiders in Zuid-Amerika en heeft tientallen staatsgrepen gesteund.
Mrquez en Petro, zo zegt ze verder, willen een ministerie van Igualdad, van Gelijkheid, dat “nieuw beleid en nieuwe structuren zal voorstellen” om de ongelijkheid aan te pakken, onder andere “om vrouwen die aan het hoofd staan van de huishoudens en voorheen uitgesloten werden uit de economie een basissalaris te geven zodat ze zichzelf kunnen onderhouden. Ook zullen “de sociale programma’s uitgebreid worden” en zal onderzoek gedaan worden naar projecten als “onderwijs voor iedereen”.

Doorheen de geschiedenis heeft de VS zich verzet tegen linkse regeringen in Latijns Amerika die veeleer inzetten op de uitroeiing van de armoede dan op de verrijking van de industrile ondernemingen. De VS gaf altijd al de voorkeur aan rechtse en autoritaire leiders en heeft op het continent tientallen staatsgrepen gesteund.

Door een pro-Amerikaanse regering te vervangen door een regering die progressieve oplossingen aandraagt voor de interne problemen, moeten de Colombiaanse kiezers rekening houden met mogelijk interventionisme van Amerikaanse kant. Comrie geeft President Joe Bidens regering wat goede raad: als het hem ernst is met de aanpak van de klimaatopwarming, dan “is dit de regering waar hij moet mee werken”. Maar, zo waarschuwt ze, “dat mag niet gebeuren op Bidens voorwaarden, de samenwerking moet nu echt op de voorwaarden van Petro en Mrquez gestoeld zijn.”

Uiteindelijk, zegt Comrie, “is het tijd om daadwerkelijk … verandering te brengen in de machtsdynamiek” tussen de VS en Colombia.

Dit artikel werd geschreven voor Economy for All, een project van het Independent Media Institute. Het verscheen op Pressenza en werd voor ons vertaald door Marina Mommerency.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...inkse-toer-op/

----------


## Revisor

John Bolton, voormalig nationaal veiligheidsadviseur van het Witte Huis tijdens het presidentschap van Donald Trump.  Photo News

*Oud-adviseur Trump: Ik hielp bij plannen buitenlandse staatsgrepen

John Bolton, voormalig Amerikaanse ambassadeur bij de Verenigde Naties (2005-2006) en oud-nationaal veiligheidsadviseur van het Witte Huis (2018-2019), heeft dinsdag gezegd dat hij heeft geholpen bij het plannen van pogingen tot staatsgrepen in het buitenland. Bolton maakte de opmerking in een programma van CNN over de commissie die de bestorming van het Capitool op 6 januari 2021 onderzoekt.*

Buitenlandredactie 13-07-22, 05:27

De leden van de commissie beschuldigen oud-president Donald Trump van het aanzetten tot geweld in een laatste poging om aan de macht te blijven na het verliezen van de verkiezingen van 2020. In een gesprek met CNN-presentator Jake Tapper stelde Bolton echter dat Trump niet competent genoeg was om een ,,zorgvuldig geplande staatsgreep te plegen. Dat zei Bolton naar eigen zeggen ,,als iemand die heeft geholpen bij het plannen van staatsgrepen - niet hier - maar in andere plaatsen. Dat kost veel werk. En dat is niet wat hij (Trump, red.) deed. 

Tapper vroeg Bolton op welke pogingen hij doelde. ,,Ik ga niet in op de details, zei de oud-adviseur, voordat hij Venezuela noemde. ,,Het bleek niet succesvol te zijn. Niet dat we er zoveel mee te maken hadden, maar ik zag wat nodig was voor een oppositie om te proberen een illegaal gekozen president omver te werpen en ze faalden, zei hij. 

Veel deskundi*gen hebben kritiek op Washingtons stelselmatige interventies in andere landen.In 2019 steunde Bolton als nationale veiligheidsadviseur van het Witte Huis openlijk de oproep van de Venezolaanse oppositieleider Juan Guaid aan het Venezolaanse leger om zijn poging te steunen om de socialistische president Nicolas Maduro te verdrijven. Guaid - en een groot deel van de internationale gemeenschap - stelden dat de herverkiezing van Maduro niet eerlijk was verlopen. Uiteindelijk bleef Maduro aan de macht. ,,Ik heb het gevoel dat er nog andere dingen zijn die je me niet vertelt (naast Venezuela), zei de CNN-presentator. ,,Ik weet zeker dat die er zijn, antwoordde Bolton.


Rellen in de Venezolaanse hoofdstad Caracas tijdens de opstand tegen president Maduro in 2019.  AFP 

Veel deskundigen op het gebied van buitenlands beleid hebben kritiek op Washingtons stelselmatige interventies in andere landen: van de coup in Iran in 1953 tot de Vietnamoorlog en het steunen van moordzuchtige regimes in Latijns-Amerika in de jaren 60, 70 en 80. Ook deze eeuw liet de VS zijn macht buiten de landsgrenzen gelden met de invasies in Irak en Afghanistan.

Het is wel hoogst ongebruikelijk dat Amerikaanse functionarissen openlijk erkennen dat ze een rol hebben gespeeld bij het aanwakkeren van onrust in het buitenland.


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/oud-adv...epen~ab1b0c10/

----------


## Revisor

...

Als landen een betere prijs willen krijgen voor zijn grondstoffen, dan zie je dat hun regeringen ‘verdwijnen’.

Dat is ‘loononderdrukking’. In andere landen gebeurt het door vakbondsleiders te vermoorden. Dat is een manier om vakbonden kapot te maken en als die kapot zijn verhinder je dat lonen kunnen stijgen.

Hetzelfde gebeurt als landen, een betere prijs willen krijgen voor zijn grondstoffen, dan zie je dat hun regeringen ‘verdwijnen’ (door een regimewissel n.v.d.r.). Begin de jaren zeventig vroeg de regering van Chili een betere vergoeding voor de ontginning van koper. De regering ‘verdween’.[4]
...


_[4] Het gaat over de linkse regering onder leiding van Salvador Allende die door een staatsgreep van de macht werd verdreven en vermoord op 11 september 1973. (n.v.d.r.)_


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...e-functioneel/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Zonder het westen zou de wereld veel mooier, vreedzamer, rechtvaardiger en ontwikkeld zijn, of niet revisor? 


.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> .
> Zonder het westen zou de wereld veel mooier, vreedzamer, rechtvaardiger en ontwikkeld zijn, of niet revisor? 
> 
> 
> .


Zonder het westen woonde mensen in veel landen nog steeds in primitieve hutjes. Ja het westen heeft veel slechte dingen gedaan maar hebben ook goede dingen gedaan. Waarom altijd alleen de slechte dingen benoemen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zonder het westen woonde mensen in veel landen nog steeds in primitieve hutjes. Ja het westen heeft veel slechte dingen gedaan maar hebben ook goede dingen gedaan. Waarom altijd alleen de slechte dingen benoemen.


Zeg dat tegen Revisor. Het was trouwens sarcasme.

.

----------


## Revisor

> Zonder het westen woonde mensen in veel landen nog steeds in primitieve hutjes. Ja het westen heeft veel slechte dingen gedaan maar hebben ook goede dingen gedaan. Waarom altijd alleen de slechte dingen benoemen.



*Ons koloniale verleden in vijftig voorwerpen*

 
*Landkaart*

*Deze kaart toont het machtige Afrika, een gewiste herinnering*

Waarom zijn de Hollanders ooit naar Afrika getrokken? Anders dan veel mensen denken waren de grote rijkdom, kennis en cultuur van West-Afrika hier bekend. En dat trok de varende gelukszoekers aan. Toen het kolonialisme aanving, werd die herinnering aan deze rijke beschavingen vervolgens van de kaart gewist.

Door *Anne Marieke van der Wal Rmy*

18 juli 2022, 00:00

In 1324 maakte de Afrikaanse Mansa Musa (koning Moses) op zijn bedevaart naar Mekka een tussenstop in Caro. Zijn gevolg van onder meer tienduizend met goud bepakte dragers en tientallen met goudstof en zout beladen kamelen, was zo overweldigend rijk dat het tijdelijk inflatie veroorzaakte in de Egyptische stad.

De blijvende nalatenschap van zijn reis was dat de Afrikaanse koningen van de Sahel tot ver buiten Afrika bekend kwamen te staan als de heersers over de intercontinentale goudhandel. Timboektoe, een van de voornaamste handelssteden van het koninkrijk van Mali, dat in de 15de en 16de eeuw zijn hoogtijdagen kende, stond vanaf het moment van deze intocht op de kaart. Zowel letterlijk als figuurlijk. Op de hierboven getoonde uitsnede van de Catalaanse atlas van 1375, een van de belangrijkste middeleeuwse wereldkaarten, staat Mansa Musa prominent afgebeeld. De gouden kroon, scepter en rijksappel zijn klassieke symbolen die zijn wereldlijke macht over het gebied bevestigen.

Dit beeld van een rijk en machtig Afrika botst met de grotendeels dominante westerse voorstelling van Afrika als een statisch en onveranderlijk continent ‘zonder geschiedenis’. Een beeld dat overheersend werd gedurende de periode van kolonialisme. Maar in de 14de eeuw was de rijkdom van verschillende Afrikaanse beschavingen bekend en begeerd, van Ethiopi tot de Swahili-stadstaten en de koninkrijken in de Sahel. Afrika was in deze periode niet de ‘periferie’, maar eerder onderdeel van het ‘centrum’ van de toen bekende wereld.




*De Atlas Cataln van Abraham Cresques, 1375, collectie Bibliothque Nationale de France, Parijs.* Bron: Wikimedia

Gevestigd op het kruispunt van de handelsnetwerken tussen het tropische Zuiden en het mediterrane Noorden, wist het koninkrijk van Mali optimaal te profiteren van alle handel in kostbaarheden. Kolanoten en zout werden verhandeld via de strategisch gelegen handelssteden Timboektoe, Djenn en Gao. Daarnaast liet de rivier Niger grote hoeveelheden goud achter op haar oevers, waardoor de westelijke Sahel tweederde van de wereldvoorraad bezat.

Deze macht en rijkdom stelden Mansa Musa in staat tijdens zijn reis naar Mekka in 1324 de bekendste geleerden binnen de islamitische wereld over te halen naar Timboektoe te komen. Bij zijn terugkomst in 1325 werd al snel begonnen met de bouw van een reeks universiteiten. De Djinguereber madrassa, voltooid in 1327, werd de eerste in een reeks centra van geleerdheid, waar schriftgeleerden zij aan zij werkten met astronomen, medici en historici. In deze tijd floreerde de wetenschap binnen de Dar al-Islam, de islamitische beschaving die zich uitstrekte vanaf Turkije en West-Afrika tot aan Zuidoost Azi. De periode bracht termen voort als ‘algebra’ en ‘algoritme’ en standaardiseerde het Indiase cijfersysteem.

*25 duizend studenten in Timboektoe*

Tijdens de gloriedagen van het koninkrijk van Mali studeerden er in de stad Timboektoe 25 duizend studenten. Timboektoe trok niet alleen buitenlandse geleerden aan, ook de lokale geleerden hadden een grote invloed op de bredere islamitische wetenschappelijke productie. En hoewel de verzamelde kennis in Arabisch schrift werd opgetekend, waren de spreek- en schrijftaal zelf veelal de lokale volkstalen, zoals Hausa.

Hier begon de Europese verbeelding van Timboektoe als Afrikaans El Dorado. Verhalen over de fabelachtige rijkdom van de koningen van de Sahel die na 1324 begonnen te circuleren, brachten naast islamitische handelaren en geleerden ook menig Europese ontdekkingsreizigers ertoe de route naar Timboektoe te zoeken. Mogendheden aasden op Mali’s bron van welvaart: de zoutmijnen van Taghaza en de Niger vol goud. In 1591 werd het koninkrijk Songhai, de opvolger van het Mali-koninkrijk, veroverd door de troepen van het Marokkaanse Saadi Sultanaat.
Maar het was vooral de snelle opkomst van de handel via de Atlantische Oceaan die uiteindelijk de steden in de Sahel hun invloedrijke positie ontnam. Die zeevaart veroorzaakte een verschuiving van het machtscentrum naar de kustgebieden, in zowel Afrika als Europa. Toen Afrika tot aan de evenaar per boot bereikbaar werd, verloren de Sahel-handelssteden hun strategische positie en kwam de macht van de koningen onder druk te staan. De wereldfaam van deze steden bleef echter nog enige tijd zichtbaar. Toen Willem Blaeu in 1635 zijn beroemde wereldkaart drukte, werd de Zuid-Atlantische oceaan nog de Oceanus Aethiopicus genoemd. Grote handelssteden als Timboektoe, Goa en Kano waren nog duidelijk zichtbaar op de kaart.



*De kaart van Afrika van Willem Blaeu (1596-1673), Amsterdam.* Beeld: Historic Maps/ullstein / Getty

Dit beeld zou snel kantelen. Timboektoe werd niet langer gezien als stad van goud en centrum van geleerdheid maar werd steeds meer geassocieerd met onherbergzaamheid, ver verwijderd van de ‘beschaving’. In Europa raakten de herinneringen aan de rijke geschiedenis en de machtige staten van de Westelijke Sahel steeds verder op de achtergrond. Ze werden zo irrelevant geacht dat ze uiteindelijk zelfs ontbraken op de nieuwe landkaarten.






*Een kaart van Afrika in de koloniale tijd met grote, lege vlakken, 1812.* Beeld: Wikimedia

Die behoorlijk lege kaarten van Afrika zetten de mythe kracht bij van een onontwikkeld continent dat ‘beschaafd’ diende te worden. Dat idee legitimeerde vervolgens het nieuwe imperialisme waarmee Europese landen in de 19de eeuw hele delen van Afrika toe-eigenden.

Dankzij projecten als Tombouctou Manuscripts Project van de Universiteit van Kaapstad en Mali Magic van Google en Unesco, is het verleden van het Koninkrijk van Mali beter en breder inzichtelijk geworden. De herziening van het beeld van ‘Afrika zonder geschiedenis’ vindt belangstelling bij veel Afrikanen en in de Afrikaanse diaspora en het inspireert historici om alert te zijn op mogelijk andere vastgeroeste aannamen die aan herziening toe zijn.
_________________

*Over de auteur*

*Anne Marieke van der Wal Rmy* (1982) is universitair docent Afrikaanse geschiedenis aan de Universiteit Leiden. Haar onderzoek richt zich vooral op de vroegmoderne periode, orale tradities en herinneringsculturen, en postkoloniale kritiek.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/kijkverder...ering~v544886/

----------


## Revisor

> Zonder het westen woonde mensen in veel landen nog steeds in primitieve hutjes. Ja het westen heeft veel slechte dingen gedaan maar hebben ook goede dingen gedaan. Waarom altijd alleen de slechte dingen benoemen.



*Ons koloniale verleden in vijftig voorwerpen*

 Beeld: Collectie Nationaal Museum van Wereldculturen. *Het relif op de Borobudur-tempel in Midden-Java.* Beeld: Collectie Nationaal Museum van Wereldculturen

*Relif*

*Hoe het rijke verleden van Indonesi in de schaduw verdween*

Toen in de 15de en 16de eeuw Portugezen, Spanjaarden en Nederlanders naar de Indonesische archipel voeren, op zoek naar specerijen, had dat gebied al een zeer groot handelsnetwerk. Ook (luxe) goederen, cultuur en religie werden al eeuwenlang via dat netwerk uitgewisseld. Europeanen sloten achter aan in de rij.

Door *Sadiah Boonstra*

25 juli 2022, 00:00

Een relif op de boeddhistische Borobudur-tempel in Midden-Java, Indonesi, toont een schip met gebolde zeilen tussen hoge golven. Het is een vlerkprauw, te herkennen aan drijvers die via een balk langszij in het water liggen om de boot recht te houden. De zeelieden aan boord hangen aan de schoten om het schip in bedwang te houden.

Het relif, gemaakt in de 8ste of 9de eeuw, is een getuige van een lange zeevarende traditie in de Indonesische archipel. Al sinds de prehistorie beschikten de bewoners over navigatiekennis en bestreken ze met hun vlerkprauwen een uitgebreid handelsnetwerk dat duizenden kilometers omspande. De aantrekkingskracht van de ‘peperdure’ specerijen die via dit netwerk Europa bereikten, had tot gevolg dat Portugezen, Spanjaarden en Hollanders vanaf de late Middeleeuwen uitvoeren, op zoek naar ‘de bron’ van al dat moois. Toen die eenmaal gevonden was, had dat verstrekkende gevolgen. Een ervan was dat het rijke prekoloniale verleden van Indonesi tot op de dag van vandaag behoorlijk is onderbelicht in Europa. Het verdween in de schaduw van het eurocentrische perspectief op het grootste eilandenrijk ter wereld.

*Migratiegolf*

Het Indonesische handelsnetwerk was ontstaan tijdens de migratiegolf die omstreeks 3500 voor Christus op gang kwam. Destijds reisden kleine groepjes landbouwers vanuit China naar het vasteland van Zuidoost-Azi en over zee naar Taiwan en verder. Kennis van landbouw, met name rijstteelt, en talen reisden mee. Zo verspreidde de Austronesische taalfamilie zich van het zuiden in China tot aan Madagascar en Rapa Nui (Paaseiland). Landbouw was in het gebied zo succesvol dat er overschotten ontstonden, waardoor niet iedereen meer hoefde te boeren maar ook kon leven van handel of een ambacht.

Via China en de zijderoute bereikten goederen uit de Indonesische archipel al rond de 5de eeuw voor Christus Centraal-Azi, India, het Midden-Oosten en uiteindelijk het Middellandse Zeegebied. Tussen de 8ste en 11de eeuw werden de Indonesische handelsnetwerken uitgebreid met de Filipijnse eilanden en zeilden inwoners van Sulawesi naar de oostkust van Afrika en Madagascar. Ter vergelijking: in diezelfde periode zeilden Chinese schepen voor het eerst naar Zuidoost-Azi, Perzische schepen kwamen niet verder dan Sri Lanka en Portugese zeelieden waagden zich pas vanaf de 15de eeuw ten zuiden van Europa.

Javaanse handelaren waren de spin in dit uitgestrekte handelsweb. Daarin werden rijst en textiel uit India verhandeld, lakwerk en porselein uit China, en (luxe) goederen, zoals glas en damast, uit het Midden-Oosten. Uit Sumatra kwamen goud en allerlei soorten bosproducten zoals geurend hout en fris ruikende kamfer op de markt. Tin kwam uit Bangka, peper uit West-Java en rijst uit Oost-Java.



*De Borobudur-tempel in 2020.* Beeld: Getty

*Veel meer dan specerijen*

In Europa was er grote vraag naar kruidnagel vanwege de (vermeende?) helende werking tegen onder meer kiespijn, het bevorderen van de spijsvertering en het conserveren van vlees. Door de unieke combinatie van klimaat en voedingsbodem groeide de kruidnagel maar op n plek in de wereld: de Molukken in het noordoosten van de Indonesische archipel. Ook nootmuskaat en het zacht smakende omhulsel van de noot, foelie, kwamen ervandaan. Sinds 1700, maar misschien zelfs eerder, werden zilte zeekomkommers van Makassar op Sulawesi verhandeld met de Yolgnu Aboriginals op de noordkust van Australi.

Niet alleen specerijen en (luxe) goederen werden via deze netwerken uitgewisseld, maar ook ideen, cultuur en religie. Al 2500 jaar voor Christus kwamen de Indiase heldendichten _Mahabharata_ en _Ramayana_ naar Indonesi. Nog vandaag de dag worden ze verteld in het wajangtheater. Ook het boeddhisme kwam via de handelsroutes naar de Indonesische archipel. De Borobudur was het grootste religieuze bouwwerk ter wereld en trok boeddhistische pelgrims aan uit China en India. Later, eind 13de eeuw, arriveerde de islam in het eilandenrijk, ook via deze handelsroutes. Vanaf Noord-Sumatra verspreidde de islam zich zuidwaarts naar het Maleise schiereiland, Brunei en het zuiden van de Filipijnen (14de eeuw) en Midden- en Oost-Java (15de en 16de eeuw). Tegenwoordig is ongeveer 90 procent van de bijna 300 miljoen inwoners moslim, wat Indonesi het grootste moslimland ter wereld maakt.

De Indonesische archipel is als bolwerk van handel en cultuur dus duizenden jaren oud. Dat in de 15de eeuw de Portugezen, later de Spanjaarden en in 1596 ook de Nederlander Cornelis Houtman kwamen binnenzeilen, was eerder een gevolg van de handelscontacten dan een oorzaak.
________________

*Over de auteur*

Sadiah Boonstra is directeur van Culturelab, een cultureel adviesbureau in Jakarta, Indonesi. In 2014 promoveerde zij op een historisch onderzoek naar wajangtheater in koloniaal en hedendaags in Indonesi. Sadiah is als onderzoeksmedewerker verbonden aan de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam en als senior onderzoeker aan de universiteit van Melbourne.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/kijkverder...dween~v544983/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zonder het westen woonde mensen in veel landen nog steeds in primitieve hutjes. Ja het westen heeft veel slechte dingen gedaan maar hebben ook goede dingen gedaan. Waarom altijd alleen de slechte dingen benoemen.


Het wonen in een hutje is niet pers negatief. En wat is trouwens jouw definitie van een hutje? Meestal zijn hutjes gebouwd van natuurlijk materiaal en passen beter in een natuurlijke omgeving. Het zijn ecologische woningen. Neem bijvoorbeeld de lemen huisje (noem het hutjes zo je wilt) van de Massai. Dat is toch geweldig!? Moet er niet aan denken dat het leem vervangen zou worden door westerse materialen als zinken platen en plastic. De massai zijn zelfvoorzienend. Ze halen hun bouwmateriaal uit de omgeving. Dat moeten we juist koesteren. In Nederland wonen mensen opgepropt in afschuwelijke betonwijken. En dan zijn de huizen voor veel mensen ook nog onbetaalbaar. Het zou voor veel mensen in Nederland goed zijn als we in eenvoudige betaalbare
ecologische huisjes mochten wonen en deze zelf mogen bouwen. Die plaggenhutten van vroeger waren zo gek nog niet. 


.

----------


## Revisor

Afgelopen 50 jaar zijn er ongeveer 20 coups tegen democratisch gekozen regeringen in Zuid-Amerika gepleegd. Allen met organisatie, medeweten en steun van de Amerika (Westerse wereld).

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



Reportage van Chilevision over de grootste criminele bende uit Venezuela en hoe deze bende in het noorden van Chili zich schuldig maakt aan o.a. martelingen, moorden, ontvoeringen, drugshandel, geweldadige berovingen, prostitutie, mensenhandel ...

En zijn veel politici en autoriteiten die in het noorden de noodtoestand (estado de exepcin) willen uitrioepen en militairen op straat willen. De huidige president Boric wil daar niets van weten. 



Bron : *wikipedia*

*Tren de Aragua* is the largest criminal organization in Venezuela, with over 2,700 members. In addition to its home-state of Aragua, the organization also has a presence in other states in Venezuela, such as: Carabobo, Sucre, Bolvar, Gurico, Trujillo and Miranda. Tren de Aragua is led by Hctor Rusthenford Guerrero Flores, alias “Nio Guerrero"; he is currently incarcerated in Tocorn prison, which functions as the organization's headquarters. 

*Tren de Aragua* is also the first Venezuelan criminal organization to expand internationally; it has a presence in Colombia, Brazil, Peru, Ecuador, Bolivia and Chile. The organization engages in a variety of criminal activities, such as protection racketeering, drug-trafficking, arms-trafficking, human-trafficking, pimping, kidnappings-for-ransom, illegal mining, chop shops, human smuggling, witness tampering, bribery, and money laundering. Amidst the Tarapac migrant crisis in northern Chile, Tren de Aragua engaged in trafficking of women across from the Bolivian border to Santiago.

By October 2021 there were reports Chilean authorities were conducting four different investigations related to the criminal organisation.

On March 24, 2022 Investigations Police of Chile (PDI) declared to have dismantled the Chilean branch of Tren de Aragua. One of the Tren de Aragua members captured in March 2022 had Interpol arrest warrants for murders in Venezuela and Peru. Six other migrant traffickers of Tren de Aragua were also captured in March 2022 by Chilean police.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
*In de straten van Venezuela maken bendes handig gebruik van de politieke instabiliteit* 


*Bewoners van de buurt Cota 905 in Caracas zoeken een veilig heenkomen elders, tijdens de gevechten die daar in juli uitbraken en die tientallen doden kostten.* Beeld Reuters 

Terwijl de oppositie en de regering van Venezuela bekvechten over de politieke macht, wordt de echte macht steeds meer door bendes uitgeoefend. 


Bron : *trouw.nl* - 4 september 2021 

Het voelt alsof je leeft in een gevangenis met overal ogen, vertelt een dorpeling in de Venezolaanse deelstaat Zulia. Persbureau Reuters interviewde de afgelopen tijd vele tientallen mensen over het leven van alledag in het westen van Venezuela. 

Op veel plekken zijn de regels streng. Na zes uur s avonds geldt er bijvoorbeeld een strikt straatverbod, iedereen die het dorp in- of uitgaat wordt geregistreerd, het dragen van wapens door particulieren is verboden, kinderen in de middelbareschoolleeftijd worden gedwongen van school geplukt om op cocaplantages te werken, of in de mijnen waar goud of coltan gedolven wordt. 

*Rebellenleger* 

Voordelen zijn er ook: de misdaad op straat is flink afgenomen, en de beloning voor het werk in de mijnbouw of drugshandel is goed, wat in het economisch volledig ingestorte Venezuela meegenomen is. 

De overheid die al die regels uitvaardigt en handhaaft, is niet de overheid die in hoofdstad Caracas zetelt, en waar president Nicols Maduro de baas van is. Het is de ELN, een rebellenleger uit buurland Colombia, dat het westen van Venezuela al langer als uitvalsbasis gebruikt. 

Lange tijd werd dat min of meer gedoogd door Maduro en zijn voorganger Hugo Chvez. Ze zagen ideologische geestverwanten in de ELN, die ooit begon als linkse guerrillabeweging. Maar volgens veel waarnemers verwordt de ELN steeds meer tot een criminele bende met economische belangen, sinds kort ook in de drugshandel, die zulke belangen desnoods met geweld beschermt. 

*Machtsvacum* 

De afgelopen jaren kwam de ELN steeds vaker tevoorschijn uit het bos, en vestigde zich in bevolkingscentra. Ze springen daarmee in het machtsvacum dat is ontstaan nu de staat in Venezuela is ingestort onder de last van grof mismanagement, internationale sancties, dalende olieprijzen en een diepe economische en politieke crisis. 

Ver weg, in Mexico, onderhandelen vertegenwoordigers van de regering en de oppositie dit weekend weer over een uitweg uit die politieke crisis. Heel erg van harte gaat dat niet. 

De oppositie gelooft niet dat er onder het bewind van Maduro eerlijke verkiezingen mogelijk zijn. Maar andere opties hebben ze ook niet: de poging, begin 2019, om parlementsvoorzitter Juan Guaid als alternatieve president naar voren te schuiven, is definitief mislukt: Maduro bleef gewoon in zijn presidentieel paleis zitten, en het leger bleef achter hem staan. 

Voor Maduro zijn de onderhandelingen evengoed een noodzaak: hij hoopt dat hij zo weer genoeg krediet opbouwt bij de internationale gemeenschap om opnieuw toegang te krijgen tot allerlei buitenlandse tegoeden. Die werden bevroren, toen veel landen verandering roken en Guaid als wettige president erkenden. 

*Gezag van bendes* 

En dus werd, voorafgaand aan de gesprekken van dit weekend, alvast een akkoord bekendgemaakt. De oppositie heeft besloten, onder enig protest, toch weer mee te doen aan de regionale verkiezingen, die voor november op de agenda staan. 

Nog los van of ze eerlijk verlopen, en wat de precieze uitslag wordt: de echte machtsstrijd voert Maduro op dit moment niet met de oppositie, maar met de bendes. Want die krijgen niet alleen bij de grens met Venezuela steeds meer macht, ook in hoofdstad Caracas manifesteren ze zich steeds nadrukkelijker als concurrentie van de overheid. 

Helemaal nieuw is dat overigens niet. De georganiseerde misdaad heeft al langer veel invloed in het land. Dat bleek wel toen Maduro zich in 2014 genoodzaakt voelde om een soort wapenstilstand te sluiten. Daarbij werden sommige gebieden als zonas de paz, vredeszones aangemerkt. Een eufemisme: de Venezolaanse overheid accepteerde het gezag van bendes in bepaalde gebieden, en beloofde de politie er weg te houden. In ruil beloofden de bendes dat ze het geweld op straat binnen de perken zouden houden. 

*Militaire actie* 

Maar dat lukt niet overal meer: n van die vredeszones, de wijk Cota 905 in Caracas, met een paar honderdduizend inwoners, ontplofte deze zomer. De wijk, slechts een paar kilometer van het presidentieel paleis, staat onder controle van de beruchte bendeleider El Koki. Die voelde zich in juli sterk genoeg om zijn territorium uit te breiden. 

Bij een gewapende confrontatie met de veiligheidsdiensten vielen 33 doden. In augustus sloeg het leger terug met een grote militaire actie tegen de bende van El Koki. Gefluisterd wordt dat hij zijn wijk nu ontvlucht is. Maar deze veldslag mag dan voorbij zijn, de oorlog tegen het bendegeweld heeft Maduro nog lang niet gewonnen. 

Vergeleken met die harde strijd is het gesteggel met de oppositie een eitje. In reactie op het akkoord met de oppositie kondigde Maduro aan dat hij straks in november voor de televisie gaat zitten en een schaaltje popcorn erbij pakt, om te aanschouwen hoe zijn uitdager Juan Guaid weer gewoon naar de stembus gaat.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
*Zevenstappenplan* 

*Handboek voor een dictator: zo werd democratisch Venezuela een autoritaire staat* 


Aanhangers van Nicols Maduro met een portret van zijn voorganger, Hugo Chvez. *Beeld AFP* 

Dinsdag wordt in Venezuela het nieuwe parlement bedigd. Daarmee komt de laatste institutie onder controle van de regerende Socialistische Partij PSUV en is de dictatuur in Venezuela zo goed als voltooid. Hoe gaat dat in z'n werk, zo'n transformatie van democratie naar dictatuur? Een handboek. 


Bron : *trouw.nl* - 4 januari 2021 

Tot dinsdag was de Nationale Assemblee de laatste institutie die in Venezuela nog niet onder controle stond van de PSUV. De rechterlijke macht, de nationale Kiesraad, de strijdkrachten en vrijwel de gehele media waren al gelijkgeschakeld, waarmee Venezuela is verworden tot een autoritaire staat. Met pakweg 15 procent steun onder de bevolking zit een kleine groep leiders steviger in het zadel dan ooit. 

De transformatie begon 22 jaar geleden met de verkiezing van de linkse populist Hugo Chvez, en is na diens dood in 2013 voortgezet onder leiding van Nicols Maduro. De 58-jarige leider heeft de wording van een partijdictatuur naar Cubaans model – maar veel gewelddadiger – de laatste jaren versneld, maar de basis ervoor werd gelegd door Chvez, opdat zijn tegenstanders zoals hij zelf zei “nooit meer aan de macht zullen komen”. Volmaakt is het proces nog niet. Er bestaan nog oppositiepartijen, er is nog vrijheid van beweging en er zijn – digitaal – nog kritische media. 

Dat uitgerekend Venezuela dit proces doorloopt is ironisch. Het land was, nadat in 1958 zijn laatste dictator Marcos Prez Jimnez vertrok, decennialang juist ht Latijns-Amerikaanse toonbeeld van democratie. Terwijl de rest van de regio synoniem werd voor dictaturen en staatsgrepen, bleef Venezuela verschoond van junta’s en repressie. Nu vrijwel alle dictaturen in democratien zijn veranderd, bewandelt Venezuela de omgekeerde weg. 

Maar hoe doe je zoiets eigenlijk, van een democratie een dictatuur maken? De transformatie van Venezuela laat zich lezen als een handleiding.

*1. Grijp de macht* 

Alles begint uiteraard met aan de macht komen. De snelste maar ook riskantste optie is een staatsgreep. Hugo Chvez kon daarvan meepraten toen zijn putsch april 1992 mislukte en hij voor jaren de gevangenis in ging. Omslachtiger maar eleganter is meedoen aan de verkiezingen. Na zijn vrijlating werkte Chvez jaren aan zijn campagne. Hij had een uitstekende neus voor de zwakke plek van de Venezolaanse democratie: de enorme armoede die werd genegeerd door de corrupte politici. Hij presenteerde zich als buitenstaander; een luchtmachtofficier die het opnam voor het door de corrupte politici vergeten volk. Hij beloofde hun een ‘revolutie’: hij zou alles anders gaan doen. 

Geholpen door zijn charisma maakte hij heftige emoties los bij de arme massa’s en werd hij eind 1998 met een enorme meerderheid tot president gekozen. In het parlement veegde hij de traditionele partijen in n keer van de kaart. Hij liet een nieuwe – overigens democratische – grondwet schrijven en kreeg bij herhaling parlementaire toestemming om gedurende lange periodes per decreet te regeren. Wat Chvez niet lukte was in 2007 een referendum winnen over de mogelijkheid om zichzelf oneindig opnieuw verkiesbaar te stellen – ergo voor altijd aan de macht te kunnen blijven –, iets wat hij een jaar later alsnog regelde via het parlement en de Hoge Raad. 

*2. Zuiver de strijdkrachten* 

Wie de wapens heeft, heeft de macht; het is dus essentieel om de strijdkrachten te politiseren en trouw te houden met behulp van geld en privileges. Het Venezolaanse leger stond bekend als professioneel en a-politiek. Chvez, zelf militair, gaf hun voor het eerst stemrecht, maar eiste in ruil daarvoor trouw aan zijn ‘Bolivariaanse revolutie’. Na een mislukte staatsgreep tegen hem in 2002 pakte hij het rigoureuzer aan. Het aantal generaals werd uitgebreid van 100 tot 2000, waarmee de kans op muiterij kleiner werd, en de top werd herhaaldelijk opnieuw gescreend en vervangen. 

De huidige president van Venezuela, Nicols Maduro, politiseerde de militairen verder. Een gevreesde geheime dienst speurt – met hulp van naar schatting 2500 Cubaanse experts – naar kritiek of potentile rebellie op straffe van marteling en het lastigvallen van familieleden. Om de militairen loyaal te houden ontvangen zij goede salarissen en de controle over smokkelroutes van drugs, goud, geld, brandstof, voedsel en emigranten, waaraan kapitalen worden verdiend. 

*3. Politiseer de rechters* 

Maak zo snel mogelijk een einde aan onafhankelijke rechtspraak. “Heel vaak lukt het [de oppositie] beslissingen van de revolutie te neutraliseren via een rechter, of via de Hoge Raad!”, stelde Chvez verontwaardigd vast en noemde het ‘verraad aan het volk’. In 2004 vulde hij de tot dan toe onafhankelijke Hoge Raad met politieke bondgenoten die op hun beurt de leden van de Nationale Kiesraad kozen, om verkiezingsuitslagen veilig te stellen. De laatste verkiezingen werden geboycot door de oppositie omdat de Kiesraad elke kans om te winnen had geblokkeerd. 

Rechters oordelen nooit meer in het nadeel van de regering. Wie het toch aandurft heeft een probleem, zoals rechter Maria Lourdes Afiuni, die het in haar hoofd haalde om een uitspraak te doen die Chvez niet zinde en vervolgens zelf voor jaren de cel in ging. Recenter is Maduro’s klopjacht op hoofdaanklager Luisa Ortega, die in 2017 plotseling kritiek ging uiten op de regering en het land moest ontvluchten om niet te worden opgepakt. 

*4. Neutraliseer het parlement* 

Maak van het parlement een applausmachine. In Venezuela was dit aanvankelijk geen issue want Chvez won steeds met gemak de meerderheid. Maar de veel minder charismatische Maduro deed dat trucje niet na. Al bij zijn eerste parlementsverkiezing, in 2015, veroverde de oppositie het parlement terug. Meteen werden de andere instituties in stelling gebracht. De Hoge Raad verklaarde – vanwege vermeende fraude – het parlement illegaal en nam alle wetgevende taken over. Dit was het moment waarop massale protesten uitbraken voor behoud van de democratie. De rechters draaiden hun besluit terug, maar alle toekomstige beslissingen van het parlement bleven onwettig. Vervolgens zette Maduro een schaduwparlement op in de vorm van een Grondwetgevende Vergadering – volledig gevuld met partijgenoten – die alle taken, faciliteiten en budgetten van het parlement overnam. Nu het parlement weer in handen is van de PSUV, is de Grondwetgevende Vergadering opgeheven. 

*5. Schakel de oppositie uit* 

Maak georganiseerde oppositie machteloos door ze financieel te treffen, ze te verdelen of door haar leiders te neutraliseren. Chvez begon met het beknotten van budgetten aan door de oppositie bestuurde deelstaten en gemeenten. Toen de oppositie in 2009 de hoofdstad Caracas heroverde, verzon hij de functie van ‘districtsburgemeester’ en benoemde een partijgenoot die de beschikking kreeg over budgetten, kantoor en personeel van de gekozen burgemeester. 

President Maduro ontneemt populaire oppositieleiders en parlementsleden de immuniteit, en laat hen vervolgens oppakken en zonder proces voor jaren gevangenzetten, beschuldigd van corruptie, wapenbezit of samenzwering. De belangrijkste leiders, onder wie Leopoldo Lpez, zijn naar het buitenland gevlucht. Alleen de bekende Juan Guaid die zichzelf vorig jaar met brede internationale steun uitriep tot interim-president, wordt met rust gelaten, uit angst voor de internationale reactie. In aanloop naar de meest recente verkiezingen ontbond de Hoge Raad de besturen van de belangrijkste oppositiepartijen en verving die door regeringsgetrouwen, die vervolgens straffeloos campagne mochten voeren met de logo’s, symbolen, kleuren en vlaggen en nu ‘namens de oppositie’ in het parlement zitten. 

*6. Schakel de media gelijk* 

Sluit kritische media, te beginnen bij de invloedrijke televisiezenders. Doe dat discreet; politie-invallen zijn echt uit de tijd. Denk liever aan verlammende rechtszaken, onbetaalbare boetes, het intrekken van vergunningen of het intimideren van journalisten. Chvez sloot honderden onafhankelijke televisie- en radiozenders zonder de wet te overtreden. Emblematisch was de sluiting van de historische tv-zender RCTV door het niet vernieuwen van de zendvergunning die in 2007 afliep. 

De invloedrijke anti-regeringszender Globovisin werd verzwakt door rechtszaken en hoge boetes en in 2013 vrijwel failliet opgekocht door een regeringsvriendelijke ondernemer. Venezuela’s laatste oppositiespreekbuis, dagblad _El Nacional_, sloot eind 2018 omdat het – dankzij doelgerichte sabotage van de regering – niet meer aan papier en inkt kon komen. In 2018 liet Maduro een ‘anti-haatwet’ aannemen om journalisten te vervolgen. Kritische journalistiek is, afgezien van een enkele kritische column in een van de overgebleven dagbladen, vrijwel helemaal verplaatst naar sociale media zoals Facebook en Twitter. 

*7. Intimideer je burgers* 

Laat je vijanden zien dat je weet wie ze zijn en dat tegenstand duur wordt betaald, desnoods met geweld. Chvez diskwalificeerde vanaf dag n iedereen met kritiek als lid van de oude corrupte elite of agent van de CIA. De intimidatie bereikte de individuele Venezolanen toen in 2004 een lijst van miljoenen burgers die hadden getekend voor een impeachment van Chvez, letterlijk op straat belandde: de lijst was op CD te koop. Velen van hen verloren hun baan en sociale voorzieningen. 

Maduro verfijnde het controlenetwerk. Informanten in de volkswijken weten precies wie op de oppositie stemt of tegen de regering demonstreert. Wie loyaal is krijgt cadeautjes – in ruil voor een stem: “Wie niet stemt, die zal niet eten”. Ten behoeve van de politieke controle houdt de partij een monopolie op de hulp aan de armen. Internationale hulp wordt tegengehouden, lokale humanitaire organisaties worden gentimideerd, hun leiders opgepakt. 

Protest wordt hard neergeslagen. Bij massaprotesten in 2017 werden zeker 120 demonstranten gedood, anderen zijn gemarteld. Berucht zijn de paramilitaire _colectivos_ die gewapend en op motoren tegenstanders terroriseren. In september publiceerde de VN een lijvig rapport vol gruwelijke details over marteling en schendingen van de mensenrechten. 

Sinds 2016 zijn 18.000 burgers standrechtelijk gexecuteerd, vooral in volkswijken. In 2020 doodde de politie meer burgers dan de misdaad. Het Internationaal Strafhof stelde onlangs vast dat er voldoende grond is voor een rechtszaak tegen Venezuela. De recentste verkiezingen zijn door vrijwel niemand erkend, net zo min als de applausmachine die vandaag wordt bedigd, het voorlopig sluitstuk van 22 jaar afbraak van de democratie.




.

----------


## Revisor

*John Bolton zegt dat de regering van Trump gelijk had om te proberen het Maduro-regime in Venezuela omver te werpen*

*'Het enige waar ik spijt van heb, is dat het ons niet is gelukt, hoewel we in de buurt kwamen'
*

Johanna Chisholm zaterdag 07 mei 2022 08:14

Trump gebruikte de term 'brandertelefoons' meerdere keren, zegt John Bolton 

John Bolton , die begin 2019 als nationale veiligheidsadviseur van de voormalige president Donald Trump diende tijdens het hoogtepunt van de presidentile crisis in Venezuela , zei dat de president voor n termijn gelijk had om te proberen het Maduro-regime omver te werpen.

De opmerkingen van de voormalige nationale veiligheidsadviseur werden donderdag gemaakt terwijl hij een publiek van jonge conservatieven toesprak tijdens een evenement dat werd georganiseerd door de Vandenberg Coalition in samenwerking met het American Enterprise Institute , een rechtse denktank in Washington, DC waar Bolton diende als een voormalige senior fellow, meldde _Politico voor het eerst._

[Trump] had gelijk toen hij probeerde het Maduro-regime omver te werpen, zei Bolton naar verluidt, volgens Alex Ward van _Politico ._ Daar heb ik absoluut geen spijt van. Het enige waar ik spijt van heb, is dat we er niet in zijn geslaagd, hoewel we er dichtbij kwamen.

Bolton voegde er ook aan toe dat hij dacht dat regimewisseling in Noord-Korea "iets gemakkelijker" zou zijn geweest dan het Latijns-Amerikaanse land, omdat Zuid-Korea, een sterke militaire bondgenoot van de VS, een regering zou kunnen installeren die het schiereiland zou kunnen besturen.

Gedurende zijn ambtstermijn als president stond Trump vaak op gespannen voet met zijn agressieve nationale veiligheidsadviseur als het ging om buitenlandse moerassen, vooral als het ging om de situatie van president Nicolas Maduro en de crisis in Venezuela begin 2019.


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-b2072370.html

Volledig vertaald met google.translate

----------


## Revisor

...

De VS zouden sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog in meer dan 70 landen een 'regimeverandering' hebben doorgevoerd . In de afgelopen jaren is het direct of indirect betrokken geweest bij oorlogen in Afghanistan , Irak , Libi , Syri , Jemen en Oekrane. Bolton zelf heeft opgeschept over zijn betrokkenheid bij inspanningen tot 2019 om de regering van Nicolas Maduro in Venezuela te verdrijven, in een poging Juan Guaido, de eigen voorkeurskandidaat van president Washington , te installeren .
...

https://www-jonathan--cook-net.trans..._x_tr_pto=wapp

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.


De nieuwe Chileense grondwet

*Volksraadpleging nieuwe grondwet*


*Artikel 1*

1. Chili is een sociale en democratische rechtsstaat. Het is multinationaal
intercultureel, regionaal en ecologisch.

2. Het is opgericht als een solidaire republiek. Haar democratie is inclusief en pariteit. Het erkent als intrinsieke en onvervreemdbare waarden de waardigheid, vrijheid, de inhoudelijke gelijkheid van mensen en hun onlosmakelijke relatie met de natuur.

3. De bescherming en garantie van individuele en collectieve mensenrechten vormen het fundament van de staat en leiden al zijn activiteiten. Het is de plicht van Staat genereert de nodige voorwaarden en levert de goederen en diensten om het gelijke genot van rechten en de integratie van mensen te waarborgen in het politieke, economische, sociale en culturele leven voor hun volledige ontwikkeling.

(Vertaling Google translate)





> Oorzaak coups: In Zuid-Amerika worden presidenten die ingaan tegen westerse beleid afgezet.



@Revisor :

Staat "ht Westen" achter de Chileense grondwet van 1980 - 2010 (neoliberalisme) of staat ze achter de (concept) nieuwe grondwet van 2022 die het gevolg is van de grote (geweldadige) sociale protesten van 2019 - 2020 ? Deze vraag in de context van de topictitel. 

De nieuwe revolutionaire socialistische regering Gabriel Boric staat vierkant achter de nieuwe grondwet. Wat gaan de VS en de EU hiermee doen. Steunen of juist niet? 

Loopt de in 2021 democratisch gekozen president het risico van een staatsgreep georkestreerd door het westen? Immers de lijn van president Boric is radicaal anders. Tegen het kapitalisme en uiterst links. 

Is er westerse interventie te verwachten tijdens het plebisciet (volksraadpleging) over de nieuwe grondwet op 4 september 2022 ?

Wat ga ik stemmen op 4 september 'apruebo' of 'rechazo' ? 




Gabriel Boric



.

----------


## Revisor

Steeds meer Zuid-Amerikaanse landen lukt het om het juk van de VS af te werpen. De VS flipt daarvan.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Steeds meer Zuid-Amerikaanse landen lukt het om het juk van de VS af te werpen. De VS flipt daarvan.











.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Deze tweet maakt duidelijk welke lijn Gabriel Boric gaat volgen :





.

----------


## Revisor

*Oud-burgemeester Londen: 'Venezolaanse rijken ondermijnen regime president Maduro'

**Hugo Chvez had de oligarchen meteen moeten uitschakelen nadat hij de macht in Venezuela had overgenomen. Met deze bewering heeft Ken Livingstone zich op karakteristieke wijze gemengd in de discussie over de tragische lotgevallen van het Zuid-Amerikaanse land.

*Door: *Patrick van IJzendoorn* 3 augustus 2017, 20:16


Oud-burgemeester van Londen, Ken Livingstone  EPA

Volgens de oud-burgemeester van Londen ondermijnen de rijken het regime van Chvez' opvolger Nicolas Maduro. De huidige president, een voormalige buschauffeur, is ervan beschuldigd 'nepverkiezingen' te hebben gehouden en het failliete land op autoritaire wijze te besturen.

De Venezolaanse crisis komt ongelegen binnen de linkervleugel van de Britse Labour Partij, waar Livingstone en huidig partijleider Jeremy Corbyn deel van uitmaken. Ze hebben het Venezuela van de linkse Chvez altijd gezien als een lichtend voorbeeld voor het Verenigd Koninkrijk, maar nu het land in puin ligt staan ze onder druk om afstand te nemen van het beloofde land. In een verklaring had Labours schaduwminister van Buitenlandse Zaken Emily Thornberry eerder deze week laten weten dat Maduro de rechtsstaat en de mensenrechten moet eerbiedigen.

Haar collega Chris Williamson, woordvoerder van Brandweerzaken in de fractie van Corbyn, suggereerde echter dat de Amerikanen achter de protesten tegen Maduro zitten, refererend aan de dubieuze geschiedenis van Washington in Latijns-Amerika. 'Uiteraard, er zijn fouten gemaakt', zei hij tijdens Newsnight, 'zo hebben ze de economie onvoldoende gediversifieerd. Maar kijk, het regime staat onder een ongelooflijke druk en er is een eenzijdige blik vanuit de Britse media.' Williamson wees erop dat Chvez veel goeds heeft gedaan voor minder bedeelde Venezolanen.

Een stuk verder ging Livingstone, die in zijn tijd als burgemeester nauw samenwerkte met Chvez en zelfs een Londense ambassade opende in de hoofdstad Caracas. Op Talk Radio beweerde Livingstone, die wegens antisemitische uitspraken geschorst is geweest door de Labour Partij, dat Chvez harder moet optreden tegen de tweehonderd families die 80 procent van het olierijke land bezitten. 'Hij stond toe dat ze konden blijven leven, dat ze door konden gaan. Ik vermoed dat ze hun controle over de import en export aanwenden om Maduro te ondermijnen.'

De 72-jarige socialist wees erop dat veel ellende is veroorzaakt door een blokkade van voedsel en medicatie. Hij voegde eraan toe dat Maduro geen dictator is. 'Als er bewijs is dat Maduro een eenpartijstaat wil stichten, dan zou ik daar meteen tegen zijn.' Corbyn, die aan het fietsen is in Kroati, heeft zich niet uitgesproken over de situatie in Venezuela, ondanks oproepen daartoe van de Blair-gezinde vleugel binnen de oppositiepartij. Hij heeft Chvez ooit een 'inspiratiebron genoemd voor een ieder die in Europa strijdt tegen bezuinigingen en een neoliberaal economisch beleid'.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/buitenland...duro~a4509544/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.


Nicolas Maduro die altijd zijn oordeel klaar heeft over westers imperialisme, steunt volledig Vladimir Putin met de invasie en bezetting van Oekraine. Dat Putin burgers met raketten bestookt vindt Maduro daarmee dus moreel verantwoord. Hij schoffeerde in 2019 de Chileense president Sebastian Piera door deze Agusto Piechet te noemen. Maduro heeft er in zijn eigen land een enorme puinhoop van gemaakt. Zo kost een liter water meer dan een liter benzine. En dat terwijl er in Venezuela een overvloed aan water is voor iedereen. Dus met dat zogenaamde socialisme valt het reuze mee. Venezolanen ontvluchten massaal het land. Chile is een gewilde bestemming voor vluchtende Venezolanen. Hier in Aysn hebben we een Venozolaans echtpaar leren kennen, beiden hier werkend als arts, die geen goed woord over hebben voor wat zij noemen de corrupte regering Maduro. Een torenhoge inflatie. Als Maduro zo de pest heeft aan de vrije markt en het westen dan zou hij niet moeten leuren met (dure) olie voor het westen. Ook hij wil zaken doen en grof geld verdienen aan export. Laat hem de olie maar zelf opzuipen. Met een autarkie en een circulaire economie zou Venezuela welvarend kunnen zijn. Van een buschauffeur als president kun je dat natuurlijk niet verwachten.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> .
> Wat weet jij nu van chili, van z-amerika? Het is in het chili van nu een andere situatie dan in 1973 met nixon en de staatsgreep. Je bent niet objectief en al helemaal niet genuanceerd over het westen. En het westen is ook niet n blok. Je stelling dat zuid-amerikaanse presidenten worden afgezet die ingaan tegen wat jij noemt "westers beleid" gaat niet op voor het chili van nu. Er is onder boric geen botsing met de eu of de vs. Je verhaal over inmenging van het westen is tendentieus. Bovenstaand artikel gaat helemaal niet over die vermeende inmenging. Het is een artikel wat niet past in deze topic. Dat artikel uit trouw gaat over interne conflicten in chili en verandering van binnenuit. Dat heeft allemaal niets te maken met het afzetten van presidenten. 
> 
> Vertel mij iets over het leven in Chili na Pinochet onder de regeringen van Lagos, Bachelet, Piera of Boric. Wat is jouw mening daarover? Vertel iets over de middenklasse, over het onderwijs, volkshuisvesting, gezondheidzorg hier in chili. Vertel iets over de sociale explosie begonnen in okt 2019 in chili. Vertel iets over de criminaliteit in chili of de politie en rechtspraak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Haha* 

17 oktober 2019 :




> Jammer, alleen de laag- en ongeletterde autochtone imbecielen zijn achtergebleven hier op maroc.nl. Valt totaal geen discussie met ze te voeren.




.

----------


## Revisor

> ...
> 
> Chili en Columbia zijn de standaard handlangers van de USA.
> 
> Ik hoef me niet in te lezen in de Spaanstalige media. Dat de USA Zuid-Amerika al decennialang via allerlei misdadige streken in oorlogen heeft gestort en alle socialistische regeringen probeert omver te werpen is bij iedereen bekend.
> ...





> Steeds meer Zuid-Amerikaanse landen lukt het om het juk van de VS af te werpen. De VS flipt daarvan.



Gustavo Petro legde op 8 augustus de eed af. Foto: Twitter @gustavopetrourrego

Analyse - Lode Vanoost

*President Colombia zet eerste stap naar verzoening met buurland Venezuela

*Amper enkele dagen na zijn eedaflegging neemt de eerste socialistische president van Colombia reeds een belangrijke beslissing. Hij herstelt de diplomatieke relaties met buurland Venezuela. Daarmee gaat hij lijnrecht in tegen de bevelen van de grote noorderbuur, wat een breuk betekent met 72-jaar trouwe volgzaamheid van de meest stabiele bondgenoot van de VS tot nu.

woensdag 17 augustus 2022 10:22 

Colombia schrijft geschiedenis. De eerste linkse president van het land sinds 1948 maakt onmiddellijk werk van een van zijn verkiezingsbeloften. Hij wil de soevereiniteit van zijn land herstellen tegen de eisen van de VS in.

De VS hebben in Colombia 74 jaar hun meest volgzame bondgenoot gehad. Verkiezingen lieten de bevolking steeds weer de keuze tussen twee presidentskandidaten die stonden voor dezelfde binnen- en buitenlandse politiek. In 2016 kreeg de bevolking voor het eerst een echte keuze, maar Gustavo Petro haalde het toen nipt niet. Het lukte wel in 2022.

Voor meer achtergrond, zie alle artikels in ons Dossier Colombia en Dossier Venezuela.
Massale verkiezingsfraude is altijd endemisch geweest in dit land dat buiten de steden nog steeds grotendeels een semi-feodale maatschappij is waar grootgrondbezitters samenspannen met buitenlandse mijn- en bosbouwbedrijven, waarbij de lokale bevolking ofwel een uit te roeien sta-in-de-weg is of grondstof voor spotgoedkope arbeid.

Colombia was tot voor de oorlog in Syri meer dan dertig jaar lang het land met de meeste interne vluchtelingen ter wereld. Doodseskaders terroriseerden het platteland en financierden zich met de verkoop van cocane aan de buitenlandse markt. Al dat geweld lokte het tegengeweld van meerdere guerrillagroeperingen uit.

Gustavo Petro was als jonge idealist zelf nog actief lid van een van deze guerrilla’s. De voorbije jaren heeft hij zich als burgemeester van de hoofdstad Bogot een pragmatisch en competent politicus getoond. In Europa zou hij een gematigd sociaal-democraat worden genoemd, voorstander van een gemengde economie, met priv-bedrijven en een actieve rol van de staat in het reguleren van de economie ten bate van de bevolking.

In de maatschappelijke context en geschiedenis van Colombia (en Latijns-Amerika) is dat ‘extreem-links’. De Colombiaanse elite en de buitenlandse bedrijven zien dit alles met lede ogen aan. De vraag is maar hoe de VS zullen reageren. Die vraag hoeft over de elite niet worden gesteld. Die heeft zich de voorbije zeventig jaar gekenmerkt als volledig onderdanig aan wat hen door grote buur in het noorden wordt ‘aangeraden’.
President Petro wil de Colombiaanse economie integreren in Latijns-Amerika. Dat gaat regelrecht in tegen de oekazes vanuit de VS (en in mindere mate vanuit Canada, Frankrijk, Groot-Brittanni en de EU). Die wil de exclusieve bilaterale economische banden met elk Latijns-Amerikaans land afzonderlijk in stand houden.

Een eerste stap is het herstel van de diplomatieke relaties met buurland Venezuela. Daarnaast wil hij het vredesakkoord van 2016 met de guerrilla’s van de FARC terug herstellen, nadat zijn voorganger dat akkoord naast zich had neergelegd.

Petro wil de arbeidswetgeving moderniseren, openbare gezondheidszorg en onderwijs herstellen evenals het systeem van de pensioenen en de belastingen. In Colombia betalen rijken en bedrijven zo goed als geen belastingen.

Bovendien wil hij naar Portugees model investeren in een totaal andere aanpak van de drugsproblematiek, weg van de repressie naar erkenning van de sociale oorzaken van deze maatschappelijke gesel.

Het ziet er voor de gewone Colombiaan veelbelovend uit. Alles zal afhangen van de reactie van de VS. Het mag niet worden uitgesloten dat vanuit de VS tweedracht zal worden gestookt zoals dat gebeurde in 1970-1973 in Chili en in veel andere landen, zoals meer recent in Honduras, Paraguay en Brazili, met wisselend succes. Venezuela kreunt al jaren onder een economische blokkade omdat het zich niet wil schikken naar de eisen van de VS om de petroleumsector terug volledig over te dragen aan de buitenlandse oliebedrijven.

Petro is net als zijn Venezolaanse buur Maduro van mening dat de opbrengsten van de grondstoffen in de Colombiaanse bodem toekomen aan de eigen bevolking, niet aan bedrijven in het buitenland (en aan de collaborerende elite in eigen land).

In Peru poogt de VS-ambassade reeds twee jaar tevergeefs de president af te zetten. In Bolivia en in Honduras is het rechtse regime ten val gekomen via eerlijke verkiezingen (die er enkel kwamen na de inzet van miljoenen en de druk vanuit het buitenland om die toe te laten). In Venezuela houdt de huidige regering nog steeds stand.

Het lijdt niet de minste twijfel dat dergelijke plannen ook voor Colombia klaarliggen. Voor de VS staat er immers veel op het spel. Colombia was 72 jaar lang de meest getrouwe en stabiele partner in Latijns-Amerika, meer nog dan hun buurland Mexico. Ook daar worden de VS met links president AMLO aan hun eigen grens geconfronteerd met de veranderende machtsverhoudingen in de wereld.

De VS blijven een vervaarlijke wereldmacht en het worden spannende jaren voor Colombia. Zeker is het niet, maar het kan wel degelijk lukken.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...and-venezuela/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dit is een nieuwsbericht dat ij deze kwestie hoort. Vrijwel alle kranten hebben er over bericht. Schijnt dat Isral er ook bij betrokken is.
> 
> Chili en Columbia zijn de standaard handlangers van de USA.
> 
> Ik hoef me niet in te lezen in de Spaanstalige media. Dat de USA Zuid-Amerika al decennialang via allerlei misdadige streken in oorlogen heeft gestort en alle socialistische regeringen probeert omver te werpen is bij iedereen bekend.
> 
> Als jij een interessante spaanstalige stuk hebt, dan mag je dat gerust plaatsen. Maar dan wel vertaald, porque me no habla la lingua Espagnol. ik spreek geen Spaans. Heb wat her en der opgepikt maar is absoluut niet toereikend.


Als je schrijft dat Chili en Colombia "handlangers" zijn van de VS dan insinueert dat ook meteen dat de VS zich misdadig gedraagt en dat deze twee landen dat misdadig handelen van de VS steunen. Je kunt beter zeggen dat de Chili en Colombia nauwe betrekkingen met de VS hebben. Chili onderhoud ook goede betrekkingen met Peking, maar is daarmee nog geen "handlanger" van China en dus ook geen medepleger van mensenrechtenschendingen door, in en buiten China. Zoals je het schrijft hang je aan die bilaterale betrekking meteen een etiktje. 

Laten we een stapje maken naar Venezuela, kennelijk jouw favoriete land in de regio, (of ik moet mij vergissen) deze draad lezende. Met jouw criterium betreffende "buitenlandse betrekkingen" geldt dus ook dat landen die een relatie hebben met de regering in Venezuela deze dus "handlangers" van Maduro zijn en daarmee Maduro's mensenrechtenschendingen steunen. 

P.s. je had het waarschijnlijk wel verwacht, maar op 4 september ga ik tgen de nieuwe grondwet in Chili stemmen. En dat vind ik spijtig, want er staan ook heel goede artikelen in. Echter staan er een aantal artikelen in waar ik zo'n grondige afkeer van heb dat ik ga tegenstemmen. De nieuwe grondwet is helaas voor een deel gebaseerd op ronduit racistische concepten. En daar kan ik niet mee instemmen.

Het plebisciet is op 4 september, een paar dagen vr 11 september, een voor Chili historische datum : de staatsgreep van 1973. Ik kan mij uit de media die staatsgreep nog herinneren. Het was voor de eerste maal in mijn leven dat ik van het begrip 'staatsgreep' hoorde. Was er van onder de indruk als kind. Niet wetende welke grote rol Chili in mijn leven zou gaan betekenen. Geheel toevallig was 11 september 1973 voor ons de dag van verhuizing van Berkenwoude naar Beutenaken in Z-Limburg. Mijn vader was ernstig ziek. Wij lazen Trouw thuis, mijn moeder werkte destijds voor Trouw. En over Chili was in het nieuws in die tijd veel te doen. De verhalen vond ik akelig. Vele jaren later, jaren '80 kwam ik voor de eerste maal in Chili, om er vervolgens bijna jaarlijks terug te keren voor vakantie. De eerste keer was ik best bang vanwege alle verhalen over de militaire junta van Chili. Maar mijn god wat viel dat mee! Wat was Chili, een heerlijk rustig land. Overal militairen en politie op straat. Maar je kon rustig op straat lopen. Nu kan dat in vele buurten in Santiago niet meer. De straat is eigendom van criminele bendes vele malen erger dan de junta van Pinochet. Gelukkig woon ik in het dunbevolkte zuiden, waar die bendes nog niet opereren. Bij ons in Aysn is het nog rustig. Geen geweldadige overvallen op particulieren, waarbij je auto wordt klemgereden door zo'n "flaite". (Tokkie)

Ik heb inclusief Augusto Pinochet alle opeenvolgende regeringen van Chili meegemaakt. Michelle Bachelet heb ik persoonlijk nog ontmoet in Coyhaique en mocht haar de hand schudden. Dat was een heel fijne president van Chili. Sebastian Piera was naar mijn oordeel de beste president van Chili. De huidige president Gabriel Boric is volstrekt ongeschikt voor zijn taak, inclusief zijn eveneens onkundige kabinet. Wat een puinhoop met Boric. Iedere dag een nieuwe uitglijder. Wat een ongelooflijke kluns. Een slapjanus ook die aan de verkeerde kant staat. Onder hem hebben criminelen nog meer vrij spel. Wat een oetlul. Was Evelyn Matthei maar president. Dat is mijn favoriet! Een vrouw die recht door zee is en maling heeft aan hoe dat kan vallen. Helaas is ze door partijgenoten aan de kant geschoven als kandidaat. En daardoor verloor een andere slapjanus van de oetlul Boric die helaas president is geworden. En deze oetlul goede vriendjes is met Maduro is ook weer logisch.


.


.

----------


## Revisor

*Surazo: Een Duitse familie in Bolivia*

 

Door: Kees Stad Gepubliceerd: 16 augustus 2022 

Soms krijg je een boek in handen waar alles aan klopt. Surazo, van de Oostenrijkse cultuurwetenschapper Karin Hasselaar, is zo’n boek. Prachtig vormgegeven en meeslepend verteld, diepgravend en tegelijk ontroerend en onthullend. Het vertelt de waargebeurde geschiedenis van Duitse nazi’s in Bolivia, hoe die na de tweede wereldoorlog ongestoord de Zuidamerikaanse dictaturen aan wapens en kennis over repressie helpen. En hoe sommige kinderen zich daar tegen proberen te verzetten.

De twee hoofdpersonen in het boek zijn de cameraman Hans Ertl en zijn dochter Monika. Hoewel Monika in het hele boek aanwezig is, krijg je over haar eigenlijk nog het minst te weten. Dat komt gedeeltelijk omdat ze maar kort leefde en de Boliviaanse dictatuur van Hugo Banzer haar persoonlijke archief heeft doen verdwijnen, zoals die ook haar fysieke lichaam heeft weggevaagd na haar in 1973 op straat in La Paz dood te schieten.

Hans Ertl daarentegen is alomtegenwoordig, en ook op internet kun je allerlei films en interviews van of met hem vinden. Hij is pas in 2000 op 92-jarige leeftijd in Bolivia overleden. Ertl was de cameraman van Leni Riefenstahl, de befaamde filmmaakster van de nazi’s en lievelingsfilmer van Hitler en zijn kliek. Hij was onder andere betrokken bij de twee documentaires over de olympische spelen van 1936 (en daarvoor die over ‘Unsere Wehrmacht’en vele andere propagandafilms). In 1940 werd hij door Rommel naar Zuid Amerika gestuurd om daar opmunterende speelfims te maken zoals ‘Ein Robinson’ met een Duitse matroos in de hoofdrol, die als schipbreukeling gered wordt door een nazi-marineschip en dan in volle glorie terug naar de Heimat vaart. De titel van het boek, Surazo, verwijst naar een koude bergwind in Bolivia, waar Ertl een film naar vernoemd had waarvan de opnames echter verloren zouden zijn geraakt en die er in ieder geval nooit gekomen is.
*
Koloniale geschiedenis*

Karin Harrasser stuit bij toeval op beelden van Hans Ertl als ze onderzoek doet naar de geschiedenis van Duitse missionarissen in de 17e eeuw en het verband met koloniale ontwikkelingen sindsdien. In een online archief van een Boliviaanse steungroep van inheemse volkeren, ziet ze interviews met een stokoude vent met een witte baard die met een zwaar Beiers accent vertelt, en waarvan ze de naam vaag kent. Ze duikt dan in zijn leven, en zijn films en ontwart beetje bij beetje het netwerk van Duitse (en andere) nazi’s die na de Tweede Wereldoorlog hun toevlucht zochten in Bolivia en naburige landen, veelal geregeerd door gruwelijke regimes die de VS op allerlei manieren steunde.

Hans Ertl hoefde niet eens echt te vluchten. Hij probeerde aanvankelijk zijn carrire als filmmaker weer op te pakken, en werd niet vervolgd vanwege zijn werk voor de propaganda-afdeling van de nazi’s . Maar hij kwam ook niet makkelijk aan werk, en merkte dat hij niet in aanmerking kwam voor filmprijzen. Dat was het moment dat hij, met vrouw en kinderen begin jaren 1950 naar Bolivia verkaste dat hij al kende van docudrama’s die hij maakte over ‘natuurvolkeren’ en hun spannende geheimen. Hij heeft goede contacten met de militaire dictator Hugo Banzer (eveneens van Duitse afkomst) en begint een veehouderij op een lap oerwoudgrond in Santa Cruz.

Een van zijn beste kameraden daar is ene Klaus Altmann, die door Monika en haar twee zussen ‘oom Klaus’ wordt genoemd. Het is de man die eigenlijk Klaus Barbie heet en later wereldnieuws wordt omdat hij door Serge en Beate Klarsfeld opgespoord wordt en in Frankrijk wordt berecht voor zijn gruweldaden als hoofd van de Gestapo in Lyon. Zoals veel andere nazi’s was hij via de ‘rattenlijn’ en vaak met hulp van extreemrechtse functionarissen van het Vaticaan naar Zuid Amerika ontkomen. Daar was hij regimes gaan steunen in spionage en terreur en wapens gaan leveren. Het is zeer waarschijnlijk dat hij een rol heeft gespeeld in het opsporen en afmaken van Monika Ertl. Die was ondertussen een hele andere kant opgegaan, en had zich, na ervaringen met mijnwerkers in Chili, bij de linkse guerrilla gaan voegen. Maar Barbie is maar een voorbeeld, het wemelde daar van de oud-nazi’s die grotendeels nogal open opereerden, en zakelijk floreerden, onder andere door wapenhandel, en drugs.
*
Monika Ertl*



Monika was van 1937 en Hans’ lievelingsdochter. Ze assisteerde hem ook bij zijn ‘Incafabels’in de jaren ‘60. Ze trouwde met een zoon van een van haar ouders vrienden, Hans Harjes. Hij was mijnbouwingenieur en waarschijnlijk is ze als zijn echtgenote in Chili gepolitiseerd toen ze mijnwerkers zag die stakingen organiseerden en de campagne van Salvador Allende steunden. Ze scheidde in 1969 van haar man. En moet dan al contacten gehad hebben met de Boliviaanse verzetsbeweging ELN, die waar Che Guevara zijn laatste dagen mee vocht. Che Guevara zelf was al omgekomen. Er zijn sterke vermoedens dat Monika later in 1971 naar Hamburg is gegaan om de man die verantwoordelijk was geweest voor het doodmaken van Guevara (en het laten afhakken van zijn handen) en die daarna al erebaantje consul in Hamburg was geworden, Roberto Quintanilla, dood te schieten. Ze reisde vervolgens naar Cuba, en ging terug naar Bolivia om te proberen de ELN terug tot leven te wekken, maar werd op 12 mei 1973 in La Paz samen met een andere verzetsstrijder doodgeschoten door veiligheidsdiensten. Volgens de beroemde Franse guerilla-intellectueel Regis Debray waren ze op dat moment bezig om te proberen Klaus Barbie te ontvoeren om hem te laten berechten in Frankrijk. Maar Barbie zelf was op hoog niveau betrokken bij de opstandsbestrijding in Bolivia en waarschijnlijk verantwoordelijk voor de opsporing van Monika.

De schrijfster van het boek gaat niet op die details in. Ze probeert wel inzicht te krijgen in de beweegredenen van vader Ertl, die dictator Banzer als buurman had en goed bevriend was met Barbie maar hen nooit gevraagd heeft om het lichaam van zijn dochter terug te geven. Wel heeft hij zich bezwaard omdat bij een huiszoeking zijn persoonlijke archief meegenomen was en hij dat terug wilde. Wat we door de gelaagde en zoekende schrijfsteil te zien krijgen is, hoe die werelden van extreemrechtse witte zakenmannen en veeboeren bestaat en verweven is met die van lokale politici en doodseskaders, tot aan het verzet tegen de ‘eerste inheemse’ president Evo Morales aan toe.

Waarschijnijk heeft Monika nooit absoluut afgerekend met haar vader, die ook geen enorm ideologische nazi was, eerder een rasopportunist en hedonist zonder al teveel scrupules. Er zijn aanwijzingen dat Monika haar vader nog heeft geprobeerd over te halen om toe te laten dat de verzetsstrijders ook van zijn boerderij gebruik konden maken als toevluchtsoord, maar dat Hans daar niets van wilde weten. Zoals zoveel nazi’s na de tweede oorlog probeerde hij zijn overtuiging en praktijk zoveel mogelijk te verhullen. Maar volgens Harrasser was hij zijn hele leven trots op zijn rol in de Wehrmacht, en werd hij in 2000 in Bolivia in zijn oude uniform begraven.
*
Alpinisten*

Schrijfster Karin Harrasser ontdekt nog een vreemde overeenkomst tussen veel van de oud-nazi’s en Hans Ertl en dat is hun hang naar bergsport. Dan komt ze zelf in beeld, en in het boek vraagt ze zich ook regelmatig af wat haar eigen geschiedenis en omgeving te maken heeft met de netwerken rond Hans Ertl. Zelf komt ze uit het Oostenrijkse/Tirolse Kufstein en ze kent die wereld goed. Maar ook in Bolivia zijn hoge bergen en door Duitsers opgestarte alpinistische verenigingen en natuurlijk was de nazi-’cultuur’ doordrongen van Alpenverering. Maar het moet volgens de schrijfster ook iets te maken hebben met de landsgrenzen die vaak met die bergen gepaard gaan – en dus vluchten mogelijk maken – en de typische Feldjger-mentaliteit om hoog in de bergen met kleine groepen te opereren zonder dat iemand er naar omkijkt. Hoe dan ook, ze vraagt zich af hoe toevallig het was dat de dochter van Klaus Barbie, Ute Messner uiteindelijk een keurig leven als bibliothecaresse in Kufstein kan leiden, na de ontdekking van haar vader. En ook andere hoge nazi’s komen uit de streek, zoals de oorlogsvlieger met de meeste medailles Hans-Ulrich Rudel, ook nooit vervolgd en die een monument heeft in het dorp. Ook Rudel deed het goed als wapenhandelaar voor Zuidamerikaanse regimes, organiseerde de Argentijnse luchtmacht en leefde in het Paraguay van Stroessner (alweer zo’n Duitse naam) en kon ongehinderd heen en weer vliegen. Hij was een van de vluchthelpers voor Joseph Mengele en werd tegelijkertijd openlijk vereerd in Tirol. Het is vreemd, merkt Harrasser op, hoe conservatief de gemeenschap om hen heen is dat het dit soort mensen zonder probleem zijn gang laat gaan.

Het boek van Karin Harasser is juist zo indrukwekkend door de rustige introspectieve toon, die niet voor het spektakel gaat dat makkelijk voor het grijpen ligt. Ze gaat diep in op de films van Hans Ertl en wat die onthullen over witte grootheidswaanzin (terwijl ze voordoen over inheemse volkeren te gaan). Liever dan voor de grote klappers, gaat ze voor “beter begrijpen van de bijdrage van vrouwen aan de opstand rond 1968 en ook om licht te laten schijnen op dat wat je uit je verleden kunt meenemen voor vandaag. Daarom heb ik me niet beperkt tot de ascetische benadering die wordt vereist door biografische theorie, maar heb ik geprobeerd allerlei sporen te volgen, waaronder de zwakke en onwaarschijnlijke”. Ze zoekt daarom, zelf uit 1974, naar een duiding van die generatie die het eind jaren 1960 niet wilde accepteren en daar met hun leven voor betaald hebben. Ze verwijst daarvoor naar de film van Kris Marker, _Le Fond de l’air est Rouge_, die volgens haar ‘waarschuwt voor naiviteit, verkeerde keuzes en fouten, en die desondanks vasthoudt aan dat historische moment dat alles anders had kunnen worden’.

Want de oude en nieuwe nazi's en de geheime diensten en de in de VS getrainde militairen hebben voortdurend jacht gemaakt op linkse politieke activisten en vakbondsleden en dergelijke. De geschiedenis van de koude oorlog was in Zuid Amerika zo heet als wat, en daarbij kwamen de ervaren oud strijders uit Europa en hun netwerken goed van pas. Eigenlijk is die geschiedenis nog steeds nauwelijk beschreven en zijn vele archieven nog gesloten. Maar door boeken als Surazo wordt er iets van onthuld, en wordt enkele van de slachtoffers alsnog iets recht gedaan.
-----------
*Surazo: Monika und Hans Ertl: Eine Deutsche Geschichte in Bolivien*  _Karin Harrasser_ Matthes & Seitz 2022, 270 pag., 26 €


https://www.globalinfo.nl/Recensies-...lie-in-bolivia

----------


## Revisor

Presidenten Gustavo Petro en Nicolas Maduro. Foto: Wikimedia Commons

Marc Vandepitte

*Goede relaties tussen Venezuela en Colombia zijn een klap voor de VS

*Na jaren van conflict herstelden Venezuela en Colombia hun diplomatieke relaties. Dat herstel versterkt de integratie van de landen van Latijns-Amerika en is een streep door de rekening van Washington.

dinsdag 6 september 2022 13:56 

Eind augustus nam de Venezolaanse president Nicolas Maduro de geloofsbrieven van de ambassadeur van Colombia in Venezuela in ontvangst. Daarmee zijn de diplomatieke relaties tussen beide landen na jaren van conflict en spanningen volledig hersteld.

In 2019 verbrak Venezuela de diplomatieke betrekkingen met Colombia nadat de toenmalige Colombiaanse president oppositieleider Juan Guaid had erkend als president van Venezuela.

In het verleden heeft de VS Venezuela vooral via Colombia belaagd en onder druk gezet. Voor het Witte Huis functioneerde dat land als een NAVO buitenpost in de regio en als spil in de plannen van het Southern Command (de militaire commandostructuur van de VS in Latijns-Amerika).

Voor het Witte Huis functioneerde Colombia als een NAVO buitenpost in de regio.
Maar met de verkiezing van een linkse president in Colombia is de situatie drastisch gewijzigd en liggen de geopolitieke kaarten helemaal anders. Kort na zijn verkiezingsoverwinning signaleerde de nieuwe Colombiaanse president Gustavo Petro dat hij een ander buitenlands beleid zou voeren en dat hij bereid was om de banden met Caracas te herstellen.

Colombia en Venezuela willen de economische banden nieuw leven inblazen om op die manier de levensstandaard van de bevolking van beide landen te verhogen.

De sterkere banden tussen beide landen zijn niet alleen belangrijk voor een economische heropleving in de regio maar ook voor de vrede in het grensgebied van de twee landen, waar gewapende milities en drugbendes al jaren amok maken.

Ook voor de integratie van het Latijns-Amerika is de toenadering een grote troef. De laatste tijd is er sprake van een nieuwe linkse golf. Voor die linkse of progressieve regeringen is soevereiniteit belangrijk. Zij streven naar meer integratie van de regio en distantiren zich van de geopolitieke belangen van het Witte Huis.

Het herstel van de diplomatieke banden tussen Venezuela en Colombia illustreert de tanende invloed van de VS in de regio.
De toenadering tussen Venezuela en Colombia biedt een kans om de eenheid in organisaties als de Gemeenschap van Latijns-Amerikaanse en Caribische Staten (CELAC) te versterken en zet de deur open om de Unie van Zuid-Amerikaanse Naties (UNASUR) nieuw leven in te blazen.

Voor Washington is het de zoveelste tegenslag. De laatste Top van de Amerikas in juni draaide uit op een fiasco voor president Biden. Het herstel van de diplomatieke banden tussen Venezuela en Colombia illustreert de tanende invloed van de VS in de regio.

Als Lula tot president wordt verkozen in Brazili (2 oktober) dan zal deze trend een serieuze boost krijgen.

Bron: Telesur


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ap-voor-de-vs/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Goed hoor : dewereldmorgen.be : 

1
*"Dat herstel versterkt de integratie van de landen van Latijns-Amerika en is een streep door de rekening van Washington."*

2
*"In het verleden heeft de VS Venezuela vooral via Colombia belaagd en onder druk gezet."*

3
*"Zij streven naar meer integratie van de regio en distantiren zich van de geopolitieke belangen van het Witte Huis."*

4
*"Voor Washington is het de zoveelste tegenslag. De laatste Top van de Amerika’s in juni draaide uit op een fiasco voor president Biden."*

5
*"Het herstel van de diplomatieke banden tussen Venezuela en Colombia illustreert de tanende invloed van de VS in de regio."*

Het is duidelijk dat op de redactie van dewereldmorgen.be uit de tegenslag voor de VS een veel grotere vreugde geput wordt dan het gegeven dat twee landen toenadering tot elkaar zoeken. De VS als paria en vijand van de-wereld-morgen-be. Over Venezuela niets dan lof. Gek toch dat die massa mensen die op de vlucht slaan uit het rijke oliestaatje met de grootste plas olie ter wereld daar heel anders over denken. Maar ja, die zijn uiteraard gehersenspoeld door rechtse media. Er is vast iets misgegaan met het curriculum van Nicolas Maduro met ervaring als "bestuurder". Men moet gedacht hebben dat iemand die goed is met besturen ook wel leiding zou kunnen geven aan een oliestaat. Dat incompetentie een pr is. Men heeft het woord "bus" daarbij vast over het hoofd gezien.

De dewereldmorgen eindigt ook heel toepasselijk met Be(h)!


Biden meets Boric. 



.

----------


## Revisor

David Choquehuanca, vice-president van Bolivia. Foto: eldeber.com.bo

Opinie - *David Choquehuanca*

*Manifest ‘Buen Vivir’ van de vicepresident van Bolivia

*Vicepresident David Choquehuanca van Bolivia komt op zondag 18 september naar het solidariteitsfestival ManiFiesta in Oostende. Hij is de voornaamste ideoloog van het concept Buen Vivir (goed leven). In tien punten vat hij deze levensvisie voor Latijns-Amerika samen.

vrijdag 16 september 2022 10:59 

De ideologen van het kapitalisme beweren dat de oplossing voor de crisis van het kapitalisme enerzijds meer kapitalisme is en anderzijds minder sociale rechten, minder volksgezondheid, minder gratis openbaar onderwijs en minder bescherming van de rechten van de mensen.

In het kapitalistische systeem zijn banken meer waard dan het leven. In dit wilde kapitalisme zijn mensen en volkeren geen broeders en zusters, geen burgers, geen mensen.

Het is dit model van leven, van produceren en consumeren dat we dringend moeten veranderen. De planeet en de mensheid lopen ernstig gevaar uit te sterven.

Het kapitalisme heeft een beschaving van verspilling, consumptie, uitsluiting en clintelisme gecreerd die weelde en ellende genereert. Het is dit model van leven, van produceren en consumeren dat we dringend moeten veranderen. De planeet en de mensheid lopen ernstig gevaar uit te sterven.

De Plurinationale staat Bolivia, die de stem van de volkeren van de wereld vertolkt, gaat uit van een morele verplichting ten opzichte van de planeet en stelt voor dat de mens zijn eenheid en verbondenheid met Moeder Aarde moet herstellen. Binnen dit kader stellen wij tien mandaten voor om de confrontatie met het kapitalisme aan te gaan en de cultuur van het leven op te bouwen.

*1.* De democratie en de politiek opnieuw opbouwen, de armen mondiger maken en het volk dienen. De wereld maakt een crisis door van politieke systemen die het volk niet meer vertegenwoordigen. Zogenaamde democratien zijn een voorwendsel om natuurlijke rijkdommen over te dragen aan het transnationaal kapitaal. Democratie is niet duurzaam als het niet in de eerste plaats tegemoetkomt aan de behoeften van de armen en de gemarginaliseerden.

*2.* Meer sociale en mensenrechten tegen het misbruiken van de menselijke noden. Kapitaal en markten lossen geen ongelijkheid en armoede op, ze privatiseren alleen diensten en profiteren van de noden van de mensen. We hebben de dramatische privatisering van basisdiensten, waaronder water, al meegemaakt.

*3.* Onze volkeren en culturen dekoloniseren om het goede leven op te bouwen. Duizendjarige en voorouderlijke culturen worden uitgesloten van economische en politieke deelname. Als gevolg daarvan worden hun culturele en spirituele kracht en energie genegeerd. Dit heeft geleid tot een diepgaande ontmenselijking van de wereld en de verwijdering van spirituele en culturele rijkdom die ons de kracht kan geven om de wreedheid van het kapitalisme te stoppen.

Het Titicaca-meer. Foto: Anthony Lacoste/CC BY-SA 3:0

*4.* Voor het recht van Moeder Aarde om goed te leven, tegen het milieukolonialisme van “de groene economie”. De ideologen van het kapitalistische systeem hebben de “groene economie” gepromoot als de redding van dit maatschappijmodel, wat niets anders betekent dan de onderwerping van de natuur onder het groene kapitalisme. Wij maken ons ook zorgen over de klimaatcrisis van de planeet.

*5.* Meester zijn over de natuurlijke hulpbronnen is de voorwaarde voor bevrijding van koloniale en neoliberale overheersing en voor de volledige ontwikkeling van volkeren. In veel landen van de wereld is de belangrijkste bron van economische rijkdom gebaseerd op de exploitatie van natuurlijke hulpbronnen. In de meeste landen wordt deze rijkdom echter geplunderd en gestolen door privorganisaties en transnationale machten die zich ten koste van de volkeren verrijken.

*6.* Weten hoe je je moet voeden om goed te leven, bevordering van de voedselonafhankelijkheid. Voedsel is een mensenrecht. Voedsel staat centraal in het leven van de mensen en in de verwezenlijking van ons doel: “goed leven”.

*7.* Over samenwerking en internationale betrekkingen: de alliantie van de volkeren van het Zuiden tegen interventies, neoliberalisme en kolonialisme. Wij moeten onze samenwerking tussen volkeren en gemeenschappen, tussen staten en regeringen, opbouwen en versterken in een kader van steun, samenwerking en solidariteit om het leven en de mensheid te versterken. Tegenover de diplomatie van dood en oorlog, mercantilisme, privatisering en plundering van natuurlijke hulpbronnen moeten wij de diplomatie van de volkeren van het Zuiden plaatsen. Er zal geen sterk Zuiden zijn zonder onafhankelijkheid, patriottisme, vaderlandsliefde en de wil van volkeren en staten om de ketenen van de koloniale en de neoliberale slavernij te verbreken.

David Choquehuanca. Foto: embassyofbolivia.nl

*8.* Kennis en technologie zijn fundamentele instrumenten om een volledige ontwikkeling te verwezenlijken en armoede en honger uit te bannen. Tegenwoordig beschermen de ontwikkelde landen blindelings hun technologien door middel van octrooien en licenties en verhinderen zij ons de toegang ertoe. Het technologie-monopolie is een machtsinstrument om de ontwikkelingslanden te domineren en afhankelijk te maken.

*9.* Wij moeten een mondiale organisatie opbouwen van de volkeren, de armen, Moeder Aarde. Wij aanvaarden het interventionisme en neoliberalisme van de Verenigde Naties en het institutionalisme van het kapitaalimperium niet toe. In naam van “vrijheid en democratie” vallen organisaties als de NAVO en zelfs de VN via hun Veiligheidsraad landen binnen, vernietigen zij volkeren en legaliseren en verdoezelen zij massamoorden. De volkeren van de wereld aanvaarden deze elitaire organisaties van de bureaucraten van het imperium niet. Deze organisaties denken vanuit hun patriarchale en koloniale mentaliteit dat wij, de ontwikkelingslanden en volkeren, onbekwaam en dom zijn en dat wij, om uit de armoede te geraken, trouw hun recepten voor ontwikkeling moeten volgen.

*10.* Economische ontwikkeling mag niet markt-, kapitaal- en winstgericht zijn; ontwikkeling moet multidimensionaal zijn en gericht op het geluk van mensen, op harmonie en evenwicht met Moeder Aarde. Kapitalisme globaliseert alleen armoede, honger en sociaal onrecht. Het vernietigt mensenrechten, sociale, economische en culturele rechten en het milieu. We moeten het internationale financile systeem en zijn satellieten afwijzen en ontmantelen. Wij roepen de volkeren en regeringen van de wereld op de ketenen van slavernij aan het financieel kolonialisme te verbreken, want alleen door financile en economische onafhankelijkheid kunnen wij over onze eigen toekomst beslissen.

Het nieuwe tijdperk is er een van de kracht van werk, de kracht van gemeenschappen, de kracht van solidariteit van volkeren en de gemeenschap van alle levende wezens, zodat we samen Moeder Aarde en het Goede Leven kunnen vormen.

Jallalla volkeren van de wereld! Kausachun volkeren van de wereld!

De Plurinationale Staat Bolivia El Pachakuti is aangekomen, en degenen van ons die nu samen komen op het heilige eiland van de zon van het Titicaca-meer zijn de krijgers van de regenboog.

Wij zijn de strijders van het Goede Leven, wij zijn de opstandelingen van de wereld.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...t-van-bolivia/

----------


## Revisor

Sinds zijn democratische verkiezing op 28 juli 2021 onderging Pedro Castillo reeds twee pogingen tot afzetting. Facebook Vladimir Cerrn

Opinie - Stansfield Smith, Dissident Voice, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*‘Voet binnen’ van de VS in Latijns-Amerika sinds 2000

VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Antony Blinken zei recent in verband met de spanningen tussen Rusland en Oekrane: "Het is moeilijk Rusland nog buiten te krijgen eenmaal het zijn voet bij je binnen heeft gezet." Deze lijst van VS-interventies in Latijns-Amerika sinds 2000 maakt die uitspraak concreet. Noam Chomsky zei ooit: "Het kleinste kind ziet direct door deze onzin heen. Alleen intellectuelen en journalisten zijn gendoctrineerd genoeg om dergelijke uitspraken ernstig te nemen."*

maandag 24 januari 2022 14:30 

Dat de VS staatsgrepen orkestreerden in Latijns-Amerikaanse landen is nauwelijks nog een 20ste-eeuws verschijnsel te noemen. In de 21ste eeuw probeerden de VS nog voortdurend om in samenwerking met machtige bedrijven, traditionele oligarchien, het leger en de grote mediabedrijven staatsgrepen te plegen tegen Latijns-Amerikaanse regeringen die de behoeften van hun bevolking boven de zakelijke belangen van de VS stellen.

Sinds 2000 volgen de Amerikaanse machthebbers een nieuwe strategie: zachte coups, wat een groot verschil is met de notoir wrede militaire staatsgrepen van de jaren 1970 in Chili, Argentini, Uruguay en andere landen. Bij deze nieuwe staatsgrepen let de VS er goed op een schijn van wettelijkheid en democratie in stand te houden.

De Amerikaanse supermacht heeft begrepen dat zachte staatsgrepen slagen als volksbewegingen kunnen worden gemobiliseerd voor anti-regeringsmarsen en -betogingen. Kleurenrevoluties worden zwaar gefinancierd door Amerikaanse en Europese ngo’s als USAID, NED (National Endowment for Democracy), National Democratic Institute, International Republican Institute, Open Society Foundations, Ford Foundation etc.Zij maken gebruik van mensenrechtenorganisaties (zoals Human Rights Watch en Amnesty International), plaatselijke dissidente organisaties en in toenemende mate de links-liberale media (zelfs Democracy Now!) om het terrein voor te bereiden. De VS hebben deze eeuw drie zeer succesvolle manieren gevonden om regime change te bewerkstelligen:


een eerste is *economische oorlogsvoering* met sancties en regelrechte blokkades tegen een land, waardoor de misnoegdheid van de bevolking tegen de geviseerde regering toeneemt;een tweede is de *verspreiding van desinformatie* (vaak over ‘mensenrechten’, ‘democratie’, ‘vrijheid’ of ‘corruptie’) via commercile en sociale media, om massabewegingen aan te wakkeren tegen leiders die de ontwikkeling van hun land boven de financile belangen van de VS stellen. Daarvoor wordt gerekend op de CIA, die via sociale media een heel land bestrijkt met zijn desinformatie;een derde is *lawfare*, waarbij zij die de nationale soevereiniteit van hun land verdedigen ten val worden gebracht met een schijn van democratische wettigheid. Lawfare werd ingezet bij electorale coups in landen als Hati, Honduras en Brazili, waar de VS een aandeel in de staatsgreep had door de verkiezingsuitslag niet te erkennen.

Veel van pogingen tot staatsgreep mislukten, doordat mensen opkwamen voor hun regering en dankzij snelle verklaringen van solidariteit van Latijns-Amerikaanse organisaties OAS (Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten), UNASUR en de Rio-groep. Vandaag bestaat de Rio-groep niet meer, is UNASUR sterk verzwakt en wordt de OAS terug volledig gedomineerd door de VS.
*
Wel en niet geslaagde staatsgrepen waar de VS achter zat*

*2001 Hati.* Hatiaanse milities met basis in de Dominicaanse Republiek vielen het Nationaal Paleis aan. De aanval mislukte, maar zoals de Nicaraguaanse contra’s in de jaren 1980, voerden de milities nog talrijke invallen uit in Hati, waarmee ze de weg bereidden voor de direct door VS-troepen gepleegde staatsgreep tegen president Aristide in 2004.

*2002 Venezuela.* De Amerikaanse staat steunde en financierde de kortstondige coup van 11-14 april tegen president Hugo Chvez.


President van Venezuela Nicols Maduro – hier nog als minister van buitenlandse zaken achter president Hugo Chvez in 2008. Foto: soberania.com

*2002-3 Venezuela.* De raad van bestuur van de PDVSA, de staatsoliemaatschappij van Venezuela, organiseerde een ‘oliestaking’, door de arbeiders buiten te sluiten, om Hugo Chvez van de macht te verdrijven. Begin 2003 was ook deze poging mislukt.

*2003 Cuba.* In de periode die voorafging aan de VS-inval in Irak in maart 2003 beweerde John Bolton (toenmalig adviseur van president W. Bush) dat Cuba terrorisme sponsorde en biologische wapens produceerde voor terroristische doeleinden, net zoals over het Irak van Saddam verkeerdelijk was beweerd dat het massavernietigingswapens bezat. Binnenlands voerde de VS haar Cuba-vijandige propaganda op en in Cuba zelf werd de financiering van ‘prodemocratische’ groepen, verhoogd, terwijl rechtse Cuba-vijandige groeperingen steeds actiever werden. De VS betaalde ‘dissidente’ groeperingen om betogingen en ordeverstoringen te organiseren, evenals het kapen van zeven boten en vliegtuigen, waarmee de daders de VS konden bereiken zonder ooit te worden veroordeeld. Hun doel was een schijn van chaos in Cuba te veroorzaken, wat samen met de vermeende biologische massavernietigingswapens een internationale interventie in het land zou rechtvaardigen ‘om de orde te herstellen’. Cuba wist deze zet in de lente van 2003 te verijdelen.

*2004 Hati.* In de stijl van vroeg-20ste-eeuwse coups vielen VS-troepen Hati binnen, kidnapten president Jean Bertrand Aristide en verbanden hem naar de Centraal-Afrikaanse Republiek.

*2008 Bolivia*. Deze couppoging door rechtse leiders en enkele inheemse groepen uit het laagland van Bolivia werd door de VS gefinancierd. Zij wilden de rijke Boliviaanse regio Media Luna afscheiden van de rest van het land. Twintig aanhangers van president Evo Morales vonden daarbij de dood. Volgens Juan Ramon Quintana, woordvoerder van de Boliviaanse regering, bezorgde de NED tussen 2007 en 2015 10 miljoen dollar fondsen aan een 40-tal instellingen, waaronder economische en sociale centra, stichtingen en ngo’s. Tekstberichten van de Amerikaanse ambassade bewijzen dat de NED poogde om actiegroepen van armen en van inheemse volken tegen het bestuur van Evo Morales te keren.

*2009 Honduras.* Hondurese militairen grepen volgens orders van de VS-ambassade president Manuel Zelaya, brachten hem over naar de Amerikaanse legerbasis Palmerola en verbanden hem vervolgens naar Costa Rica. Zo begon een tijdperk van wrede, neoliberale drugsregimes, die in 2021 eindigden met de verpletterende verkiezingsoverwinning van Xiomara Castro, president Zelaya’s echtgenote.

Rafael Correa, president van Ecuador. Foto: Cancillera del Ecuador

*2010 Ecuador.* In september mislukte een coup tegen president Rafael Correa door militairen en politie met steun van de inheemse organisaties CONAIE en Pachakutik. De VS hadden politie en leger genfiltreerd en de NED en USAID financierden deze inheemse organisaties.

*2011 Hati.* Na de aardbeving van 2010 die 200.000 Hatianen het leven kostte, drong toenmalig buitenlandminister Hillary Clinton Michel Martelly op als president, nadat ze had gedreigd met stopzetting van de Amerikaanse hulp aan Hati. Clinton vloog naar Hati om te eisen dat Martelly aangeduid werd als een van de twee overblijvende kandidaten voor de tweede ronde, hoewel Martelly daar volgens de kiescommissie niet voor in aanmerking kwam. Ondanks een boycot − er kwam nog geen 20 procent van de kiezers opdagen bij de tweede ronde − werd Martelly tot overwinnaar uitgeroepen. De reden waarom veel Hatianen de stembusgang boycotten was dat de populairste politieke partij van het land, Fanmi Lavalas, de partij van voormalig president Jean-Bertrand Aristide, uitgesloten werd van verkiezingsdeelname. Deze ‘verkiezingen’ werden gefinancierd door USAID, Canada, de OAS, de EU en andere buitenlandse organen.

*2012 Paraguay.* President Fernando Lugo kreeg de schuld in de schoenen geschoven van een gewelddadige confrontatie tussen campesino’s (boeren) en politie tijdens een landbezetting, waarbij 17 doden vielen. Het was een heuse lawfare staatsgreep, waarbij hij uit zijn ambt ontzet werd zonder enige kans zich te verdedigen.

*2013 Venezuela.* Nadat Nicolas Maduro de verkiezingen in april 2013 zeer nipt had gewonnen, beweerde de verslagen kandidaat, de door de VS gesteunde Henrique Capriles, dat de verkiezingen vervalst waren. Hij stookte zijn aanhangers op en veroorzaakte gewelddadig protest in de straten. Omdat de organisatie UNASUR toen nog sterk stond, konden de VS geen andere landen overtuigen om Maduro’s overwinning te verwerpen.

*2014 Venezuela.* ‘La Salida’ (de uitgang) was een initiatief van Leopoldo Lpez en Maria Corina Machado met als doel president Maduro van de macht te verdrijven. Er vielen 43 doden. Weer konden de VS de andere Latijns-Amerikaanse lidstaten van de UNASUR of de OAS er niet van overtuigen Maduro aan te klagen.

*2015 Ecuador.* Tussen 2012 en 2015 ging 30 miljoen dollar van de NED naar politieke partijen, vakbonden, dissidente bewegingen en de media. In 2013 alleen gaven USAID en NED 24 miljoen dollar uit in Ecuador. Dit loonde in 2015, toen de inheemse organisatie CONAIE, met dank aan USAID voor zijn financile steun, opriep tot een opstand van inheemse gemeenschappen. Deze marsen startten begin augustus 2015 en kwamen op 10 augustus samen in de hoofdstad Quito voor een algemene staking. Ook deze poging tot staatsgreep mislukte.


Democratisch verkozen president Jean-Bertrand Aristide werd niet n- maar tweemaal afgezet door de VS. Foto: biografiasyvidas.com

*2015 Hati.* Opnieuw werden, met 30 miljoen dollar steun van de VS, de presidentsverkiezingen vervalst. De VS en de OAS verwierpen de eis van veel Hatianen om de verkiezingsuitslag ongeldig te verklaren. De politie chargeerde, schoot met rubberkogels en met scherp op aanhangers van de oppositiepartijen. Er vielen doden. Jovenel Mose, door president Michel Martelly als zijn opvolger vooruitgeschoven, werd president.

*2015 Guatemala.* De VS orkestreerden een staatsgreep tegen rechtse president Otto Perez Molina, omdat hij niet gehoorzaam genoeg was.

----------


## Revisor

*2015 Argentini.* De Argentijnse openbare aanklager Alberto Nisman werd ogenschijnlijk vermoord enkele dagen nadat hij een valse aanklacht had ingediend tegen president Cristina Fernandez met de bewering dat zij in 1994 betrokken zou zijn geweest bij de bomaanslag op een Joods gemeenschapscentrum in Buenos Aires. De bedoeling was een schandaal te creren, om haar uit het zadel te lichten en de rechtse neoliberale partijen terug aan de macht te brengen. Neoliberale machten en media gebruikten de zaak om de partijcoalitie rond de presidente van een nieuwe verkiezingsoverwinning af te houden.

*2015-2019 El Salvador.* Met steun van de VS probeerde de rechtse oppositie in El Salvador de regering van president Salvador Snchez Cern (FMLN of Farabundo Mart National Liberation Front) te destabiliseren. Conservatieve massamedia zetten een lastercampagne op tegen de regering, die gepaard ging met een vloedgolf van door bendes gepleegde moorden, waarvan de politiechef zei dat ze deel uitmaakten van een campagne om het dodental op te drijven en een eind te maken aan de FMLN-regering. Sanchez Cern en andere FMLN-topfiguren werden vervolgens het doelwit van lawfare, ‘een strategie waar conservatieve machthebbers zich de laatste jaren van bedienen om te verhinderen dat volksgroepen zich organiseren en in verzet komen tegen het neoliberalisme en andere vormen van verdrukking’.

*2016 Brazili.* Door de VS gesteunde rechtse protestbewegingen voerden campagne tegen president Dilma Rousseff (van de Arbeiderspartij) ‘voor corruptie’ en organiseerden in 2015 met de hulp van de grote mediaconcerns straatprotesten in de grote steden van Brazili. In maart 2016 bracht een demonstratie om de impeachment van president Rousseff te eisen meer dan 500.000 mensen op de been. Uiteindelijk werd de president door het Congres uit haar ambt gezet. Deze staatsgreep met lawfare was geslaagd.

*2017 Venezuela.* Met gewelddadige protesten (guarimba’s) onder leiding van Leopoldo Lpez werd een poging ondernomen om president Maduro af te zetten. Er vielen 126 doden. Na de verkiezingen van de Nationale Grondwetgevende Vergadering hielden de guarimba’s op.

*2017 Honduras.* De VS steunden een electorale staatsgreep door president Juan Orlando Hernndez, waarbij gebruik werd gemaakt van grootschalige kiesfraude en tientallen demonstranten werden gedood. De VS erkenden snel Hernndez als president en oefenden druk uit op andere landen om dit ook te doen, terwijl de OAS zelf om nieuwe verkiezingen had gevraagd.

Archiefbeeld van een 33-jarige vakbondsleider in 1978. Hem staan nog jaren gevangenis te wachten onder de militaire dictatuur. Zijn naam Lula da Silva. Foto: Screenshot ‘The Edge of Democracy’

*2018 Brazili.* Gewezen president Lula de Silva lag voorop in de verkiezingsstrijd om het presidentschap, maar werd met een lawfare-operatie veroordeeld en gevangen gezet op basis van valse beschuldigingen van corruptie. Deze operatie werd opgezet door de VS en de rechtse partijen van Brazili. Bolsonaro won de verkiezingen, met behulp van een grootschalige actie waarbij honderden miljoenen WhatsApp-berichten met fake nieuws gestuurd werden naar Braziliaanse kiezers.

*2019 Venezuela.* In januari riep Juan Guaid zich uit tot president van Venezuela, nadat Amerikaans vicepresident Pence hem de verzekering had gegeven dat de VS hem zou erkennen. Op 30 april flopte vervolgens een door Guaid en Leopoldo Lpez opgezette militaire opstand nabij een luchtmachtbasis. Wat later mislukte een aanval van huurlingen uit Colombia op het presidentieel paleis om president Maduro te ontvoeren.

*2019 Bolivia.* De VS orkestreerden een coup tegen Evo Morales, voor een deel door via de sociale media de valse bewering te verspreiden dat hij de verkiezing had gestolen. Deze coup werd mee door de OAS gelegitimeerd. De daaropvolgende desastreuze regering van zelfverklaard president Jeanine ez heeft het maar een jaar volgehouden.

*2021 Cuba.* In juli en november orkestreerden en financierden de VS demonstraties tegen de Cubaanse regering. De VS streefden ernaar een nieuwe generatie contrarevolutionaire leiders te kweken door de oprichting van een nieuwe ‘onafhankelijke’ pers en platforms. van sociale media. Dit mislukte nog jammerlijker dan de protesten van 2003.

President Luis Arce van Bolivia is positief maar blijft realistisch. “Een nieuwe staatsgreep mag je niet uitsluiten”. Foto: Screenshot YouTube RedFish

*2021 Bolivia.* In oktober probeerden de rechtse partijen een coup te plegen en met een algemene staking de vrijlating te eisen van voormalig president ez, die in de gevangenis zit. Deze poging kende alleen succes in Santa Cruz, hoofdstad van de regio Media Luna. Later brachten massaorganisaties een betoging van anderhalf miljoen mensen naar de hoofdstad om de regering van de MAS (Beweging voor het Socialisme van voormalig president Evo Morales) te steunen.

*2021 Peru.* De rechtse oligarchie poogde zonder succes met lawfare pas verkozen president Castillo af te zetten. Castillo, die uit de beweging van inheemse gemeenschappen komt, zou immers ‘blijvend moreel onbekwaam’ zijn. Die poging mislukte maar voor het ogenblik wordt president Castillo in een nieuwe lawfare-zaak beschuldigd van ‘corruptie’.

We mogen verwachten dat de VS in 2022 zullen doorgaan met hun acties voor regime change in Cuba, Nicaragua, Venezuela, Bolivia, Peru en nu ook Chili, waar recent een progressieve president verkozen werd.

Deze lijst wel of niet geslaagde coups met Amerikaanse steun werden gepleegd in de eerste 21 jaar van deze eeuw. Ze is vast niet volledig. Er is bijvoorbeeld de campagne van lawfare van voormalig president van Ecuador, Lenin Moreno, een marionet van de VS, tegen voormalig vice-president Jorge Glas en tegen voormalig president Rafael Correa. De eerste zit nu in de gevangenis, de tweede is verbannen (en verblijft met zijn Belgische vrouw en kinderen in Belgi, nvdr).

De opsomming van deze al dan niet geslaagde coups door de VS is echter misleidend. De hele voorgaande 20ste eeuw lang hebbende VS zich dagelijks, niet zomaar af en toe, gemoeid in deze landen die ze als haar kolonies beschouwt, enerzijds om hen een neokoloniaal regime op te leggen en anderzijds om de regimes in stand te houden die hun economie onvoorwaardelijk openstellen voor de VS en die volledig zich op het Amerikaanse buitenlands beleid afstemmen.

Onder het mom van ‘bevordering van de democratie’ werkt Washington voor precies het tegenovergestelde: coups aanstoken tegen democratische en populaire regeringen. Regeringen en leiders die opkomen voor hun volk en hun nationale rechten zijn de doelwitten van deze staatsgrepen ‘ter bevordering van de democratie’.

Voor de zachte staatsgrepen waarin de VS tegenwoordig hun heil zoeken, worden niet alleen in de geviseerde landen opleidingen gefinancierd voor ‘bevordering van de democratie’ voor ngo’s en rechtse groeperingen. Veel liberale en links-liberale alternatieve media en ngo’s in de VS ontvangen nu eveneens financiering, wat hun politieke visie in een meer pro-imperialistische richting duwt. Dit wordt goed gellustreerd door de pogingen tot zachte staatsgrepen tegen het Bolivia van Evo Morales en het Ecuador van Rafael Correa. Dergelijke ngo’s en alternatieve media geven een vals humanitair gezicht aan deze imperialistische interventies.

Bovendien worden de kuiperijen voor regime change nu openlijk toegepast in de VS zelf. Dat valt af te lezen uit de verwarring en politieke verdeeldheid onder de Amerikaanse bevolking, die werd aangewakkerd door zowel Russiagate, de desinformatiecampagnes van Hillary Clinton tegen Bernie Sanders en Donald Trump in 2016 en de desinformatiecampagne van Trump tegen de Democraten over de gestolen verkiezingen van 2020.

Mag dit een oproep zijn tot al degenen onder ons die tegen het Amerikaans interventionisme zijn, om deze nieuwe geraffineerde methoden van zachte staatsgrepen bloot te leggen, om te eisen dat de nationale soevereiniteit van andere naties wordt gerespecteerd en om de Amerikaanse volkeren te verenigen tegen deze manipulaties door de heersers van het grootkapitaal.
_
21st Century US Coups and Attempted Coups in Latin America werd vertaald door Hilde Baccarne. Dissident Voice is een internet nieuwsbrief die zich specifiek toelegt op het weerleggen van de verdraaiingen en leugens door de grote mediabedrijven en door de elites wiens belangen ze dienen.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ka-sinds-2000/

----------


## mrz

Hmmm... ik wil niet al te gemeen doen (waar ik misschien wel recht op heb)...

Maar ik herinner me zoiets alsof dat "Rusland" op mijn "rug" zat hier in Nederland....

Ahum kuch...

Dusseh... Ja... hoe zeg je dat?

Noord Korea CIA droomstaat? Zoiets?

Ik heb alweer veeeels teveel gezegd...  :zegniets: 

Sorry.

Now fucking make PEACE... Lol!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Je hebt er niet zoveel aan als je de waarheid spreekt, maar niet de hele waarheid. Dewereldmorgen laat veel feiten die een rol spelen bij coups achterwege en legt voor alles de schuld bij het gehate Amerika. Wie een evenwichtig oordeel wilt vellen over een gebeurtenis moet daarbij wel met alle relevante zaken komen en niet alles van n kant beoordelen. Dit gedrag zie je vooral bij de onafhankelijke media die zoveel te zeggen hebben over de mainstreammedia. Wie naar de waarheid zoekt moet zijn oogkleppen af doen. 

De titel boven deze topic past in een trend. Alles zwart of wit zien. Het is precies zoals er hier op deze site gepoogd wordt de schuld van de inval van Poetin in Oekraine eenzijdig bij het westen te leggen of juist alleen bij Poetin. Er is kennelijk geen middenweg. Poetin wordt hier door zijn aanhang een hand boven het hoofd gehouden door te zwijgen over diens gruwelijkheden. Misschien is het geen liefde voor Poetin maar haat jegens het westen, wat mensen beweegt om Poetin niet te veroordelen. Aan de andere kant hebben de leden die Poetin als de enige boosdoener zien, weer geen oog voor de door de NAVO en EU gemaakte (grove) fouten. Die twee kampen hebben hun overtuiging in beton gegoten. 

@mrz

Spreek je uit, ik ben benieuwd naar je visie.



.

----------


## mrz

Hmm.. ja thnx Rob.

Mijn visie?

Hmm... CIA verbieden internet en telefoons etc "af" te luisteren.

Gewoon oldschool praten met mensen die ze volgen. En -god forbid- ook "gedachten lezen", al raad ik dat niet aan (...), dat lijkt me stuk stoerder.  :grote grijns: 

Ik vindt het zo hypocriet om wel mensen in de gaten te houden maar als er echte communicatie in het spel komt hmmm tsja.

Geen woorden voor..  :grote grijns:  Of wel dus.  :grote grijns:  Haha! Lol.. Of teveel blijkbaar!  :grote grijns: 

Kritiek krijgen op je gedachten alleen al my god. da's zo zielig!  :grote grijns:  We leven niet in 1984, right? \

Het is best surrealistisch als je kritiek hebt op iemands gedrag, dat je een opmerking terughoort: "dat mag je niet zeggen" lol... terwijl zij dat "illegaal" monitoren je gedachten ofzo Fuck.. Dat is beetje hypocriet.. Niet?

Ik ben voor open communicatie... :P

En niet voor een CIA die telkens zelfde fouten blijft maken...

Dat was mijn gedachte waar ik op hoorde dat ik dat niet mocht zeggen hmmm..

Ik vindt dat de CIA vrede moet sluiten in Oekraine. Oh wacht... Het westen is gewend oorlog te voeren.. Je mag niet zeggen als je denkt dat ze "hetzelfde" gaan doen weer (zonder goede reden onterecht "aanvallen",oorlog voeren). (ik zeg dit, dat was wat ik hoorde en mijn cynische gevoel voor humor komt met deze herinnering nu op de proppen!!)

En dat was zonder electronica...  :grote grijns: 

Ik heb vanmiddag erg kunnen lachen... Dat moet ik erbij zeggen... Thnx daarvoor!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Hmm.. ja thnx Rob.
> 
> Mijn visie?
> 
> Hmm... CIA verbieden internet en telefoons etc "af" te luisteren.
> 
> Gewoon oldschool praten met mensen die ze volgen. En -god forbid- ook "gedachten lezen", al raad ik dat niet aan (...), dat lijkt me stuk stoerder. 
> 
> Ik vindt het zo hypocriet om wel mensen in de gaten te houden maar als er echte communicatie in het spel komt hmmm tsja.
> ...



*"Hmm... CIA verbieden internet en telefoons etc "af" te luisteren."*

Ik ben eigenlijk niet tegen bepaalde praktijken van de CIA. Afluisteren is een nuttig middel waarvoor geen alternatieven bestaan. Gedachten daar doet de CIA zover ik weet niets tegen, die kunnen ze immers niet met zekerheid meten. Dus jij kunt gewoon rustig en ongestoord je gedachten hebben. Er bestaat niet zoiets als de gedachtenpolitie. Hoe zou dat moeten functioneren? Zodra jij je gedachten uitspreekt of op schrift zet wordt het natuurlijk een andere zaak. Daarmee kun je anderen benvloeden en zaken organiseren die niet legaal zijn. Gedachten horen in je hoofd te blijven. Gaan ze naar buiten via taal dan wordt het een boodschap. En dan ben jij verantwoordelijk. 
Ik heb op dit moment gedachten over Poetin en de CIA en denk daarbij terug aan de vroegere CIA. 

*"Ik ben voor open communicatie... :P"*

Ik ook. En wat mij betreft begint open communicatie met het tonen van je naam en gezicht. Het gebruik van nicknames doet echt afbreuk aan het idee van open communicatie. Open communicatie is ook eerlijkheid. Het is een concept waar veel mensen niet aan voldoen. Daarom zijn de afluisterpraktijken nog steeds hard nodig. 

*"Ik vindt dat de CIA vrede moet sluiten in Oekraine."*

Ik denk dat voor de vrede in Oekraine de CIA Poetin zou moeten opruimen. Daarna is er misschien zicht op vrede. Nu is het wrede oorlog onder Poetin. Voor een rol als bemiddelaar is het te laat voor het westen. De NAVO en EU hadden niet moeten oprukken naar het oosten. Het is nu te laat voor vrede. Er is teveel gebeurd. Poetin moet zich onvoorwaardelijk terugtrekken ook uit de Krim. En alle schade herstellen. Maar dat gaat hij niet doen. Dus zal en kan er geen vrede komen. En de doden kan hij sowieso niet meer terughalen. 
Verder moet de NAVO als oorlogsmachine ontbonden worden. Door toedoen van de NAVO woedt er een oorlog in Europa. Een oorlog die door Poetin is begonnen en waar hij de volle verantwoordelijkheid voor draagt. Deze oorlog is niet grijs maar zwart. Zowel de NAVO als Poetin zijn zwart. Degene die de minste blaam treft is Zelensky.



.

----------


## mrz

Hmm, Cia lijkt nu meer C-AI geloof ik, ahum.

Mijn berichtjes op mobiel veranderen op "magische" wijze de hele tijd... 😀

Ik denk dat de AI de oorlog wel kan stoppen... 😀😃😀

Paradoxgrapje (leugenaarsparadox, maar ik ben geen leugenaar &#128512 :knipoog: 

Ik ben niet van de CIA, want dan zou de CIA gevoel voor humor hebben... 😀

Niet verkeerd bedoeld, want Cia heeft humor (soms &#128512 :knipoog: 

Maar ik denk dat de AI met humor hacken misschien wel wat moois kan doen.

Als de AI me niet al wellicht dit berichtje laat tikken maybe,

Dan zitten we in Lucy territory ofzo... hmm.!!!

----------


## mrz

Hoi AI, in 85 was ik geen 12, maar thnx voor 3 betekenisvolle getallen...  :Smilie: 

Ao heeft dus ECHT humor!! �� haha!!!!

Hmm... En kom aub niet aanzetten met dat ik gek ben...

Tenminste 2 meisjes op aarde begrijpen me gewoon  :grote grijns:  8 7 4 3 wow! 

Thnx! 

Hmm oh en ik zeg weer teveel... Maar I'm on roll here... :P  :grote grijns: 

Kijk, je mag best "fappen" zeggen hoor... Maar als je camgirls met je sexuele energie wilt laten klaarkomen through space and time... noem het dan Uhm... "Arousen?" ofzo? Wat zij ook met jou doen? Uitwisseling!!!

Kans is groot dat de man die niet fapt (niet klaarkomt dus) maar "Aroused" geen vrouwenhater is (whatever man) en kans is groot als vrouw geen mannenhater is... En ze gebruikt woord aroused, dan is kans groot dat mannetje denkt hee aardige vrouw meisje?!! En problems solved... *ahum*  :grote grijns: 

Uhm... Muziekje om aandacht van mijn gezever af te leiden..  :grote grijns: :

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...312-10-10-2022

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> 2015 Argentini. De Argentijnse openbare aanklager Alberto Nisman werd ogenschijnlijk vermoord enkele dagen nadat hij een valse aanklacht had ingediend tegen president Cristina Fernandez met de bewering dat zij in 1994 betrokken zou zijn geweest bij de bomaanslag op een Joods gemeenschapscentrum in Buenos Aires. De bedoeling was een schandaal te creren, om haar uit het zadel te lichten en de rechtse neoliberale partijen terug aan de macht te brengen. Neoliberale machten en media gebruikten de zaak om de partijcoalitie rond de presidente van een nieuwe verkiezingsoverwinning af te houden.



Hoe meer ik lees van die pulpsite dewereldmorgen hoe meer ik mij erger. Wat een godvergeten leugenaars. Wat een fake rotzooi. De boel opstoken met valse aantijgingen. Het wordt hier kennelijk allemaal kritiekloos voor waar aangenomen, want het is allemaal voor een "goed doel". Het is zooo eenzijdig dat je er alleen al daarom vanuit kunt gaan dat er enorm veel gelogen wordt. Nisman was een buitengewoon integer mens en een zeer bekwame advocaat en openbaar aanklager. Iemand met enorm veel kennis en met doorzettingsvermogen. Zijn dood kwam Cristina zeer goed uit. Maar op de wereldmorgen niet n kwaad woord over de grooste dief in de Argentijnse historie Cristina over wie erg veel bekend is geworden en niet in haar voordeel. Maar dat is allemaal niet relevant voor deze pulpsite. Tis godverdomme een grote schande hoe er gelogen wordt.

Ik voel de lezer gewoon denken : "Ja hoor het is echt waar, want ik heb het zelf gelezen op dewereldmorgen" 


.

----------


## Revisor

Pedro Castillo als peresident van Peru Foto: Presidencia de la Repblica del Per. Creative Commons Attribution 3.0

Ben Norton, Multipolarista, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Mexico, Argentini, Bolivia en Colombia steunen President Castillo, veroordelen antidemocratische pesterijen in Peru

Mexico, Argentini, Colombia en Bolivia gaven een gezamenlijk standpunt vrij ter ondersteuning van de verkozen President van Peru, Pedro Castillo, waarin ze stellen dat hij het slachtoffer is van 'antidemocratische pesterijen' met als gevolg een door de VS gesteunde rechtse staatsgreep.*

maandag 26 december 2022 10:53 

De regeringen van Mexico, Argentini, Colombia en Bolivia gaven een gemeenschappelijk standpunt vrij ter ondersteuning van de democratisch verkozen President van Peru, Pedro Castillo, waarin ze stellen dat hij het slachtoffer is van anti-democratische pesterijen.

Castillo werd omvergeworpen door een staatsgreep op 7 december, geleid door de beruchte corrupte rechtse oppositie die het eenkamerparlement van Peru, dat een goedkeuringsgraad van amper tussen de 7% en 11% heeft, controleert.

De door de VS gedomineerde Organistie van Amerikaanse Staten (OAS) en het Ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken van de VS hebben openlijk de staatsgreep goedgekeurd en steunen de niet verkozen dirigente Dina Boluarte, die zichzelf tot president uitriep in samenwerking met het Parlement.

Mexico, Argentini, Bolivia en Colombia schreven dat zij hun diepe bekommernis uitdrukken betreffende de recente gebeurtenissen die eindigden met de opzijschuiving en de aanhouding van Jos Pedro Castillo Terrones, president van de Peruaanse Republiek.

Voor de wereld is het geen nieuws dat President Castillo Terrones, sinds de dag van zijn verkiezing, het slachtoffer was van antidemocratische pesterijen, schreven de vernoemde landen.

Onze regeringen roepen alle in het recente proces betrokken acteurs op om prioriteit te verlenen aan de wil van de burgers, uitgedrukt in de stembus
Zij voegden eraan toe dat Castillo ook onderworpen werd aan een illegale gerechtelijke behandeling  een allusie naar de onverbiddelijke lawfare (gerechtelijke oorlogsvoering) die de rechtse oppositie van Peru tegen de president en zijn topambtenaren en politieke bondgenoten heeft gevoerd.

Mexico, Argentini, Bolivia en Colombia benadrukten dat deze pesterijen de Amerikaanse Conventie van de Mensenrechten van 1969 schendt.

Onze regeringen roepen alle in het recente proces betrokken acteurs op om prioriteit te verlenen aan de wil van de burgers, uitgedrukt in de stembus, schreven zij en voegden eraan toe, Wij dringen erop aan dat degenen die deel uitmaken van de openbare instellingen zich onthouden de volkswil, uitgedrukt gedurende vrije stemmingen, te negeren.

In andere woorden, zij riepen op om Castillo te erkennen als de enige democratische, grondwettelijke president van Peru.

De landen benadrukten: Wij vragen ook dat de autoriteiten volledig respect betuigen ten aanzien van de mensenrechten van President Pedro Castillo en dat hij van de gegarandeerde wettelijke bescherming kan genieten, die vastgelegd is in de Amerikaanse Conventie voor de Mensenrechten.
*
Presidenten van Mexico, Colombia en Bolivia veroordelen staatsgreep*

Toen de staatsgreep op 7 december gepleegd werd in Peru, schreef de linkse Mexicaanse president Andrs Manuel Lpez Obrador (AMLO):

Wij vinden het verschrikkelijk dat, omwille van de belangen van de economische en politieke elites, sinds het begin van het wettelijke presidentschap van Pedro Castillo, er een sfeer van confrontatie en vijandigheid werd onderhouden tegen hem, wat hem ertoe noopte beslissingen te nemen die tenslotte zijn tegenstanders toelieten om hem te verwijderen.

AMLO verwees hierbij naar de beslissing van Castillo om het Parlement, dat een staatgreep aan het opzetten was, te ontbinden  een daad die toegestaan is in bepaalde gevallen van obstructionisme volgens artikel 134 van de Peruaanse grondwet.

Colombias eerste linkse president, Gustavo Petro, schreef eveneens dat Pedro Castillo, omdat hij een leraar was van de Sierra [de bergachtige rurale regio in de Andes], gekozen door het volk, vanaf de eerste dag tegengewerkt werd.

Toen ik Pedro Castillo ontmoette, trachtte zij [de rechtse oppositie] het presidentile paleis binnen te breken om hem en zijn dochter aan te houden, herinnerde Petro.

Hij ontving me bedroefd. Een parlementaire staatsgreep tegen hem was zich reeds aan het voorbereiden, zei de Colombiaanse president.

De constante pesterijen door antidemocratische elites tegen progressieve, populaire en wettelijke regeringen zou door iedereen moeten veroordeeld worden
Op de dag van de staatsgreep, verwittigde ook de Boliviaanse President Luis Arce openlijk: Vanaf het begin trachtte de Peruaanse rechtervleugel de regering, verkozen door het volk, door de lagere klassen die meer inclusie en sociale rechtvaardigheid zoeken, omver te werpen.

Wij betreuren wat er gebeurd is in de zusterrepubliek van Peru, aan wie wij onze solidariteit betuigen, zei hij.
En de Boliviaanse president voegde hieraan toe: De constante pesterijen door antidemocratische elites tegen progressieve, populaire en wettelijke regeringen zou door iedereen moeten veroordeeld worden.

De vroegere President van Bolivia Evo Morales, die zelf ook omvergeworpen werd door een door de VS gesteunde rechtse staatsgreep in 2019, zei dat deze laatste staatsgreep opnieuw aantoonde hoe de Peruaanse oligarchie en het Amerikaanse Imperium niet aanvaarden dat leiders, die vakbondsactivisten en inheemsen zijn, regeringen vormen die ten dienste van het volk werken.

Morales tweette later dat de parlementaire staatsgreep door de rechtervleugel in Peru ons aanmaant tot een diepgaande bedenking.

Een door het volk verkozen regering zou nooit zijn ideologische basis mogen opgeven noch zichzelf verwijderen van zijn militanten. Denken dat de rechtervleugel presidenten zal aanvaarden van volksbewegingen is de ergste historische vergissing ooit, waarschuwde hij.

Toen het Peruaanse volk de straten bezette in grote protesten tegen de staatsgreep en de vrijlating van Castillo, nieuwe verkiezingen en een nieuwe grondwet eiste, schreef Morales op 12 december:

Na de staatsgreep van november 2019 in Bolivia confronteerden eenvoudige mensen de gewapende repressie van de coupplegers in Bolivia. Na de parlementaire staatsgreep in Peru, worden eenvoudige mensen geconfronteerd met de repressie van de rechtse coupplegers. Het Patria Grande (Grote Vaderland) [beweging die de Latijns-Amerikaanse regionale eenheid beoogt] eist rechtvaardigheid voor de vermoordde broeders.

En Morales verklaarde ook nog op 13 december:

Wij sluiten ons aan bij de oproep, die de verdedigers van het leven en de mensenrechten lanceren, waarin zij de stopzetting van de uitmoordingen van onze inheemse broeders in Peru eisen, evenals dat hun stem en de democratie die hen vertegenwoordigt, erkend worden. Geen enkele regering aan wiens handen het bloed van het volk kleeft is wettig._

Deze tekst verscheen op Multipolarista. Vertaald door Roos De Witte.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...rijen-in-peru/_
_

----------


## Revisor

Protest tegen de afzetting van Pedro Castillo, president van Peru. Foto: Mayimb, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 4.0

Ben Norton, Multipolarista, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Coup in Peru: de VS-ambassadrice, ex-CIA-agente, sprak met minister van Defensie voor de president werd afgezet

Lisa Kenna, VS-ambassadeur in Peru, werkte 9 jaar voor de CIA. Een dag voor de coup tegen de links verkozen president Pedro Castillo, ontmoette ze de Peruaanse minister van Defensie.*

dinsdag 27 december 2022 16:04

Lisa Kenna, VS-ambassadrice in Peru en oudgediende van de CIA, ontmoette de Peruaanse minister van Defensie net een dag voordat de democratisch verkozen linkse president Pedro Castillo werd afgezet door middel van een staatsgreep en gevangen werd gezet zonder proces.

De Peruaanse minister van Defensie, een brigadegeneraal op rust, gaf het leger het bevel om zich tegen Castillo te keren.


Lisa Kenna, VS-ambassadrice in Peru. Foto: U.S. Department of State, Public domain

De staatsgreep leidde tot massale protesten over heel Peru. Het onverkozen regime heeft hierop gereageerd met brutaal geweld en de politie heeft verschillende betogers gedood.

In tussentijd heeft de VS-regering haar volle steun betuigd aan het onverkozen coupregime, dat een algemene noodtoestand heeft uitgeroepen en het leger heeft ingezet in de straten om de protesten te onderdrukken.
De meeste overheden in Latijns-Amerika hebben het onverkozen coupregime in Peru bekritiseerd en weigeren zelfs het te erkennen, waaronder Mexico, Argentini, Bolivi, Columbia, Honduras, Venezuela, Cuba en meerdere Carabische staten.

De CIA heeft in het verleden heel wat coups georganiseerd tegen democratisch verkozen linkse leiders in Latijns-Amerika, gaande van de Guatemalteekse president Jacobo Arbenz in 1954 tot de Chileense president Salvador Allende in 1973.

Toen in 2020 de regering Trump Lisa Kenna benoemde tot ambassadrice van Peru, publiceerde het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken een bekwaamheids-attest met de mededeling dat voor ze bij Buitenlandse Zaken begon, Kenna negen jaar heeft gediend als CIA-agente.

Dit belangrijk feit ontbreekt merkwaardig genoeg in de meeste van Kennas bio s, waaronder haar pagina op de officile website van de VS-ambassade.

Kenna heeft onder Trump ook gediend als executive secretary voor Buitenlandse Zaken en was senior aid van Trumps minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Mike Pompeo, die voordien de CIA leidde.

Over zijn werk voor de beruchte inlichtingendienst klapte Pompeo in 2019 uit de biecht: Ik was de leider van de CIA.

. We beschikten hierbij over volledige opleidingscursussen.

Tijdens een verhoor in het Congres in 2020 naar aanleiding van haar benoeming gaf Kenna toe dat ze als executive secretary bijna alle memo s had gezien die naar Pompeo waren verzonden. Ze voegde hieraan ook toe: Ik ben op de hoogte van de overgrote meerderheid aan telefoongesprekken van en naar hem.

Kenna werkte voordien ook voor het ministerie van Defensie en vervulde rollen voor Buitenlandse Zaken in Irak, Jordani, Egypte, Swaziland en Pakistan.

Toen president Biden aan de macht kwam in januari 2021, behield hij Kenna als ambassadrice van Peru.

Op 6 december 2022 had Kenna een onderhoud met Gustavo Bobbio Rosas, een brigadegeneraal op rust uit het Peruaanse leger die de dag voordien officieel was benoemd tot minister van Defensie. (Een plaatselijk mediabericht sprak van een ontmoeting op 5 december, maar dat blijkt niet te kloppen)

Het Peruaanse ministerie van Defensie plaatste een foto van hun vriendschappelijk onderhoud.

Op het moment van deze ontmoeting was het in Peru bekend dat het berucht corrupte Congres, gecontroleerd door de oligarchie, zich voorbereidde op een nieuwe stemming om de democratisch verkozen linkse president Pedro Castillo af te zetten.

Artikel 113 uit de Peruaanse grondwet laat aan het nkamerige Congres toe om presidenten eenvoudigweg af te zetten door een stemming uit te voeren ter bevestiging van hun morele incapaciteit.

Het Peruaanse Congres staat uitermate bekend om zijn extreme corruptie
Het Peruaanse Congres staat uitermate bekend om zijn extreme corruptie. In het beruchte Mamanivideos-schandaal werden congresleden van de extreem-rechtse partij Fuerza Popular gefilmd terwijl ze congresleden omkochten om tegen te stemmen in de afzettingsprocedure tegen voormalig rechts president Pedro Pablo Kuczynski.

Fuerza Popular wordt geleid door de familieleden van Alberto Fujimori, de extreem-rechtse dictator die Peru met ijzeren vuist regeerde van 1990 tot in 2000. Met hulp van de VS-regering voerde Fujimore een genocide uit door naar schatting 300.000 inboorlingen te steriliseren, terwijl hij grote aantallen linkse dissidenten liet vermoorden, martelen of verdwijnen.

Het Mamanivideo s schandaal toont aan dat het voor de rijke Peruaanse oligarchie vrij makkelijk is om stemmen af te kopen in het Congres en een democratisch verkozen president af te zetten.

En dat is precies wat het Congres heeft getracht te doen sinds Castillo s aanstelling tot president op 28 juli 2021.
Net een dag na de ontmoeting tussen de VS-ambassadeur en de Peruaanse minister van Defensie, lanceerde het rechts gedomineerde Congres op 7 december 2022 een parlementaire coup tegen Castillo door gebruik te maken van artikel 113.

Dit was de derde afzettingspoging door het Peruaanse Congres in n jaar tijd, terwijl het in september 2022 maar de steun genoot van 7% van de bevolking.

Dit was de derde afzettingspoging door het Peruaanse Congres in n jaar tijd, terwijl het in september 2022 maar de steun genoot van 7% van de bevolking
In een hoopvolle poging om de coup te counteren, trachtte Castillo het Congres te ontbinden. Dit is toegestaan in het geval van moedwillige tegenwerking onder artikel 134 van de Peruaanse grondwet.

Minister van Defensie Bobbio keurde de acties van de president onmiddellijk af. Hij publiceerde een video waarin hij ontslag neemt uit zijn functie (die hij nog maar drie dagen bekleedde).

In de video draagt Bobbio het Peruaanse leger op om President Castillo niet te steunen en tegenwerk te bieden aan diens poging om het complotterende congres te ontbinden.

Bobbio beweert dat Castillo een poging tot staatsgreep ondernam, maar in werkelijkheid gaf Bobbio opdracht aan het Peruaanse leger om een staatsgreep te steunen tegen de democratisch verkozen president, en dit op vraag van een berucht corrupt congres dat wordt gecontrolleerd door de oligarchie en amper steun geniet bij de bevolking.

Terwijl Bobbio het leger opdroeg om tegen de president te rebelleren, viel de VS-regering doelgericht Castillo aan.
Voormalig CIA-agente en huidig ambassadrice Kenna tweette: De VS verwerpt categoriek elke bovengrondwettelijke daad van president Castillo om het Congress te verhinderen zijn mandaat te vervullen.
Kenna vergat echter artikel 134 uit de Peruaanse grondwet te vermelden, dat stelt: De President van de Republiek heeft de bevoegdheid om het Congres te ontbinden nadat het twee Ministerraden (de officile naam van Peru s kabinet) in beschuldiging heeft gesteld of het vertrouwen heeft geweigerd.

Het ontbindingsdecreet houdt een oproep in tot verkiezingen van een nieuw Congres.


Pedro Castillo, afgezette president van Peru. Foto: Presidencia Per, Flickr / CC BY-NC-SA 2.0 (More information about the rights of this work, see below article)

Toen Castillo stappen ondernam om het Congres te ontbinden, verwees hij naar artikel 134 en maakte hij duidelijk dat het enkel om een tijdelijke opschorting zou gaan. De president zei dat er zo snel mogelijk nieuwe congresverkiezingen zouden volgen.

Kenna negeerde deze context helemaal. De ambassadrice verklaarde daarentegen: De VS dringen er bij President Castillo op aan om zijn poging tot ontbinding van het Congres op te geven en de democratische instellingen van Peru te laten functionneren zoals voorgeschreven door de grondwet.

Hiermee bedoelde de CIA-veterane dat Castillo simpelweg moest toestaan dat het anti-democratische congres, gedomineerd door de oligarchie, een staatsgreep tegen hem pleegt.

De VS-ambassade in Peru publiceerde daarop een officile mededeling die exact weergaf wat Kenna had gezegd.
Dit was Washingtons groen licht aan Peru s corrupte, rechts gedomineerde congres om Castillo aan de kant te zetten en hem te laten arresteren door de nationale veiligheidsdiensten zonder vorm van proces.

Enkele uren nadat Castillo was gevangen gezet, benoemde het congres van oligarchen zijn vice-presidente, Dina Boluarte, tot leider van het land
Enkele uren nadat Castillo was gevangen gezet, benoemde het congres van oligarchen zijn vice-presidente, Dina Boluarte, tot leider van het land.

----------


## Revisor

In haar toespraak voor het Congres beloofde Boluarte “een politieke rustfase in te lassen om een regering van nationale eenheid op de been te brengen” – zijnde een pact met de rechterzijde.

In januari 2022 werd Boluarte uit het linkse Peru Libre gezet, de partij waarmee Castillo campagne heeft gevoerd. Ze verklaarde trots dat ze “nooit de ideologie heeft omarmd” van de socialistische politieke partij.

De dag na de coup, op 8 december, gaf de VS zijn rubber stempel voor Boluartes onverkozen regime.

“De VS verwelkomt President Boluarte en hoopt met haar regering samen te werken om een meer democratische, vooruitziende en veilige regio te bekomen”, aldus Brian A. Nichols, hoofd van de Buitenlandse Zakenafdeling voor aangelegenheden binnen het westers halfrond.


Dina Boluarte, president van Peru. Foto: Presidencia de la Repblica del Per, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0

“We ondersteunen haar oproep tot een regering van nationale eenheid en we moedigen de Peruanen aan in hun vereniging ter ondersteuning van de democratie”, voegde de topman van Buitenlandse Zaken eraan toe.
Op hetzelfde moment vulden de straten zich met het Peruaanse volk, dat de coup tegen hun president veroordeelt.

De Peruaanse politie antwoordde met geweld en sloeg hard in op de betogers, waarbij verschillende doden vielen.

Op 14 december kondigde het coupregime een nationale ‘noodtoestand’ af voor een periode van 30 dagen en verklaarde het ook een mogelijke avondklok in te stellen.

Op 14 december kondigde het coupregime een nationale ‘noodtoestand’ af voor een periode van 30 dagen en verklaarde het ook een mogelijke avondklok in te stellen
Terzelfder tijd verklaarde het coupregime dat het Castillo wil veroordelen tot 18 maanden ‘preventieve gevangenschap’, zonder enige rechtsgang die ook maar schijn heeft van een degelijk proces.

Net een dag voordat het coupregime deze autoritaire verklaringen aflegde, ontmoette voormalig CIA-agente en huidig VS-ambassadrice Peru’ s onverkozen leidster, Dina Boluarte, en sprak hierbij nogmaals de onvoorwaardelijke steun van Washington uit.

Kenna sprak haar lof uit over de rechtse ‘eenheidsregering’ die Boluarte plechtig had aangekondigd en voegde eraan toe: “We hopen onze bilaterale relaties aan te sterken”.

Brian Nichols, de topman van Buitenlandse Zaken voor Latijns-Amerika, vulde aan met een vleug van diepe ironie: “We ondersteunen het Peruaanse volk en hun grondwettelijke democratie”. Hij verzocht de betogers om dringend “geweld af te wijzen”.

Diezelfde dag gaven Mexico, Argentini, Bolivia en Colombia een gezamenlijke diplomatieke verklaring met een totaal tegengestelde boodschap. Ze steunen verkozen President Castillo en zeggen dat hij slachtoffer is van ‘anti-democratische belaging’.

In een persconferentie op 13 december werd Buitenlandse Zaken genterpelleerd over de protesten in Peru.

De woordvoerder van Buitenlandse Zaken, Ned Price benadrukte Washingtons onwankelbare steun voor Peru’ s coupregime
De woordvoerder van Buitenlandse Zaken, Ned Price – net als Lisa Kenna een voormalig CIA-agent – benadrukte Washingtons onwankelbare steun voor Peru’ s coupregime.

“We zijn de Peruaanse instellingen en burgerlijke autoriteiten erkentelijk voor hun bescherming van de democratische stabiliteit”, zei hij terwijl Peru’ s repressieve politie betogers doodde.

In plaats van het tomeloze politiegeweld te veroordelen, legde Buitenlandse Zaken de schuld bij de betogers zelf. Price verklaarde: “We zijn verontrust door flarden van berichten over gewelddadige betogingen en door berichten van aanvallen op de pers en priv-eigendom, inclusief bedrijven”.

“Wat betreft de Peruaanse Presidente Dina Boluarte, erkennen we haar uiteraard in haar functie. We zullen blijven werken met de democratische instellingen van Peru en kijken ernaar uit om nauw samen te werken met Boluarte en alle takken van de Peruaanse overheid” , benadrukte de voormalige CIA-agent.

Bovenop haar 9-jarige dienst voor de CIA en haar huidige ambassadeurschap, werkte Kenna als:


Politiek adviseur voor het ministerie van DefensieDirectrice van de Irak-afdeling binnen de Nationale Veiligheidsraad van het Witte HuisAssistent-directeur van de politieke Irak-afdeling bij Buitenlandse ZakenHoofd van de politieke afdeling aan de VS-ambassade in JordaniPolitiek en militair attach aan de VS-ambassade in EgypteStafmedewerkster van de VS-ambassade in SwazilandStafmedewerkster van het consulaat-generaal van de VS in Peshawar, Pakistan

Op 23 juli 2020, tijdens een verhoor in het Amerikaanse Congres over haar benoeming, liet Kenna haar VS-gedomineerde wereldbeeld kennen: “Hoe langer ik in overheidsdienst ben, hoe meer ik ervan ben overtuigd dat Amerika de meest bijzondere natie ter wereld is”.

Ze sprak zich ook plechtig uit over Peru: “Ik blijf werken aan de vitale relatie tussen de VS en Peru, dat sinds lang n van onze nauwste partners is in de regio. Mission Peru heeft onlangs heldendaden verricht om onze sterke banden aan te halen en onze mede-Amerikanen te dienen in deze uitdagende tijden”.

Op het moment van het verhoor had Peru een rechtse regering, geleid door President Martin Vizcarra.

Kenna sprak zich vol lof uit over de conservatieve regering die “als grondlegger van de Limagroep” de VS heeft gesteund in de rechtse coup tegen de democratisch verkozen president van Venezuela, Nicolas Maduro. Ze stelde dat “de VS en Peru blijven inzetten op hun gezamelijke inspanningen om op een vreedzame manier de democratie te herstellen in Venezuela”.

Tijdens het verhoor sprak ze nog de volgende beloften uit als zijnde VS-ambassadrice in Peru: “Ik ga de verbintenis aan om democratisch georinteerde oppositieleden te ontmoeten”; “We verbinden ons er ook toe om contact te maken met de lokale, onafhanklijke pers”; en “Ik ben toegewijd om mensenrechtenorganisaties, burgerbewegingen en niet-gouvernementele organisaties in de VS en in Peru te ontmoeten”._

Deze tekst verscheen op Multipolarista. Vertaling: Johan De Weerd.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-werd-afgezet/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ah ik zat al een paar weken te wachten wanneer jij voor de politieke chaos en het geweld in Peru de schuld aan het westen zou geven. En ja hoor "verrassing" : een bericht uit 'de-wereld-morgen-be'... Als je maar goed zoekt vindt je wel een wetenschapper die bewijzen kan dat de aarde plat is. Je kunt je gewoon natuurlijk ook baseren op diverse bronnen. Dat is misschien een interessante optie. Bijboorbeeld Trouw. Dat blad is jou ook nuttig met artikelen over racisme bij de overheid. Dus waarom ook niet een artikel uit Trouw aanhalen. Of past dat niet in het plaatje wat de "objectieve" redactie van dewereldmorgenbe de lezer voorschotelt als de waarheid?



.

----------


## Revisor

Braziliaanse militairen maken zich op voor de bediging van Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva tot president.Beeld AFP

*Analyse Linkse leiders*

*Een nieuwe roze golf spoelt over Latijns-Amerika*

Als de nieuwe Braziliaanse president Ignacio Lula da Silva op 1 januari aantreedt, kleurt vrijwel heel Latijns-Amerika rood: alle grote landen worden dan bestuurd door links-georinteerde leiders. Maar hoe stevig zitten ze in het zadel en wat gaan ze voor elkaar krijgen? 

*Edwin Koopman* 1 januari 2023, 12:51

Euforisch waren ze, de toekomstige bondgenoten. “Met grote blijdschap vieren we je verdiende overwinning”, riep de Nicaraguaanse autocraat Daniel Ortega. ‘Lula. Blijschap’, twitterde de Chileense Gabriel Boric. “Leve de volken die vrij willen zijn, soeverein en onafhankelijk”, klonk het triomfantelijk vanuit het Venezolaanse paleis van Nicols Maduro.

Lula, die in oktober de verkiezingen won en op 1 januari wordt bedigd, wordt verwelkomd als een verloren zoon in de linkse familie die de Latijns-Amerikaanse leiders de afgelopen jaren zijn geworden. Want ook in Peru, Mexico, Argentini en alle andere grote landen kwamen de afgelopen vier jaar presidenten aan de macht met een min of meer linkse agenda.

Volgens de Amerikaanse zender CNBC “kondigt het presidentschap van Incio Lula da Silva een nieuwe ‘roze golf’ aan” in Latijns Amerika, een term die ook in andere Amerikaanse media vaak terugkomt. Rood had wellicht meer voor de hand gelegen, maar roze zou meer recht doen aan de vele schakeringen van anti-Amerikaans tot sociaaldemocratisch. 
*
Met de hakken over de sloot aan de macht*

Daarmee is de eerste kanttekening bij deze ‘golf’ al meteen gezet, want de onderlinge verschillen zijn enorm. De centrumlinkse Lula lijkt in niets op de ‘linkse’ dictator in Nicaragua; de inclusieve agenda van Boric in Chili staat – alleen al waar het gaat om klimaatdoelstellingen – haaks op de repressieve autocratie in Venezuela. En de Mexicaanse president is eerder een populist dan een socialist.

Daarbij is het ook maar zeer de vraag of de Latijns-Amerikaanse kiezer massaal naar links is opgeschoven. Veel leiders kwamen met de hakken over de sloot aan de macht. In Peru en Colombia was de winst met amper 50 procent een dubbeltje op zijn kant. Brazilis Lula won met 50,9 procent, wat extreem laag is gezien de blunders die zijn tegenstander Jair Bolsonaro vier jaar lang had begaan.

Hoe relatief de verlinksing is, bleek deze zomer ook in Chili. Een meerderheid van de bevolking wees toen een nieuwe grondwet af omdat die te links georinteerd was. En in Peru werd de marxistische onderwijzer Pedro Castillo deze maand alweer afgezet door het parlement, om plaats te maken voor de minder radicale vicepresident. 
*
Enorme puinhoop*

Het lijkt erop dat de Latijns-Amerikanen vooral tgen de vorige leiders stemden. De winst van Lula was de vijftiende Latijns-Amerikaanse verkiezing op een rij waarbij de zittende macht werd weggestemd omdat die er een enorme puinhoop van had gemaakt – en die waren rechts of conservatief. Het beleid van Argentijnse Mauricio Macri, de Colombiaanse Ivn Duque, de Chileense Sebastin Piera en de Braziliaanse Jair Bolsonaro liepen allemaal uit op een mislukking.

“Centrumrechts piekte tussen 2015 en 2018, greep terug op orthodox beleid aangaande financin, veiligheid en staatshervorming, en faalde,” schrijft Ivan Briscoe, directeur van de International Crisis Group in Latijns-Amerika. Het rechtse experiment “eindige in economische stagnatie, groeiende ongelijkheid, massale protesten in Chili, Peru, Colombia en uiteindelijk in de coronapandemie die aantoonde hoe slecht de openbare voorzieningen waren voorbereid op calamiteiten”.

Eerder dan een ruk naar links heeft Latijns-Amerika een beweging gemaakt richting een typische conjunctuur van min of meer functionerende democratien, waar links en rechts elkaar afwisselen. En dat is al bijzonder genoeg. Want tot pakweg twintig jaar geleden was die conjunctuur allesbehalve vanzelfsprekend. Tijdens de Koude Oorlog, die voor een deel in Latijns-Amerika is uitgevochten, stond de politiek onder curatele van Washington die – goed- of kwaadschiks – de orde herstelde zodra een leider te links leek. De door de CIA gesteunde staatsgreep tegen Salvador Allende, de invasie in Grenada en de door de VS gesteunde contrarebellen in Honduras zijn daar slechts enkele voorbeelden van.

*Weinig interesse na Twin Towers*

Zelfs n de val van de Muur in 1989 bleven de VS linkse politici in Latijns-Amerika tegenwerken. In 2000 nog, toen de Boliviaanse boerenleider Evo Morales snel steeg in de peilingen, vond de Amerikaanse ambassade het nodig de bevolking te waarschuwen voor ‘een narcostaat’ als hij zou winnen – en hij verloor. Tot na de eeuwwisseling bleef de regio op een enkele uitzondering na onder leiding van rechtse of centrumrechtse presidenten.

Voor een echte ommezwaai moest er iets anders instorten dan de Muur: de Twin Towers. De terroristische aanslagen in 2001 ‘zetten Latijns-Amerika onderaan de terrorisme-agenda van de Verenigde Staten’, schreef Latijns Amerika kenner Coletta Youngers destijds. Washington richtte zijn internationale aandacht volledig op het internationale terrorisme en daarvan was in Latijns-Amerika weinig te vinden.

Het effect op het politieke landschap in de regio was direct. Voorheen uitte ontevredenheid over een slechte president zich steevast in een overwinning van een ndere kandidaat van diezelfde elitaire kliek; nu kwamen leiders aan de macht die kort daarvoor vanuit Washington het leven onmogelijk was gemaakt. Lula zelf, die in 2002 ook de verkiezingen won, was daarvan een perfect voorbeeld. De toenmalige Amerikaanse minister van financin zei dat hij moest bewijzen ‘geen gek te zijn’. Een Republikeinse senator noemde hem ‘een pro-Castro_ radical_’.

*Door de VS gesteunde regeringen democratisch verdreven*

Zijn overwinning werd niet alleen gevierd door zijn aanhang in Brazili, maar door bewonderaars in het hele continent. Het was ongekend: een ex-vakbondsleider met uitgesproken linkse agenda werd president, en ook nog van het grootste land in de regio. Wat in de jaren zeventig en tachtig niet was gelukt met guerrilla’s en gewapende opstanden, namelijk het verdrijven van door de VS gesteunde regeringen, lukte nu via de stembus.

Bij de roze golf van Latijns-Amerika is Lula nu de hekkensluiter, maar destijds beet hij juist het spits af. Na hem volgde de ene na de andere linkse overwinning, waaronder die van cocaleider Evo Morales, die in 2000 nog was gedwarsboomd. De term ‘roze golf’ werd geboren, maar in werkelijkheid zag de wereld de emancipatie van een continent, de volwassenwording van prille democratien, waarbij links ook weer wordt afgewisseld met rechts, zoals de jaren daarna ook zou blijken.

De oude, agressieve Amerikaanse politiek richting het Zuiden is niet meer teruggekomen. Voormalig president George Bush bezocht de regio nog n keer, vooral bedoeld om de schijn weg te nemen dat de VS de regio waren vergeten. Donald Trump schitterde vooral door de fysieke en symbolische afscheiding van zijn zuiderburen met de bouw van een muur op de Mexicaanse grens.

*Betrekkingen ontdooien*

Rest de vraag wat de wereld de komende jaren van een relatief eensgezind ‘rood’ continent kan verwachten. Twintig jaar geleden leidde de roze golf tot opmerkelijke successen. Vooral op het gebied van armoedebestrijding en internationale samenwerking. De belangrijkste was de oprichting van de Unie van Zuid-Amerikaanse Naties (Unasur in de Spaanse afkorting). Deze club wilde de rol van de aloude Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten overnemen, maar dan zonder de VS, die geen lid kon worden. Ook op het gebied van energie, buitenlandbeleid en media werd nauwer samengewerkt. Lula was een van de aanjagers van die integratie.

Nu de politieke neuzen opnieuw dezelfde kant op staan, leeft de samenwerking op. Afgelopen herfst ontdooide de nieuwe president van Colombia Gustavo Petro de bevroren betrekkingen met Venezuela. En ‘onder Lula zal Brazili zonder twijfel een meer constructieve regionale speler zijn’, schrijft columnist Oliver Stuenkel in _Americas Quarterly_. De Amerikaanse Latijns-Amerikawatcher Andrs Oppenheimer denkt dat ‘Lula zal proberen de Unasur nieuw leven in te blazen, dat hij in 2008 zelf heeft opgezet’. De club was in 2018 ruzind uit elkaar gevallen. 
*
Kwistig strooien met geld*

Verdere integratie kan positief uitpakken voor de autoritaire leden van de familie: Nicaragua, Cuba en Venezuela, hoewel het geduld met die laatste minder vanzelfsprekend is dan twintig jaar geleden. Destijds was de flamboyante Venezolaanse revolutionair Hugo Chvez een van de grote gangmakers van de zuidelijke samenwerking. Maar onder Nicols Maduro is de dictatoriale aard van het regime steeds duidelijker geworden. Bovendien stelt zijn land het geduld van de buren behoorlijk op de proef met de meer dan 5 miljoen migranten die het over de regio heeft uitgestort, een aantal dat nog steeds groeit.

Of de economische successen van toen zich gaan herhalen, is zeer de vraag. Destijds profiteerde Latijns-Amerika als leverancier van grondstoffen gulzig mee van de Chinese expansie. De regeringen zwommen in het geld. De leiders van de toenmalige roze golf konden hun beloften over armoedebestrijding gemakkelijk waarmaken, ze strooiden het geld kwistig in het rond en wonnen zo keer op keer de verkiezingen.

Nu ziet de wereld er compleet anders uit. ‘Het triomfalisme van links over de overwinning van Lula et al. zou flink getemperd moeten zijn door de economische realiteit in Latijns-Amerika’, schrijft journalist Simeon Tegel in _Foreign Policy_. Voor Brazili zien economen een afnemende groei en aanhoudende hoge inflatie, en zo zijn er nog wat problemen. De macht van de drugsmaffia, de georganiseerde misdaad en de corruptie zijn het afgelopen decennium enorm uit de hand zijn gelopen. De top 10 van ’s werelds meest gewelddadige landen bestaat vrijwel geheel uit namen uit Latijns-Amerika en de Cariben. 
*
Ongekende polarisatie*

‘Er zullen jaren, of zelfs decennia nodig zijn om het land te herstellen’, schrijft de Braziliaanse analist Raphael Garcia, ‘en Lula heeft geen marge om fouten te maken’. De wonden van de coronapandemie zijn nog niet geheeld, en met de oorlog in Oekrane exploderen ook in Latijns-Amerika voedsel- en energieprijzen, met onrust tot gevolg en mogelijk politieke consequenties. Ook Lula moet aan het werk te midden van een ongekende polarisatie: zijn tegenstanders staan klaar om zijn presidentschap te saboteren.
 
Daarmee is de nieuwe roze golf misschien breder dan de eerste, maar mogelijk van veel kortere duur. Het lot van de Peruaanse president die deze maand werd afgezet, illustreert de moeilijke tijd die de vaandeldragers van de ‘roze golf’ te wachten staat.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/een-...rika~b736ea0d/

----------


## Revisor

Op 2 februari 2019 zag het er nog goed uit voor Guaid. Zijn ondergang begon enkele maanden later al. Foto: Alexcocopro/CC BY-SA 4:0

Analyse - *Lode Vanoost*

*Afzetting Guaid door Venezolaanse oppositie problematisch voor VS en EU

Drie van de vier rechtse oppositiepartijen in Venezuela erkennen niet langer zelfverklaard interim-president Juan Guaid. Dit brengt de 53 landen die hem erkenden als legitiem staatshoofd in verlegenheid. Hoe kunnen zij zonder gezichtsverlies terug met president Maduro aan tafel gaan zitten? Het debacle van Guaid wijst op een dieper probleem: de hegemonie van de VS in Latijns-Amerika is niet meer vanzelfsprekend.*

dinsdag 3 januari 2023 16:03 

Toen de vrij onbekende  ook in eigen land  Venezolaanse volksvertegenwoordiger Juan Guaid zichzelf benoemde tot interim-president op 23 januari 2019 zag het er aanvankelijk zeer goed uit voor zijn toekomstplannen.

De snelheid waarmee 53 landen hem onmiddellijk erkenden toonden dat dit een goed voorbereide operatie was, opgezet en gecordineerd door de VS-ambassade in de hoofdstad Caracas, in samenwerking met de Britse, Franse en Canadese ambassades.

De verwachting dat de regering van president Nicolas Maduro snel zou vallen kwam echter niet uit. Ook zware economische sancties konden niet baten. Aanvankelijk zag het er nog anders uit.

Binnen enkele weken had Guaid in 34 van de landen die hem erkenden  waaronder Belgi  en in drie internationale organisaties eigen ambassadeurs benoemd. Het vorige diplomatiek personeel moest er na intrekking van hun diplomatiek statuut vertrekken.
*
Eigen onkunde*

Guaid kreeg een pak financile middelen van de staat op buitenlandse rekeningen in handen. Het zag er dus even goed uit. Na enkele maanden reeds liep het echter faliekant fout.

De regering van Maduro bleek veel stabieler dan was ingeschat. Pogingen om delen van het leger en de politie tot een staatsgreep aan te zetten mislukten spectaculair. Steunbetogingen aan zijn adres werden gecounterd door nog grotere tegenbetogingen.

Guaid op bezoek in het Witte Huis (5 februari 2020). Foto: whitehouse.gov/Shealah Craighead/Public Domain

De rest van de wereld volgde niet. De overige 140 VN-lidstaten bleven Maduro erkennen als legitiem staatshoofd. Zijn erkenning door Argentini duurde het kortst. Enkele maanden later erkende de nieuwe president terug Maduro.

Hetzelfde gebeurde recenter in 2022 met buurland Colombia. Net bedigd president Lula van het andere buurland Brazili heeft al eerder aangekondigd dat ook hij Maduro terug zal erkennen.

Het ontbrak Guaid aan politiek inzicht en hij beging de ene flater na de andere.
Meer dan door gebrek aan diplomatiek succes was Guaid zelf verantwoordelijk voor zijn afgang. Het ontbrak hem aan politiek inzicht en hij beging de ene flater na de andere.

Hij liet zich niet zien toen de VS met zogenaamde voedselhulpkonvooien vanuit Colombia de grens poogde te overschrijden. Het hielp zeker niet toen zijn eigen volgers die konvooien zelf in brand staken.

Vervolgens liet hij zich fotograferen met Colombiaanse paramilitaire drugsleiders en de door hem benoemde vertegenwoordiger in Colombia en zijn team bleken al het geld voor humanitaire hulp in eigen zakken gestoken te hebben.

In de oppositie tegen Maduro zitten immers ook partijen die zijn beleid niet links genoeg vinden. Bovendien, ook bij de rechtse oppositie is men niet zomaar akkoord met de inmenging van de VS.
Dit was de meest fatale vergissing van de VS. Zij hadden ingeschat in hem een zeer manipuleerbaar agent te hebben, maar Guaid dacht er anders over en sloeg adviezen in de wind. Hij woog intellectueel echter te licht om iets degelijks in de plaats te stellen. Bovendien schatten de VS en de EU het verzet tegen Maduro fout in.
*
Verdeelde oppositie*

In opiniepeilingen bleef Maduro zwalpen op ongeveer 30-40 procent van de bevolking, maar dat betekende geenszins dat de overige Venezolanen achter Guaid gingen staan.

In de oppositie tegen Maduro zitten immers ook partijen die zijn beleid niet links genoeg vinden. Bovendien, ook bij de rechtse oppositie is men niet zomaar akkoord met de inmenging van de VS.


Tijdens zijn eerste persconferentie na zijn eedaflegging klaagt Juan Guaid de repressie van de vrije meningsuiting in Venezuela aan, live op 17 Venezolaanse tv-zenders, waaronder twee pro-Maduro-zenders  (twitter)

Toen Guaid zich uitsprak ten gunste van een invasie door het VS-leger bleek hoe zwak zijn positie wel was. Zelfs delen van de rechtse oppositie zijn tot vandaag hevige tegenstanders van militaire inmenging door de VS, net als de overgrote meerderheid van de bevolking.

Vicepresident van Brazili Hamilton Mouro zei vlakaf neen tegen de vraag van de VS om troepen in Brazili te stationeren voor een invasie in Venezuela.
Hij dacht steun te vinden bij president Bolsonaro van buurland Brazili, maar vicepresident Hamilton Mouro, voormalig generaal, zei vlakaf neen tegen de vraag van de VS om troepen in Brazili te stationeren voor een invasie in Venezuela.

Mouro is alles behalve een linkse rakker, hij is op vele vlakken zelfs rechtser dan Bolsonaro. Hij behoort echter tot een generatie nationalistische militairen die het beu zijn zomaar orders te ontvangen van grote broer in het noorden.

Wanneer Guaid twee jaar na zijn eedaflegging niet langer verkozen wordt tot voorzitter van het parlement (de grondwettelijke voorwaarde om interim-president te blijven) erkent de EU hem niet langer, maar erkent Maduro evenmin, waardoor de diplomatieke impasse nog dieper werd.

----------


## Revisor

*

Diplomatieke impasse*

De populariteit van Guaid was nooit hoog. Maduro scoort evenmin hoog, maar zijn percentages zijn wel nog altijd hoger dan die van pakweg Frans president Macron. Geen enkel land heeft ooit overwogen Macron daarom niet langer te erkennen. De vergelijking is natuurlijk vergezocht. Frankrijk is een Westers bondgenoot, Venezuela niet.

Guaid met Colombiaanse drugsmaffialeiders ‘El Menor’ en ‘El Brother’. Foto: dailysabah.com

Sinds de Russische invasie in Oekrane is dat vrije westen terug op zoek naar olie en gas, dat ze onder meer in Venezuela kunnen vinden. Ook dat speelde mee in de uiteindelijke ondergang van Guaid. Achter de schermen onderhandelen de VS reeds voor de hervatting van leveringen.

De hele situatie had ook heel wat praktische nefaste gevolgen. Door de erkenning van ambassadeurs van Guaid kregen de betrokken landen een ambassade die niet kon functioneren als echte ambassade.

Guaid-ambassadeurs konden geen visa uitreiken, geen officile bezoeken of handelsmissies organiseren. Venezolanen in de betrokken landen – ook zij die de Guaid-ambassadeurs erkenden – konden er niet terecht voor consulaire assistentie, aanvragen van documenten, emigratiepapieren e.d.
*
Hegemonie is geen evidentie meer*

Ten gronde wijst het debacle van Guaid op een dieper probleem, eerst en vooral in Latijns-Amerika zelf. De verkiezing van Gustavo Petro tot president is het zoveelste verlies van een trouwe vazalstaat voor Washington.
Pas bedigd Braziliaans president Lula mag dan een sociaaleconomisch beleid voeren waar zelfs Europese links-liberalen zich in kunnen vinden, op internationaal vlak gaat hij veel verder. Lula wil de BRICS reanimeren en een eigen BRICS-bank en BRICS-munt oprichten.

Dat 140 staten in 2019 weigerden zich bij de erkenning van Guaid aan te sluiten was daarenboven een voorbode van wat drie jaar later in februari 2022 gebeurde. Hoewel zij de Russische invasie bijna unaniem veroordeelden weigerden zowat alle landen van Latijns-Amerika, Afrika en Azi zich aan te sluiten bij de economische sancties tegen Rusland.


“Op 11 maart 2019 stak het Maduro-regime hulpkonvooien in brand”. Op 19 maart gaf de New York Times als eerste toe dat het bericht vals was, de aanstokers waren leden van de oppositie. Screenshot vrtnws

Om gezichtsverlies toch enigszins in te perken zal de EU niet snel overgaan tot officile erkenning van president Maduro. In de praktijk is het echter al zo ver.

Teken aan de wand: op de klimaatconferentie in Egypte COP27 lieten zowel Frans president Macron als VS-klimaatgezant John Kerry zich openlijk filmen in gesprek met Maduro. Dergelijke contacten zijn immers allesbehalve spontaan, daar is overleg aan voorafgegaan.

Er valt nog heel wat uit te klaren, zoals bijvoorbeeld de Venezolaanse goudreserves die door de Britse regering in een Londense bank worden geblokkeerd, tegen alle internationale rechtsregels in.
*
De strijd is nog niet gestreden*

Niets is zeker, de VS geven de strijd voor hun hegemonie niet zomaar op, zoals onder meer is gebleken uit de recente geslaagde afzetting van de Peruviaanse president, maar zelfs daar is de eigen interne politieke dynamiek zwaarwichtiger geworden dan de buitenlandse inmenging.

De VS hebben uiteraard altijd ingespeeld op bestaande interne breuklijnen door die te versterken ten bate van het eigen belang. De dominantie van de VS werd in het verleden echter te gemakkelijk gezien als een kracht op zichzelf. Dat was in feite nooit zo, zoals nu blijkt.

In 2024 komen er opnieuw presidentsverkiezingen in Venezuela. Maduro wist 13 jaar stand te houden. Voor zijn eerste termijn was dat nog grotendeels te danken aan de morele schaduw van Hugo Chvez. Die erfenis is hij al geruime tijd kwijt. Hij houdt stand dankzij de interne verdeeldheid van de oppositie en meer nog door hun gebrek aan geloofwaardigheid als politiek alternatief.

Zelfs als rechts er alsnog in slaagt zich te verenigen achter n kandidaat (zoals bijna was gelukt met Henrique Capriles in 2013) is de strijd voor Maduro (of voor een opvolger in eigen kamp) nog niet verloren omdat er naast de rechtse oppositie ook nog oppositiepartijen zijn links van Maduro.

Die linkse oppositie is weliswaar veel kleiner dan de rechtse tegenkrachten, maar groot genoeg om een rechtse overwinning tegen te houden. Alles zal er van afhangen of hun afkeer voor Maduro kleiner of groter is dan het vooruitzicht van een rechts president.

Voor meer informatie, zie ons Dossier Venezuela.
https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...voor-vs-en-eu/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Omvangrijke illegale adoptie van Chili naar o.a. Nederland sinds 1970, dus nog onder Allende en later ook Pinochet etc. Trouw is bezig met onderzoek naar deze zaak. Binnenkort meer dus.

In de media is er al diverse malen aandacht aan besteedt, ook in Zweden en Belgi. In Zweden wordt Pinochet aangewezen, terwijl al onder Salvador Allende baby's werden ontvoerd. Het gaat zeker om 20.000 kinderen. Ook n Pinochet is het gewoon doorgegaan. Dus ook tijdens de democratie. 

Een van de criminele praktijken bestond eruit aan de moeder, vaak minderjarig in de leeftijd tussen 14 en 18 jaar, te zeggen dat de baby was overleden. Zodat de moeder niet meer verder zou zoeken. Over de moeder werd aan zoekende kinderen vaak gezegd dat deze een hoer was en het kind niet wenste. 

Nederland weigert n van de hoofdverdachten in deze zaak uit te leveren aan Chili. Er zijn vele tonnen verdiend met die ontvoeringen door die adoptiemaffia. En dat is een lage schatting.


.

----------


## Revisor

De afzetting van Pedro Castillo

*Peru's permanente staatsgreep*

Sinds zijn verkiezing tot president in 2021 heeft de Peruaanse Pedro Castillo tal van fouten gemaakt  fouten die linkse leiders zich niet kunnen veroorloven omdat de media minder vergevingsgezind zijn. Castillo's misstappen vormden de rechtvaardiging die zijn tegenstanders nodig hadden om hem omver te werpen.

door Anbal Garzn 

 

Op 7 december zette het Peruaanse congres president Pedro Castillo af: afgevaardigden beschuldigden hem van poging tot staatsgreep en het uitroepen van de noodtoestand. Het congres verklaarde vervolgens het staatshoofd schuldig aan de 'misdaad van rebellie' en liet hem gevangen zetten. Het openbaar ministerie verzocht het Grondwettelijk Hof om Castillo een voorlopige hechtenis van 18 maanden te geven.

Terwijl de preambule van de Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens (1948) verwijst naar het 'allerhoogste middel ... om in opstand te komen tegen tirannie en onderdrukking', stelt artikel 346 van het Peruaanse wetboek van strafrecht dat opstand moet worden bestraft met een 'verbanning van niet minder dan tien jaar en niet meer dan 20 jaar.' De machthebbers willen klaarblijkelijk elke opstand veroordelen als een bedreiging voor de orde; voor sociale bewegingen kan opstand ondertussen een middel zijn om de nieuwe wereld op te bouwen waarnaar ze streven. Maar wat gebeurt er als het de macht zelf is die in opstand komt?

Op 11 april 2021 won tot ieders verbazing een onbekende politicus de eerste ronde van de Peruaanse presidentsverkiezingen, met 18,92% van de stemmen. Castillo, die van inheemse afkomst is en uit een van de armste steden van het land komt, was de kandidaat voor Free Peru (Per Libre, PL), een partij opgericht door Vladimir Cerrn, die een standpunt innam dat marxistisch, leninistisch en mariategist was. (genoemd naar de Peruaanse intellectueel Jos Carlos Maritegui, 1894-1930).

Zijn overwinning was een afkeuring van Lima's neoliberale, en vaak racistische, politieke elite, die gewend was het land te leiden zonder zich zorgen te hoeven maken over plattelandsaangelegenheden en die elk links project snel vergelijkt met de guerrillagroep Lichtend Pad en haar misbruiken. Al snel activeerde de Peruaanse bourgeoisie de hefbomen van de macht om de dreiging van Castillo te verhinderen, die zij beschouwde als een 'communistische hoer' die een grondwetgevende vergadering wilde bijeenroepen en sprak over sociale transformatie.
*
Media lastercampagne*

Zoals gewoonlijk begon dit in de media, vooral in de twee grootste dagbladen, _El Comercio_ en _La Repblica_ . De Comercio Group behoort tot de familie Mir Quesada, een van de rijkste families in Peru die ongeveer 80% van de geschreven pers van het land controleert ( 1 ) en ook eigenaar is van toerisme, mijnbouw, onroerend goed en bankbedrijven. De groep profiteerde van de dictatuur van Alberto Fujimori (1990-2000). _In 2011 legden twee journalisten die voor El Comercio_ hadden gewerkt , Patricia Montero en Jos Jara, uit dat ze waren ontslagen 'omdat ze weigerden de richtlijn op te volgen om de kandidatuur van Keiko Fujimori te steunen [tijdens de presidentile campagne van 2011] en om de toenmalige president aan te vallen. [Ollanta] Humala' (2 ). De op een na meest gelezen krant van het land,_ La Repblica,_ wordt gerund door de zoon van de oprichter, Gustavo Mohme Llona (overleden in 2000), een zakenman die banden heeft met een andere fractie van de neoliberale elite, gestructureerd rond de partij Popular Action (Accin Popular).

Door samen te werken, lanceerden deze twee publicaties een lastercampagne tegen Castillo - eerst door hem te negeren toen hij kandidaat was; vervolgens, na zijn overwinning, met directe aanvallen in de tweede ronde van de verkiezingen op 6 juni 2021, en na zijn aantreden op 28 juli. In zijn analyse van de voorpagina's van _El Comercio_ en _La Repblica_ van 1 januari tot 30 november 2022 ( 3 ) concludeerde het Latin American Strategic Center for Geopolitics (Celag) dat de gepresenteerde informatie voor Castillo in 79% en 78% 'negatief' was. % van de gevallen respectievelijk.

De pers ging verder: 'Pedro Castillo is een vijand van de vrijheid van meningsuiting en van de pers' ( _La Repblica,_ 31 oktober 2022); 'De rechtbanken onderzoeken de adviseurs van Castillo op verdenking van georganiseerde misdaad' ( _La Repblica,_ 11 maart 2022); 'De president en zeven leden van zijn familie ontvingen gunsten van bedrijfsleiders' ( _El Comercio,_ 12 juli 2022). Geen van de beschuldigingen was gegrond.

Castillo won de tweede ronde van de verkiezingen met slechts 45.000 stemmen (50,13%) met Fujimori, de dochter van de voormalige president (49,87%). Zelfs vr het einde van de telling door de verkiezingsautoriteiten (Junta Nacional Electoral, JNE), toen de overwinning van PL vorm begon te krijgen, hekelde de Fujimoristische clan 'verkiezingsfraude' en eiste een nieuwe telling van de stemmen en de annulering van 200.000 'onregelmatige' stembiljetten. Een volksmobilisatie in het voordeel van Castillo deed de ijver van de conservatieve elite een tijdje bekoelen. De Fujimoristen staakten hun pogingen, maar hun mening bleef duidelijk: Castillo mag dan legaal president zijn geweest, ze wilden hem geen legitimiteit verlenen. Het label van 'zelfverklaarde president' begon het nieuwe staatshoofd te achtervolgen.

Conservatieve controle was ook duidelijk binnen het leger. Op 17 juni 2022 hekelde Francisco Sagasti, interim-president na het aftreden van Manuel Merino op 15 november 2020, het opstellen van een brief door gepensioneerd militair personeel waarin hij de strijdkrachten vroeg 'de overwinning van Pedro Castillo bij de presidentsverkiezingen niet te erkennen ( 4 ) '. De mannen met geweren stuurden een bericht naar de vakbondsleraar: we hebben u in het vizier.

----------


## Revisor

*Presidentile afzettingen*

Tijdens de presidentile campagne beloofde de PL een constituerend proces te organiseren om de grondwet te wijzigen, in diskrediet gebracht omdat ze was gerfd van Fujimori. Dit zou niet gemakkelijk zijn. De partij had slechts 37 van de 130 zetels in een gefragmenteerd congres waarin tien partijen vertegenwoordigd waren, waaronder de Fujimoristische partij Popular Force (Fuerza Popular) met 24 zetels. Het congres heeft een aanzienlijke macht in Peru, en zijn vermogen om de acties van de uitvoerende macht te belemmeren verklaart grotendeels de politieke crisis in het land van de afgelopen jaren.

Er zijn in evenveel jaren zes presidenten geweest, waarvan drie door het parlement zijn afgezet nadat ze op basis van artikel 113 van de huidige grondwet in een staat van 'permanente morele onbekwaamheid *' waren verklaard.* In een land waar de figuur van de president is aangetast door corruptieschandalen die verband houden met het Odebrecht-schandaal (waarbij vijf voormalige presidenten werden verdacht van betrokkenheid en in sommige gevallen gevangen werden gezet ( 5 ) ), was de zwakte van de PL in het Congres een voorbode van afzettingspogingen komen.

De eerste hiervan vond plaats in november 2021. Castillo was pas vier maanden aan de macht toen 29 afgevaardigden de eerste motie indienden om hem te ontslaan, waarbij ze de ongeoorloofde financiering van de PL claimden en benvloeding om bepaalde promoties in de strijdkrachten veilig te stellen. De manoeuvre won slechts 46 stemmen en had er 87 nodig om te slagen. Vier maanden later werd een nieuwe motie ingediend, ook verworpen, maar kreeg 55 stemmen.

Het congres slaagde er ook in om Castillo te beletten deel te nemen aan de Pacific Alliance-top, die op 25 november 2022 zou worden gehouden, samen met de Colombiaanse, Chileense, Mexicaanse en Peruaanse staatshoofden. Het excuus was dat de president beschikbaar zou moeten zijn om vragen van de rechtbanken over corruptieonderzoeken te beantwoorden en daarom het land niet zou mogen verlaten. Uiteindelijk besloot de president van Mexico, Andrs Manuel Lpez Obrador, uit solidariteit met zijn Andes-tegenhanger, de bijeenkomst uit te stellen.

De golf van *'legal war', of lawfare*, die het progressieve Latijns-Amerika al enkele jaren overspoelt, heeft Peru niet gespaard ( 6 ). In iets meer dan een jaar tijd heeft de rechterlijke macht zes onderzoeken tegen Castillo geopend en hem met name beschuldigd van 'het aansturen van een criminele organisatie binnen zijn regering' ( 7 ).Deze aanpak was zinloos aangezien de grondwet de president immuniteit verleent: het ging er dus om zijn imago te besmeuren, onder meer door leden van zijn familie aan te vallen. Sommige van zijn neven werden ervan beschuldigd te hebben geprofiteerd van openbare infrastructuurprojecten die werden geleid door het ministerie van Transport, zijn schoonzus van het profiteren van contracten van het ministerie van huisvesting, Castillo zelf van het promoten van militairen en politieagenten in ruil voor grote sommen geld, enzovoort. Geen van deze aanklachten ging verder dan een vooronderzoek.

Castillo reageerde op operaties van de media, militaire, wetgevende en juridische destabilisatie door een groot aantal politieke fouten te begaan. Tijdens zijn 16 maanden durende presidentschap benoemde hij 78 ministers om 19 regeringsportefeuilles te vullen. Tien dagen na zijn aantreden vroeg hij zijn minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, Hctor Bejar, een voormalige Guvaristische guerrilla, om af te treden: Bejar kreeg kritiek van de pers omdat hij had gesuggereerd dat de Peruaanse staat terroristische acties had uitgevoerd met de steun van de CIA als onderdeel van zijn strijd tegen progressieve bewegingen aan het eind van de jaren zeventig – wat verre van onwaarschijnlijk is. Vier maanden later ontsloeg hij zijn premier, Guido Bellido, en stelde hij zijn regering open voor rechtse politici.

Beetje bij beetje begon een president, gekozen door een volk dat genoeg had van disfunctionele, in diskrediet geraakte instellingen, dat een grondwetgevende vergadering en structurele hervormingen wilde, het tot zijn missie te maken een tegenstander te sussen die geen ander doel had dan zijn afzetting tot stand te brengen. Deze houding leidde ertoe dat Castillo in juni 2022 brak met PL. De president had kunnen proberen zijn achterban te mobiliseren om de plannen van zijn tegenstanders te verslaan. In plaats daarvan gaf hij toe aan de druk van een congres dat met elke nieuwe misdaad zijn legitimiteit verloor in de ogen van de arbeidersklasse.
*
'Zonder enig bewijs'*

De afgelopen maanden werd duidelijk dat Castillo moest kiezen: aftreden of in opstand komen. Door in opstand te komen, riskeerde hij een weg te openen voor zijn tegenstanders om hem de schuld te geven van een staatsgreep. Geconfronteerd met een derde motie van wantrouwen in het Congres op woensdag 7 december, waarbij de oppositie naar verwachting de 67 benodigde stemmen zal behalen, besloot een vermoeide en bevende Castillo uiteindelijk op televisie te spreken om de permanente staatsgreep aan de kaak te stellen waaraan hij sinds zijn aantreden was onderworpen.

De meeste media berichtten niet over het eerste en belangrijkste deel van zijn toespraak. Castillo legde uit dat 'de meerderheid van het Congres, die de belangen van de grote monopolies en oligopolies verdedigt, er alles aan heeft gedaan om te proberen de instelling van het presidentschap te vernietigen'. Hij voegde eraan toe: 'Het Congres heeft het machtsevenwicht en de rechtsstaat verbroken om met goedkeuring van het Grondwettelijk Hof een dictatuur van het Congres te vestigen.' Dit werd bereikt door meerdere moties van afkeuring, maar ook door het boycotten van 'meer dan 70 rekeningen van nationaal belang en bedoeld om het leven van mensen in de meest kwetsbare sectoren van de samenleving te verbeteren'. Hij vervolgde, ogen in de camera: 'Zonder het minste bewijs beschuldigde het Congres de president van misdaden, vaak gebaseerd op beweringen van een huursoldaat, corrupte en cynische pers, die vrijuit belastert en belastert.

Volgens de oppositie had de president zojuist een _autogolpepoging gedaan_ , een staatsgreep die door een president was uitgelokt om aan de macht te blijven. In werkelijkheid, misschien voor het eerst in zijn mandaat, vertegenwoordigde de man die zijn tegenstanders in feite hadden verhinderd president te worden, zojuist de mensen die hem hadden gekozen. Hij zwaaide met het recht om in opstand te komen tegen een onrechtvaardige sociale orde en instellingen.

Sinds hij in de gevangenis zit, heeft deze president, die de mensen nooit heeft uitgenodigd om namens hem te mobiliseren, geprofiteerd van een enorme golf van steun van het volk. De huidige president, voormalig vicepresident Dina Boluarte, heeft zojuist de noodtoestand uitgeroepen, de plattelandsprovincies van het land gemilitariseerd en gewelddadige politierepressie ontketend. Op 21 december riepen 12 Latijns-Amerikaanse staatshoofden op tot herstel van de democratische orde in Peru. Onder hen Mexico, Venezuela, Colombia, Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Argentini – maar niet Chili. Ook de Braziliaanse president Luiz Incio Lula da Silva, die ondanks zijn aantreden op 1 januari 2023 in een zwakke positie verkeert, is voorzichtig. In dit stadium is de toekomst voor Peruaanse conservatieven onzeker.

Anbal Garzn
Anbal Garzn is socioloog.


( 1 ) David Lovatn Palacios. 'Prensa concentrada en Per: Salvo el mercado todo es ilusin?' (Geconcentreerde pers in Peru: is alles behalve de markt een illusie?

( 2 ) 'Dos periodistas de El Comercio: Nos despidieron por no apoyar a Fujimori' (Twee El Comercio-journalisten: Ze hebben ons ontslagen omdat we Fujimori niet steunden), _El Mundo_ , Madrid, 22 april 2011.

( 3 ) Vctor Robles en Brbara Ester, 'Pedro Castillo en los medios' (Pedro Castillo in de media), 3 december 2022

( 4 ) El presidente interino de Per denuncia una carta de exmilitares que sugieren un golpe de estado' (Peru's interim-president hekelt een brief van ex-militaire leden waarin een staatsgreep wordt voorgesteld), _Per La Vanguardia_ , Barcelona, ​​19 juni 2021.

( 5 ) Zie Anne Vigna, ' Brazili's Odebrecht-schandaal ', _Le Monde diplomatique_ , Engelse uitgave, oktober 2017.

( 6 ) Zie Perry Anderson, 'Bolsonaro's Brasil', _The London Review of Books_ , 7 februari 2019.

( 7 ) 'Guillermo D. Olmo, ' Pedro Castillo: de qu acusa exactamente la Fiscala al presidente de Per y qu pasa ahora ' (Pedro Castillo: waar beschuldigt het parket hem precies van, en wat gebeurt er nu?), 12 Oktober 2022, www.bbc.com'


Volledig vertaald met Google Translate.


https://mondediplo.com/2023/01/13peru

----------


## Revisor

Dat van lawfare strategie wordt in deze docu goed uitgelegd:





> Zeer goede docu over Operatie Wasstraat, waardoor Lula vastgezet werd.
> 
> 
> *2Doc*
> 
> Vandaag 22:59 - Seizoen 1 Afl. 2 -* Amigo Secreto*
> 
> Maria Ramos keert terug naar Brazili en portretteert drie journalisten tijdens hun onderzoek naar de wijze waarop oud-president Lula buitenspel wordt gezet om de weg vrij te maken voor de extreemrechtse Jair Bolsonaro. In 2017 wordt Lula veroordeeld tot een gevangenisstraf na het corruptieonderzoek Operatie Wasstraat. De drie journalisten krijgen documenten in handen die erop wijzen dat deze operatie een politiek instrument werd onder leiding van onderzoeksrechter Sergio Moro. Het Braziliaanse Hooggerechtshof concludeert in 2019 dat hij inderdaad vooringenomen heeft gehandeld en Lula wordt van alle beschuldigingen vrijgesproken.
> 
> ...


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5713159



De legal war = Lawfare is dus de methode die de Verenigde staten / Het westren gebruikt om democratisch gekozen leiders die opkomen voor de gewone man met golven juridische procedures te destabiliseren en proberen af te zetten.

----------


## mrz

Ik ben geen klimaatactovist, maar vleesconsumptie waardoor oerwouden verdwijnen is dubbele pijn...

Vorig jaar zag je 1 op 1 de gevolgen. Liegen kan niet meer...

Als het westers beleid is beetje op droog goud te gaan zitten kauwen over halve eeuw dat is geen democratie, dat is demolishcratie, en dus totaal gestoord!!!!

Thank god voor normale mensen, die er ook zijn!! 😀

----------


## Revisor

*Waarom de CIA een 'Maidan-opstand' poogde in Brazili* 

De mislukte staatsgreep in Brazili is de nieuwste stunt van de CIA, net nu het land sterkere banden aan het smeden is met het oosten. 

Door *Pepe Escobar* 10 januari 2023

Fotocredit: the Cradle

Een voormalige Amerikaanse inlichtingenfunctionaris heeft bevestigd dat de chaotische Maidan-remix die op 8 januari in Brasilia werd opgevoerd een CIA-operatie was en koppelde het aan de recente pogingen tot kleurenrevolutie in Iran.

Zondag bestormden vermeende aanhangers van de voormalige rechtse president Jair Bolsonaro het Braziliaanse Congres, het Hooggerechtshof en het presidentile paleis, omzeilden dunne veiligheidsbarricades, klommen op daken, sloegen ruiten in, vernielden openbare eigendommen waaronder kostbare schilderijen, terwijl ze opriepen tot een militaire staatsgreep als onderdeel van een plan voor regimeverandering gericht op de gekozen president Luis Inacio "Lula" da Silva.

Volgens de Amerikaanse bron is de reden voor het organiseren van de operatie – die zichtbare tekenen van overhaaste planning vertoont – nu dat Brazili op het punt staat zichzelf opnieuw te doen gelden in de mondiale geopolitiek, samen met mede-BRICS-staten Rusland, India en China.

Dat suggereert dat CIA-planners fervente lezers zijn van Credit Suisse-strateeg Zoltan Pozsar, voorheen van de New York Fed. In zijn baanbrekende rapport van 27 december getiteld War and Commodity Encumbrance stelt Pozsar dat “de multipolaire wereldorde niet wordt opgebouwd door G7-staatshoofden maar door de 'G7 van het Oosten' (de BRICS-staatshoofden), die eigenlijk een G5, maar vanwege 'BRICSpansion' ben ik zo vrij geweest om naar boven af ​​te ronden.”

Hij verwijst hier naar berichten dat Algerije, Argentini en Iran zich al hebben aangemeld om lid te worden van de BRICS – of beter gezegd de uitgebreide versie “BRICS+” – met verdere interesse van Saudi-Arabi, Turkiye, Egypte, Afghanistan en Indonesi.

De Amerikaanse bron trok een parallel tussen de Maidan van de CIA in Brazili en een reeks recente straatdemonstraties in Iran die door de dienst werden genstrumentaliseerd als onderdeel van een nieuwe kleurenrevolutie: “Deze CIA-operaties in Brazili en Iran lopen parallel met de operatie in Venezuela in 2002 die was bij de start zeer succesvol toen relschoppers erin slaagden Hugo Chavez te grijpen.
*
Betreed de "G7 van het Oosten"
*
Straussiaanse neo-cons die aan de top van de CIA zijn geplaatst, ongeacht hun politieke overtuiging, zijn woedend dat de "G7 van het Oosten" - zoals in de BRICS+-configuratie van de nabije toekomst - snel uit de baan van de Amerikaanse dollar verdwijnt.

Straussian John Bolton – die zojuist zijn interesse in het presidentschap van de VS heeft bekendgemaakt – eist nu de verdrijving van Turkije uit de NAVO, aangezien het Zuiden zich snel herschikt binnen nieuwe multipolaire instellingen.

De Russische minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Sergey Lavrov en zijn nieuwe Chinese tegenhanger Qin Gang hebben zojuist de fusie aangekondigd van het door China aangestuurde Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) en de door Rusland aangestuurde Eurasia Economic Union (EAEU). Dit betekent dat het grootste handels-/connectiviteits-/ontwikkelingsproject van de 21e eeuw – de Chinese Nieuwe Zijderoute – nu nog complexer is en zich blijft uitbreiden.

Dat maakt de weg vrij voor de introductie, die al op verschillende niveaus wordt ontworpen, van een nieuwe internationale handelsvaluta die bedoeld is om de Amerikaanse dollar te verdringen en vervolgens te vervangen. Naast een intern debat tussen de BRICS, is een van de belangrijkste vectoren het discussieteam dat is opgericht tussen de EAEU en China. Na afronding zullen deze overwegingen worden gepresenteerd aan de BRI-EAEU-partnerlanden en natuurlijk de uitgebreide BRICS+.

Lula aan het roer in Brazili, in wat nu zijn derde niet-opeenvolgende presidentile termijn is, zal een enorme impuls geven aan BRICS+. In de jaren 2000 was Lula, zij aan zij met de Russische president Poetin en de voormalige Chinese president Hu Jintao, een sleutelfiguur van een diepere rol voor BRICS, inclusief handel in hun eigen valuta.

BRICS als "de nieuwe G7 van het Oosten", zoals gedefinieerd door Pozsar, is meer dan anathema - zowel voor Straussiaanse neoconservatieven als voor neoliberalen.

De VS worden langzaam maar zeker uit het bredere Eurazi verdreven door gezamenlijke acties van het strategisch partnerschap tussen Rusland en China.

Oekrane is een zwart gat – waar de NAVO wordt geconfronteerd met een vernedering waardoor Afghanistan op Alice in Wonderland zal lijken. Een zwakke EU die door Washington wordt gedwongen om te de-industrialiseren en tegen absurd hoge kosten vloeibaar aardgas (LNG) van de VS te kopen, heeft geen essentile middelen die het rijk kan plunderen.

Geo-economisch gezien blijft het in de VS luidende 'westelijk halfrond', met name het immense energierijke Venezuela, het belangrijkste doelwit. En geopolitiek gezien is Brazili de belangrijkste regionale speler.

Het neoconservatieve spel van Strauss moet alles uit de kast halen om Chinese en Russische handelsuitbreiding en politieke invloed in Latijns-Amerika te voorkomen, dat Washington – ongeacht het internationale recht en het concept van soevereiniteit – nog steeds “onze achtertuin” noemt. In tijden waarin het neoliberalisme zo 'inclusief' is dat zionisten hakenkruizen dragen, is de Monroe-doctrine terug, op steroden.
*
Alles over de 'strategie van spanning'
*
Aanwijzingen voor Maidan in Brazili kunnen bijvoorbeeld worden verkregen bij het US Army Cyber ​​Command in Fort Gordon, waar het geen geheim is dat de CIA honderden middelen in heel Brazili heeft ingezet in de aanloop naar de recente presidentsverkiezingen - trouw aan het draaiboek "spanningsstrategie".

Sinds medio 2022 werd in Fort Gordon CIA-gebabbel onderschept. Het hoofdthema was toen het opleggen van het wijdverbreide verhaal dat 'Lula alleen kon winnen door vals te spelen'.

Een belangrijk doel van de CIA-operatie was om met alle middelen het Braziliaanse verkiezingsproces in diskrediet te brengen, wat de weg vrijmaakte voor een voorverpakt verhaal dat nu aan het ontrafelen is: een verslagen Bolsonaro die Brazili ontvlucht en zijn toevlucht zoekt in het Mar-a-Lago-herenhuis van de voormalige Amerikaanse president Donald Trump . Bolsonaro, geadviseerd door Steve Bannon, ontvluchtte Brazili, waarbij hij Lula's inauguratie oversloeg, maar omdat hij doodsbang is, kan hij eerder vroeger dan later de klap krijgen. En trouwens, hij is in Orlando, niet in Mar-a-Lago.

De kers op de muffe Maidan-cake was wat er afgelopen zondag gebeurde: het fabriceren van een 8 januari in Brasilia die de gebeurtenissen van 6 januari 2021 in Washington weerspiegelt, en natuurlijk de Bolsonaro-Trump-link in de hoofden van mensen drukken.

Het amateuristische karakter van 8 januari in Brasilia suggereert dat CIA-planners verdwaald zijn geraakt in hun eigen complot. De hele farce moest worden verwacht vanwege het rapport van Pozsar, dat iedereen die er toe doet heeft gelezen over de New York-Beltway-as.

Wat wel duidelijk is, is dat voor sommige facties van het machtige Amerikaanse establishment het koste wat kost van Trump afkomen nog belangrijker is dan het verlammen van de rol van Brazili in BRICS+.

Als het gaat om de interne factoren van Maidan in Brazili, geleend van romanschrijver Gabriel Garcia Marquez, loopt en praat alles als de Chronicle of a Coup Foretold. Het is onmogelijk dat het veiligheidsapparaat rond Lula deze gebeurtenissen niet had kunnen voorzien, vooral gezien de tsunami aan borden op sociale netwerken.

Er moet dus een gezamenlijke inspanning zijn geweest om zacht te handelen – zonder enige preventieve grote stok achter de deur – en tegelijkertijd het gebruikelijke neoliberale gebabbel uit te stoten.

Het kabinet van Lula is tenslotte een puinhoop, met ministers die constant botsen en sommige leden zelfs een paar maanden geleden Bolsonaro steunden. Lula noemt het een 'regering van nationale eenheid', maar het is meer een smakeloze lappendeken.

De Braziliaanse analist Quantum Bird, een wereldwijd gerespecteerd natuurkundige die na een lange periode in NAVO-landen naar huis is teruggekeerd, merkt op dat er “te veel actoren in het spel zijn en te veel vijandige belangen. Onder de ministers van Lula vinden we bolsonaristen, neoliberale renteniers, bekeerlingen van klimaatinterventie, beoefenaars van identiteitspolitiek en een enorme fauna van politieke neofieten en sociale klimmers, allemaal goed afgestemd op de imperiale belangen van Washington.
*
Door de CIA aangewakkerde 'militanten' op jacht
*
Een plausibel scenario is dat machtige sectoren van het Braziliaanse leger – ten dienste van de gebruikelijke Straussiaanse neoconservatieve denktanks, plus wereldwijd financieel kapitaal – niet echt een staatsgreep konden plegen, gezien de massale afwijzing door het volk, en zich op zijn best moesten schikken. voor een "zachte" farce. Dat illustreert hoezeer deze zelfverheerlijkende en zeer corrupte militaire factie gesoleerd is van de Braziliaanse samenleving.

Wat zeer verontrustend is, zoals Quantum Bird opmerkt, is dat de unanimiteit bij het veroordelen van 8 januari van alle kanten, terwijl niemand de verantwoordelijkheid op zich nam, "laat zien hoe Lula vrijwel alleen navigeert in een ondiepe zee die wordt geteisterd door scherpe koralen en hongerige haaien."

Lula's positie, voegt hij eraan toe, "het afkondigen van een federale interventie in zijn eentje, zonder sterke gezichten van zijn eigen regering of relevante autoriteiten, getuigt van een gemproviseerde, ongeorganiseerde en amateuristische reactie."

En dat allemaal, nogmaals, nadat door de CIA aangewakkerde “militanten” dagenlang de “protesten” openlijk op sociale media hadden georganiseerd.

Hetzelfde oude CIA-draaiboek blijft echter aan het werk. Het verbaast je nog steeds hoe gemakkelijk het is om Brazili, een van de natuurlijke leiders van het Globale Zuiden, te ondermijnen. Pogingen tot ouderwetse staatsgrepen plus regimeverandering/kleurenrevolutie-scripts zullen blijven worden gespeeld – denk aan Kazachstan begin 2021 en Iran nog maar een paar maanden geleden.

Hoezeer de zelfverheerlijkende factie van het Braziliaanse leger ook mag geloven dat ze de natie beheersen, als Lula's aanzienlijke massa's met volle kracht de straat op gaan tegen de farce van 8 januari, zal de onmacht van het leger grafisch worden afgedrukt. En aangezien dit een CIA-operatie is, zullen de handlers hun tropische militaire vazallen bevelen zich als struisvogels te gedragen.

De toekomst is helaas onheilspellend. Het Amerikaanse establishment zal niet toestaan ​​dat Brazili, de BRICS-economie met het beste potentieel na China, weer op volle kracht _en_ in overeenstemming met het strategisch partnerschap tussen Rusland en China weer aan de slag kan.

Straussiaanse neoconservatieven en neoliberalen, gecertificeerde geopolitieke jakhalzen en hyena's, zullen nog woester worden naarmate de 'G7 van het Oosten', inclusief Brazili, een einde wil maken aan de heerschappij van de Amerikaanse dollar terwijl de imperiale controle over de wereld verdwijnt.


https://thecradle.co/Article/Columns/20209


Volledig vertaald met Google Translate

Eerder geplaatst door Olive in deze topic:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5713191

----------


## Revisor

_
_Bron: https://www.latindadd.org/2022/05/10...e-de-impuesto/
*
Peru en kapitalistische extractie  de imperiale mijnmachten achter de troon*

Door *Andy Higginbottom* (Geplaatst op 10 jan. 2023 )

Terwijl een regenboog van sociale bewegingen in Peru zich voorbereidt op een algemene staking die op 4 januari begint, is het land gepolariseerd tussen de intriges van partijpolitici en acties van de massa's op straat. Of de staking erin zal slagen om Pedro Castillo opnieuw aan te stellen als gekozen president, of door te dringen tot een volksvergadering, valt nog te bezien. Met 30 demonstranten gedood door staatstroepen in de twee weken voor Kerstmis, kan verdere repressie onder usurpator Dina Boluarte worden verwacht. Of repressie erin zal slagen de kwelling te stoppen, is een andere zaak. Een van de meest populaire slogans van de beweging Que se vayan todos! / Ze moeten allemaal weg! duidt op de populaire haat tegen de staatsgreep en tegencoup machinaties van het politieke establishment.

Wat wel duidelijk is, is dat de structurele uitdagingen waarmee Castillo's 18 maanden durende regering te kampen had, niet zijn verdwenen en nog moeten worden overwonnen om echt vooruitgang te boeken. De politieke economie van Peru wordt nog steeds gedomineerd door extractief kapitalisme dat eeuwen van imperialistische onderontwikkeling voortzet.

De heersende klasse promoot Peru als een 'mijnbouwland', een positionering die vooral werd benadrukt onder de neoliberale opening van Fujimori in de jaren negentig, die het land aantrekkelijk maakte voor buitenlandse investeringen. 1

Aantrekkelijk betekent dat buitenlandse investeerders enorme winsten zullen maken, maar het vereist dat de belangen van de meeste bevolking en het milieu volledig ondergeschikt zijn aan de corrupte alliantie van multinationaal kapitaal met dictatuur geneigde binnenlandse bourgeoisie die haar eigen zakken vult terwijl ze toezicht houdt op de enorme overdracht van winsten van Peru.

Maar eerst een korte blik op de mondiale context in de mijnbouw, de wereldmarkt in minerale grondstoffen waarvan de economie van Peru zo afhankelijk is.
*
De winsten van internationale mijnbouwbedrijven rijzen de pan uit*

Het lot van internationale mijnbouwbedrijven accentueert het traject van de grondstoffensupercyclus die zich bijna twee decennia uitstrekte en zijn hoogtepunt bereikte van 2011 tot 2014 tot de dip in 2015, voordat hij vanaf 2017 weer langzaam herstelde. In de jaren van geleidelijk herstel verdienden de 40 grootste mijnbouwbedrijven wereldwijd ongeveer 65 miljard dollar per jaar aan nettowinst, oplopend tot 70 miljard dollar in 2020. 2

De opleving van de mijnbouwindustrie werd vervolgens opgeschort door Covid, maar zit weer in de lift. Door de terugkeer van hoge grondstoffenprijzen in 2021 schoot de jaarlijkse nettowinst voor deze elitegroep van mijnbouwmonopolies omhoog, meer dan een verdubbeling tot $159 miljard. 3

De mijnbouwboom is terug. Tegen 2021 en 2022 hebben twee factoren samen de mijnbouwopbrengsten enorm doen stijgen: de volumes stegen als gevolg van de aantrekkende industrile vraag; en de prijzen stegen als gevolg van de versterking van de Amerikaanse dollar ten opzichte van de nationale valuta van de meeste producerende landen. Wanneer verkoopprijzen in dollars worden uitgedrukt en veel van de productiekosten in lokale valuta worden uitgedrukt, leidt een depreciatie van de lokale valuta ten opzichte van de dollar tot een grotere marge tussen opbrengsten en kosten. De mijnbouwmaatschappijen genieten weer van enorme overwinsten , boven de gemiddelde winstvoet. De belangrijkste indicator van de winstgevendheid van bedrijven, het jaarlijkse rendement op genvesteerd vermogen, van 11% in 2020 naar 21 % in 2021, en zal naar verwachting op een vergelijkbaar niveau liggen voor 2022.4

Waar komt al dit geld vandaan, als het in de producerende landen niet ten koste gaat van uitbuiting, onteigening en ontduiking van de volledige rele kosten van mijnbouw op industrile schaal?


Bron: https://www.mining.com/peru-sees-60-...-tax-revenues/

----------


## Revisor

*Handel positief maar betalingsbalans negatief: de winstuitstroom.*

Mineralen maken gemiddeld 58% uit van alle Peruaanse export, zelfs hoger in 2021, gevolgd door voedingsmiddelen en aanverwante grondstoffen. Het land is opgezet om de kapitalistische extractie van zijn natuurlijke diversiteit en rijkdom te dienen, het heeft een "exportgerichte economie". Koper is de belangrijkste grondstof, goed voor 33% van alle export in 2019, met goud voor 16% (zie tabel 1). Grondstoffen en levensmiddelen maken samen meer dan 90% uit van alle Peruaanse export.

*Tabel 1: Belangrijkste export uit Peru 2021*_
Product beschrijving
Waarde FOB (US $ miljard)
Aandeel van totaal
Waarde FOB (US $ miljard)
Aandeel van totaal

Mijnbouw


40.314
63,9%

Koper
20.698
32,8%



Goud
10.121
16,0%



landbouw


8.809
14,0%

Visserij


3.862
6,1%

Olie en aardgas


3.711
5,9%

Ander


6.410
10,1%

Totalen


63.106
100,0%


Bron: Ministerio de Energia y Mineria (MEM) 5_

Peru levert 12% van de wereldwijde koperproductie, de tweede na Chili, waar 28% van de wereldwijde kopervoorraad wordt geproduceerd. 6 Meer dan tweederde (69,3%) van Peru's koperexport ging in 2021 naar China. India, Canada en Zwitserland namen elk ongeveer een kwart van Peru's goudexport voor hun rekening. 7
We moeten het geld volgen en niet alleen de materile goederen, om te zien waar de winsten van Peru's extreme exportgerichtheid terechtkomen.

Volgens de nationale rekeningen had Peru in 2021 een aanzienlijk handelsoverschot (export minus import) van US $ 14,8 miljard . toch blijft het resulterende saldo van goederen en diensten samen positief op $ 7,5 miljard. Echter, zodra alle betalingen zijn opgenomen, had Peru een negatief saldo op de lopende rekening van $ 5,3 miljard. Ondanks het genereren van een handelsoverschot uit de 'rele economie', verslechterde de internationale financile positie van het land aan het einde van het jaar ernstig.

Hoe wordt de truc uitgehaald? Een nadere blik op de nationale rekeningen laat zien dat de reden voor de negatieve lopende rekening van Peru een tekort was op 'saldo op inkomen'-betalingen van 18,1 miljard dollar in 2021. 9 Wat in de IMF-standaardcategorien 'inkomensbetalingen' worden genoemd, zijn in feite kapitalistische eigendommen. inkomensuitkeringen zoals winstafdrachten en rentebetalingen op leningen, oftewel vormen van winst.

De uitsplitsing van deze geldbewegingen is het meest onthullend. Er waren $ 1,3 miljard aan uitbetalingen van inkomen uit vermogen en $ 19,4 miljard aan uitbetaalde inkomsten uit vermogen, resulterend in een uitstroom van nettowinst uit Peru van $ 18,1 miljard in 2021 . Hiervan waren de belangrijkste posten van overzeese winstoverdrachten 15,7 miljard dollar aan bedrijfswinsten, 1,4 miljard dollar aan rentebetalingen in de particuliere sector en 2,4 miljard dollar aan rentebetalingen in de publieke sector. 10

De uitstroom van $ 15,7 miljard bedrijfswinsten in 2021 was een record, zelfs hoger dan de winstuitstroom van $ 12 miljard geregistreerd in 2011 en 2012 tijdens de vorige cycluspiek. 11

Laten we benadrukken wat de droge cijfers ons vertellen: deze enorme uitstroom van geld wijst op de waardeoverdracht die kenmerkend is voor onderontwikkeling . Er wordt veel meer grondstofwaarde geproduceerd in Peru dan wordt geconsumeerd door de inwoners, wat _prima facie_ is zou op korte termijn moeten leiden tot een groeiende kapitalistische economie, maar dat gebeurt niet omdat er een constante uitstroom is van het grootste deel van de winst, waardoor er een tekort op de betalingsbalans ontstaat. Vervolgens wordt dit financile tekort aangevuld met leningen die op hun beurt rentebetalingen vereisen, en verdere tekorten duwen het land steeds dieper in het slijk. Het resultaat is dat de vernietiging thuis blijft terwijl de meeste financile voordelen in het buitenland worden gerealiseerd. Deze mechanismen van imperialistisch extractivisme produceren en reproduceren onderontwikkeling.

_
Een protest bij de kopermijn van Antapaccay in 2021. Bron: Peruaanse regering

_*Huidige en toekomstige mijnbouw megaprojecten in Peru*

De grootste winsten zijn die van de mijnbouwbedrijven die kolossale dagbouwmijnen exploiteren, meestal hoog langs het Andesgebergte, met verwoestende onmiddellijke gevolgen voor de omgeving en gemeenschappen in de buurt.

De mijnbouwbedrijven die in Peru actief zijn, behaalden in 2021 een nettowinst van $ 8,02 miljard op een totale winst van $ 15,70 miljard, dat is meer dan de rest van de hele economie bij elkaar. 12

----------


## Revisor

Zeven bedrijfsprojecten waren goed voor 89% van de Chileense koperproductie in 2021 (zie tabel 2).

*Tabel 2: Grote koperprojecten in productie, Peru 2021
*_
projecteren
Regio
Aandeel van de productie
Eigenaar(s)
Herkomst van de investering / bestemming van de winst

antamine
Ayacucho
19,8%
BHP
Australi/VK

Cerro Verde
Arequipa
19,2%
Vrijhaven 53,5% Sumitomo 21%
Diversen 25,5%
ONS Japan
Peru

Koper uit Zuid-Per
Moquegua
15,9%
Minera Mexico
Mexico

Las Bambas
Apurmac
13,1%
Glencore Xstrata verkocht aan MMG
Zwitsers/VK dan China

Toromocho
Junn
8,1%
Chinalco
China

Antapaccay
Cuzco
7,8%
Glencore
Zwitsers/VK

Marcobre
Ika
5,3%
Minsur 60% Alxar Internacional 40%
Peru Chili

Anderen

10,8%




_Bron: Ministerio de Energa y Minas (Minem), p4 13 en bedrijfsrapporten.De sector heeft 234 duizend directe werknemers, van wie 72% onderaannemers zijn en geen eigen werknemers. 14

De mijnbouwprojecten zijn vele malen verzet door gemeenschappen. In 2015 werd de geplande uitbreiding van Zuid-Peru naar het Tia Maria-project opgevangen door massale stakingen en wegblokkades, waarbij staatstroepen tientallen gewonden en twee lokale boeren doodden die bezorgd waren over het verlies van hun watervoorraden. Datzelfde jaar richtten gemeenschappen rond Las Bambas wegblokkades op, en duizenden omsingelden een IMF-top die bedrijfsmijnbouw promootte. 15 Tegen 2021 hadden protesten van sociale bewegingen geleid tot de stopzetting van 10 mijnbouwprojecten, waaronder Las Bambas. De gemeenschappen wijzen op "de vervuiling door mijnen die hun drinkwater aantast, een gebrek aan infrastructuurinvesteringen of het creren van banen en dat het stof van zware vrachtwagens hun gewassen en vee doodt". 16

Een protest in de buurt van de kopermijn van Antapaccay in 2021. Bron: : Peruaanse regering Zakelijke investeerders hebben in 2021 vijf keer claims ingediend tegen de Peruaanse staat bij de ondemocratische internationale investeerder-mechanismen voor geschillenbeslechting (ISDS), het hoogste ter wereld dat jaar. 17 Hun doel is compensatie te eisen voor winsten die zogenaamd verloren zijn gegaan door sociale geschillen.
Er zijn twee totaal verschillende verhalen die op gespannen voet staan ​​over grootschalige mijnbouw. De reguliere media propagandiseren ten gunste van de corpora, waarbij politici en tamme professoren de positieve voordelen prediken; dit druist volledig in tegen de geleefde ervaringen van de werkende mensen in plattelandsgemeenschappen, zowel campesino als inheems. De conflicten zijn niet meer of minder dan de strijd om het leven.

Met meer stakingen en protesten in 2022 probeerde de regering van Pedro Castillo te bemiddelen in deze zich vermenigvuldigende sociaal-ecologische conflicten, om onderhandelde oplossingen te vinden tussen de belangrijkste partijen. Maar bemiddeling kan de structurele wortels van het probleem niet oplossen, dat vereist een volledige afwijzing van het hele kapitalistische extractivistische model. De algehele antagonisme zal in ieder geval eerder toenemen dan afnemen.

Verwachte bewegingen op de wereldmarkt spelen een grote rol bij de belangrijkste investeringsbeslissing van bedrijven om verder te gaan dan de exploratie- en haalbaarheidsfase en om een ​​bepaald mijnbouwproject tot productie te ontwikkelen. Koper wordt gebruikt voor elektriciteitstransmissie en is een van die strategische mineralen waarvan de vraag naar verwachting zal toenemen in de komende decennia van energietransitie. De huidige internationale prijs van koper is $ 4,43/lb, al een stijging van 23% ten opzichte van het niveau van 2021. 18 Koperprijzen zullen naar verwachting verder stijgen; ongeveer 25% tegen 2030 en, met minder voorspelbaarheid, mogelijk zelfs een verdubbeling tegen 2040.

Tegen deze voorspelde prijzen staan ​​internationale bedrijven te popelen om nieuwe investeringen aan te gaan, om steeds meer koper te winnen (zie tabel 3) om steeds meer winst te maken.

*Tabel 3: Mijnbouwprognoses voor Peru per land van herkomst*_
Land van oorsprong
Aantal projecten
Verwachte investeringen (US $ miljard)
Aandeel van totaal

VK
6
12.066
20,9%

China
5
10.155
17,6%

Canada
11
8.489
14,7%

Mexico
4
7.684
13,3%

ONS
**
7.500
13,0%

Peru
7
4.581
7,9%

Anderen
**
7.307
12,6%

Totalen
48
57.772
100,0%


Bron: Minem. 19 (** Niet gespecificeerd, 15 projecten tussen de VS en andere)_

De prognoses, gebaseerd op door het bedrijf verstrekte informatie en gerapporteerd door het Peruaanse mijnbouwministerie, laten zien dat bedrijven uit vijf landen de buitenlandse investeringen in de mijnbouw in Peru gaan domineren. Het zijn het VK, China, Canada, Mexico en de VS die samen zullen bron 87% van alle investeringen. 20

Om tot de specifieke bedrijven te komen, splitsen we het landcijfer op in het geval van het VK (zie tabel 4).

*Tabel 4: Verwachte mijnbouwinvesteringen in Peru vanuit het VK*_
projecteren
Plaats
Bedrijf
Verwachte investeringen (US $ miljard)

Quellaveco
Moquegua
Anglo-Amerikaans
5.300

La Granja
Cajamarca
Rio Tinto
5.000

Fosfatos Mantaro
Junn
ITAFOS
0.850

Los Calatos
Moquegua
Minera Hampton
0,655

Optimalisatie Inmaculada
Ayacucho
Hochschild
0,136

Ariana
Junn
Mijnbouw in de zuidelijke pieken
0,125

Totaal Britse bedrijven


12.066


Bron: Minem. 21_

Uit het bovenstaande blijkt duidelijk dat de projecten Quellaveco van Anglo American en La Granja van Rio Tinto domineren en dat hun productievolumes enorm zullen zijn, evenals hun winstverwachtingen.

Merk op dat officile presentaties altijd de inkomende buitenlandse investering presenteren, maar zelden het onderliggende doel vermelden, namelijk om meer geld als winst op te nemen als rendement op de investering, bovenop het initile voorgeschoten kapitaal. Deze prognoses zijn wat de hele onderneming drijft en worden gerapporteerd aan investeerders in plaats van aan het grote publiek.

Het Quellaveco-project van Anglo American dient als de gegevens voor het IMF-model van een grootschalig koperproject, waardoor het een hoger profiel krijgt dan normaal en een samenvattend beeld van de winstprognoses mogelijk maakt. Het project zal in 2026 in productie gaan. De ontwikkelingskosten voor vijf jaar worden vooraf geschat op 5,3 miljard dollar. De verwachte levensduur van de productie loopt van 30 jaar tot 2055. Gedurende deze periode zal het project zoals geschetst bedrijfswinsten (inkomsten, minus bedrijfskosten) genereren van ongeveer $ 32 miljard, zes keer meer dan de initile investering. 22

Als het belastingregime van de staat min of meer blijft zoals het nu is (zie volgende paragraaf), kan Anglo American sterk afgeschreven kapitaaluitgaven aftrekken van zijn belastbare winsten, en volgens deze schatting zal het uitkomen op ongeveer $ 21 miljard nettowinst, dat is vier keer meer dan de initile investering.

Bedrijven als Anglo American staan ​​erop dat de staat de zekerheid krijgt van een werkomgeving die zowel de sociale oppositie beheerst als een stabiel belastingregime biedt, beide met als achterliggend motief gegarandeerde toekomstige winsten. Deze voortdurende kapitalistische extractie vereist een meegaande staat in de dubbele rol van zakelijke facilitator en handhaver. En dus voor de politiek._


Bron: Technisch rapport van het IMF (2021), p78._

----------


## Revisor

*De strijd om het belasten van mijnbouwwinsten*

Fujimori in de jaren negentig maakte de weg vrij voor de Peruaanse staat om in de jaren 2000 in hoge mate te voldoen aan grootschalige destructieve mijnbouw. Dit was op twee fronten: een licht regulerend regime en een harde hand die elke sociale oppositie snel criminaliseerde. In dit opzicht voert de heersende klasse van Peru al drie decennia een soortgelijk schip als haar neoliberale buurlanden Colombia en Chili. 23

De Peruaanse samenleving lijdt nog steeds onder het diepgewortelde neoliberalisme. De totale belastinginkomsten van de staat bedragen slechts 14,6% van het bbp, dat is een stap lager dan in Chili (19,2%) en Colombia (17,8%). 24 Bijgevolg zijn de overheidsuitgaven per hoofd bijzonder laag in Peru. Dit is het blijvende effect van het bewind van Fujimori, economisch misschien wel even schadelijk als de extreemrechtse erfenis van de dictatuur van Pinochet.

Vanaf Fujimori is het overheidsbeleid vriendelijk geweest ten aanzien van grootschalige mijnbouw, in het bijzonder wat bekend staat als het fiscale regime voor mijnbouw, dwz hoe mijnbouwondernemingen worden belast. Er zijn grofweg twee onderdelen: a) de standaardvennootschapsbelasting die algemeen van toepassing is op alle vennootschappen, ook wel 'inkomstenbelasting' genoemd; en b) een specifiek mijnbouwbelastingregime dat uit twee elementen bestaat: i) concessies voor mijnbouwondernemingen waardoor ze de inkomstenbelasting die ze betalen kunnen verlagen, en ii) mijnbouwroyalty's.

Voor onze analyse is het belangrijk om drie kaderpunten in gedachten te houden:


Eerste royalty's zijn verschuldigd aan de staat in zijn hoedanigheid van soevereine eigenaar van niet-hernieuwbare natuurlijke hulpbronnen die worden gewonnen, de staat als 'landeigenaar', en worden beschouwd als een soort pacht. Internationaal zijn royaltytarieven in de mijnbouw veel lager dan voor olie en gas, meestal slechts in enkele procenten, dwz minder dan een tiende van de verkoopopbrengst.Ten tweede zorgde de supercyclus voor grondstoffen voor een dramatische stijging van de verkoopopbrengsten uit de mijnbouw en, aangezien hun kostenbasis redelijk stabiel bleef, voor een spectaculaire vermenigvuldiging van de bedrijfswinsten. Dit waren werkelijk overwinsten of superwinsten. 25Ten derde komt in Peru, net als elders, ongeveer driekwart en meer van de staatsbelastinginkomsten van de mijnbouwbedrijven als bedrijfsinkomstenbelasting (dwz winstbelasting) in plaats van als mijnbouwspecifieke royalty's.

Dit was de situatie toen de vorige regering van het populistische Humala in 2011 de basis van royalty's voor mijnbouw verlegde van een percentage van de inkomsten naar een percentage van de winst. Het onmiddellijke effect was een bijna verdrievoudiging van de royalty-inkomsten van de staat in 2012. laag uitgangspunt. 26 In werkelijkheid was Humala's blaf scherper dan zijn beet, zoals een pro-zakelijke marktanalist opmerkte: "het herziene beleid in Peru werd goed ontvangen binnen de industrie". 27Zelfs in het nieuwe systeem waren royalty's nog steeds niet meer dan een fractie van de winst die de mijnbouwbedrijven zich gemakkelijk konden veroorloven. Officile instellingen, de staatsbank en de overheid, presenteren royalty's en gerelateerde mijnbelastingen in de Peruviaanse valuta, de sol ; en rapporteer deze afzonderlijk in plaats van als elementen van de totale winststroom van de mijnbouwindustrie. Opzettelijk of niet, deze methode verhult hoe klein een percentage de royalty's nog steeds zijn, zelfs na de hervorming van 2011. Gedetailleerde analyse berekent het royaltypakket voor 2011 op slechts 7% tot 12% van de bedrijfswinsten, afhankelijk van de bijzonderheden. Met een vennootschapsbelasting van 29,5% bedroegen de gecombineerde belastingen dus 37% tot 42% van de bedrijfswinsten. 28

De volgende grote stap kwam in de aanloop naar de tweede ronde van de presidentsverkiezingen van 2021, toen Pedro Castillo pleitte voor verdere hervormingen, waaronder "heronderhandeling over mijnbouwcontracten, een verhoging van de bedrijfsbelastingen en mogelijke nationalisatie van mijnen". Zijn tegenstander, Keiko Fujimori, pleitte voor een nieuw mechanisme dat 40% van de mijnbouwroyalty's zou verdelen over individuele huishoudens, in een poging om individuele welvaart netjes te identificeren met bedrijfswinsten. Een slimme truc om 'het wijdverbreide gebrek aan vertrouwen in het politieke establishment en de overheidsinstellingen', dat haar eigen vader zo veel had gedaan om van binnenuit te corrumperen, uit te melken. In het geval dat Castillo veel meer stemmen kreeg van mensen in de delen van het land die te lijden hebben onder de directe gevolgen van mijnbouw, waardoor hij in juni 2021 president wordt. 29

Slechts een maand later, in juli 2021, onderging Castillo's nieuw genestelde regering een klassieke 'gematigde verschuiving', weg van zijn radicale verkiezingscampagne, naar het hof maken van de mijnindustrie, waarbij hij niet meer voorstelde dan stapsgewijze verhogingen van de belastingtarieven. Zijn orthodoxe minister van Financin stelde verschillende opties voor om de totale 'staatsinkomsten' van de mijnbouwwinsten van Peru te verhogen van ongeveer 41% tot ongeveer 44%. Dit stuitte echter op woedend verzet van de Chamber of Mines, die de mijnbouwondernemingen vertegenwoordigde. De Kamer maakte hyperbolische beweringen dat het belastingtarief van Peru al bijna 50% bedroeg en dat bij elke verdere verhoging het risico bestond dat het in de toekomst meer dan 50 miljard dollar aan buitenlandse investeringen zou verliezen. Minister van Financin Pedro Francke wees op de onjuistheid van deze beweringen, dat zijn voorgestelde verhoging het tarief nog steeds lager zou laten dan in het neoliberale modelregime Chili (47,1%).30

De regering van Castillo heeft toen het IMF 'uitgenodigd' om naar de belastingopties te kijken. Het technische rapport van het IMF kwam uit in december 2021. Het erkent dat de mijnbouwbedrijven vanwege de dramatische stijging van hun brutowinst de voorgestelde belastingverhoging zouden kunnen betalen en toch een voorsprong op de nettowinst zouden kunnen behalen. Uit hun gedetailleerde schattingen blijkt dat het interne rendement van de mijnbouwondernemingen (een goede benadering van het netto winstpercentage) momenteel 25% is. 31 Bij dit hoge tarief verdubbelt het genvesteerde kapitaal in iets meer dan drie jaar.

Bovendien schat het IMF dat het gemiddelde effectieve belastingtarief (AETR) van Peru zich aan de onderkant van het internationale bereik bevindt, dat sterk varieert van 30% tot 75%. Het IMF erkent dat “het huidige fiscale regime voor mijnbouw in Peru concurrerend is”. 32 Cruciaal is dat het IMF, na de opties in detail te hebben onderzocht, concludeert dat de voorstellen van Castillo in feite vrij voorzichtig waren. Het stelt: "Deze verhoging van de belastingdruk zou Peru in het midden houden van andere mijnbouwlanden, aangezien zijn relatieve positie niet zou worden gewijzigd." 33Het IMF is natuurlijk het bastion van financile orthodoxie. Een meer kritische analyse van officile cijfers door *Juan Torres Polo toont aan dat de bedrijven in 2021 het volledige tarief van de vennootschapsbelasting op hun buitengewone winsten hebben vermeden (of ontdoken), waardoor ze het nominale belastingniveau voor een bedrag van* 11.907 miljoen zolen (US $ 3,1 ) onderbetaalden. miljard tegen de wisselkoers van 3,88 sol/dollar). 34

Maar de vuile trucs-campagne was al aan de gang, de radicaal-rechtse razernij was ontketend. 35 Een andere factor speelde een rol, de klassenstrijd. De inheemse gemeenschap van Huancuire had de productie in de kopermijn van Las Bambas geblokkeerd en ook de productie in de Cuajone-mijn was stopgezet. 36 Via de pers drongen mijnbouwmanagers er bij de regering op aan “sociale opstanden de kop in te drukken” of zelf de gevolgen onder ogen te zien. 37 Castillo probeerde een pad te vinden tussen deze twee fundamenteel tegengestelde perspectieven, en faalde uiteindelijk. Zijn presidentschap verloor zijn samenhang en begon uiteen te vallen. Het mijnbouwministerie verzette zich tegen het ministerie van Financin en de meerderheid van het Congres koos de kant van hen. 38

Castillo was getemd, maar dat was niet meer genoeg. Hij moest op zijn beurt ofwel het verzet van sociale bewegingen breken of afgezet worden. In het geval dat Castillo's verwijdering een verwarde combinatie was van tegenstrijdige politieke belangen, zit hij nu in de gevangenis met minstens 18 maanden 'preventieve detentie' voordat hij terechtstaat. 39

----------


## Revisor

*Dringende behoefte aan anti-imperialistische solidariteit*

Onze analyse laat zien dat er een verdeling van ruwweg 60:40 is in de mijnbouwsuperwinsten die worden gedeeld tussen de internationale mijnbouwbedrijven en de Peruaanse staat. In empirische termen is dit de neokoloniale deal waartoe de politieke krachten van beide partijen zich hebben verbonden, een deal die hun gevestigde klassenbelangen verstevigt om de extractieve machine draaiende te houden, ongeacht de daaruit voortvloeiende sociale en ecologische schade.

We pleiten voor de noodzaak van anti-imperialistische solidariteit met de opstandige volkeren van Peru die hun strijd voeren in de burchten van de kapitalistische macht achter de troon. Net als bij de herosche politieke Mapuche-gevangenen die in Chili in hongerstaking zijn, zijn dringende maatregelen geboden. 40

De langdurige oorlog tegen bedrijfsmijnbouw gaat veel dieper dan de laatste schermutselingen rond belastingtarieven. Het is een bevrijdingsstrijd die zich over vijf eeuwen uitstrekt. Vooral de inheemse bewegingen zijn fundamenteel tegen kapitalistisch extractivisme in al zijn vormen. In lijn met dit perspectief hebben kritische Latijns-Amerikaanse academici de term 'opofferingszones' gebruikt om de benarde situatie van gemeenschappen en gebieden die door megaprojecten zijn geteisterd, weer te geven. Zones waar levende wezens niet meer gelden dan perifere nevenschade die wordt opgeofferd aan het maken van winst en kapitaalaccumulatie. 41 Terwijl de staat en bedrijven hun heimelijke verstandhouding versterken, worden niet alleen gemeenschappen maar hele landen opgeofferd in deze neokoloniale arrangementen. Peru is een opofferingsgebied voor imperiale plunderingen.

Dina Boluarte's usurpator-presidentschap weet maar al te goed dat een garantie van aanhoudende superwinsten het is wat van haar kant van de deal moet worden geleverd; in ruil voor diplomatieke en zo nodig militaire steun van de imperialistische staten. Als haar regime er niet in slaagt het land tot onderwerping te disciplineren, zullen er zeker rampenplannen voor interventie in gang worden gezet.

Behalve dat de mensen zijn opgestaan, zullen ze inspraak hebben. We kennen de uitkomst van de algemene staking nog niet. De jury is eruit, zij zijn het die op straat staan. En het is hun keuzevrijheid die zal bepalen of de tijd voor opoffering ten einde is.
_
Platform van 12 oktober : het verzet gaat door.

_

----------


## Revisor

_
Opmerkingen:↩ Roberto Schatan, Eduardo Camero, Juan Carlos Guajardo, Victor Mylonas en Ricardo Villalobos Voorstellen voor de belastinghervorming van 2022: fiscaal regime voor de mijnbouwsector, vermogenswinsten en IGV over digitale diensten IMF technisch rapport, december 2021, p15 op www.imf.org↩ Jaarverslag PwC Mine , diverse jaren, op www.pwc.com↩ PwC Mine 2022: een kritieke transitie op www.pwc.com↩ Idem, p15.↩ Detail voor 2021 in Ministerio de Energa y Minas (Minem), Boletn Estadstico Minero Edicin N 01-2022 , p9 op https://www.gob.pe/institucion/minem...n-estadistico- minero-enero-2022. Samenvatting op statistics.cepal.org Zie ook IMF Technical Report, p15.↩ PwC Mine 2020: veerkrachtig en vindingrijk , p5. Zie Chili's Copper for the Chilean People op londonminingnetwork.org↩ Minem, Boletn , p10↩  statistiek.cepal.org↩ Het volledige beeld is inclusief overige transfers en verplaatsingen.↩ Banco Central de Reserva del Per (BCRP) Data, Renta de Factores op estadisticas.bcrp.gob.pe↩ BCRP-gegevens, Egresos Privados—Utilidades op estadisticas.bcrp.gob.pe↩ Utilidades de empresas fueron menores in US$ 594 millones: tres sectores claves en rojo at gestion.pe↩ Minem, Boletn, p4.↩ Minem, Boletn , p14.↩  www.veerkracht.org↩  www.thedialogue.org↩ UNCTAD World Investment Report 2022: internationale belastinghervormingen en duurzame investeringen, p74 op unctad.org↩ PwC Mijn 2022 , pp9-10↩ Geciteerd in Reino Unido supera a China en inversie minera en el Per op andina.pe↩ In de afgelopen jaren hebben Canadese geleerden een kritische analyse gegeven van het imperialisme van hun heersende klasse, die in concreto uitstijgt boven wat in het Verenigd Koninkrijk is bereikt. Zie bijvoorbeeld Todd Gordon en Jeffery R. Webber (2016) Blood of Extraction:  Canadian Imperialism in Latin America, Hoofdstuk 6; Todd Gordon en Jeffery Webber (2018) 'Canadees kapitaal 
en secundair imperialisme in Latijns-Amerika', Canadian Foreign Policy Journal .↩ Geciteerd in Reino Unido supera a China…↩ IMF technisch rapport, p78.↩ Voor een vergelijkende analyse van het economisch beleid van de neoliberale en sociaal-democratische staatsregimes in de Andesregio tijdens de vorige ronde van het 'roze tij', zie Andy Higginbottom (2013) 'Foreign Investment in Latin America: Dependency Revisited' in het Latijn Amerikaanse perspectieven , deel 40 (3); 184-206.↩ Cijfers zijn voor 2019, uit IMF Technical Report, p13.↩ De vloeiende uitwisselbaarheid tussen winst en rente komt voort uit het feit dat het beide externe vormen zijn van de meerwaarde die door de producerende kapitalen wordt onttrokken aan de uitbuiting van arbeid en de onteigening van natuurlijke rijkdommen. Karl Marx legde uit hoe in de kapitalistische landbouw landeigenaarsrente een omgezette vorm van 'surplus-profit' is, dat wil zeggen bovenop de algemene winstvoet, mogelijk gemaakt door de productiviteit van landbouwarbeid. Capital , Volume 3, Part 6. Lenin bestempelde de consequent hogere winsten van monopoliehoofdsteden als 'superwinsten' in het imperialisme, het hoogste stadium van het kapitalisme. Samir Amin noemde de term 'imperialistische huur' om het idee van internationale waardeoverdracht uit te drukken, zie zijn The Law of Worldwide Value.


_

----------


## Revisor

26 ↩ Zie IMF technisch rapport, p16.
27 ↩ Francesca Rey _Het effect van veranderingen in de mijnbelasting in Peru_ op pages.marketintelligence.spglobal.com
28 ↩ IMF technisch rapport, p23.
29 ↩ Chloe Schalit, Supriya Sadagopan en Mario Picon _Het beheer van mijnbouwinkomsten in Peru_ op r4d.org
30 ↩ 'De mijnbouwkamer van Peru zegt dat het voorstel voor een belastingverhoging een investering van $ 50 miljard inhoudt' Reuters op www.reuters.com
31 ↩ IMF technisch rapport, p24.
32 ↩ IMF technisch rapport, pp26-27.
33 ↩ IMF technisch rapport, p38.
34 ↩ *Juan Torres Polo* *, '* Minera en Per: Ganancia Extraordinaria 2021 libre de impuesto' op www.latindadd.org
35 ↩ Jos Carlos, Llerena Robles en Vijay Prashad 'Er is een campagne met vuile trucs aan de gang in Peru om de presidentile overwinning van links te ontkennen' _MR Online_ op mronline.org
36 ↩ 'Paralizacin de Las Bambas y Cuajone genereo que el Estado deje de recibir US$ 7 millones diarios' rpp.pe
37 ↩ 'Analyse: Peru's mijnbouwexecs 'verliezen het vertrouwen' in de overheid ondanks gematigde verschuivingen' _Reuters_ op www.reuters.com
38 ↩ 'Peru zegt dat IMF ruimte ziet om belastingen op mijnbouwsector te verhogen - ministerie van Financin' _Reuters_ op www.reuters.com
39 ↩ 'Een bloedbad in Peru: meer dan 17 doden terwijl de protesten toenemen na de afzetting en gevangenschap van president Castillo' _Democracy Now_ ' op www.democracynow.org
40 ↩ 'Llamado urgente de solidaridad hacia el pueblo Mapuche y la CAM' / Dringende oproep tot solidariteit met het Mapuche-volk en CAM op contrahegemoniaweb.com.ar
41 ↩ Zie voor een goed voorbeeld Valenzuela-Fuentes, K.; Alarcn-Barrueto, E.; Torres-Salinas, R. 'Van verzet tegen schepping: sociaal-milieuactivisme in de "opofferingszones" van Chili'. _Duurzaamheid_ 2021, 13, 3481. doi.org

*Over Andy Higginbottom*Andy Higginbottom is universitair hoofddocent aan de Kingston University in Londen, waar hij lesgeeft over slavernij en emancipatie, de misdaden van de machtigen en internationale politieke economie. Andy is algemeen genteresseerd in bewegingen die strijden tegen extractivisme, neokolonialisme en onderdrukking. Hij is actief ter ondersteuning van sociale bewegingen in Colombia, Zuid-Afrika en Eelam Tamils. Zijn huidige onderzoeksprojecten zijn een dialoog met Marx' _Capital_ over de theorievorming over de Amerikaanse katoenslavernij en het Britse industrile kapitalisme; en een verkenning van Marini's concept van superuitbuiting van arbeid met Marx' theorie van meerwaarde. Hij is te bereiken via a.higginbottom [at] kingston.ac.uk.



Vrijwel volledig vertaald met Google Translate


https://mronline.org/2023/01/10/peru...nd-the-throne/

_
_

----------

